# Iowa Spring GTG II



## Homelite410 (Feb 13, 2012)

I wanted to get the date up so everyone can mark their calendars for the Iowa Spring GTG.. It will be April 28 and will be held at the Hoskey farm North of Chelsea. I will have more details to come. Thank You.


----------



## jra1100 (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for the info, can you give an addy so I can map quest it. JR


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 13, 2012)

The address to the GTG site is 3507 V Ave Chelsea, IA 52215
We will have signs posted at intersections to make it easier to find..


----------



## srcarr52 (Feb 13, 2012)

:dribble:


----------



## Mo. Jim (Feb 13, 2012)

Count me in,Lord willing and the crick don't rise.


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 13, 2012)

Plenty of room to camp and might even muster up a party of some sort for those who choose to come on friday night!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jwalker1911 (Feb 13, 2012)

Thats not terribly far from me,bout 4 1/2hours


----------



## wendell (Feb 13, 2012)

Got it on the calendar.


----------



## heimannm (Feb 13, 2012)

It is on my calendar. Boy it would be fun to get to spend a couple of days playing with saws and good friends...now what to bring?

Mark


----------



## mweba (Feb 13, 2012)

heimannm said:


> It is on my calendar. Boy it would be fun to get to spend a couple of days playing with saws and good friends...now what to bring?
> 
> Mark



All of them if we bring the isuzu


----------



## struggle (Feb 14, 2012)

4hrs and 13 minutes. I hope I can make it the night before on this one if at all.


----------



## Mo. Jim (Feb 14, 2012)

struggle said:


> 4hrs and 13 minutes. I hope I can make it the night before on this one if at all.



You can make it if you really want to.:msp_smile: You ever get that 800 running or do you need
some parts.


----------



## struggle (Feb 14, 2012)

It is still sitting under my bench:msp_ohmy: 

Before the GTG I will take it apart and maybe see what I am going to need. I know it only has 90psi on compression. That is as far as I got with it. Also have its little brother PM700 next to it. Not sure hwat it need as well. 

I am in deep with a stump grinder refurbish now that i bought last week to try and make some coin with this summer. It never ends. I get started on one thing and something else comes along bigger and better and well I go to that and then some one brings something over to fix and then I start all over again wondering what I worked on last of my own:msp_confused:

Then the phone will ring and hey can you come cut this tree down and it starts all over again


----------



## Farm Boy (Feb 14, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> The address to the GTG site is 3507 V Ave Chelsea, IA 52215
> We will have signs posted at intersections to make it easier to find..



Chelsea....oh man, lots of memories in that neck of the woods! I'm going to try like hell to make it. I live only an hour away east on Hwy 30. Do you live on the old Upah place? That address looks pretty close to where that might be. I used to work at Froning's in Chelsea during the 80's...I'll see if I can get the Mono to come to life...I need to hear that bark again.


----------



## Bill G (Feb 15, 2012)

struggle said:


> 4hrs and 13 minutes. I hope I can make it the night before on this one if at all.




I thought you were in SE IA.

Bill


----------



## wendell (Feb 15, 2012)

Bill G said:


> I thought you were in SE IA.
> 
> Bill



Opposite corner. NW IA.


----------



## struggle (Feb 15, 2012)

Bill G said:


> I thought you were in SE IA.
> 
> Bill



NW was the only area that I was able to sneak in under the radar and and set up camp before they could kick me out:msp_sneaky:


----------



## kyle1! (Feb 15, 2012)

*Don't forget*

to stop and pick me up on your way :msp_thumbsup: I thought the great flood that happens every 5-10yrs wiped Chelsea off the map. Always stopped at Rube's  in Montour on my way to IA City when going to school at ISU. 

Brian


----------



## Farm Boy (Feb 15, 2012)

kyle1! said:


> I thought the great flood that happens every 5-10yrs wiped Chelsea off the map. Always stopped at Rube's  in Montour on my way to IA City when going to school at ISU. Brian



The Iowa River put a dent in the population after the last one, however the Silver Dollar is still afloat. Every small town needs a watering hole...Rubes, now that is a slab of steak.


----------



## Ronaldo (Feb 15, 2012)

Farm Boy,
Yes,it sure is the old Upah place-my brother now owns it. Really hope you can make,we would love to visit with you about the old times in this neighborhood.

Ron


----------



## srcarr52 (Feb 15, 2012)

kyle1! said:


> to stop and pick me up on your way :msp_thumbsup: I thought the great flood that happens every 5-10yrs wiped Chelsea off the map. Always stopped at Rube's  in Montour on my way to IA City when going to school at ISU.
> 
> Brian



What where you doing in Iowa City when you where going to ISU? There is no Cyclones allowed on the UofI campus.


----------



## wendell (Feb 15, 2012)

kyle1! said:


> Always stopped at Rube's  in Montour on my way to IA City when going to school at ISU.
> 
> Brian





srcarr52 said:


> What where you doing in Iowa City when you where going to ISU? There is no Cyclones allowed on the UofI campus.



I think somebody needs to tell Brian that ISU is in Ames and Iowa is in Iowa City. He must have had a heck of a time finding his classes. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WetGunPowder (Feb 15, 2012)

What flavor LEINIES does everyone want?


----------



## heimannm (Feb 15, 2012)

If I recall, Kyle 1 didn't even own a chainsaw when he came to the GTG last October, I say we each bring along one "project" saw along and send him home with a whole truck load of CAD. I know he did go to Iowa State from our conversation last year (I spoke very slowly to make sure he could follow...) and undoubtedly knows a lot more about plant genetics than I could ever hope to imagine. 

Mark


----------



## swerner (Feb 15, 2012)

WetGunPowder said:


> What flavor LEINIES does everyone want?




Summer Shandy!!!!


----------



## srcarr52 (Feb 15, 2012)

WetGunPowder said:


> What flavor LEINIES does everyone want?



You've got me hooked on Creamy Dark now. More please!


----------



## struggle (Feb 15, 2012)

kyle1! said:


> to stop and pick me up on your way :msp_thumbsup: I thought the great flood that happens every 5-10yrs wiped Chelsea off the map. Always stopped at Rube's  in Montour on my way to IA City when going to school at ISU.
> 
> Brian



That could work. I know tallguy I think might go as well from Vermin...town. Once it gets closer we will have to see what happens. Not sure if I will go night before this time which I would like to if possible. If for no other reason than to have Mark sort out my beloved/hated 35A:msp_mad:


----------



## TALLGUY (Feb 16, 2012)

I do have this on the calender. Friday sounds like a good time. We need to find a party bus for traveling East. Will know more as it gets closer.


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 16, 2012)

I just wanted to give a heads up for anyone interested we will have a swap trailer again and I will be setting up a bench with a vise and a spinner and breaker for anyone who needs to use!! If you need .404 splice links let me know or bring some along!!


----------



## 8433jeff (Feb 21, 2012)

:msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup:


----------



## srcarr52 (Feb 21, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> I just wanted to give a heads up for anyone interested we will have a swap trailer again and I will be setting up a bench with a vise and a spinner and breaker for anyone who needs to use!! If you need .404 splice links let me know or bring some along!!



I'll bring presets and tie straps for about all sizes of chain, plus some bulk chain. I'll also bring my Silvey Rasorsharp if anyone has square ground that needs to be touched up. 

Wendel: I'll see if I can get the wifey to make that white bean chicken chili again, but this time I'll have her make a larger batch.

Mark: If you are making pork loins again, I'll pitch in for a second loin if it's not too much trouble. :biggrin:


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 21, 2012)

WetGunPowder said:


> What flavor LEINIES does everyone want?



I quit drinking but I would take my share of Linies in cheese!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## heimannm (Feb 21, 2012)

I will ask Mrs. H to be on the look out for a couple of nice pork loins, I think she might be willing to help me out there.

I'm with Mike one the Leinies, bring me cheese.

Mark


----------



## WetGunPowder (Feb 21, 2012)

Got the date on the calender. Leinies and Burnett Dairy Fancy Cheese for everyone!!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Ronaldo (Feb 21, 2012)

Love the cheese!


----------



## mweba (Feb 21, 2012)

WetGunPowder said:


> Got the date on the calender. Leinies and Burnett Dairy Fancy Cheese for everyone!!:msp_thumbsup:



I thought the gtg was for chainsaws


----------



## WetGunPowder (Feb 21, 2012)

mweba said:


> I thought the gtg was for chainsaws



Man cannot live on chainsaws alone............He must have beer and cheese too!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell (Feb 21, 2012)

and bacon. You can't forget the bacon!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Feb 21, 2012)

wendell said:


> and bacon. You can't forget the bacon!



And hollendaise sauce.....
And caramel rolls......


----------



## kyle1! (Feb 21, 2012)

wendell said:


> I think somebody needs to tell Brian that ISU is in Ames and Iowa is in Iowa City. He must have had a heck of a time finding his classes. :hmm3grin2orange:



I had quite a few friends go to I O WA and spent plenty of weekends in that town. There was no confusion as to where I had to go for classes  

It was alot more festive on football saturdays in IA city. Back then Iowa wasn't too good in FB so I would cheer on the visiting team. Penn State 31 IA 0 Rode my KZ650 or CB750 to IA City alot and always turned off 30 heading towards Chelsea. Stopped at the Casino or Rube's for a cook your own 28oz slab of meat as well. Ok I will turn off the memory machine probably beginning to bore.

Brian


----------



## kyle1! (Feb 21, 2012)

heimannm said:


> If I recall, Kyle 1 didn't even own a chainsaw when he came to the GTG last October, I say we each bring along one "project" saw along and send him home with a whole truck load of CAD.



That is a great thought Mark!!! I encourage everyone to not bring a saw but bring a canoe for my canoe aquisition disorder instead. I have had this 026 parts saw since last Oct and really have had no interest in putting it back together. But I sure do love running everyone else's fast saws with sharp chains :highfive:

Brian


----------



## srcarr52 (Feb 21, 2012)

Trade you a wooden frame Folbot folding kayak for it.


----------



## jra1100 (Feb 22, 2012)

srcarr52 said:


> Trade you a wooden frame Folbot folding kayak for it.



Wow, if he's not interested I am. JR


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 22, 2012)

WetGunPowder said:


> Got the date on the calender. Leinies and Burnett Dairy Fancy Cheese for everyone!!:msp_thumbsup:



And for those who have never had them Ill bring some Sterzings potato chips (they re cooked in lard)!!


----------



## Farm Boy (Feb 22, 2012)

WetGunPowder said:


> Man cannot live on chainsaws alone............He must have beer and cheese too!:hmm3grin2orange:





wendell said:


> and bacon. You can't forget the bacon!





WetGunPowder said:


> And hollendaise sauce.....
> And caramel rolls......





Homelite410 said:


> And for those who have never had them Ill bring some Sterzings potato chips (they re cooked in lard)!!



I"ll bring the Lipitor


----------



## 8433jeff (Feb 22, 2012)

Farm Boy said:


> I"ll bring the Lipitor



I can't speak for everyone else, but I live such a spartan life I rarely partake of any of them so-called bad foods.
Plus I take a pill for cholesterol, so no Lipitor for me, thank you.


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 22, 2012)

For those friday night gtg goers, what do you all think if I make some bbq and hot wings and everyone else bring something to throw in the fryer?? We will surely need Lipitor after that!!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Feb 22, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> For those friday night gtg goers, what do you all think if I make some bbq and hot wings and everyone else bring something to throw in the fryer?? We will surely need Lipitor after that!!



I was thinking beer and animal fat at RUBES-It sounds like my kind of place!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 22, 2012)

That does sound good as well!! Im open to suggestions!


----------



## kyle1! (Feb 22, 2012)

srcarr52 said:


> Trade you a wooden frame Folbot folding kayak for it.



Allow JR to take you up on that I'm a canoe person. Brian


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 29, 2012)

Bump Bump.... Lets keeper at the top boys!!!!


----------



## arborealbuffoon (Feb 29, 2012)

I bet with all the CAD sufferers likely to be present, we might be able to hack up enough wood for a nice bonfire. Then all you really need is some beer, cheese, and dead animal to make hot over the fire. In fact, a two-stroke powered spit might be appropriate.....

Iowa IS the swine production capitol of the known universe, and those darned pigs are made of tasty meat. And, hickory grows really well in our neck of the woods!


----------



## 8433jeff (Feb 29, 2012)

Yeah, its kinda been quiet. No need for that.


----------



## sac (Mar 14, 2012)

Getting closer. Can't wait for my first GTG.


----------



## 8433jeff (Mar 14, 2012)

We have to get this amped up a little.


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 14, 2012)

8433jeff said:


> We have to get this amped up a little.



I agree we need to get some chatter going here!!! Lets see how many saws we can get this spring!! Last years count was 125 +/- a few so lets top that. I know i sure got some new stuff to show!!


----------



## mitch95100 (Mar 14, 2012)

doubt anyone would care for some rocky mtn oysters?


----------



## aaronbrown (Mar 14, 2012)

i might try to make it down still a ways off yet dont know if ill be able to only 4 1/2 hour drive


----------



## srcarr52 (Mar 14, 2012)

I'll bring a truck load of saws as usual (mostly orange ones). I'm trying to have 3 6ci saws running by then so we can have a clash of the titans. I'll have more room this year since I don't need to bring the cs mill.


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 14, 2012)

I was hoping you would bring the mill for those who have never seen one work!! I can come get it if u like.


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 14, 2012)

mitch95100 said:


> doubt anyone would care for some rocky mtn oysters?



Why not? Them are good eatin if fixed properly!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## srcarr52 (Mar 14, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> I was hoping you would bring the mill for those who have never seen one work!! I can come get it if u like.



I'll bring it then. Can you supply a nice chunk of wood and the base portion of an aluminum extension ladder? The ladder is what takes up the most space in the truck bed. I need to build a dedicated rail system that can break down and travel nicely.


----------



## Bill G (Mar 14, 2012)

mitch95100 said:


> doubt anyone would care for some rocky mtn oysters?




Our vet here takes them with him. He lives above a pizza parlor and makes pizza in his spare time. He puts the bull testicles on pizza. I know that does not sound like a typical vet but trust me he is one of a kind. 

Bill


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 14, 2012)

Sure can!! I took the Super 650 through a log the other night and that thing is awesome!!!! Clash of the titans I think we should call out all 6 cube saws!! It will be a good showdown. Super 650, P100, PP655, 2100!!


----------



## srcarr52 (Mar 14, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> Sure can!! I took the Super 650 through a log the other night and that thing is awesome!!!! Clash of the titans I think we should call out all 6 cube saws!! It will be a good showdown. Super 650, P100, PP655, 2100!!



Hopefully the Olympyk 999F and Pioneer 650 will join the ranks as well. I'll have a couple of 394's as well but they are not 6 cubes... only 5.74ci.


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 14, 2012)

I know Bill G has some 6 cube saws!!


----------



## Ronaldo (Mar 14, 2012)

Brother and I are getting some logs rounded up and some other necessary things started-should be a good time!

Ron


----------



## Mo. Jim (Mar 14, 2012)

I should have a 2100 husky and a pm 1000 ready to go by gtg time.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 14, 2012)

I'll bring my new-to-me Stihl 076 Super


----------



## wendell (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm bringing a Zip!!


----------



## grandpatractor (Mar 14, 2012)

wendell said:


> I'm bringing a Zip!!



Me too!


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 15, 2012)

Its not a zip but i did manage to pick up a 7-19C!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Bill G (Mar 15, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> I know Bill G has some 6 cube saws!!




I do have quite a few 


Bill


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 15, 2012)

Are you gonn be able to make it Bill?


----------



## heimannm (Mar 15, 2012)

I will have to see if I can find any 6 cube saws to bring along.

Mark


----------



## jra1100 (Mar 16, 2012)

heimannm said:


> I will have to see if I can find any 6 cube saws to bring along.
> 
> Mark



I still have that Might Mite or whatever it's called, not sure if it's quite that big though. JR


----------



## Steve NW WI (Mar 16, 2012)

Iowa II is now on my radar. Hope I can wrestle the time for the trip out of what's usually the busiest time of the year. I haven't been on a saw road trip yet, and it's starting to really grate on me.

Working on a 6 cube entry, and hope to have a few running old 5 cubes to bring with.


----------



## Ronaldo (Mar 18, 2012)

*More Wood*

We got some more wood drug up and out of the woods this afternoon. Got it hauled up to the buildings so we can access it easily when we are ready to set it all up for the GTG. There are logs of Maple,Oak,Walnut and Elm, so we should have a little something for everybody. Soft or hardwood ---your choice! Getting excited for some fun.


Ron


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 21, 2012)

Bump!!


----------



## Mo. Jim (Mar 21, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> Bump!!



I hear (BUMPS) are what your wife puts on your head when you get out of line.


----------



## 8433jeff (Mar 21, 2012)

Note to self-bring helmet to GTG, if not for myself, for Mo Jim to wear.


----------



## Farm Boy (Mar 21, 2012)

Never mind me...just re-subscribing...where's that little guy with the box of popcorn....ah hell with it :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell (Mar 21, 2012)

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## mweba (Mar 22, 2012)

So.....how many saws ya got runnin, Mike?


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hey, There you are, I take it you been busy puttin stuff together!! Runners? Do you mean currently or ones that you pour mix in the carb and they pop!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mo. Jim (Mar 22, 2012)

Talk to us Mikey,if you talk to Mike #2 I'm still looking for a Lombard parts saw with antivibe.


----------



## mweba (Mar 22, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> Hey, There you are, I take it you been busy puttin stuff together!! Runners? Do you mean currently or ones that you pour mix in the carb and they pop!!:hmm3grin2orange:



Very busy but with mowers......in March... 

Well unless you have three hands to feed fuel while cutting....I would say you've got some work to do.


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 22, 2012)

mweba said:


> Very busy but with mowers......in March...



I know right!! I just put the mowerdeck on and its not even the 25th of March!!


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 23, 2012)

I have so many saws to get ready for the gtg, would any of you like to come over for a saw fixin party??:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 8433jeff (Mar 24, 2012)

About the only way mine will get any work done to them, but right now is a little busy for party time.


----------



## srcarr52 (Mar 24, 2012)

I just finished another 394XP (not mine) tonight but I got three of my saws I like to finish by the gtg but other projects keep popping up. I'll probably still have more runners then can fit in the back of the truck, hopefully I'll have all the really fun ones running.


----------



## struggle (Mar 24, 2012)

I am going to have very little to bring this round. All I have been doing is grinding stumps and very little on saws lately:msp_sleep:

I am holding out that maybe Mark can help me with the 35A though. It would be neat to have it running


----------



## oilslick (Mar 24, 2012)

sounds like fun


----------



## rheima (Mar 25, 2012)

*Ia g t g*

Talked to brother Mark (heimannm) yeserday and found out about the GTG so close by that I can't (Or shouldn't) miss it. I will try to bring my son- in-law also because he is in early stages of CAD, only two saws so far but his second one is an 088 with a 42" bar. Will there be a swap and trade and sale area? I have several duplicates that could go away and make room for others!

Ray


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 26, 2012)

Yes we will have a swap trailer for those interested!!


----------



## rms61moparman (Mar 28, 2012)

What is the penalty for a Kentuckian trying to sneak into this GTG???


Mike


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 28, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> What is the penalty for a Kentuckian trying to sneak into this GTG???
> 
> 
> Mike



Leinies Summer Shanty?:msp_w00t:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 28, 2012)

WetGunPowder said:


> Leinies Summer Shanty?:msp_w00t:



That will make him run! Better go with the old faithful, Creamy Dark. He likes those porter types I guess!


----------



## 8433jeff (Mar 28, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> What is the penalty for a Kentuckian trying to sneak into this GTG???
> 
> 
> Mike



Get here, and you will be welcomed, then judged, by a jury of wannabes. Bring all your junks, and that guitar, too.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Mar 29, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> What is the penalty for a Kentuckian trying to sneak into this GTG???
> 
> 
> Mike



Same as for a country singer going thru Hazzard, you ain't leavin till you're singin!

Sorry, embedding is disabled on this one, you'll have to click:

Hoyt Axton at Boar's Nest - YouTube (Hoyt Axton plays the Boar's Nest)


----------



## arborealbuffoon (Mar 29, 2012)

I would say the penalty for crashing an Iowa gtg from Kentucky runs about 4 bucks a gallon or thereabouts.....


----------



## Steve NW WI (Mar 29, 2012)

arborealbuffoon said:


> I would say the penalty for crashing an Iowa gtg from Kentucky runs about 4 bucks a gallon or thereabouts.....



KY moonshine is that cheap?

Oh, gas prices...never mind!


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 29, 2012)

Please remember the proper GTG attire.........NO SWEAT PANTS STEVE!!!!!!!!


----------



## wendell (Mar 29, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> What is the penalty for a Kentuckian trying to sneak into this GTG???
> 
> 
> Mike



It would be great to see you again!!


----------



## wendell (Mar 29, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> Please remember the proper GTG attire.........NO SWEAT PANTS STEVE!!!!!!!!



Got it, although I seem to have unfortunately found a way around that rule, too. :msp_angry:

Maybe I'll just in a chair all day. :msp_sad:


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 29, 2012)

wendell said:


> Got it, although I seem to have unfortunately found a way around that rule, too. :msp_angry:
> 
> Maybe I'll just in a chair all day. :msp_sad:



If you just stay in a chair all day, that means less noodles ill have to shovel when we are done!!!!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 1, 2012)

Up to 93% certain I will be down that weekend. I put a request in today for that Friday off work. Anyone wanting to hitchhike from the Twin Cities area, PM me. The Impala holds about a dozen saws in the trunk easily, more if needed.

Them dang Mozarkians will have to wait for fall for me to go see em. Plans are for corn to be in the ground here that weekend.


----------



## mweba (Apr 1, 2012)

I have a leg in the 650 race


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 1, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> What is the penalty for a Kentuckian trying to sneak into this GTG???
> 
> 
> Mike




What would the penalty have been for sneaking north of the mason dixon line in 1865? Might still be the same today. 



Guys, I'm thinking hard about making this one. Nothings for sure yet but I think it might work out. Hope the weather forecast is good at that time for that long of a drive.

Hope I can get some of my old green junks to run.....


----------



## rms61moparman (Apr 1, 2012)

Modifiedmark said:


> What would the penalty have been for sneaking north of the mason dixon line in 1865? Might still be the same today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Between the two of us we might be able to stir up a runner.....or seven!!!


Mike


----------



## mweba (Apr 1, 2012)

PFFFTT! Seven ya right


----------



## wendell (Apr 1, 2012)

I hope you both can make it. It will be fun to see some green along with all of Mark's yellow!



Mitch, you really going to MO?

You're a brave, brave man.


----------



## mweba (Apr 1, 2012)

wendell said:


> I hope you both can make it. It will be fun to see some green along with all of Mark's yellow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not sure, I'm experiencing shrinkage....


----------



## Eccentric (Apr 2, 2012)

mweba said:


> Not sure, I'm experiencing shrinkage....



Buy some sweatpants...


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 2, 2012)

wendell said:


> I hope you both can make it. It will be fun to see some green along with all of Mark's yellow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You mean if I don't come there wouldn't be any green ones there at all?


----------



## mweba (Apr 2, 2012)

Modifiedmark said:


> You mean if I don't come there wouldn't be any green ones there at all?



I represent but for the most part ignored:msp_sad:


----------



## heimannm (Apr 2, 2012)

I had a green one, but I gave it away...

Mark


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 2, 2012)

mweba said:


> I represent but for the most part ignored:msp_sad:



Seems most folks have a hard time ignoring me. It's a talent I tell ya. 



heimannm said:


> I had a green one, but I gave it away...
> 
> Mark



That's ok Mark, we understand your shortcomings,, but we love you like a brother anyway.


----------



## wendell (Apr 2, 2012)

Modifiedmark said:


> You mean if I don't come there wouldn't be any green ones there at all?



Probably. So, now it is your duty to show up!


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 2, 2012)

wendell said:


> Probably. So, now it is your duty to show up!



And bring nothing but green ones? I could do that. :msp_biggrin: 

I could bring a couple yella ones to give away as well...


----------



## heimannm (Apr 2, 2012)

I need the black plastic air filter cover and yellow magnesium clutch cover for a Mini Mac 140 if you have any to get rid of...

Mark


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 3, 2012)

Sorry, cant help you there. You know where I put those. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## sac (Apr 3, 2012)

Modifiedmark said:


> You mean if I don't come there wouldn't be any green ones there at all?





mweba said:


> I represent but for the most part ignored:msp_sad:



I"ll be bringing some green ones for sure.


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 4, 2012)

*nstueve*

Hey *nstueve* your pm box is full.


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 4, 2012)

sac said:


> I"ll be bringing some green ones for sure.



Sounds great!! Old Poulans are pretty cool!!


----------



## sac (Apr 4, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> Sounds great!! Old Poulans are pretty cool!!



Yea we will see how that one goes tonight


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 5, 2012)

sac said:


> Yea we will see how that one goes tonight



You should paint that 272xp green and call it the Million Dollar Baby!!! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## sac (Apr 5, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> You should paint that 272xp green and call it the Million Dollar Baby!!! :msp_biggrin:



lol


----------



## Eccentric (Apr 5, 2012)

heimannm said:


> I need the black plastic air filter cover and yellow magnesium clutch cover for a Mini Mac 140 if you have any to get rid of...
> 
> Mark



Mark I have a couple of mini-mac 110/130 saws. If the parts from those will work on your 140 then you're welcome to them. I'll have to double check on their condition however. If they'll work for you I'll dig 'em up and snap a couple pics.


----------



## mweba (Apr 5, 2012)

May I just call you Wizard or must I include the title?


----------



## Eccentric (Apr 5, 2012)

mweba said:


> May I just call you Wizard or must I include the title?



That title was bestowed upon my by a couple members here. You'd have to ask them. I think "Mr Wizard" sounds better....

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/188106-2.htm#post3338919

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/188106-2.htm#post3338945


----------



## wendell (Apr 5, 2012)

It seems like just Whizz, as in Take a ... would be most appropriate. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## mweba (Apr 5, 2012)

Eccentric said:


> That title was bestowed upon my by a couple members here. You'd have to ask them. I think "Mr Wizard" sounds better....
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/188106-2.htm#post3338919
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/188106-2.htm#post3338945



BWAHAHA I should have known Chuckr had something to do with it!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 9, 2012)

Here's a completely unoriginal idea borrowed from the Mozarkians:

BUMP!







The old Farmall is gonna throw a fit, the local plow day is the 28th, looks like I'll just have to play with dirt here at home instead.

I've got the Friday before off work, and will be likely taking the scenic route down (Catch US63 and follow it all the way down), the road trip is half the fun.

Getting ready to look for a place to stay, I'm open to anything from camping on site (tent) to hoteling it. What's everyone else doing?


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 9, 2012)

I live 4 miles away but gonna bring the camper over fri night!! I missed fri night of the fall gtg so this ought to be fun!! Someone should talk Mitch into coming down friday night, and I think the boys from the nort are staying too!!


----------



## mweba (Apr 9, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> I live 4 miles away but gonna bring the camper over fri night!! I missed fri night of the fall gtg so this ought to be fun!! Someone should talk Mitch into coming down friday night, and I think the boys from the nort are staying too!!



That may be possible. I picked up an old POS to pull my camper last Saturday. Hosky boys missed it by forty five minutes.

















C10 by mweba1, on Flickr


----------



## wendell (Apr 9, 2012)

Did that little motel in Belle Plaine close (I think that's where I stayed last time?)?

I was trying to look it up but not finding any motels in BP.

Nice truck, Mitch!


----------



## struggle (Apr 9, 2012)

I am thinking tent. Site has provisions to stay on grounds? 

I have been to the last two GTGs and both different places. Is this yet again another different place and if so how far from where we were last time


----------



## heimannm (Apr 9, 2012)

Aaron - REF: Post #131 - I think I can find the parts I need in the boxes I picked up last week. Thanks anyway...

Shane - According to Mike's post on page 9, 4 miles distant from his place. I think the location is noted in the first page of this thread.

It looks like between now and then, I will be home exactly one day, the 27th, just in time to smoke another pork loin. We had one on Saturday and it was delicious.

Mark


----------



## wendell (Apr 9, 2012)

That's great, Mark. You stay busy out front smoking that pork loin. Mitch and I are planning to sneak in the back and check out your latest haul. 


:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Mo. Jim (Apr 9, 2012)

wendell said:


> Did that little motel in Belle Plaine close (I think that's where I stayed last time?)?
> 
> I was trying to look it up but not finding any motels in BP.
> 
> Nice truck, Mitch!



There are no motels in Belle plaine,I had to drive over to Tama.


----------



## Farm Boy (Apr 9, 2012)

wendell said:


> Did that little motel in Belle Plaine close (I think that's where I stayed last time?)?
> 
> I was trying to look it up but not finding any motels in BP.



Wendell, I don't think there are any motels in BP...the closest might be just off Hwy 30 in Tama / Toledo...about a 20 minute drive west of the GTG.

Just saw Mo. Jim's post...there ya go.


----------



## wendell (Apr 9, 2012)

It was the Golden Door in Traer. I hate getting old.

Looks like Toledo will be the closest this time around.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 9, 2012)

Looks like Iowa is reciprocal with Indiana on handgun permits. :msp_thumbup:

Just have to get through the peoples republik of Illinois. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## mweba (Apr 9, 2012)

Modifiedmark said:


> Looks like Iowa is reciprocal with Indiana on handgun permits. :msp_thumbup:
> 
> Just have to get through the peoples republik of Illinois. :msp_rolleyes:



Shoot first....ask later.


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 10, 2012)

Modifiedmark said:


> Looks like Iowa is reciprocal with Indiana on handgun permits. :msp_thumbup:
> 
> Just have to get through the peoples republik of Illinois. :msp_rolleyes:



I think sometime we will have to have a Firearm GTG!! 
Hoskeys sure have enough hills to shoot into!!


----------



## sac (Apr 10, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> I think sometime we will have to have a Firearm GTG!!
> Hoskeys sure have enough hills to shoot into!!



I'm up for that, what do they have for distance?


----------



## Bill G (Apr 10, 2012)

Modifiedmark said:


> .................................
> 
> Just have to get through the peoples republik of Illinois. :msp_rolleyes:



You sure do not like Illinois do you


----------



## wendell (Apr 10, 2012)

But, I'm sure he will like you, Bill!


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 10, 2012)

Bill G said:


> You sure do not like Illinois do you



Well Bill I live next to and have to deal with Chicago folks alot. Anyone can understand that view..... 

There gun laws should make any American mad as well.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 10, 2012)

wendell said:


> But, I'm sure he will like you, Bill!



Yep, met Bill a couple times, good guy and I dont hold it against him where he lives. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## rms61moparman (Apr 10, 2012)

AHHH yes!

Illinois, The "Left Coast" of the mid west.

There are a lot of danged good people in Illinois (and yes Bill is one of them) but like so many other states, the stupid policies that are required to control the idiots in ONE city are also imposed upon the good people of the state with a bit of sense!!!


Mike


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 10, 2012)

sac said:


> I'm up for that, what do they have for distance?



I think its over a mile or so across their property!!


----------



## sac (Apr 10, 2012)

That would work.


----------



## sac (Apr 10, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> AHHH yes!
> 
> Illinois, The "Left Coast" of the mid west.
> 
> ...



And they also have some great shooting places there like Sparta, Milan and Barry just to name a few.
Scott


----------



## jra1100 (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm not sure I can make Fri. wife has to go to DC for a week and won't get back until late on Sat. I have to take care of the dogs while she is gone. I will make Sat though. JR


----------



## wendell (Apr 10, 2012)

Are you bringing anything for breakfast?


----------



## mweba (Apr 10, 2012)

wendell said:


> Are you bringing anything for breakfast?



Ya, if you are.....bring it to my place


----------



## struggle (Apr 10, 2012)

Modifiedmark said:


> Well Bill I live next to and have to deal with Chicago folks alot. Anyone can understand that view.....
> 
> There gun laws should make any American mad as well.



Mark as a kid growing up between Rocehlle and Dekalb, IL We used to go to indiana dunes. That sure was neat area to camp at. Not sure what come of that area though. That has been 30 years ago we used to go there. Sledding down the dunes:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## hazmat5760 (Apr 10, 2012)

Hmm. One hour away. I wonder if I can get a kitchen pass.


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 11, 2012)

I was thinking chicken fried steak and eggs with hashbrowns for those who camp!!


----------



## jra1100 (Apr 11, 2012)

wendell said:


> Are you bringing anything for breakfast?



I will be bringing the usual box or two of goodies. I thought about bringing the dogs with the night before, but don't want to impose them on others. JR


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 11, 2012)

Ill make all of you a deal, I ll provide the chicken fried steaks if the other campers bring the other items (eggs potatoes gravy and such).:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Eccentric (Apr 11, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> AHHH yes!
> 
> Illinois, The "Left Coast" of the mid west.
> 
> ...



Yep. That sounds like Ca to me Mike.....


----------



## wendell (Apr 11, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> I was thinking chicken fried steak and eggs with hashbrowns for those who camp!!



I hope you are including those who are camping at a motel. :hmm3grin2orange:



Homelite410 said:


> Ill make all of you a deal, I ll provide the chicken fried steaks if the other campers bring the other items (eggs potatoes gravy and such).:hmm3grin2orange:



I will be happy to bring some eggs.


----------



## Bill G (Apr 11, 2012)

sac said:


> And they also have some great shooting places there like Sparta, Milan and Barry just to name a few.
> Scott




Well if you are talking about the Milan Gun Club then I am familiar with it.

If you ever get there run down the hill. I really mean run down the hill because it is less than a mile. to what is probably the largest gun auction you will find. Here is a link The Nation's Leading Auction House for Firearms, Edged Weapons, & Military Artifacts

The December auction brought in over 10 million dollars. They say the 3 day April sale will be larger. I know in the past there have been 2500 lots. They had a one episode show about the Hogan's a view months back. The owners live about 1/2 mile away from my in laws and the gun club is just down the road.

Bill


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 11, 2012)

wendell said:


> I hope you are including those who are camping at a motel. :hmm3grin2orange:



NOPE just the campers........But I have a tent I will be happy to set up for you and youll save money too!!


----------



## sac (Apr 11, 2012)

Bill G said:


> Well if you are talking about the Milan Gun Club then I am familiar with it.
> 
> If you ever get there run down the hill. I really mean run down the hill because it is less than a mile. to what is probably the largest gun auction you will find. Here is a link The Nation's Leading Auction House for Firearms, Edged Weapons, & Military Artifacts
> 
> ...



Yes thats the one I was talking about. I've burned alot of powder there.
I get a flyer from Rockisland awhile before the auction, and I drool every time I get it. A few years ago they had a Sharps rifle collection that belonged to Frank Sellers who wrote the book Sharps firearms. I would have loved to have gone to that one.

Scott


----------



## wendell (Apr 11, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> NOPE just the campers



Then I ain't bringing any eggs. :msp_mad:


----------



## struggle (Apr 11, 2012)

wendell said:


> Then I ain't bringing any eggs. :msp_mad:



Why the hate for tenters:msp_mellow:


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 11, 2012)

struggle said:


> Why the hate for tenters:msp_mellow:



Bololol!!!!


----------



## mweba (Apr 11, 2012)

struggle said:


> Why the hate for tenters:msp_mellow:



He thinks they smell funny.....and I don't mean ha ha funny:rolleyes2:


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 11, 2012)

struggle said:


> Why the hate for tenters:msp_mellow:



Prolly afraid that Stumpy might show up in the middle of the night!:msp_wub:


----------



## wendell (Apr 11, 2012)

struggle said:


> Why the hate for tenters:msp_mellow:



I have no hate for the tenters.

I just choose not to bring eggs that I am not allowed to eat.

So, tenters, bring your own damn eggs.

I'll be enjoying a nice breakfast at Mama Maxine's Diner in beautiful downtown Toledo.

And now that I think about it, I think my 166 may decide to not even make the trip. :msp_scared:


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 11, 2012)

Well, I think we have enough logs gathered up now---around 30 or so---just need to get some of them up on the log rests and do some more cleaning on the shop and we will be READY!!!!! I hope you guys bring an appetite with you-for sawing that is. If we need more wood we can always go to the edge of the field and cut down more trees.We dont have a shortage!


Ron


----------



## struggle (Apr 12, 2012)

wendell said:


> I have no hate for the tenters.
> 
> I just choose not to bring eggs that I am not allowed to eat.
> 
> ...



You could sneak over to the tent city in the early morning with the 166 and wake everyone up with it:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 12, 2012)

I can pick something up on my way down Friday, just let me know what you want me to grab. Whinedull is welcome to some too, provided he's not wearing sweats! :jester:

I hope to have a couple more old saws running by then. Need to get a couple carb kits and some time to work on them.


----------



## Bill G (Apr 12, 2012)

wendell said:


> Then I ain't bringing any eggs. :msp_mad:



Well if I could legally bring eggs I would but since Iowa law prevents me from doing it I will have to throw them away.

Funny how some complain about Illinois being a "communist state" in regards to guns but hell they forget Iowa hates any out of state fowl


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 12, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> I can pick something up on my way down Friday, just let me know what you want me to grab. Whinedull is welcome to some too, provided he's not wearing sweats! :jester:
> 
> I hope to have a couple more old saws running by then. Need to get a couple carb kits and some time to work on them.



Hashbrowns if you like would work!!


----------



## Eccentric (Apr 12, 2012)

wendell said:


> I have no hate for the tenters.
> 
> I just choose not to bring eggs that I am not allowed to eat.
> 
> ...



Packing it up and sending it to Ca instead Steve? I'll send you my shipping address.:jester:


Have a fun, safe event and PLEASE shoot lots of pics and video. No need to get any pics of Steve's sweatpants (or any 'rear' areas not covered by them) however.....:msp_scared:


----------



## wendell (Apr 12, 2012)

Eccentric said:


> Packing it up and sending it to Ca instead Steve?





No


----------



## mweba (Apr 12, 2012)

Who is up for two man chainsaw races?


----------



## mweba (Apr 12, 2012)

Hosts sent me a couple pics to post. Looking good guys!












Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Apr 12, 2012)

Decided to give the spring gtg in Iowa a try. Getting a ride down with Steve NW WI. Now back to being a fly on the wall...
opcorn:


----------



## Bill G (Apr 13, 2012)

mweba said:


> Who is up for two man chainsaw races?




Well I for one would be if I was allowed in your state


Bill


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 13, 2012)

Bill, do we need to meet you at the border of the Peoples Republik of Illinois and smuggle you in? Might need to rent a UHaul if you're bringing saws


----------



## Bill G (Apr 13, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> Bill, do we need to meet you at the border of the Peoples Republik of Illinois and smuggle you in? Might need to rent a UHaul if you're bringing saws



Steve,

If we are lucky enough to get some rain here we might be mowing hay by the end of the month so that will take precedence over saws.

Bill


----------



## struggle (Apr 13, 2012)

mweba said:


> Who is up for two man chainsaw races?



Is that where you put food at the end of the field and two guys hold the saw and run with it


----------



## grandpatractor (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm not going to be able to make it. My trip schedule is going to interfere and I'm not going to miss that. Sorry guys, the beach is calling. 
You guys have fun with out me! 
This way wendell can win some races!!


----------



## wendell (Apr 13, 2012)

Mike, there was nothing to like in that post. :msp_sad:


----------



## xrayman (Apr 13, 2012)

I should be able to make this one. I've spent many nites on the marsh down there. I'll come down early saturday and bring some fresh eggs.


----------



## wendell (Apr 13, 2012)

xrayman said:


> I should be able to make this one. I've spent many nites on the marsh down there. I'll come down early saturday and bring some fresh eggs.



You realize, per the hosts rules, that you will not be allowed to eat the eggs you bring? :msp_sad:


----------



## 8433jeff (Apr 14, 2012)

If it was just me, I might be convinced to tent it for breakfast. Mrs. 8433 says no motel, no go overnight. Don't know if I'm staying close or most of the way there, daughter 8433 may tag along. Please pack suspenders, Mr. the Wendell, the poor girl has been through enough in the past year.

And I'm with the Wendell as far as breakfast food goes, no bacon for yous.


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 14, 2012)

wendell said:


> You realize, per the hosts rules, that you will not be allowed to eat the eggs you bring? :msp_sad:



i am co-host and dont know of these rules you speak of! i dont know if i didnt send mitch the correct pics but there is half again as many logs as in pics.any where from 6in to 32in logs. my 11yr old said he wanted some for his little efco,so we got some small ones too ,if any one wants to use top handles or what ever.working on cleaning shop today,so hope we will be all ready.


----------



## Bill G (Apr 15, 2012)

grandpatractor said:


> I'm not going to be able to make it. My trip schedule is going to interfere and I'm not going to miss that. Sorry guys, the beach is calling.
> You guys have fun with out me!
> This way wendell can win some races!!



That is too bad as if I as allowed back in Iowa I would have loved to meet up with you again.

Bill


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 16, 2012)

I am sorry to see that JD will be unable to make it this year, there should be a dislike button for that!! Hey Steve, I would make breakfast for you anytime.......I was just kidding about the eggs!! It would be an honor to see the 166 make it.........But even cooler to see the lil Homelite you have cut wood!! :msp_scared:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 17, 2012)

I think (didn't check back on the thread) there's a swap meet table going on? I'm gonna be a little limited on space coming down, so I'm gonna list what I have that might interest some of ya. If anyone has interest in one of them, let me know, and I'll drag it along, otherwise they'll stay in the shed.

McCullochs:

Super 44 - worked on this some, still needs carb work. I haven't ruled out making this one a runner before the GTG. Compression and spark are good, cosmetically decent.

The rest of the saws on the list are as they were when I got them, unless stated otherwise, they have at least some compression, are complete or mostly so, and in "found in barn" condition - dirty, but may or may not clean up well.

Super 55
1-51

Either the 55 or the 1-51 has a banged up wrap handle, I'd have to go to the shed and check to see which it is for sure.

Homelites:

C-52
C-7
C-91 locked up - likely seized, but haven't ruled out something simpler.

Gawd only knows what I might be interested in for trades...

If you want more sordid details and pics of any of these, let me know. They've been in project/someday status for a long time, and if they'll make somebody a well loved new saw, that's fine by me, I have plenty of things on my to do list.


----------



## Bill G (Apr 17, 2012)

It must be my time.:msp_smile: Not only am I banned from Iowa now I am Banned from AS for telling the truth This has been a heck of a week. Dog gone it what to do now

Shoot dogv diggitys I am gone I guess

Bill


----------



## wendell (Apr 17, 2012)

For someone who's banned, you did a good job of posting. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 17, 2012)

I would really like it if some one would put a Homelite 1050 clutch cover on the swap trailer!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## srcarr52 (Apr 17, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> I would really like it if some one would put a Homelite 1050 clutch cover on the swap trailer!!:hmm3grin2orange:



I think I'll put a complete C7 on the trailer... maybe a C5 as well if I go pick it up. I think it's time to clean up my haven't had time to mess with them pile. I'm really hoping to leave with less then what I came with like I did last year but it was hard trying to find someone who would take a clean, running XL12 for free.


----------



## struggle (Apr 17, 2012)

srcarr52 said:


> I think I'll put a complete C7 on the trailer... maybe a C5 as well if I go pick it up. I think it's time to clean up my haven't had time to mess with them pile. I'm really hoping to leave with less then what I came with like I did last year but it was hard trying to find someone who would take a clean, running XL12 for free.



I must have missed that as I might have taken it:msp_sad:


----------



## wendell (Apr 17, 2012)

srcarr52 said:


> I think I'll put a complete C7 on the trailer... maybe a C5 as well if I go pick it up. I think it's time to clean up my haven't had time to mess with them pile. I'm really hoping to leave with less then what I came with like I did last year but it was hard trying to find someone who would take a clean, running XL12 for free.



Didn't know that either. It doesn't look like your Stealth Swapping worked very well.


----------



## Bill G (Apr 17, 2012)

wendell said:


> For someone who's banned, you did a good job of posting. :msp_thumbup:



It was a temporary situation :censored:


----------



## Bill G (Apr 17, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> I would really like it if some one would put a Homelite 1050 clutch cover on the swap trailer!!:hmm3grin2orange:




I am sure someone will come up with that.


----------



## struggle (Apr 17, 2012)

Bill G said:


> I am sure someone will come up with that.



Is that a pending you being able to cross the state line


----------



## 8433jeff (Apr 17, 2012)

I hope so, Bill has some unique stuffs.


----------



## rheima (Apr 17, 2012)

*Iowa GTG II*

When we are speeding along hwy 30 will we be turning North or South to get to the GTG?


Ray


----------



## Bill G (Apr 18, 2012)

struggle said:


> Is that a pending you being able to cross the state line



I would love to make it.:msp_biggrin: There are some great guys and gals in the great state of Iowa. I have my issues with Iowa just like Mark does with what he calls the Communist Republic of Illinois. They other main issue is April 28 is prime planting 

SERIOUSLY why that date:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:

All jokes aside I wish I could be there especially if we were shooting. Oh wait there comes in the damm Iowa Law

Bill


----------



## Bill G (Apr 18, 2012)

rheima said:


> When we are speeding along hwy 30 will we be turning North or South to get to the GTG?
> 
> 
> Ray



Well I am thinking south


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 18, 2012)

Bill G said:


> They other main issue is April 28 is prime planting
> 
> SERIOUSLY why that date:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:
> 
> ...



Probably because the Iowegians plan to have their state planted by then. 

My renter planted my place and one other on Saturday, been rained out ever since. 8320 JD and 16 row planter still parked out back. It's a nice rig, but my little fields are much better suited to 6 row equipment.


----------



## Bill G (Apr 18, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> Probably because the Iowegians plan to have their state planted by then.
> 
> My renter planted my place and one other on Saturday, been rained out ever since. 8320 JD and 16 row planter still parked out back. It's a nice rig, but my little fields are much better suited to 6 row equipment.




Well that is fine but since we have had no moisture here there is nothing to germinate the seed. If we did it is April 17th and it still could turn cold and take care of any newly germinated seed. It is best to wait a bit in my mind. 


Where are you at in Northwest Wisconsin that guys are planting on April 14th?????? I know this spring has gave a false sense of security to early planting but clear up north and corn in the ground on April 14th WOW that is skirting the fringe. What is the Federal date for you folks?

Bill


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 18, 2012)

Believe it's the 12th. I'm on the Polk/St Croix county line, just east of St. Paul/Mpls and about 20 miles north of I94.

I'm on high ground, so a little less likely to freeze hard than in the hollows. I've always planted as soon as the ground was warmed up and dried out, and with my sand hills, all the head start it can get in the spring is needed when the rains turn off in the fall. Over the years, I remember replanting due to frost once, and that freeze came in mid May.

It's a risk, but one they're willing to take. I cash rent, if I was on shares, I might worry more.

BTW, it was popcorn fart dry up here till last weekend, then .75" Sat night, 1.5" Sunday into Monday, and coming down again now.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 18, 2012)

Bill G said:


> I would love to make it.:msp_biggrin: There are some great guys and gals in the great state of Iowa. I have my issues with Iowa just like Mark does with what he calls the Communist Republic of Illinois. They other main issue is April 28 is prime planting
> 
> SERIOUSLY why that date:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:
> 
> ...



Bill, maybe I should clairfy something, being from NW IN that Illinois thing is a common joking going on around here. 

Maybe that dont translate here to most. I have nothing against the good folks of Illionis in general, but it will be a cold day before I live in NE Illionis.


----------



## struggle (Apr 18, 2012)

Bill G said:


> Well that is fine but since we have had no moisture here there is nothing to germinate the seed. If we did it is April 17th and it still could turn cold and take care of any newly germinated seed. It is best to wait a bit in my mind.
> 
> 
> Where are you at in Northwest Wisconsin that guys are planting on April 14th?????? I know this spring has gave a false sense of security to early planting but clear up north and corn in the ground on April 14th WOW that is skirting the fringe. What is the Federal date for you folks?
> ...



We have been hoarding the storms here and not allowing them to pass on to IL. I would have thought by now you would have figuered that out:msp_biggrin: We are currently only allowing whispy clouds to pass over you and tease you with thoughts of moisture:msp_razz:


----------



## Bill G (Apr 18, 2012)

Modifiedmark said:


> Bill, maybe I should clairfy something, being from NW IN that Illinois thing is a common joking going on around here.
> 
> Maybe that dont translate here to most. I have nothing against the good folks of Illionis in general, but it will be a cold day before I live in NE Illionis.



The joking comes with every state border, it is a natural thing.:msp_smile: Heck I would not want to live in the Chicago area either. I am on top of the Mississippi bluff looking at Iowa. We have the same type of joking between Iowa and Illinois. Up until about 6 years ago our mailing address was Iowa but we lived in Illinois. Try explaining that to someone. 

I have not ran into any problems with the gun laws between the states. I do not know what Indiana gun laws are like. I can buy guns in Illinois or Iowa without a problem. We have to abide by the one day waiting period. That applies to gun auctions also unless you have a FFL. I can order guns over the internet without a problem and pick them up at the local hardware store. We can go to gun shows and buy whatever we want. We are supposed to abide by the waiting period there also but many do not.

The problem we run into here is with livestock. The two states have problems with transferring livestock across the borders. I know years ago we could not bring hogs in from Iowa at all. I believe that has changed now. We buy our chickens from Iowa without problems but a few years ago I bought some ducks and the vet said I could not take them to Illinois. We discussed it a bit and I politely said thank you and took the ducks with me. 

If we haul grain or livestock from Illinois to Iowa we have to have USDOT numbers and keep a log book.. This applies to pickups and all types of trailers. The truck has to have your name town and USDOT number on it. It is true that many do it haul without it but I will assure you that the Iowa DOT will chase you down. The Illinois DOT sits at the foot of the bridge and stops trucks headed to Iowa. It is complete harassment but we have to put up with it.

If I took a trailer load of saws to the Iowa GTG it would not be unheard of for the Iowa DOT to stop me and that would be on the 2 lane headed to the interstate. They pulled me over one time just to give me sh;t about my load. The officer said my lights were only working part of the time. What a crock of sh;t. The lights did not work at all.


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 18, 2012)

I hope you guys want some goodies, I just got 2 boxes full of stuff from 2 AS sponsors totaling 900 bucks to be given away next weekend!!


----------



## mweba (Apr 18, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> I hope you guys want some goodies, I just got 2 boxes full of stuff from 2 AS sponsors totaling 900 bucks to be given away next weekend!!



And those sponsors would be?


----------



## struggle (Apr 19, 2012)

Reminded DW that next weekend it is chainsaw time so she could not say I never told her until the last minute:msp_mad: 

Said I would like to leave on Friday to tent overnight if it works out schedule wise. Her response uh do you even know these people. Well yeah some I do. I did not bring up the sweat pants thing though. Seeing as that was corrected at the last event

Or that Tallguy completely beat me out of a saw and might car pool together although I don't think there is enough room for all the saws in one vehicle.


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 19, 2012)

mweba said:


> And those sponsors would be?



Tree Stuff and Baileys!!


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 19, 2012)

rheima said:


> When we are speeding along hwy 30 will we be turning North or South to get to the GTG?
> 
> 
> Ray



you would go south on hway 21 then west on e66 towards chelsea. my address is 3507 v ave chelsea ,if anyone needs to google it. we will have signs at the gravel road to turn on. see ya the 28th


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Apr 19, 2012)

Would love to make this one fellers, but it's not gonna happen this time around. Make sure to take lots of pics.


----------



## Bill G (Apr 20, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Would love to make this one fellers, but it's not gonna happen this time around. Make sure to take lots of pics.




It would be interesting to get some southern boys as MO may be the only state not made fun of yet


Bill


----------



## heimannm (Apr 20, 2012)

*Being from Iowa...*

If we give our southern tier of counties to Missouri, we can raise the I.Q. in two states...

If we give our nothern tier of counties to Minnisota as well, we can raise the I.Q. in three states...

There.

Mark


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 20, 2012)

Have you ever noticed how all the trees in the bottom row of counties of Iowa lean to the south? ......... You know the rest!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Apr 20, 2012)

heimannm said:


> If we give our southern tier of counties to Missouri, we can raise the I.Q. in two states...
> 
> If we give our nothern tier of counties to Minnisota as well, we can raise the I.Q. in three states...
> 
> ...



That is fighting words there glad I am from none of the states mentioned


----------



## 8433jeff (Apr 20, 2012)

heimannm said:


> If we give our southern tier of counties to Missouri, we can raise the I.Q. in two states...
> 
> If we give our nothern tier of counties to Minnisota as well, we can raise the I.Q. in three states...
> 
> ...



Yeah, the states of intoxication, asphyxiation, and constipation. Better known as I, O and WA.


----------



## Lurch2 (Apr 20, 2012)

As an Iowa native transplanted to Misery I'm not sure either state is worth fighting for. :msp_confused:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Apr 20, 2012)

Lurch2 said:


> As an Iowa native transplanted to Misery I'm not sure either state is worth fighting for. :msp_confused:



God one buddy :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## 8433jeff (Apr 20, 2012)

Lurch2 said:


> As an Iowa native transplanted to Misery I'm not sure either state is worth fighting for. :msp_confused:



Between the taxes and the general "come on over" policy here towards everyone from Chitcagoans to Somalians to anybody with problems and/or no money, most days you could have this place also.

There are some decent people, and most work, some harder than others, for what we have here. But that "we're all equal, even if we have to make us that way" socialism is very prevalent here. And the "you have yours, now gimme mine" crowd loves it, and the "I'll just take it from you" crowd seems to be growing, even in the sticks here, because of many things including meth and other drugs. But I suspect thats happening everywhere.


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 20, 2012)

I love Iowa, we have corn, pigs, a tree here n there, and a crap shoot if your house is the next to be eaten by a tornado!! Oh ya, and we can still make fun of Missouri!!


----------



## Eccentric (Apr 20, 2012)

*Second time I've made this statement in this thread.........*



8433jeff said:


> Between the taxes and the general "come on over" policy here towards everyone from Chitcagoans to Somalians to anybody with problems and/or no money, most days you could have this place also.
> 
> There are some decent people, and most work, some harder than others, for what we have here. But that "we're all equal, even if we have to make us that way" socialism is very prevalent here. And the "you have yours, now gimme mine" crowd loves it, and the "I'll just take it from you" crowd seems to be growing, even in the sticks here, because of many things including meth and other drugs. But I suspect thats happening everywhere.



Sounds like California........


----------



## hazmat5760 (Apr 20, 2012)

Eccentric said:


> Sounds like California........



Sounds exactly like Cedar Rapids, Iowa!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 20, 2012)

Easy boys......Don't want this one moved to the Political Thread!:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## 8433jeff (Apr 20, 2012)

Are all the swamp people from WI going on vacation or are you sending a contingent to the party?


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 20, 2012)

8433jeff said:


> Are all the swamp people from WI going on vacation or are you sending a contingent to the party?



I don't know for sure about Jon, I know JD is out. I'll be there, but not sure if I qualify as swamp people. I'm sand hills people.


----------



## hunthawkdog (Apr 20, 2012)

*whats gtg*

whats gtg stand for


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Apr 20, 2012)

hunthawkdog said:


> whats gtg stand for



Get the girls! Or get-together







Steve NW WI said:


> I don't know for sure about Jon, I know JD is out. I'll be there, but not sure if I qualify as swamp people. I'm sand hills people.



I'm not going to make it way too much on the plate that day...


----------



## wendell (Apr 20, 2012)

hunthawkdog said:


> whats gtg stand for



Get ToGether = bring your saws, cut stuff, lust after bigger saws, eat and BS.

An event never to be missed.


----------



## mweba (Apr 20, 2012)

wendell said:


> Get ToGether = bring your saws, cut stuff, lust after bigger saws, eat and BS.
> 
> An event never to be missed.



Can I just eat and BS? I'm over the saws


----------



## wendell (Apr 20, 2012)

No


----------



## Mo. Jim (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm lusting for some of those chocolate,chocolate chip cookies that showed up at Mitch's gtg.I would settle for just the recipe,I know a couple of widder women who would bake ole Jim all he could eat. I only ate six and quit because Wendell was giving me the evil eye.


----------



## wendell (Apr 21, 2012)

I gave you no such thing.

If anything I was trying to encourage you to eat more to put some weight on that skinny ass frame of yours.


----------



## Mo. Jim (Apr 21, 2012)

wendell said:


> I gave you no such thing.
> 
> If anything I was trying to encourage you to eat more to put some weight on that skinny ass frame of yours.



I used to be lean and mean and now I'm just skinny and grouchy.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Apr 21, 2012)

If Jim shows up, ya'll better have the coffee ready when he stumbles outa the truck in the am. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## wendell (Apr 21, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> If Jim shows up, ya'll better have the coffee ready when he stumbles outa the truck in the am. :msp_thumbsup:



Oh, we know!

Fortunately, by the time he gets to Iowa he's had a couple of those 64 oz. mugs and he's already settled down.

I do say, I have never seen anyone drink coffee from a mug as big as Jim.

I'm sure there is a lesson in there for me somewhere but I'm not sure what it is. :msp_confused:


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 21, 2012)

*Coffee*

I am hoping to have one of those BIG 50 cup (or so) pots for the GTG so there is coffee ready for whenever someone gets the hankerin' for some. I know t
hat it can get quite serious when a guy needs a shot of it and there is none to be had!!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 21, 2012)

Not sure how I managed to get that line all messed in the previous post-----sometimes my computer skills are truly amazing. Amazing that is that I even get anything accomplished on one. Probably needing some more COFFEE!


----------



## Mo. Jim (Apr 21, 2012)

Ronaldo said:


> I am hoping to have one of those BIG 50 cup (or so) pots for the GTG so there is coffee ready for whenever someone gets the hankerin' for some. I know t
> hat it can get quite serious when a guy needs a shot of it and there is none to be had!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron



As long as there is a extra outlet for my 12 cupper,I tend to make mine a lot stronger than most people like it.


----------



## 8433jeff (Apr 21, 2012)

So where are we cooking breakfast?


----------



## wendell (Apr 21, 2012)

8433jeff said:


> So where are we cooking breakfast?



Are you a tenter or a non-tenter? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mweba (Apr 21, 2012)

8433jeff said:


> So where are we cooking breakfast?



Friday Morning?


----------



## 8433jeff (Apr 21, 2012)

wendell said:


> Are you a tenter or a non-tenter? :hmm3grin2orange:



i (we) have a reservation in Traer. Film at eleven.



mweba said:


> Friday Morning?



I really doubt I'll be there Friday AM. There was talk earlier of a breakfast near/in/at the campsite. If my bacon ain't good enough, I'll have donuts at Casey's.


----------



## wendell (Apr 21, 2012)

8433jeff said:


> i (we) have a reservation in Traer. Film at eleven.



Ah, the Golden Door.

Bring your own ice and they only take cash.


----------



## struggle (Apr 21, 2012)

Has there been a formal count of expected tenters:msp_confused:

I am going to try and be there Friday but not really sure how the others in my household are going to finish the week out yet.

Sad thing is I really have nothing new to bring. cept the Homie 2000 but I have not even run it:msp_mellow:


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 21, 2012)

*Worried*

Sad to hear the Grantsberg Boys wont be coming to this one----am a little worried about the cheese supply. Who is going to bring the CHEESE.I guess we can get the stuff around here too!


Ron


----------



## Eccentric (Apr 22, 2012)

struggle said:


> Has there been a formal count of expected tenters:msp_confused:
> 
> I am going to try and be there Friday but not really sure how the others in my household are going to finish the week out yet.
> 
> Sad thing is I really have nothing new to bring. *cept the Homie 2000* but I have not even run it:msp_mellow:



Oh is that all? Whatayamean you haven't run it yet. I get home from work at 1:00AM or so. If a Homelite 2000 is ever sitting in a box waiting for me at that time...........I'll probably be making noise and smoke in the shop within a 1/2 hour.............................


----------



## wendell (Apr 22, 2012)

struggle said:


> Sad thing is I really have nothing new to bring. cept the Homie 2000 but I have not even run it:msp_mellow:



Someone needs to put their big boy panties on. :msp_mad:

What better place to run a saw for the first time than at a GTG?

It sounds like so much fun I'm going to do it twice!


----------



## wendell (Apr 22, 2012)

Ronaldo said:


> Sad to hear the Grantsberg Boys wont be coming to this one----am a little worried about the cheese supply. Who is going to bring the CHEESE.I guess we can get the stuff around here too!
> 
> Ron



Since they all seem to be bailing, I think they should be required to send some.

Hear that Pele?!?

Get your wife on that pronto!!


----------



## wendell (Apr 22, 2012)

Time for a Roll Call. There's many who've hinted they're coming but it's time to fish or cut bait.

Mark, Mike, you going to make the trip? 

Plus, anybody gonna hang out Saturday night or is everybody heading home? If Mike's coming it's worth staying to hear him play the guitar!

1. wendell
2.


----------



## rms61moparman (Apr 22, 2012)

wendell said:


> Time for a Roll Call. There's many who've hinted they're coming but it's time to fish or cut bait.
> 
> Mark, Mike, you going to make the trip?
> 
> ...



1. wendell
2. rms61moparman
3. super3



Won't be able to get there for the Friday night festivities, but will probably be there early on Sat.


Mike


----------



## Bill G (Apr 22, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Get the girls! ...



???????????

You mean women, and where are they ???????????

If they were women there I might be able to convince my wife to attend. She hates having no folks to talk to.

Bill


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 22, 2012)

I'll be there!

Ron


----------



## Lurch2 (Apr 22, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> 1. wendell
> 2. rms61moparman
> 3. super3
> 4. Lurch2
> ...




I'm in.


----------



## Mo. Jim (Apr 22, 2012)

Lurch2 said:


> I'm in.



Me too


----------



## jra1100 (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm in, but will be coming on Sat. and not Fri night darn it. My cousin is coming again and will be in friday. I will make the stop in Greene to bring the bakery goods though. I'll also probably be leaving shortly after lunch, but I will be there. JR


----------



## mweba (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm a maybe. If I can get wendels saws running in time....ill make it


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 22, 2012)

wendell said:


> Since they all seem to be bailing, I think they should be required to send some.
> 
> Hear that Pele?!?
> 
> Get your wife on that pronto!!



I'll make sure Steve NW WI brings cheese and Leinies.....................AND DOLMAR goodies!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## rms61moparman (Apr 22, 2012)

WetGunPowder said:


> I'll make sure Steve NW WI brings cheese and Leinies.....................AND DOLMAR goodies!:msp_thumbsup:






Certainly SUX that you and J.D. aren't going to make it!!!:msp_mad:


Mike


----------



## wendell (Apr 22, 2012)

This is gonna be GREAT!!!


----------



## 8433jeff (Apr 22, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> 1. wendell
> 2. rms61moparman
> 3. super3
> 4. Lurch
> ...



Wish I could stay for the guitar, Mike, but gotta be home Sat night, though now its seems that will be later than I thought.


----------



## rms61moparman (Apr 22, 2012)

8433jeff said:


> Wish I could stay for the guitar, Mike, but gotta be home Sat night, though now its seems that will be later than I thought.





When you get back home throw the cat in the dryer and turn it on!
Basically the same result!!!


Mike


----------



## JREDRTS (Apr 22, 2012)

Hey all new guy here, count me in . Ill be bringin some stuff to swap!


----------



## mweba (Apr 22, 2012)

JREDRTS said:


> Hey all new guy here, count me in . Ill be bringin some stuff to swap!



Cool. I may be dragging a full trailer just for trade


----------



## TALLGUY (Apr 22, 2012)

Put me in for camping friday night.


----------



## struggle (Apr 22, 2012)

TALLGUY said:


> Put me in for camping friday night.



What time are you leaving? I don't think I will be out of here before 5pm on Firday:msp_mad: are late arrivals welcome:msp_confused:


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 23, 2012)

struggle said:


> What time are you leaving? I don't think I will be out of here before 5pm on Firday:msp_mad: are late arrivals welcome:msp_confused:



Yea, late arrivals are welcome.

Ron


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 23, 2012)

I'll be down Friday afternoon, suspected ETA of 5-6PM, plan to camp unless weather is miserable. If your weekend weatherguess looks like ours, it'll be cool, but that's bearable.

I've got a lot to do this week, saws to clean up and sharpen, a couple projects to try and finish, change the oil and clean out the trunk of the commuter car, and find my tent. Looks like a trip up to Boyd's shop is in order later in the week as well. resent:

Mike, I don't know that I'll hang out long enough for the concert, but we'll see. It's a pretty long haul home, and I've got a family deal Sunday, so a 2 night campout is not an option for me.


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 23, 2012)

I was tryin to plan here so id like to know who is gonna be around for breakfast on sat morning (tenters and motelers) and what you all friday nighters want to do for chow.. I don't care but we will have a campfire if anyone wants to cook anything on a stick!! Sorry to hear that the boys from the nort wont be coming down, you guys will be missed!!


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 23, 2012)

JREDRTS said:


> Hey all new guy here, count me in . Ill be bringin some stuff to swap!



Jonsered Roush Tree Service:hmm3grin2orange: That's creative Adam!!


----------



## struggle (Apr 23, 2012)

Eccentric said:


> Oh is that all? Whatayamean you haven't run it yet. I get home from work at 1:00AM or so. If a Homelite 2000 is ever sitting in a box waiting for me at that time...........I'll probably be making noise and smoke in the shop within a 1/2 hour.............................



Wife is not so understanding of this 1am stuff. That is time for AS site not running saws time



wendell said:


> Someone needs to put their big boy panties on. :msp_mad:
> 
> What better place to run a saw for the first time than at a GTG?
> 
> It sounds like so much fun I'm going to do it twice!



I will have it with me. Probably leaving the 125 behind though. Might bring the 9010 but it has yet to see any fuel.

Also I am in need of an airfilter for a PM700 if someone has a spare they can bring:msp_mellow:

I plan on being there late friday night so breakfast I should be there if I wake up.


----------



## 8433jeff (Apr 23, 2012)

That can/will be arranged. Maybe even with your 125.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes, I'm in for breakfast. Like I mentioned, I'll be grabbing some hashbrowns on the way down. You want loose or the patties? (Patties cook on the grill real well, just saying.)


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 23, 2012)

Steve, which ever u like I will have a 2 burner propane stove going and 2 electric skillets!! Hopefully I can talk someone else into helping me cook!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 23, 2012)

*set up*

Most logs are up and I think the wood is ready.

Ron

View attachment 235250
View attachment 235251
View attachment 235252


----------



## mweba (Apr 23, 2012)

That should do the trick. here ya go


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 23, 2012)

SOMEDAY I NEED TO FIGURE OUT HOW TO MAKE THOSE PICS SHOW UP IN THE POST!!

Ron


----------



## mweba (Apr 23, 2012)

Job security for me


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 23, 2012)

I thnk this gtg will test all of our chain sharpening skills!! In all thse logs I do believe there is one that is a maple, the rest are hard!!!


----------



## struggle (Apr 23, 2012)

WooHoo I just fueled the Homie 2000 and it is running. I sharpened the chain so it should be neat to see how it does. 

The chain leaves a little to be desired though. Anyone able to make a loop of chisel .404 that is coming?


----------



## wendell (Apr 23, 2012)

I will be there Friday night, not sure of the time and will be there for breakfast Saturday. I guess I'm back to bringing eggs. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## rheima (Apr 23, 2012)

*Gtg ii*

I plan on being there and maybe my son in law and a friend.


Ray


----------



## JREDRTS (Apr 23, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> Jonsered Roush Tree Service:hmm3grin2orange: That's creative Adam!!



I guess I knew you would figure it out sooner or later, lol. Also looking for a Partner 5000 plus or 325 poulan air filter cover if any one has one.


----------



## heimannm (Apr 23, 2012)

I will be there Saturday, probably won't make it down in time for breakfast. I am hoping that both my boys (Jeff and Josh) will be there as well. Jeff may have a couple of addditional 600 Series saws to try out.

I do hope to get home Thursday night so anyone heading North to South on Friday is welcome to stop by, vice versa on Saturday if you can't stay for the show Saturday night. 

I am thinking we need to get Mike going on the music at lunch time so everyone gets a chance to enjoy...we can always play with our saws.

Mark


----------



## wendell (Apr 23, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> Jonsered Roush Tree Service:hmm3grin2orange: That's creative Adam!!








and




:msp_confused:


----------



## benp (Apr 23, 2012)

mweba said:


> That should do the trick. here ya go








I see saws out there....A little pre-fishing the lake going on?


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 23, 2012)

JREDRTS said:


> I guess I knew you would figure it out sooner or later, lol. Also looking for a Partner 5000 plus or 325 poulan air filter cover if any one has one.



What one are you looking for? There not the same. I have a couple PP325 filter covers I think.


----------



## JREDRTS (Apr 23, 2012)

wendell said:


> and
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea well the family shop is a Jonsered dealer and and the last name is Roush, related down the line a little ways.


----------



## nstueve (Apr 23, 2012)

what time is breakfast? LOL... I jumped in reading the last 2 pages and plan on going up Sat morning from Des Moines!

PS: whoever said they need help cooking... I'm in! need me to bring anything???


----------



## nstueve (Apr 23, 2012)

struggle said:


> Wife is not so understanding of this 1am stuff. That is time for AS site not running saws time
> 
> I will have it with me. Probably leaving the 125 behind though. Might bring the 9010 but it has yet to see any fuel.
> 
> ...



A 9010... as in a Makita 9010... I have a lead on one that is going for a decent price that needs work. I love my 6401 so wondering how the 9010 stacks up...??? if you are talking about a 9010 dolmar/makita, do ya care if a stranger gives her a drive??? I need to decide on whether to purchase the one i found or not...


----------



## struggle (Apr 23, 2012)

nstueve said:


> A 9010... as in a Makita 9010... I have a lead on one that is going cheap if I do some repairs on it. I love my 6401 so wondering how the 9010 stacks up...??? if you are talking about a 9010 dolmar/makita care if a stranger gives her a drive??? I need to decide on wheather to purchase the one i found or not...



Not a problem. I will have it there. It has not even been gassed so it will be far from being able to run like one with several tanks through it. I have a 28" and new full chisel for it as well. I get first run though:hmm3grin2orange:

It is dressed in Dolmar


----------



## nstueve (Apr 24, 2012)

struggle said:


> Not a problem. I will have it there. It has not even been gassed so it will be far from being able to run like one with several tanks through it. I have a 28" and new full chisel for it as well. I get first run though:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> It is dressed in Dolmar



Sweet... The lady I'm looking at needs some serious attention and is dressed in pretty makita blue. Can't wait to see her go. I might tote along my 6401 if I get my 84cc BB kit on...


----------



## Bill G (Apr 24, 2012)

struggle said:


> ................ Anyone able to make a loop of chisel .404 that is coming?



A link count would help.??????


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 24, 2012)

I will have breaker and spinner if anyone brings the chain!!


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 24, 2012)

Ronaldo said:


> Most logs are up and I think the wood is ready.
> 
> Ron
> 
> ...





mweba said:


> That should do the trick. here ya go



Looks like a serious clean-up job will follow the GTG.......


----------



## struggle (Apr 24, 2012)

Bill G said:


> A link count would help.??????



I will get one later today, chain is on saw right now

82 drive links, nickle doesn't fit but a quater does for gauge, chain that is on it now is oergon and is stamped 59 on drive links, does this mean .063"?


----------



## struggle (Apr 24, 2012)

bump back up the line:msp_biggrin:

Anyone coming to the GTG that has any need for a Wisconsin VH4D engine with a burnt exhaust valve please PM me for further details. This is not to give away but for a reasonble offer or trade I am willing to get rid of it.


----------



## Bill G (Apr 25, 2012)

struggle said:


> I will get one later today, chain is on saw right now
> 
> 82 drive links, nickle doesn't fit but a quater does for gauge, chain that is on it now is oergon and is stamped 59 on drive links, does this mean .063"?



So you need a .404, 063, 68Dl chain.

If you send me your address I can have it to you Thursday.

Bill


----------



## struggle (Apr 25, 2012)

Bill G said:


> So you need a .404, 063, 68Dl chain.
> 
> If you send me your address I can have it to you Thursday.
> 
> Bill



PM sent it is 82 DL for a 28" homilite bar.


----------



## mweba (Apr 25, 2012)

Swap trailer?


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 25, 2012)

mweba said:


> Swap trailer?



Mitch, I don't know if you saw this post, so I'll shamelessly repost it here as a reminder to everyone that's coming:



Steve NW WI said:


> I think (didn't check back on the thread) there's a swap meet table going on? I'm gonna be a little limited on space coming down, so I'm gonna list what I have that might interest some of ya. If anyone has interest in one of them, let me know, and I'll drag it along, otherwise they'll stay in the shed.
> 
> McCullochs:
> 
> ...


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Apr 25, 2012)

SteveNw, I got a 3XL Carharrt jacket to send down for the swap trailer. It says wendell on the inside but I'm sure somebody could use it anyways!

Just ignore the smell of Carmel rolls & Scotch.


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 25, 2012)

mweba said:


> Swap trailer?



I think a 24 foot swap trailer is in order!!


----------



## mweba (Apr 25, 2012)

Think I'm bringing the Isuzu....not sure yet:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 25, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> SteveNw, I got a 3XL Carharrt jacket to send down for the swap trailer. It says wendell on the inside but I'm sure somebody could use it anyways!
> 
> Just ignore the smell of Carmel rolls & Scotch.



Jon, if ya get it down to JD's shop, I'll pick it up Friday morning before I head out.

What ya lookin to get out of it? 166 maybe? oke:


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 25, 2012)

*Swap trailer*

I have a friend that is selling the following saws who is not a member but will be at the Iowa Spring GTG II!!
All of these saws run and can be picked up there.

Poulan Pro 365
Skil 1612
Alpina 31015
Dayton blade saw?
Lombard Comango (Factory high performance air cleaner)
Jonsereds SP52
Jonsereds SP49
McCulloch PM 610
Montgomery Wards TMC24056B (same as a mighty mite)
Homelite XL-12
McCulloch 250
Allis Chalmers 295
Sears (no model looks like an allis chalmers 295)
Strunk 
Craftsman 351.23001 (with scratcher chain)
Craftsman 1638 with case 
Homelite super 2 (3 each)
Redmax G300TS
WIZ (made by Root)
Partner S50
Bobcat

Listed below as NON RUNNING

Wright recip saws (3 each)
Remington PRO 88
Mor Wood 
Lancaster 558


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 25, 2012)

Jon, meant to say Boyds shop in my last post. Can't seem to get the edit button to work on my phone.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 25, 2012)

Steve-I'll have goodies for you on Friday AM at the shop!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Apr 25, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> Jon, meant to say Boyds shop in my last post. Can't seem to get the edit button to work on my phone.



That's ok, the way I hear it's actually Chris's shop anyway!:msp_w00t:


----------



## mweba (Apr 25, 2012)

This highly tuned Mac example will be on the trailer as well.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Apr 25, 2012)

mweba said:


> This highly tuned Mac example will be on the trailer as well.



How many videos did you make of that one???


----------



## mweba (Apr 25, 2012)

Non. It refused to start every time I hit record


----------



## wendell (Apr 25, 2012)

I need to finish up my plans for the weekend and there was some talk of people hanging out Saturday night but lately, most who have posted said they are heading out Saturday afternoon.

Is anybody staying Saturday night or should I head home and make my wife happy?


----------



## mweba (Apr 25, 2012)

wendell said:


> I need to finish up my plans for the weekend and there was some talk of people hanging out Saturday night but lately, most who have posted said they are heading out Saturday afternoon.
> 
> Is anybody staying Saturday night or should I head home and make my wife happy?



My wife is taking requests for lunch Friday. Not sure when I'm leaving but if you decide to stay it would just mean more time to get saws running and harass the locals


----------



## wendell (Apr 25, 2012)

mweba said:


> My wife is taking requests for lunch Friday.



Bacon



J/K, I don't care. Just a sandwich or some hot dogs would be fine.


----------



## mweba (Apr 25, 2012)

Blt's it is! Good choice.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 25, 2012)

Well I just wanted to say something but I think I just let Sam and Dave say it for me. 

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/P9iiO-EVb-A" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## wendell (Apr 25, 2012)

Modifiedmark said:


> Well I just wanted to say something but I think I just let Sam and Dave say it for me.
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/P9iiO-EVb-A" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



:msp_thumbsup::wave::wave::msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 25, 2012)

Yeah, I'm coming but not quite like I had originally planned. 

I'll be there Sat morning early, but will have to leave later in the afternoon. Better then nothing! 

I'll be traveling lite as well, putting a few saws in the trunk of the car. :msp_biggrin:

Dont worry Wendell, I'll bring the 5200 for you to run.


----------



## heimannm (Apr 25, 2012)

Wendell - Staying late on Saturday should make her happy, I think that is what she really meant anyway...

Mark

P.S. Mrs. Heimann says to remind her to rub our loins tomorrow night, I'll smoke them on Friday and we can enjoy them together on Saturday. I'm still out, what does the weather look like?

Mark


----------



## mweba (Apr 25, 2012)

47-55 with a chance of rain. Frankly I could give a rip


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 26, 2012)

heimannm said:


> Wendell - Staying late on Saturday should make her happy, I think that is what she really meant anyway...
> 
> Mark
> 
> ...



Mark, I'm glad you and Mrs. H still rub loins when ya can, but do we really need to know about it? :censored: If there's smoke, you might want to look into some aftermarket products that will help with that!

On a serious note, if you'll be around Friday on my way down, I'd love to see Marks McMuseum. I understand it may not be pristine, and I promise not to take pictures if you can't serve a 12 course meal on the floor like most of what I've seen. I understand the travel thing. I will have the S55 along. Me and Grizz should be crossing I-80 mid afternoon.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 26, 2012)

mweba said:


> 47-55 with a chance of rain. Frankly I could give a rip



Rip, crosscut, or noodle, I don't care. I've been rained on before, and suspect it will happen again. Just need to have a BIG fire to dry out next to!

I'm gonna get the commuter car mostly packed in the morning. Gotta drive the truck to work tomorrow to pick up some stuff, so I can get the car ready for the ride. Need to check in with Grizz and see what time he's gonna be ready to roll.


----------



## heimannm (Apr 26, 2012)

I do expect to be around all day on Friday so please feel free to stop by.

I expect the shop will make any hoarder feel right at home...

Mark


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 26, 2012)

mweba said:


> My wife is taking requests for lunch Friday.



Did I miss a pre GTG party invite!!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 26, 2012)

Well me a Sarah are thinking we are going to try and make it down. Is there somewhere to stay sat night? Hotel, motel, hay bale, corn field? I'm not picky, (not sure about Sarah though).


----------



## jra1100 (Apr 26, 2012)

I'll be down sometime Sat. Morning, with the cinnamon and pecan rolls. I'm going to have to leave shortly after lunch though. I'm looking forward to seeing all those that I know and meeting some new friends as well. I will be bringing the van instead of the big crew cab Ford, which developed a gas tank leak and won't be back from the doctor by Saturday. That means only a few saws, of course next to Mark and some others I could bring all of mine and it would be just a few saws. JR


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 26, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Well me a Sarah are thinking we are going to try and make it down. Is there somewhere to stay sat night? Hotel, motel, hay bale, corn field? I'm not picky, (not sure about Sarah though).



There is a motel in Tama abour 15 min west or there is something door in Traer that wendell fequents when he comes down!! Plenty of room to throw a tent so its up to you!


----------



## wendell (Apr 26, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> Me and Grizz should be crossing I-80 mid afternoon.



I think you better reevaluate your route. :msp_scared:


Anybody have any of those pop-up awnings they can bring in case the showers become brief periods of more substantial rain?

You know, being as sweet as I am, I gotta be careful.


----------



## wendell (Apr 26, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> There is a motel in Tama abour 15 min west or there is something door in Traer that wendell fequents when he comes down!! Plenty of room to throw a tent so its up to you!



The Golden Door in Traer. Jeff is staying there and I most likely will too (but don't tell him that). Nice owner but they only take cash and you need to bring your own ice.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 26, 2012)

Whoops - was thinking of Hwy 20, bunch of beers after work last night probably didn't help.


----------



## wendell (Apr 26, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> Did I miss a pre GTG party invite!!:msp_biggrin:



Just a last gasp attempt to get a few more saws running. :msp_scared:


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 26, 2012)

wendell said:


> Just a last gasp attempt to get a few more saws running. :msp_scared:



I hear ya with building tables and the pto clutch goin out of the ole 300 tractor I havent even attempted to get anything running!!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 26, 2012)

Is there a place to get some good non corn-fed gas locally? Don't really want to haul a full gas can down if I don't need to. I ran all the saws empty working on the box elder in the back yard this morning.

Commuter car is all cleaned up, packing has begun, and I'm off to my last 8 hours of work for the week!


----------



## mweba (Apr 26, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> Is there a place to get some good non corn-fed gas locally? Don't really want to haul a full gas can down if I don't need to. I ran all the saws empty working on the box elder in the back yard this morning.
> 
> Commuter car is all cleaned up, packing has begun, and I'm off to my last 8 hours of work for the week!



Caseys has 87 non alky and BP has 93 NON


----------



## Bill G (Apr 26, 2012)

I ran across an add on Cedar Rapids CL so there is an outside chance I might be headed in that direction Saturday. That is if the guy answers the phone and does not think his stuff is plated in gold.

Bill


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 26, 2012)

mweba said:


> Caseys has 87 non alky and BP has 93 NON



I run that 93 from BP in Belle Plaine and they happen top be a Stihl dealer and are sponsoring some door prizes too. 
Bill is his name and he is planning on attending saturday as well!!


----------



## wendell (Apr 26, 2012)

I've got 3 dozen eggs for Saturday.


----------



## xrayman (Apr 26, 2012)

well doesn't look like I'm going to be able to make it, have maditory fire training in the am and a youth rodeo in the afternoon


----------



## struggle (Apr 26, 2012)

Should be there on Friday but this weather has me rethinking the tent idea. Maybe I can cuddle up at Wendels roach motel. Do they even have a light to leave on:msp_scared:


----------



## Farm Boy (Apr 26, 2012)

Hey there Homelite 410, where do you want us to park upon arrival? I remember some of the road ditches bein' kinda steep around there! :msp_scared: Wasn't sure how you had the Ponderosa set up for this. I'm planning to be there mid morning


----------



## wendell (Apr 26, 2012)

struggle said:


> Should be there on Friday but this weather has me rethinking the tent idea. Maybe I can cuddle up at Wendels roach motel. Do they even have a light to leave on:msp_scared:



I'm not staying there anymore. :msp_scared:



But Jeff is. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 26, 2012)

if the weather isnt good for tents ,the shop is clean and dry and will fire up corn furnace if needed.otherwise i think were good to go. few things to finish up friday.i will be here all day tomorrow,so whenever any one wants to show up is fine. see ya all on saturday!


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 26, 2012)

Farm Boy said:


> Hey there Homelite 410, where do you want us to park upon arrival? I remember some of the road ditches bein' kinda steep around there! :msp_scared: Wasn't sure how you had the Ponderosa set up for this. I'm planning to be there mid morning



just come in the driveway and head east ,you will see the spread.


----------



## wendell (Apr 26, 2012)

Heading out in the morning. See ya all soon.


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 26, 2012)

We are planning to have a sign of some type(maybe Iowa GTG)or something similar at the intersection of the county road(E66) and the gravel road(V ave). Turn north on the gravel and we will be the first place on the right hand side of the road. Happy Travels. 


Ron


----------



## rheima (Apr 27, 2012)

*Iowa GTG II*

I have a 10x10 awning I'll pack along in hopes to discurage H2O.

Ray


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 27, 2012)

Ok, I found out how many saws and stuff will fit in the trunk of a Ford Taurus. 

You guys made it easy on me to decide what saws to bring with your request's. Bringing a Parter P-100, Poulan 71-A with a straight and a bow bar, Poulan 5200, Poulan 4900, Poulan 3000 and Poulan Pro 655. 

Wendell, Mike says he's bringing a S25 so I'm leaving mine at home. 

I'll check in from the motel tonight as I stole my wifes laptop. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## rms61moparman (Apr 27, 2012)

I'll be leaving in just a few minutes for the first leg of the journey!


Mike


----------



## rburg (Apr 27, 2012)

Be sure and take lots of pictures and videos for those of us who will have to attend via the computer.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 27, 2012)

Leinies, Burnett Dairy Cheese, Dolmar Goodies and ELVIS have left the building!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Apr 27, 2012)

WetGunPowder said:


> Leinies, Burnett Dairy Cheese, Dolmar Goodies and ELVIS have left the building!:msp_thumbsup:



Was Elvis wearing a carharrt jacket as well???


----------



## Eccentric (Apr 27, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Was Elvis wearing a carharrt jacket as well???



I think he wears sweatpants, drinks scotch, and owns an SD166. Have fun boys!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Apr 27, 2012)

Eccentric said:


> I think he wears sweatpants, drinks scotch, and owns an SD166. Have fun boys!



SD?? Scotch-Dolmar???


----------



## struggle (Apr 27, 2012)

Last minute but thought I would throw this out. This saw will be up for purchase and is brand new $850ish 28" bar. So if you have a few minutes to run to the bank (cash is king) unless you have a like very nice 101B to trade, before coming to the GTG to pick it up. If it doesn't sell I am putting it to the wood:hmm3grin2orange: and after that I think it will stay


----------



## Bill G (Apr 27, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> I'll be leaving in just a few minutes for the first leg of the journey!
> 
> 
> Mike




Wow you have a long drive ahead of you 1130 miles roundtrip:eek2::eek2: Enjoy your not so scenic drive through Illinois. There is a new Bass Pro in Peoria right on I-74 so you may want to stop and check that out.

Bill


----------



## super3 (Apr 27, 2012)

He's not traveling I 74 Bill. On his way to my place and we will be heading out around midnight.


----------



## Bill G (Apr 27, 2012)

super3 said:


> He's not traveling I 74 Bill. On his way to my place and we will be heading out around midnight.



So are you coming across on 80 then?

Bill


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 27, 2012)

Yes they will have to be coming across 80. I just came that way and it was a breeze. A little over 300 miles in 5 hrs.


----------



## Farm Boy (Apr 27, 2012)

Dammit, I've been looking forward to this for months, now I'm sick. I woke up this morning with plugged sinus, a cough that hurts like hell...WTF, why this weekend? Out of respect for all of you, I'm going to stay away so I don't become the Iowa GTG Sicko and infect all of you. Vicks and vaporizer here I come. I'm really going to be bummed tomorrow (my saw is even upset)...I'll pray for a break in the sky for you guys. Have fun, be safe.


----------



## mweba (Apr 27, 2012)

Spent all of eight hours with Wendell in the shop today. Some seals in the 285cd and near complete tear down of the 5-49 Mac two man( that was a learning experience) to get both running. Well the two man pops on prime any way Lots of food and BS....twas a good day.

Proof steve works on his saws.


----------



## rheima (Apr 27, 2012)

*Ia GTG II*

Mark H--- I know it is late but if you happen to throw a fuel pickup hose for a 1-63 in the Ranger I would probably pay full retail.


Ray


----------



## mweba (Apr 27, 2012)

rheima said:


> Mark H--- I know it is late but if you happen to throw a fuel pickup hose for a 1-63 in the Ranger I would probably pay full retail.
> 
> 
> Ray



"probably" I love it LOLOL!


----------



## wendell (Apr 27, 2012)

Would everyone please rep mweba for his tremendous help today. I need to get him one of those pads to stand on for his shop. All day on concrete and my feet and knees are letting me know they are not happy.

Amazing lightning show and a bit of a gully washer at the Traer Hilton at the moment. Hopefully it will pass through tonight.

If anybody has a spare carb diaphragm for a 5-49, I sure would appreciate it!


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 27, 2012)

I finally got the nerve to check the weather and it looks like the rain should be moving out by 8-9AM tomorrow. I'll probably come by about then.


----------



## srcarr52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Just a little teaser for you all...
One of these 394's is freshly updated to the "Raised Port" technology.





And this is a teaser for Wendell... back by popular demand! White bean chicken chili.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 28, 2012)

Safety meeting and scratcher chain sharpening course are well underway. See you travellers in the AM


----------



## Bill G (Apr 28, 2012)

Modifiedmark said:


> I finally got the nerve to check the weather and it looks like the rain should be moving out by 8-9AM tomorrow. I'll probably come by about then.




*Honk when you go b*y.:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:

All you guys from Indiana, Ohio and Kentucky will pass by here, Literally you will go within miles of my house. Some will be within 2000ft I am right at the bank of the Mississippi river staring at IOWA waiting on the law to come get me whoch they have lately. 

Mark,

Yall make fun of Illinois law but Iowa is even more fuc ed up, I pray to the good lord the Iowa law does not stop you


----------



## nstueve (Apr 28, 2012)

*got up early...*

Be on my way to my first GTG soon! Excited to see all of you that I have been chatting with for so long!

Nathan


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 28, 2012)

Bill G said:


> *Honk when you go b*y.:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:
> 
> All you guys from Indiana, Ohio and Kentucky will pass by here, Literally you will go within miles of my house. Some will be within 2000ft I am right at the bank of the Mississippi river staring at IOWA waiting on the law to come get me whoch they have lately.
> 
> ...



I'll be ok Bill. I stole a set of Iowa plates off a car in the motel parking lot.  I can blend in now. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## heimannm (Apr 28, 2012)

Looks like I may be the first one home with photo's. 

First off, a great big thanks to Ron & Mark Hosky and Mike Monley for putting this together. If you have never been to a GTG to can't really appreicate all the time and effort that goes in to getting ready, and for the clean up afterwards. Sorry guys for bailing at the end, hope you can get all those cookies and sawdust cleaned up! Our sponsors provided a big lot of great door prizes and everyone that signed in got something to take home as a reminder. I want to give a special thanks to Boyd since I got a gallon of Dolmar bar oil AND a Dolmar T shirt.

Struggle and Tall Guy (Shane and Greg) stopped by Friday night to tempt me sorely with a NOS Dolmar 9010. Somehow I resisted. The Saw, and The Guys in the shop.












Some of the stuff to give away...






The girls from Minnesota...






Let's eat!






Mark


----------



## heimannm (Apr 28, 2012)

We did get to the wood, lots and lots of guys with saws here today. I won't try to ID everyone, but will point out a few that made the extra effort to join us today.

First up, Mike and Mike, (Super 3 and Moparman) thanks for putting in all the hours driving from Kentucky to play saws with us in Iowa. Oh yeah, they brought some great saws as well, even if the yellow and black aren't exactly the right shades. Struggle in the back trying to look like Wendell.











Modified Mark came over from NE Indiana, no trouble with the IA or IL law, go figure.






There were saws of every color in attendance today.











Mark


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 28, 2012)

I really wish that me and Sarah could have made it but just didnt have the finances for it this time. Just went to the Missouri gtg 2 weekends ago and driving to Moab, Utah next friday. How did the weather fair for you guys? Hope you all had a good time, looking forward to seeing some more pictures.


----------



## heimannm (Apr 28, 2012)

I ran a several saws today including a few of my own, but I must say this one really impressed me. I will add that when you decide to start it, you'd better be committed.






I also got to perform the honor of giving this one it's first taste of wood ever. Struggle gave it a go as well, makes sense as it is his saw.











Just a sample before lunch.











Mark


----------



## heimannm (Apr 28, 2012)

It might seem to you like we just finished breakfast, but it was already after 1:00 PM and some of us were getting hungry. After lunch there were door prizes to give away, Mike did a nice job of handling his new responsibilities.
















WARNING - Suspenders are no guarantee...






(maybe I just pick on Wendell since he has better saw than I do?)

Mark


----------



## rburg (Apr 28, 2012)

That last picture looks like one that was made at the KY gtg.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 28, 2012)

rburg said:


> That last picture looks like one that was made at the KY gtg.



A KY gtg? That just sounds wrong.


----------



## heimannm (Apr 28, 2012)

More...

Mitch resolving the two man / one man riddle






Modified Mark putting the 895 to the test






Steve touching up a chain






Shawn demonstrating his milling rig






A Mac to be sacrificed in the interest of advancing chainsaw technological research. I'm not sure they every managed to get it started to test the "how long on straight gas" question but I did see a few attempts at the "how far can it fly" contest.






Mark


----------



## heimannm (Apr 28, 2012)

Last set, I promise. First up, a great Father/Daughter moment.






Mike and the hand stumper.






Mitch using his new roller guide, really it is hidden there.






Tall Guy, BP-1






Mike (Super3) and a fantastic 076. I was really impressed watching that saw pull through the wood.






That's all from me, let's see some of the others now!

Mark


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 28, 2012)

285 miles and 5:15 from downtown Chelsea, I am back safely. Straight through, and one stop to unload Grizz and his saws before the Husky smell infected the trunk too bad :tongue:

Thanks a ton to our hosts and those that helped get it going, Mother Nature for not soaking us today, Mitch (mweba) and Mark (Heimannm) for giving us the gold key tour of their shops on the way down, all the great guys that let me play with their toys, and to everyone for the door prizes.

I have some "stuff" for Boyd, JD, and Jon in the car. I'll drop it off at the shop on Monday if I don't eat em first 

Be back tomorrow afternoon with a full review and a bunch of pics.


----------



## rheima (Apr 28, 2012)

*Iowa GTG II*

Many thanks to Mark and Ron and all else who got this GTG together! My son-in-law and I had a great time meeting all of the folks there and seeing all the interesting saws. Hope everyone makes it home safely.

Ray(rheima) and Ryan


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Apr 29, 2012)

It's been a long day, but I had plenty of fun. Thanks to Steve NW WI for the ride, to all the hosts, those who donated the door prizes, and everyone who came out. (and for the good weather-it did snow a little here at home early sat. morning) It was also nice to meet some more of the long distance members of this site and to put more faces to names. Hopefully I can make it to some of the gtg's farther away one of these days. I do have some pictures but I'll post them later.


----------



## struggle (Apr 29, 2012)

Huge thanks to all that put this on again. 

We probably were on of the first to leave, but I had to go before Mitch found out where I hid the 039 top end:hmm3grin2orange:

Super big thanks to the sponsers for all the goodies. It is a great added bonus and will support them when ever possible


As always anyone that has though about getting to one of these events but have not showed up are really missing out on a great time. Third one I have attended. Some guys covered a great deal of distance to get to this one and brought some great saws.

I now have 372 evny

Thanks to the Heimannm hotel for putting Tallguy and I up for the night as the sky turned on us while there. And for the horse trading and fun at his McMuseum.

If anyone would have seen Mark's face when I brought the 9010 in. He might not smile much in his pictures but he was then:hmm3grin2orange:

Thanks as well to the host of this event and his family for putting this on. Always a good time and this one was by the hardest wood I have cut on so it was great being humbled by that. Kind of makes a ported saw seem mandatory:msp_sneaky:

Kind of feel bad if any of the children were traumtized by Wendell:eek2:

Also on a side note we stopped in Webster city gas station and the girl behind the register says to Tallguy you almost hit your head coming through the door:bang:


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 29, 2012)

Just got in a few minutes ago. 335 miles in 5.5 hrs! Made it though IL ok. 

Had a great time, what a great bunch of guys. I'll look tomorrow to see whats on my camera to share.


----------



## jra1100 (Apr 29, 2012)

Where to start?? First thanks to Ron and Mark Hosky and Mike Monley for the great place and the wonderful time. I got to put faces to a lot of names and to see friends from previous GTG's. There were tons of prizes and everyone got something, so special thanks for the sponsors who were VERY generous. Fine cuisine was served for breckie and lunch, although I missed the white chicken chile, drat. So many great people in one place running saws. I'll see if I knew enough about that stupid phone camera to post some pictures. GREAT TIME. JR


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 29, 2012)

Looks like a good time was had by all who attended! Sure wish that the work schedule would haave allowed me to make it! Looking forward to more pics and video.


----------



## mweba (Apr 29, 2012)

I'll throw up some pics




Ia gtg by mweba1, on Flickr




Ia gtg by mweba1, on Flickr




Ia gtg by mweba1, on Flickr




Ia gtg by mweba1, on Flickr




Ia gtg by mweba1, on Flickr


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Apr 29, 2012)

Is that Lurch in pic #2?


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 29, 2012)

Yes, that would be Lurch 2.

Ron


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 29, 2012)

Here is a few that I took. Didnt get near enough. I told my daughter she has to come with me to be the picture taker as its too much to remember when your having so much to do running saws, talking to people etc.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 29, 2012)

few more


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 29, 2012)

About all I got left. ...


----------



## mweba (Apr 29, 2012)

Here is the set on Flickr. Iowa Spring GTG 2012 - a set on Flickr

I will post some of them here.

Super3 (MIke)



Super3 Mike by mweba1, on Flickr

ModifiedM and others.




DSC_0636 by mweba1, on Flickr

Moparman (MIke)




DSC_0646 by mweba1, on Flickr


----------



## mweba (Apr 29, 2012)

Shaun getting an education:biggrin:




Scarr Shaun by mweba1, on Flickr

Struggle with his 9010




DSC_0660 by mweba1, on Flickr

One of the most impressive 77cc saws I ran there.



Modified Mark 4900 by mweba1, on Flickr


NSTEUVE




NStueve Nathan by mweba1, on Flickr

Group photo late in the day. Hardly half of the attendees.




Group by mweba1, on Flickr

The damage done




Ia gtg. Finale by mweba1, on Flickr


----------



## wendell (Apr 29, 2012)

The quietest moment of the day.

[video=youtube;T61TCY_cSQE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T61TCY_cSQE&list=UU5PJwMYsDcIMnNUTktJ4D7Q&index=2&feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## wendell (Apr 29, 2012)

Which then got even quieter. Not sure why everyone stopped cutting right before I remembered to turn the camera on.

[video=youtube;UAAjFja_rfo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAAjFja_rfo&list=UU5PJwMYsDcIMnNUTktJ4D7Q&index=1&feature=plcp[/video]

I've got one more if I can ever get it to finally finish loading from my phone.


----------



## mweba (Apr 29, 2012)

Three part vid

[video=youtube_share;wW5Vy1oQ7us]http://youtu.be/wW5Vy1oQ7us[/video]


----------



## wendell (Apr 29, 2012)

3rd one finally loaded.

[video=youtube;grsTGc3iHUw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grsTGc3iHUw&list=UU5PJwMYsDcIMnNUTktJ4D7Q&index=1&feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## heimannm (Apr 29, 2012)

As I was unloading the truck this afternoon I was reminded even further of the generosity of our host Ron Hosky. Thanks again. I will make sure and put up some photo's one day when it makes it in to a permanent display.






I don't think anyone mentioned that there were 4 generations of the Hosky family in attendance yesterday, way to go Hosky family!

Mark


----------



## wendell (Apr 29, 2012)

They are wonderful hosts!!! 

Thanks so much for hosting another great GTG!!


----------



## super3 (Apr 29, 2012)

Many thanks to the Hosky family. 

Great to meet all those from IA and some of the nort bunch. Old friends are always a pleasure to see again.

Mike and I rolled into my place around 2 am. Finally got some well needed sleep. He stayed most of the day and is on his way back to Kentucky now.

Thanks for a great day!


----------



## wendell (Apr 29, 2012)

One good thing about the IA GTG is that if you aren't sure of somebody's name, just call them Mike or Mark and you have a 50% chance of being right.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 29, 2012)

I would also like to publicly thank Mike and the Hosky family for a great GTG. I for one apprecitated it and enjoyed myself. 

I was nice seeing some friends again and meeting new members for the first time. It was a blast seeing all the saws there and getting to run some I had never run before. 

Running Shauns hot rod 394 was a blast and Marks big McCulloch was a treat to run as well. 

I was glad all my old junks that I brought decided to behave, start and run like they were supposed to, :msp_rolleyes:

The 71-A can be cantankerous but it at least waited for me to pull the starter rope out of its handle till I got home and started it today.


----------



## 8433jeff (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks to the Hoskey family and Homelite 410 for hosting this event, again very well done, plenty of wood and eats and fun. Iowa doesn't seem like such a bad place when you guys are around.

A big thank you to the sponsors, I was lucky enough to win an 028 top end. That means I get another saw for the stable.

And a thank you to the weatherman above, as the rain and big wind forecasted must have came early, as weatherpeople are never totally wrong.

The three of us made good time in our trip home, and the youngest says shes up for another one. Now I need some wood to cut so she can get some repetitions, and maybe a saw of her own.

The shed doubled in size, and lunch was still a tight fit. Now that's an observation, not a complaint. We hope we don't outgrow the accommodations in year three, but it would be cool if that was the case.

And a thank you to the long trippers, its nice to meet you all again or for the first time. Hope to see you again soon.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 29, 2012)

wendell said:


> The quietest moment of the day.
> 
> [video=youtube;T61TCY_cSQE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T61TCY_cSQE&list=UU5PJwMYsDcIMnNUTktJ4D7Q&index=2&feature=plcp[/video]



A likely reason it was quiet - Wendell was taking video and not running any of his ear shattering collection. I hate to admit it, but after listening to all those saws running all day, the peace and quiet of the car on the way home was kinda nice.

I'm working on pics, but my computer is slower than a Wright blade saw today for some reason. Bear with me, I'll have some up yet tonight.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 29, 2012)

wendell said:


> One good thing about the IA GTG is that if you aren't sure of somebody's name, just call them Mike or Mark and you have a 50% chance of being right.



Add the name Steve and your up around 90%.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 29, 2012)

Wendell, I just want to know if you bought the 5200 yet?


----------



## wendell (Apr 29, 2012)

Modifiedmark said:


> Wendell, I just want to know if you bought the 5200 yet?



Not yet. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 29, 2012)

Here's a link to my album from the day: https://picasaweb.google.com/117601703723333850072/IAGTG42812

I'll put up a couple I like or haven't seen yet.

371 cutoff saw with a twist - a stump grinder head:

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/_GPCP1Lhjn6sLCyYRJkSutMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-8Lde9xcmso4/T53ebnU4JgI/AAAAAAAAB1g/W2QzPPyrlHI/s800/P1010815%2520%2528Medium%2529.JPG" height="600" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/SteveInNWWI/IAGTG42812?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">IA GTG 4-28-12</a></td></tr></table>

Old monster Craftsman with scratcher chain vs Wright blade saw. That Craftsman was fun to run - ONCE. You've never felt vibration till you've run that thing!

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/HkWC_FfuVV4D6VHlLTKyJ9MTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-aYaGp4kKOlc/T53ec8TSoyI/AAAAAAAAB2A/wuSfx5DEXes/s144/P1010820%2520%2528Medium%2529.JPG" height="600" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/SteveInNWWI/IAGTG42812?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">IA GTG 4-28-12</a></td></tr></table>

Wendell trying out one of 2 PP655s that were there in some big wood. 

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/jxJjC8VVhYxFQQPSVX8GRtMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-iyuxtNjFzRA/T53edS-y9GI/AAAAAAAAB2Y/Y0dzGg9SL7c/s800/P1010823%2520%2528Medium%2529.JPG" height="600" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/SteveInNWWI/IAGTG42812?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">IA GTG 4-28-12</a></td></tr></table>

Mark's BP1 was a hit with many people:

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/gjHtUCyP1y2chCWrpVYAutMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-k4t8T38e6DU/T53edtB_zGI/AAAAAAAAB2g/iYlUqQvlbis/s800/P1010824%2520%2528Medium%2529.JPG" height="600" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/SteveInNWWI/IAGTG42812?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">IA GTG 4-28-12</a></td></tr></table>

ModifiedMark's 71A with bow bar. Thanks Mark, that was a hoot to run. I gotta find me a bow saw now.

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/dsK3LNG4lhClkkyqm8mjDdMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-xom7_gmYTmw/T53efAi7bbI/AAAAAAAAB3M/3NBWsZBwLOQ/s800/P1010830%2520%2528Medium%2529.JPG" height="600" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/SteveInNWWI/IAGTG42812?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">IA GTG 4-28-12</a></td></tr></table>

Mitch with his 562 that is so strong, it apparently produces it's own gravity.

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/m763zuWejF5ApKu7GSuCtNMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-yblrx7jMZ2k/T53eg627B1I/AAAAAAAAB4A/3ws18x9GX_A/s800/P1010836%2520%2528Medium%2529.JPG" height="600" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/SteveInNWWI/IAGTG42812?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">IA GTG 4-28-12</a></td></tr></table>

The next generation of CAD sufferers getting at it:

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/ANXsPAsQTyNjblNaM7kYM9MTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-Qbfr2sDiNjE/T53ehBF6r9I/AAAAAAAAB4E/jnI4GSWnK_0/s800/P1010837%2520%2528Medium%2529.JPG" height="600" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/SteveInNWWI/IAGTG42812?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">IA GTG 4-28-12</a></td></tr></table>

Back with a few more in a minute.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 29, 2012)

Some old iron racing, these guys were at it all day:

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/yBe7inS_kEWgYnTtTy_KotMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-aI_0eSGsVrs/T53ehYek_vI/AAAAAAAAB4Q/gE0gvyeVuO0/s800/P1010838%2520%2528Medium%2529.JPG" height="600" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/SteveInNWWI/IAGTG42812?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">IA GTG 4-28-12</a></td></tr></table>

Little Skilsaw (I think?) vs MS200T - that little saw was fun to play with too! (200 lost that race - but needed sharpening)

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/HBG6Q0FWcWGPwVARafiAk9MTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-MoKA8Kw1RpU/T53eiHcHUcI/AAAAAAAAB4o/jt4ZmIwAwuE/s800/P1010841%2520%2528Medium%2529.JPG" height="600" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/SteveInNWWI/IAGTG42812?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">IA GTG 4-28-12</a></td></tr></table>

Mark with his 71A:

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/f9ZetBGmk4KtpvzlD0g9TtMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-RoS5_gEs_Ek/T53ekYwgaMI/AAAAAAAAB5o/TYqNCbJkf84/s800/P1010849%2520%2528Medium%2529.JPG" height="600" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/SteveInNWWI/IAGTG42812?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">IA GTG 4-28-12</a></td></tr></table>

Mod Mark running Mark H's 895:

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/BwJWJuaerkqUwHgZbAqm89MTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-vREyChTir0s/T53elHqQExI/AAAAAAAAB6A/1iKc_7PHbqg/s800/P1010853%2520%2528Medium%2529.JPG" height="600" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/SteveInNWWI/IAGTG42812?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">IA GTG 4-28-12</a></td></tr></table>

Our mascot for the day:

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/O2OMghIe3BfsUh41HWAHdNMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-5KdBBSw255M/T53emDEOOeI/AAAAAAAAB6Y/Kg5nfsJHXzc/s800/P1010855%2520%2528Medium%2529.JPG" height="600" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/SteveInNWWI/IAGTG42812?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">IA GTG 4-28-12</a></td></tr></table>

There might have been room for a couple more saws, but I'm thinking trailer hitch and a small trailer for the next long distance GTG:

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/-XGR563TzNNKGY8MxsmRtdMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-p1_9vFTUC7o/T53enRJIDZI/AAAAAAAAB6w/3v4XRsMM4Y8/s800/P1010859%2520%2528Medium%2529.JPG" height="600" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/SteveInNWWI/IAGTG42812?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">IA GTG 4-28-12</a></td></tr></table>

That cedar sure is pretty fresh off the mill:

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/q34dUoZzMpBNHbnuQbnofNMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-Ut7GjIZE_fs/T53encz0K-I/AAAAAAAAB60/60U3MgBlwVw/s800/P1010858%2520%2528Medium%2529.JPG" height="600" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/SteveInNWWI/IAGTG42812?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">IA GTG 4-28-12</a></td></tr></table>

I apologize for taking off before cookie cleanup, but I did clean up my practice cookies today (This was about the 3rd armload on the fire):

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/QiTVIyw2fmEm2EfGyr1yxdMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-qdEHWJ76RvU/T53enaNoXSI/AAAAAAAAB68/AhBoI3B_bWo/s800/P1010860%2520%2528Medium%2529.JPG" height="600" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/SteveInNWWI/IAGTG42812?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">IA GTG 4-28-12</a></td></tr></table>


----------



## rms61moparman (Apr 29, 2012)

Well the old moparman is back safely home after a wonderful weekend.
I would like to echo the sentiments of so many here and thank the Hoskey family for their hospitality.
With that beautiful setting and their fantastic hospitality it was almost like I'd never left Kentucky.............................................except for the 625 mile trip!!!LOL

Sure was nice to meet some of the more distant Arboristsite members and put a few faces and personalities with the usernames. Better run and stow the rest of my ol' junks before it starts to rain!

Thanks again to all who made this a VERY special weekend!


Mike


----------



## sac (Apr 30, 2012)

Sorry for the late post, but home computer crashed.
A big thank you to the Hoskey's and Mike, and sponsors.
It was great to meet all of you and hope to see you again.

Scott


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 30, 2012)

Who consumed or took all the Leinies and cheese home?


----------



## wendell (Apr 30, 2012)

WetGunPowder said:


> Who consumed or took all the Leinies and cheese home?



The cheese was rapidly consumed. The Leine's was still sitting there when I left. :msp_sneaky:

But I drank one just for you!!


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 30, 2012)

wendell said:


> The cheese was rapidly consumed. The Leine's was still sitting there when I left. :msp_sneaky:
> 
> But I drank one just for you!!



I had to drive all the way back to NW Indiana or I might have drank em all.


----------



## struggle (Apr 30, 2012)

wendell said:


> The cheese was rapidly consumed. The Leine's was still sitting there when I left. :msp_sneaky:
> 
> But I drank one just for you!!



When I saw you with the bag of cheese I recall a moment of awkwardness when I reached my hand towards the bag as if trying to take a bone away from a dog I am almost sure you growled and if it had not been for tallguy behind me it might have been worse:msp_sneaky:


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 30, 2012)

struggle said:


> When I saw you with the bag of cheese I recall a moment of awkwardness when I reached my hand towards the bag as if trying to take a bone away from a dog I am almost sure you growled and if it had not been for tallguy behind me it might have been worse:msp_sneaky:



I had the same thing happen to me when I tried to get a bottle of scotch away from him!


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Apr 30, 2012)

First batch of pictures.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Apr 30, 2012)

More pics.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Apr 30, 2012)

More pics.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Apr 30, 2012)

More pics.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Apr 30, 2012)

Last bunch of pics.


----------



## struggle (Apr 30, 2012)

I must say the last two GTGs I don't recall seeing the really old saws running so that was very cool and painful to watch. 

Glad they were there


----------



## Lurch2 (May 1, 2012)

Just got home tonight. Had to see some family while I was up there.
As allways, good food,good people good times. Doesn't look as cold in the pics.  Lots of old iron at this GTG, kinda nice for a change.
Thanks to all that made it happen and all that made the trip.


----------



## Arrowhead (May 1, 2012)

Looks like you Guys/Gals had a blast. I wish I could have been there. :msp_mad:
Great pics Guys!!


----------



## Ronaldo (May 4, 2012)

It was great to see everyone again (some for the first time). The weather could have been better, but very thankful that it didn't rain during the day. I can't believe all of that wood got cut up! But that's why we had it there, right? :msp_rolleyes: Great bunch of guys and a good time. Thanks to all those that made the trip and helped out. See ya next time!


Ron


----------



## Ronaldo (May 6, 2012)

Dad and I were just commenting today on what a difference a week can make in the weather.
Last Saturday at the GTG it was 40 something and the heat in the shop felt good, and this Saturday it was in the 80's and we definitely did not need extra heat anywhere. I would rather cut and work with wood when the weather is on the cool side than do it in heat. Just rambling I guess. 

Ron


----------



## mweba (May 6, 2012)

I here you, Ron. 51 trees Saturday.....it was plenty warm. That gtg weather was just fine by me!


----------



## Modifiedmark (May 6, 2012)

Long as its not raining for the GTG, I'm good to go. It was a good one far as I'm concerned.


----------



## rms61moparman (May 6, 2012)

Actually you couldn't have ordered better weather for the GTG!
It's real easy to get too hot when having that much fun!


Mike


----------



## wendell (May 6, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> Actually you couldn't have ordered better weather for the GTG!
> It's real easy to get too hot when having that much fun!
> 
> 
> Mike



That's for sure, especially this early in the year before you've acclimated.

At the WI GTG in March it was so hot many were looking for a place to sit in the shade by early afternoon and there were more than a few sunburns.

First time I've ever burned twice the wood in April as I did in March.


----------



## Homelite410 (May 8, 2012)

I personally want to thank everyone who attended our gtg, it was nice to see some familiar faces and meet some new ones!! Please remember to thank our sponsors when you get a chance ( Baileys, Tree stuff, Boyd, Mike Roush, Adam Roush, DI CKs Tree Service, Mark & Ron Hoskey, Marengo Farm and Home, Greider BP)! I was very impressed with what people donated for us this spring and I also wanted to thank those who brought the old saws out that we typically dont get to see on an daily basis!


----------



## 8433jeff (May 8, 2012)

Showing up is easy when the hard work is all done. Not hard to do at all, for a set up like the ones you've hosted. Somehow all the debris gets moved and new wood takes its place, and thats the easy part, I'll bet. Thanks again for lining all this up.


----------



## Modifiedmark (May 8, 2012)

8433jeff said:


> Showing up is easy when the hard work is all done. Not hard to do at all, for a set up like the ones you've hosted. Somehow all the debris gets moved and new wood takes its place, and thats the easy part, I'll bet. Thanks again for lining all this up.



Exactly right. 

Those guys went through alot of work and trouble for us and I for one would like to say thanks again.


----------



## rms61moparman (May 8, 2012)

Modifiedmark said:


> Exactly right.
> 
> Those guys went through alot of work and trouble for us and I for one would like to say thanks again.





:agree2::yourock::agree2:


Mike


----------



## wendell (May 8, 2012)

Modifiedmark said:


> Exactly right.
> 
> Those guys went through alot of work and trouble for us and I for one would like to say thanks again.



Yeah, pretty embarrassing they're thanking us for coming when it is us who are deep in debt to them for all of their hard work and hospitality!

Plus, where else can you go to a GTG and get to stay at the Golden Door!


----------



## jra1100 (May 9, 2012)

Modifiedmark said:


> Exactly right.
> 
> Those guys went through alot of work and trouble for us and I for one would like to say thanks again.



Well said Mark. They really put on a first class production. Wendell hit it on the head also. JR


----------



## Ronaldo (Jul 5, 2012)

We have been cleaning up a little at a time and thought would have it all done by now,but work ,farming and life in general takes up time. In the cleanup process, I realized just how much wood got cut up. I think it will burn just fine in the OWB. Thought you guys might like to see how we have "stored" the cookies and chunks. This is about 75% of the GTG wood.

Ron

View attachment 244090
View attachment 244091


----------



## wendell (Jul 5, 2012)

Ronaldo said:


> We have been cleaning up a little at a time and thought would have it all done by now,but work ,farming and life in general takes up time. In the cleanup process, I realized just how much wood got cut up. I think it will burn just fine in the OWB. Thought you guys might like to see how we have "stored" the cookies and chunks. This is about 75% of the GTG wood.
> 
> Ron
> 
> ...


----------



## Bill G (Jul 6, 2012)

Well that should make some for some heat for the Fall GTG


----------



## rheima (Jul 6, 2012)

*Thanks!*

Thanks again for a good time at the GTG. If we could have just a little of that cool weather back it would be great. 103 sucks!

Ray


----------



## mweba (Jul 7, 2012)

rheima said:


> Thanks again for a good time at the GTG. If we could have just a little of that cool weather back it would be great. 103 sucks!
> 
> Ray



+1


----------



## heimannm (Jul 7, 2012)

Ron & Mark Hosky along with a clutch of the Hosky youth stopped by Thursday night for a few minutes, seems that my young son Josh now has one less saw in his line up, and Mark Hosky has one more...

I don't mind the hot weather, especially as I now have air conditioning in the shop, but we sure could use a bit of the rain we missed on GTG day about now.

Mark


----------



## wendell (Jul 7, 2012)

heimannm said:


> Ron & Mark Hosky along with a clutch of the Hosky youth stopped by Thursday night for a few minutes, seems that my young son Josh now has one less saw in his line up, and Mark Hosky has one more...
> 
> I don't mind the hot weather, especially as I now have air conditioning in the shop, but we sure could use a bit of the rain we missed on GTG day about now.
> 
> Mark



Yeah, our 30% became slight and now appears to be non existent. :msp_sad:


----------



## 8433jeff (Jul 7, 2012)

Not much for rain lately here either. Could use some in the next week for sure. Some of the real flooded areas in the fields are still wet, and corn on light ground is starting to fire and burn.

Guys are still trying to replant on irrigated ground, and in the peat, which is still plenty wet.


----------



## Ronaldo (Jul 8, 2012)

We could sure use rain here in a bad way, even when we get a stray shower of a tenth or two it doesnt seem like it makes a difference-hardly even makes mud. The only thing this weather has been O.K. for is putting up hay! It cant last forever, I guess we will just tough it out!

Ron


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 15, 2012)

*test post*

View attachment 262335


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 15, 2012)

.


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 15, 2012)

buildoff run


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 15, 2012)

project x clearance


----------



## mweba (Nov 15, 2012)

Homelite410 said:


> project x clearance



That same deserves its own thread.


----------



## Ronaldo (Jan 9, 2013)

Thought I would let you all know that tomorrow (1-10-2013) we will be burning the last of the cookies and scraps that were cut up from the Spring GTG. Grandpa has an OWB that we started up in October? and we are just now using up the last of the cookies. Thanks again to all who participated and thanks for cutting up half a winters worth of wood, for Grandpa.:msp_w00t:

Ron


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 9, 2013)

Ronaldo said:


> Thought I would let you all know that tomorrow (1-10-2013) we will be burning the last of the cookies and scraps that were cut up from the Spring GTG. Grandpa has an OWB that we started up in October? and we are just now using up the last of the cookies. Thanks again to all who participated and thanks for cutting up half a winters worth of wood, for Grandpa.:msp_w00t:
> 
> Ron



Thanks for having us! I really enjoyed myself and meeting everyone. Just let us know if Grandpa needs some more wood cut up, I would love to do it again.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jan 9, 2013)

Modifiedmark said:


> Thanks for having us! I really enjoyed myself and meeting everyone. Just let us know if Grandpa needs some more wood cut up, I would love to do it again.






It's a pretty good drive from Kentucky but I'm game for another!!


Mike


----------



## heimannm (Jan 9, 2013)

Ron - back to post #456, how did the corn and soybeans turn out?

Mark


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 9, 2013)

I hope there is another Iowa GTG this spring. I would actually like to try and make it this time. Sounds like it would be alot of fun and Maybe have a chance to blow the dust out of the muffler of the jonsered 2071.


----------



## moody (Jan 9, 2013)

Have we decided a build off yet? I'm sorry I was slow to catch wind of this thread. And it's Ray's fault haha just kidding. I really enjoyed the fall GTG so count me in. PM with any details if there even is a build off.


----------



## rheima (Jan 9, 2013)

*Iowa GTG --Spring*

Hey---I just noticed this thread was alive again myself! Maybe we can run the 99 there in the spring GTG. I'll keep watching too.



Ray


----------



## moody (Jan 9, 2013)

rheima said:


> Hey---I just noticed this thread was alive again myself! Maybe we can run the 99 there in the spring GTG. I'll keep watching too.
> 
> 
> 
> Ray



Heck yeah! I'm definitely not holding the business end though haha.


----------



## rheima (Jan 9, 2013)

*Iowa GTG Spring*

I thought that was why you came around--for rope pullin and heavy liftin!! Ha Ha


Ray


----------



## moody (Jan 9, 2013)

rheima said:


> I thought that was why you came around--for rope pullin and heavy liftin!! Ha Ha
> 
> 
> Ray



This true I'm pretty good at those. But we both know it'll take at least 3 more guys to pull as well while we do the proper SOP of starting it flooded haha.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 10, 2013)

Just need a date and I'll scrawl it on my calendar. I'm pretty open from the end of Feb thru May, really need to bring more old Mag with this time. That means I need to get off my duff and get some projects finished.


----------



## Ronaldo (Jan 10, 2013)

heimannm said:


> Ron - back to post #456, how did the corn and soybeans turn out?
> 
> Mark



I would need to get the numbers from Dad to get specific bushels per acre, etc.----but the beans suffered a bit and the corn was a surprisingly good yield.
Hopefully this drought doesnt carry over to another summer!

Ron


----------



## Ronaldo (Jan 10, 2013)

We are indeed planning on another Spring GTG and the date will be APRIL 27. Location will be the same and we can get that info out for any new comers as the time gets closer. Mark those calendars!!!:msp_biggrin:

Ron


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 10, 2013)

Ronaldo said:


> We are indeed planning on another Spring GTG and the date will be APRIL 27. Location will be the same and we can get that info out for any new comers as the time gets closer. Mark those calendars!!!:msp_biggrin:
> 
> Ron



A week before WI fishing opener. Should be an easy "make" for me. Might be a day trip though, vacation time is tight till this fall.


----------



## nstueve (Jan 10, 2013)

Mine's marked!!!!! Can't wait to see ya'll again! I need to get off my arse and finish a few things myself.

Any ideas for the build off? 40cc-50cc-60cc???


----------



## jra1100 (Jan 10, 2013)

Barring nuclear war or forgetfulness, I will be there. I had a wonderful time at the last one, and am sure that it will so be again. It is always great to see other chainsaw fiends. This time maybe we can cut you an entire years worth of wood. JR

PS: I will bring rolls again.


----------



## mweba (Jan 10, 2013)

Also for the locals, I will be hosting the Fall GTG. First weekend of October. Can't wait til spring


----------



## Stihl Livin (Jan 10, 2013)

Ronaldo said:


> We are indeed planning on another Spring GTG and the date will be APRIL 27. Location will be the same and we can get that info out for any new comers as the time gets closer. Mark those calendars!!!:msp_biggrin:
> 
> Ron



Ron for the people that have never been there where is the location. This will help newer members get involved. Thanks


----------



## nstueve (Jan 10, 2013)

derbyguy said:


> Ron for the people that have never been there where is the location. This will help newer members get involved. Thanks



I think that info gets passed via PM messages mostly... I don't have the addy myself anymore but remember the farm being a little SE of Marshalltown IA if that helps plan for travel.


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 10, 2013)

I was hoping to post a new thread but ron beat me to it...... I would like to have the mother of all GTG cor the central region this spring and i would like some ideas for games door prizes and such! Last spring we had 65 attendees from 9 states and 265 saws........ Lets see if we can break those numbers this year. As for build off think a 350 build off re-match is in order with OFF THE ROll chain this time!


----------



## srcarr52 (Jan 10, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> I was hoping to post a new thread but ron beat me to it...... I would like to have the mother of all GTG cor the central region this spring and i would like some ideas for games door prizes and such! Last spring we had 65 attendees from 9 states and 265 saws........ Lets see if we can break those numbers this year. As for build off think a 350 build off re-match is in order with OFF THE ROll chain this time!



I thought the rematch was a given. Maybe we should redo the S25DA build that I won by default by having the only runner.


----------



## nstueve (Jan 10, 2013)

srcarr52 said:


> I thought the rematch was a given. Maybe we should redo the S25DA build that I won by default by having the only runner.



I do have a couple sd25a's waiting for my attention... How about a 35-40cc build off and a 50-55cc build off? We could see old and new saws alike. we could also see the rematch on the sd25a's and the 350's... We also might have more guys enter if we are a little more open on which saw you can use...

I've already texted 5-10 guys that I know aren't on AS, but want to go to one! I'll also be bringing more saws so hopefully that will help add more saws and more people! Mike you might have to make this a 2 day event in the future! I'm hoping for a better Dolly/Kita turn out this spring too! 

PS: if mark is reading this I want a shot at running your yellow 166, and we need another Dolly log pic!


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jan 10, 2013)

*Count Me In*

Say, I have a possible idea for a door prize or two. I can put together a batch of used but sharp 18", 20", 24", and 30" loops of 3/8" pitch 063 chain. These would fit lots of Stihl saws and any other saw running the same pitch and gauge. Most have only been sharpened once or twice. Several of my logger friends have saved them up for us. They run long, 36" bars and occasionally lose a cutter or two and have to mothball an otherwise pretty good chain. So, I just shorten them up and knock out the bad teeth while preserving the rest. Heck, some of these would probably sell for about $30 new.

WDYT?


----------



## moody (Jan 10, 2013)

Say open 50cc build off stock appearing no pipes but unlimited possibilities.


----------



## mweba (Jan 10, 2013)

Not sure I will build anything this year. Just show up with a couple saws, food and bull chit.


----------



## nstueve (Jan 10, 2013)

mweba said:


> Not sure I will build anything this year. Just show up with a couple saws, food and bull chit.



I've got about 9 of those dang 009-012 saws... I could ship them all out and we could do a 009-012 build off. tons of cheap and free parts out there...


----------



## moody (Jan 10, 2013)

Say open 50cc build off stock appearing no pipes but unlimited possibilities.


----------



## moody (Jan 10, 2013)

nstueve said:


> I've got about 9 of those dang 009-012 saws... I could ship them all out and we could do a 009-012 build off. tons of cheap and free parts out there...



Let's do it! I'm game had some recent success with a build ready for another shot at it.


----------



## nstueve (Jan 10, 2013)

moody said:


> Let's do it! I'm game had some recent success with a build ready for another shot at it.



We'll need others to jump on board... We may be the only ones willing to work on these turds! :wink2:

That 009-012 series are pretty solid consumer trim saws, and some guys have almost lent these to a very small cult like following. Most guys like myself messed with them for a while and then moved on to other 40cc saws. I'm not sure on the status of all the P&C's but I know I have at least 7 dead souls waiting for revival. I was going to do a build off weekend this winter to finish them all up but haven't gotten to far with that idea so I thought I would throw it out there... I'm definatly willing to throw a couple of these under the bus for some fun!

Let me know what you guys think. 

Cheers,
nate


----------



## mweba (Jan 10, 2013)

nstueve said:


> We'll need others to jump on board... We may be the only ones willing to work on these turds! :wink2:
> 
> That 009-012 series are pretty solid consumer trim saws, and some guys have almost lent these to a very small cult like following. Most guys like myself messed with them for a while and then moved on to other 40cc saws. I'm not sure on the status of all the P&C's but I know I have at least 7 dead souls waiting for revival. I was going to do a build off weekend this winter to finish them all up but haven't gotten to far with that idea so I thought I would throw it out there... I'm definatly willing to throw a couple of these under the bus for some fun!
> 
> ...



You can build one for me.....make sure it's just a hair faster than the one you build yourself please.


----------



## nstueve (Jan 10, 2013)

mweba said:


> You can build one for me.....make sure it's just a hair faster than the one you build yourself please.



10-4... but if yours is faster I'll have to charge you a six pack... Afterall beer is your currency of choice right?


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 10, 2013)

moody said:


> Say open 50cc build off stock appearing no pipes but unlimited possibilities.



Please define "PIPE"


----------



## 8433jeff (Jan 10, 2013)

nstueve said:


> We'll need others to jump on board... We may be the only ones willing to work on these turds! :wink2:
> 
> That 009-012 series are pretty solid consumer trim saws, and some guys have almost lent these to a very small cult like following. Most guys like myself messed with them for a while and then moved on to other 40cc saws. I'm not sure on the status of all the P&C's but I know I have at least 7 dead souls waiting for revival. I was going to do a build off weekend this winter to finish them all up but haven't gotten to far with that idea so I thought I would throw it out there... I'm definatly willing to throw a couple of these under the bus for some fun!
> 
> ...



For comparison I have one, that had been in a high school, they took them apart and put them back together in class. I got three, no bearings, no rings, no bars, in a trade from here, ended up building about 5 that summer. Just a stocker, but it does have about five tanks thru her.

I think I will be able to get there. Might have enough pieces to build one. Love installing cranks and rods on these.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jan 10, 2013)

nstueve said:


> We'll need others to jump on board... We may be the only ones willing to work on these turds! :wink2:
> 
> That 009-012 series are pretty solid consumer trim saws, and some guys have almost lent these to a very small cult like following. Most guys like myself messed with them for a while and then moved on to other 40cc saws. I'm not sure on the status of all the P&C's but I know I have at least 7 dead souls waiting for revival. I was going to do a build off weekend this winter to finish them all up but haven't gotten to far with that idea so I thought I would throw it out there... I'm definatly willing to throw a couple of these under the bus for some fun!
> 
> ...





You can mark me firmly down in the "like the 009" group!


Mike


----------



## moody (Jan 10, 2013)

nstueve said:


> 10-4... but if yours is faster I'll have to charge you a six pack... Afterall beer is your currency of choice right?



Let's do it. Im game it'd be a fun saw to try


----------



## rheima (Jan 10, 2013)

*Iowa GTG*

Count me in and I can bring a few saws also. I can usually spend enough time watching and talking that I do not need to show my lack of mechanical abilitys. I'll also talk to my son in law because he had a good time at the last one as I did!


Ray


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 10, 2013)

Its on the calander. Me and Sarah would like to come down and play.


----------



## Philbert (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm subscribing just to keep track. About 4-1/2 hours each way, but may come-on-down if I have that weekend open.

Philbert


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 11, 2013)

I am really hoping to see the boys from up nort and down south this spring!!!!


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jan 11, 2013)

*About the Same for Me*



Philbert said:


> I'm subscribing just to keep track. About 4-1/2 hours each way, but may come-on-down if I have that weekend open.
> 
> Philbert


That's about the same distance for me, Philbert. If I recall, there's also a guy near town that runs a pretty good saw mill and has a good selection of hardwoods. Not sure if he's still there but it's worth checking out. Regardless, I can also bring a collection of long decent chains for you to salvage as you see fit--something fitting for the best chain sharpener on the forum.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 11, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> I am really hoping to see the boys from up nort and down south this spring!!!!



Maybe hafter get cuzin' Eddie's RV to bring down the SCONNIE CREW..............................







Along with plenty of leinies and cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeze!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 11, 2013)

nstueve said:


> I think that info gets passed via PM messages mostly....



If we are trying to keep the trash out I'm not sure it's working!!!


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 11, 2013)

After talkin with Hedgerow, we definately will have dollar races and a saw toss!! It would be really sweet to port something with tannerite in front of a live audience!!!


----------



## srcarr52 (Jan 11, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> After talkin with Hedgerow, we definately will have dollar races and a saw toss!! It would be really sweet to port something with tannerite in front of a live audience!!!



I have a cherry mini mac I will donate.


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 11, 2013)

derbyguy said:


> Ron for the people that have never been there where is the location. This will help newer members get involved. Thanks



the addy is 3507 v ave ,chelsea . i hope we can be ready ,ronaldo and i are working 10 hrs 6 days a week until the end of march,doesnt leave much time for anything else! some how well manage. look forward to seeing all again.:bang:


----------



## Mo. Jim (Jan 11, 2013)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> If we are trying to keep the trash out I'm not sure it's working!!!



Seems to me that I heard similar comments at the Mo. and Ark. GTG's last year.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Philbert (Jan 11, 2013)

Wood Doctor said:


> I can also bring a collection of long decent chains for you to salvage as you see fit--



(someone who really knows how to get me there . . . .!)

Philbert


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 12, 2013)

hoskvarna said:


> the addy is 3507 v ave ,chelsea . i hope we can be ready ,ronaldo and i are working 10 hrs 6 days a week until the end of march,doesnt leave much time for anything else! some how well manage. look forward to seeing all again.:bang:



I feel your pain my friend!!! Shaun, alex, and I will be able to pick up the slack as long as your dad will run the tractor for us!!


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 12, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> I feel your pain my friend!!! Shaun, alex, and I will be able to pick up the slack as long as your dad will run the tractor for us!!



Let me re-word that....... Shaun, Alex, and I will be willing to help out in any way we can and hope that your dad will run the tractor for us!


----------



## 8433jeff (Jan 12, 2013)

More wood than last year? Iowa is short of trees now! Keep it the same and we'll chat some more.

This was one of the best GTG's I've been to. Anybody thats on the fence about coming, better find another place to sit, we'll make cookies out of that as well. Get here or whine about not going for about 12 months.

Bacon.


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 12, 2013)

8433jeff said:


> Get here or whine about not going for about 12 months.
> 
> Bacon.



Bwahahahahahah...... HI WENDELL:msp_biggrin:


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 12, 2013)

8433jeff said:


> More wood than last year? Iowa is short of trees now! Keep it the same and we'll chat some more.
> 
> This was one of the best GTG's I've been to. Anybody thats on the fence about coming, better find another place to sit, we'll make cookies out of that as well. Get here or whine about not going for about 12 months.
> 
> Bacon.



thanks for the compliment! sounds like there will be more people comin so will have to get a little more wood stacked up. hope the weather is a bit nicer than last year. no storms the nite before! tents,campers are welcome,along with shop floor space for anyone on fri. nite. cant wait!:msp_w00t:


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jan 12, 2013)

*Test My 084?*



hoskvarna said:


> Thanks for the compliment! Sounds like there will be more people comin so will have to get a little more wood stacked up. I hope the weather is a bit nicer than last year. No storms the nite before! Tents and campers are welcome, along with shop floor space for anyone on Fri. nite. cant wait!:msp_w00t:


If you can get some big cottonwood, maple, or something else, I'll bring my "new" reconditioned Stihl 084 and a 36" bar. This beast is now rebuilt like a tank. Ronaldo or Hedgerow may have to help me hold onto it while it cuts. We may even have to bring in Tall Guy or Lurch if they are available.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 12, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> I am really hoping to see the boys from up nort and down south this spring!!!!



Man you really know how to hurt a guy from east of there.... :msp_scared:


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Jan 12, 2013)

A few days with a few guys, the rhino, a tractor and a bunch of saws we should have plenty or wood for the gtg.. As long we don't spend all day cruising around on the rhino... Right mike?


----------



## mitch95100 (Jan 12, 2013)

I would Love to come down this year... I got a few toys i could bring with me!!
Could bring the 660,044 and some other toys


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 14, 2013)

Modifiedmark said:


> Man you really know how to hurt a guy from east of there.... :msp_scared:



Oh no my friend...... I thought you were south and east of here. We would most certainly like to have you return to our great state!!


----------



## jra1100 (Jan 14, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Oh no my friend...... I thought you were south and east of here. We would most certainly like to have you return to our great state!!



I'll second that. JR


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 14, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Oh no my friend...... I thought you were south and east of here. We would most certainly like to have you return to our great state!!




Well I got it on my calendar that's for sure. To early to commit at this time though. I will be there if possible.



jra1100 said:


> I'll second that. JR



It would be great to see you and the rest again.


----------



## nstueve (Jan 14, 2013)

Wood Doctor said:


> If you can get some big cottonwood, maple, or something else, I'll bring my "new" reconditioned Stihl 084 and a 36" bar. This beast is now rebuilt like a tank. Ronaldo or Hedgerow may have to help me hold onto it while it cuts. We may even have to bring in Tall Guy or Lurch if they are available.


me thinks somebody needs a longer bar... :msp_confused: :msp_confused:


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 14, 2013)

nstueve said:


> me thinks somebody needs a longer bar... :msp_confused: :msp_confused:



Me wonders why he only wants softwood to put that Creamsickle in ?


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 14, 2013)

Modifiedmark said:


> Me wonders why he only wants softwood to put that Creamsickle in ?



THAT IS.............. The funnist thing I have heard this morning!! ROFL Bwahahahahaha!


----------



## plowin-fire (Jan 14, 2013)

I hopefully can make it down there. Can bring some bacon if you Iowa guys like that stuff.... Working on a Habenero bacon recipe at the moment...


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 14, 2013)

plowin-fire said:


> I hopefully can make it down there. Can bring some bacon if you Iowa guys like that stuff.... Working on a Habenero bacon recipe at the moment...



I'm sure that would be just fine. Bacon is the state vegetable of Iowa ya know!


----------



## wendell (Jan 14, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> I'm sure that would be just fine. Bacon is the state vegetable of Iowa ya know!



I like the cut of your jib!


----------



## 8433jeff (Jan 14, 2013)

wendell said:


> I like the cut of your jib!



I don't care how he cuts his jib, as long as the bacon is thick cut.

Bacon.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Jan 14, 2013)

Mmmmmmm BACON!!!!


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 14, 2013)

8433jeff said:


> I don't care how he cuts his jib, as long as the bacon is thick cut.
> 
> Bacon.



Lolololololol.... Wendell will NEVER live that one down!!


----------



## plowin-fire (Jan 14, 2013)

How many people we thinking here? I brought 5lbs up to Andys GTG.


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 14, 2013)

8433jeff said:


> More wood than last year? Iowa is short of trees now! Keep it the same and we'll chat some more.
> 
> This was one of the best GTG's I've been to. Anybody thats on the fence about coming, better find another place to sit, we'll make cookies out of that as well. Get here or whine about not going for about 12 months.
> 
> Bacon.



I think we should cut 4X the amount of logs and just have everyone cut 16"-20" cookies...............
Just Sayin....


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 14, 2013)

plowin-fire said:


> How many people we thinking here? I brought 5lbs up to Andys GTG.



I bet we had 25-30 people for breakfast last spring!


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Jan 14, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> I think we should cut 4X the amount of logs and just have everyone cut 16"-20" cookies...............
> Just Sayin....



16"-20" so more like anywhere from 12" to 24"?


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 14, 2013)

mx_racer428 said:


> 16"-20" so more like anywhere from 12" to 24"?



Sure..... My stove accepts REAL wood!!


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Jan 14, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Sure..... My stove accepts REAL wood!!



That ant cool! I call foul


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 14, 2013)

mx_racer428 said:


> That ant cool! I call foul



FOUL!!!
:waaaht:


----------



## plowin-fire (Jan 14, 2013)

Told the wife we are going to this and she showed me a wedding invitation with the same date. Really!!!, who gets married in April anyways. How do I talk her out of this silly wedding idea? I even told her I would buy her a saw, but she saw right though that one...


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 14, 2013)

plowin-fire said:


> Told the wife we are going to this and she showed me a wedding invitation with the same date. Really!!!, who gets married in April anyways. How do I talk her out of this silly wedding idea? I even told her I would buy her a saw, but she saw right though that one...



FOUL!!!
:beat_brick:


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 14, 2013)

plowin-fire said:


> Told the wife we are going to this and she showed me a wedding invitation with the same date. Really!!!, who gets married in April anyways. How do I talk her out of this silly wedding idea? I even told her I would buy her a saw, but she saw right though that one...



Thats easy.......... You come to IOWA and send her to the wedding!


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 14, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Thats easy.......... You come to IOWA and send her to the wedding!



Yep, that works for me. 

I always tell her I would rather go to a guys funeral over a wedding any day. At least the guy in the casket is at piece and has quiet.


----------



## plowin-fire (Jan 14, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Thats easy.......... You come to IOWA and send her to the wedding!



Still working on that option.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jan 14, 2013)

srcarr52 said:


> I have a cherry mini mac I will donate.



I was thinking a stihl 012 they a pain in :hmm3grin2orange:my a$$ to work on. But I might have one to build for a build off. If thats the way this one goes.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jan 14, 2013)

*A Proposition*



WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I was thinking a stihl 012 they a pain in :hmm3grin2orange:my a$$ to work on. But I might have one to build for a build off. If thats the way this one goes.


What if I could bring to the GTG for inspection and analysis at least two and maybe three Stihl 650s that somehow don't run? Any idea what we could do with them? It's possible, or otherwise I would not have mentioned it.


----------



## Philbert (Jan 14, 2013)

Wood Doctor said:


> What if I could bring to the GTG for inspection and analysis at least two and maybe three Stihl 650s that somehow don't run? Any idea what we could do with them? It's possible, or otherwise I would not have mentioned it.



A lot of professional conferences have educational sessions. Maybe set up a 'roundtable' event where people suggest what to check first, and a few (designated) participants run/coach those checks, a few guys get hands-on experience, while others watch and learn? 

- overall inspection
- compression
- pressure/vacuum testing
- checking for spark
- bearings
- piston scoring
- carb testing
- tuning
.....

Might have to prepare by bringing a few basic supplies (spark plugs, carb kits, fuel lines, block-out plates for pressure/vac testing, etc.). Would certainly be worth the price of admission!

Philbert


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 14, 2013)

Philbert said:


> A lot of professional conferences have educational sessions. Maybe set up a 'roundtable' event where people suggest what to check first, and a few (designated) participants run/coach those checks, a few guys get hands-on experience, while others watch and learn?
> 
> - overall inspection
> - compression
> ...




Or you could do to someone what Dan did to me in Jasper...
Hand em 2 non runners and a t handle and say " here, can you make 1 runner??"


----------



## nstueve (Jan 14, 2013)

mx_racer428 said:


> 16"-20" so more like anywhere from 12" to 24"?


nah... mike will go through and mark the logs every 18inches for us...:hmm3grin2orange:



Hedgerow said:


> Or you could do to someone what Dan did to me in Jasper...
> Hand em 2 non runners and a t handle and say " here, can you make 1 runner??"


sound about like a guy from Iowa who said "I'll take your 520 and you can have this 540, but you have to get it running right and tuned first!" LOL!!!


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jan 14, 2013)

*Running vs. Non-Running*

Running and Used MS 650: E-Bay price = $700
Used MS 650, Does Not Run: E-Bay price = $150
Used MS 650 for Parts Only, not sure what remains: E-Bay Price = $75 

All prices do not include S&H. Add another $25 at least and $40 if Bar & Chain included, regardless of saw condition. That's my best estimate based on recent E-Bay sales.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 14, 2013)

nstueve said:


> nah... mike will go through and mark the logs every 18inches for us...:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> sound about like a guy from Iowa who said "I'll take your 520 and you can have this 540, but you have to get it running right and tuned first!" LOL!!!



Hahahaha!!! You should run it now!!! She'll outrun a 5100...
And stuff...
:msp_wink:


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Hahahaha!!! You should run it now!!! She'll outrun a 5100...
> And stuff...
> :msp_wink:



I would love to run that race there Hedge! If I get mine back in time!:msp_biggrin:
Just sayin


----------



## Philbert (Jan 15, 2013)

Wood Doctor said:


> Running and Used MS 650: E-Bay price = $700
> Used MS 650, Does Not Run: E-Bay price = $150
> Used MS 650 for Parts Only, not sure what remains: E-Bay Price = $75 .



Bring them to the GTG; make them both 'runners'; THEN sell them.

Philbert


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 15, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> I would love to run that race there Hedge! If I get mine back in time!:msp_biggrin:
> Just sayin



Where did it run off to???:msp_scared:


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Where did it run off to???:msp_scared:



It is a little north of me patiently awaiting a carb retrofit from a kick azz builder you may know!! It seems to be running out of fuel at wot and if you richen it up it just falls on its face! I cant wait to get it back as I do miss it but it will be real hard to pick it up after running my squeaky 350!


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 15, 2013)

nstueve said:


> nah... mike will go through and mark the logs every 18inches for us...:hmm3grin2orange:



You bet I would Nathan...... I hate stacking 50 different lengths of wood in my corn crib!:tongue2:


----------



## nstueve (Jan 15, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> You bet I would Nathan...... I hate stacking 50 different lengths of wood in my corn crib!:tongue2:



sometimes I have my wife use 18in lengths of dowel to hold next to the log and I go through and score the logs every 18in... :biggrin:

so back to the real question... what are we going to use for a build off saw??? suggestions anyone? probably need something mid-sized, somewhat cheap so anyone can get in on the action, and something common so it's easy to find... 

hmmmm...

poulan wild or yellow poulan pro race? we can use them for the chainsaw toss shortly there after! LOL


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 15, 2013)

I have a 2150 jonsered that is yet to be finished.... Pullin 225 on the comp gauge
Just sayin


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 15, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> I have a 2150 jonsered that is yet to be finished.... Pullin 225 on the comp gauge
> Just sayin



I think Hoskvarna has a J-Red you may be interested in running... 
I hear it's a dandy...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 15, 2013)

nstueve said:


> sometimes I have my wife use 18in lengths of dowel to hold next to the log and I go through and score the logs every 18in... :biggrin:
> 
> so back to the real question... what are we going to use for a build off saw??? suggestions anyone? probably need something mid-sized, somewhat cheap so anyone can get in on the action, and something common so it's easy to find...
> 
> ...



Good idea on the Poulan build off. I'll borrow Arrowheads Wildthing to enter. 

Anyone tries to toss it though they might get shot.


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 15, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> I think Hoskvarna has a J-Red you may be interested in running...
> I hear it's a dandy...
> :msp_sneaky:



yes it is ,but working all this OT have only used it once . kinda bites dark when you leave,almost dark gettin home and sunday to get stuff u have to get done . no time to play!:msp_angry::msp_angry:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 15, 2013)

hoskvarna said:


> yes it is ,but working all this OT have only used it once . kinda bites dark when you leave,almost dark gettin home and sunday to get stuff u have to get done . no time to play!:msp_angry::msp_angry:



I feel your pain... But that's one nasty big dog you got there...
Just sayin...
If you get tired of it, let me know... 
And stuff...


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> I think Hoskvarna has a J-Red you may be interested in running...
> I hear it's a dandy...
> :msp_sneaky:



I started it once...... Heard it run....... If them boys wouldnt have to work so much I bet we would put it thru its paces...


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Jan 16, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> I started it once...... Heard it run....... If them boys wouldnt have to work so much I bet we would put it thru its paces...



I like the muff mod.... Just sayin...  
Thing barks like there's a pit bull caged up in there... Things angry!


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 16, 2013)

mx_racer428 said:


> I like the muff mod.... Just sayin...
> Thing barks like there's a pit bull caged up in there... Things angry!



That is one of the coolest designs I have seen...... Im glad to have met the inventor! Very original and outside the box!


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 16, 2013)

What do you all think of this? Instead of having a build off which I am all for, or in addition to, what if we have a chain race! I dont have the time to do another saw right now and there are folks on here that are not builders but can sharpen a mean chain. 

Lets set it up like this, 2 catergories: round filed, square filed. 
The chain is to be 3/8 chisel of any flavor and would have 72dl and have the 3 bars that go with them (.050 .058 .063). 
Anyone can enter and sharpen in any way (file, grind, etc).
One powerhead will be used and have a non bias non competetor run the saw. 
Run 2 timed cuts with 2 stopwatches.
Fastest in each category (round, square) will win a prize.


----------



## nstueve (Jan 16, 2013)

Modifiedmark said:


> Good idea on the Poulan build off. I'll borrow Arrowheads Wildthing to enter.
> 
> Anyone tries to toss it though they might get shot.





Homelite410 said:


> What do you all think of this? Instead of having a build off which I am all for, or in addition to, what if we have a chain race! I dont have the time to do another saw right now and there are folks on here that are not builders but can sharpen a mean chain.
> 
> Lets set it up like this, 2 catergories: round filed, square filed.
> The chain is to be 3/8 chisel of any flavor and would have 72dl and have the 3 bars that go with them (.050 .058 .063).
> ...



might i suggest 2 power heads be used... 1 for square and 1 for round. that way 1 saw can be changing a chain while the other is cutting. still fair to both categories but won't take all afternoon!


----------



## mweba (Jan 16, 2013)

Sounds good to me.

Currently testing Live stream on youtube. Going to attempt a live feed for the folks at home :msp_wink:


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 16, 2013)

nstueve said:


> might i suggest 2 power heads be used... 1 for square and 1 for round. that way 1 saw can be changing a chain while the other is cutting. still fair to both categories but won't take all afternoon!



Good call there Nathan! I just threw up the idea and figured we would work out the details later.


----------



## srcarr52 (Jan 16, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Good call there Nathan! I just threw up the idea and figured we would work out the details later.



We can use any power heads or bars of mine. I might have a couple of 2159 or variants by that time. I'm planning on 50 gauge 20" on both. If anyone knows we're I can get a good deal on a decent bar (just about anything but Oregon) I'd be interested in a couple.


----------



## nstueve (Jan 16, 2013)

srcarr52 said:


> We can use any power heads or bars of mine. I might have a couple of 2159 or variants by that time. I'm planning on 50 gauge 20" on both. If anyone knows we're I can get a good deal on a decent bar (just about anything but Oregon) I'd be interested in a couple.



what's a good deal to you? I think the local husky dealer has 20in Total Super Bars for like $60ish... I'd have to check...


----------



## moody (Jan 16, 2013)

Chain race sounds fun I'm game. Would these have to be timber work chains or cookie chains? Or maybe we could do a little of both.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 16, 2013)

moody said:


> Chain race sounds fun I'm game. Would these have to be timber work chains or cookie chains? Or maybe we could do a little of both.



Fastest chain... What you use it for is up to you...:msp_wink:


----------



## srcarr52 (Jan 16, 2013)

nstueve said:


> what's a good deal to you? I think the local husky dealer has 20in Total Super Bars for like $60ish... I'd have to check...



60ish I think is pretty normal prices for a 20". I was hopping for around 45.


----------



## nstueve (Jan 16, 2013)

srcarr52 said:


> 60ish I think is pretty normal prices for a 20". I was hopping for around 45.



yeah... pretty standard. He might have some NOS windsors like the purdy bar that Matt got on his 540... He might also have some lightly used pro replacable tip total super bars. I think I saw a couple of the painted jred versions when I was there last. If he has any good deals on NOS bars I'll try an pick them up... if nothing else I can throw them in the pot for door prizes.

Speaking of chain... Is anyone planning on bringing a spinner to help fix and spin chain? I have a bunch of repair kits for just about anything but stihl chain... I can bring it along in case anyone has a broken cutter or needs a change in chain length. I just got some stihl green 3/8 chain I ground the double rakers off... probably make a round ground entry out of them.


----------



## srcarr52 (Jan 16, 2013)

I'll bring a spinner/breaker like normal.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Jan 16, 2013)

I will bring.... A stopwatch..


----------



## nstueve (Jan 16, 2013)

mx_racer428 said:


> I will bring.... A stopwatch..


we gonna see another sweet splitter from you alex???

PS: you sig link no longer works...


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Jan 17, 2013)

No splitter this time. I do need to remove the link. Sold it a few months back. I keep getting feedback from the guy, really likes it. I do with I would have sold mine and kept that one.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Jan 17, 2013)

I thing we have all had that question at one point. "Get together"


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 17, 2013)

Shaun, Good to hear from you my friend, I figured this race would get your attention and btw congrats to you and Kelly!!

I have a 20" large mount .058 and spoke with Ron last evening and he said we were welcome to use his minty 371. That being said I wanted to see what you guys think about this: MY 2171 has a MM and unlimited coil, his 371 has MM unlimited coil and no gasket. Both saws are pretty much stock so I would like to see these chains perform on these average everyday saws. I think 12" cotonwood cants will be in order here and I will need a small crew to run this race and i will line up a dry erase board and easel to display times from this race and the dollar race.


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Fastest chain... What you use it for is up to you...:msp_wink:



Lets see how fast we could quarter a beef!!:msp_sneaky:


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 17, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Lets see how fast we could quarter a beef!!:msp_sneaky:



who is going to clean the saw up after that,nasty!:confused2:


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Jan 17, 2013)

hoskvarna said:


> who is going to clean the saw up after that,nasty!:confused2:



Sounds like a good time for the wright!! Just collecting dust now...


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 17, 2013)

hoskvarna said:


> who is going to clean the saw up after that,nasty!:confused2:



Just take the clutch cover off and let the dog take care of the rest...


----------



## nstueve (Jan 17, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Just take the clutch cover off and let the dog take care of the rest...



that''s funny i was going to say the same thing! LOL great minds think alike, or maybe redneck minds think alike??


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 17, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Just take the clutch cover off and let the dog take care of the rest...



dont want her to cut her tonge,take off chain


----------



## srcarr52 (Jan 17, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> What do you all think of this? Instead of having a build off which I am all for, or in addition to, what if we have a chain race! I dont have the time to do another saw right now and there are folks on here that are not builders but can sharpen a mean chain.
> 
> Lets set it up like this, 2 catergories: round filed, square filed.
> The chain is to be 3/8 chisel of any flavor and would have 72dl and have the 3 bars that go with them (.050 .058 .063).
> ...



I'll help with either race and I have a 20" 5o gauge bar to use.


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 17, 2013)

hoskvarna said:


> who is going to clean the saw up after that,nasty!:confused2:



Use the top of the bar...... Less mess that way! Might want to stand clear of the bar nose for that.


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 17, 2013)

I was thinking that I would like to add one more category! Semi chisel... Some of us run it but how fast can you make it?


----------



## mweba (Jan 17, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> I was thinking that I would like to add one more category! Semi chisel... Some of us run it but how fast can you make it?



Sure giving us a lot of homework :msp_mad:


----------



## nstueve (Jan 17, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> I was thinking that I would like to add one more category! Semi chisel... Some of us run it but how fast can you make it?



Maybe I am completly wrong on this but we don't have any empericle evidence on how long a chain will keep it's edge and what the speeds are. And maybe this is way to much trouble but... should we race the chains first thing and then have the top 3 run and cut all afternoon and then take times again in the afternoon to see how they hold up over an afternoon of cutting?

Just seems there is so much speculation on round vs chisel; square grind vs round... would be cool to see some actual hard numbers on cut times in all variations!


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 17, 2013)

mweba said:


> Sure giving us a lot of homework :msp_mad:



Just grab a loop of RMC and enter it...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## srcarr52 (Jan 17, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> I was thinking that I would like to add one more category! Semi chisel... Some of us run it but how fast can you make it?



Yeah... those who can't keep their bars out of the dirt. :tongue:


----------



## 8433jeff (Jan 17, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> I was thinking that I would like to add one more category! Semi chisel... Some of us run it but how fast can you make it?



Not really worried about how fast my daughter cuts, yet anyway.


----------



## mweba (Jan 17, 2013)

Can I just show up, talk with like minded people and eat....a lot. What it all comes down too anyway..



Did I use the correct "too" Shaun?


----------



## TALLGUY (Jan 17, 2013)

Not a matter of keeping it out of the dirt for some. It is keeping the metal out of the wood.:msp_wink:


----------



## srcarr52 (Jan 17, 2013)

mweba said:


> Can I just show up, talk with like minded people and eat....a lot. What it all comes down too anyway..
> 
> 
> 
> Did I use the correct "too" Shaun?



No!


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 17, 2013)

mweba said:


> Can I just show up, talk with like minded people and eat....a lot. What it all comes down too anyway..




Sure..... Gotta have one kill joy among the crowd!:msp_biggrin:



8433jeff said:


> Not really worried about how fast my daughter cuts, yet anyway.



Let her get some tips from all of us and she will be cuttin faster than you in no time!



nstueve said:


> Maybe I am completly wrong on this but we don't have any empericle evidence on how long a chain will keep it's edge and what the speeds are. And maybe this is way to much trouble but... should we race the chains first thing and then have the top 3 run and cut all afternoon and then take times again in the afternoon to see how they hold up over an afternoon of cutting?
> 
> Just seems there is so much speculation on round vs chisel; square grind vs round... would be cool to see some actual hard numbers on cut times in all variations!



I will let you handle that one nathan!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 17, 2013)

srcarr52 said:


> Yeah... those who can't keep their bars out of the dirt. :tongue:



Wetgunpowder's coming down too? (Correct usage of "too" for Mitch.:msp_tongue

:big_smile:


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 17, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> Wetgunpowder's coming down too? (Correct usage of "too" for Mitch.:msp_tongue
> 
> :big_smile:



Funny Steve...............

Not HA-HA FUNNY!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 17, 2013)

mweba said:


> Can I just show up, talk with like minded people and eat....a lot. What it all comes down too anyway..
> 
> 
> 
> Did I use the correct "too" Shaun?



You can hang out with me Mitch, we need to sharpen up on our chainsaw sabotage skills....


----------



## remduck1 (Jan 17, 2013)

What is the date and location for this gtg? Is anyone welcome to check it out?


----------



## Ronaldo (Jan 17, 2013)

remduck1 said:


> What is the date and location for this gtg? Is anyone welcome to check it out?



Date is April 27 and address is found on post #506. We would love you to "check it out". We had a good turn out last year at this location and looking for another.
BETTER START ROUNDING UP SOME WOOD TO CUT!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 17, 2013)

remduck1 said:


> What is the date and location for this gtg? Is anyone welcome to check it out?



you bet,anyone can come! the addy is back a few pages but here it is ,3507 v ave,chelsea. bring some saws and some BS and youll fit rite in.:msp_w00t:


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Jan 17, 2013)

Ronaldo said:


> Date is April 27 and address is found on post #506. We would love you to "check it out". We had a good turn out last year at this location and looking for another.
> BETTER START ROUNDING UP SOME WOOD TO CUT!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron



We'll get there Ron. I'm sure Mike, Shaun, and I can make a pretty good dent in it in a day or two. If You and mark could go out and flag what you want, we could take care of it from there. With the amount of hours you guys are working you have other things to worry about and take care of.


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 18, 2013)

Im hoping to head out and drop king cherry that Alex and I found the other day and grab me a cord towards next years wood. I have one cord in the shed and need 7 more!!


----------



## KiwiBro (Jan 18, 2013)

*Any good buggers in or near Tipton who can help please?*

Hopefully, you guys don't think I'm being too cheeky, but I'm starting to get quite panicky about all this and hoping for a little help.
Long story short: I've been hung out to dry by a business in Iowa and whilst they have offered a full refund, I'm not confident it'll either happen or do so without problems.

Would anyone be willing to collect it from them please? I'm scrambling for an alternative supplier and if I don't find one, I'll give you my account details to wire the $ back to me, but until I decide I can't find anyone to supply in USA, I don't really want this $ to move back out as I get hit currency conversion charges and on top of all the costs I'm incurring associated with this fiasco, it's just one more cost I'd like to avoid in the meantime. I promise there'll be beer $ in it for the helpful person who comes to my rescue on this.

I really don't like asking people for favours unless I feel I've no other choice and have exhausted all means of self-help. This is one of those times. Could you please PM me if you can help? Thank you.


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 18, 2013)

I am happy to inform all of you that our first donation has rolled in... Jonsered Racket has donated enought pork shoulder to feed about 50 people and I have a smoker lined up to cook it up. Many thanks to Adam!!


----------



## nstueve (Jan 18, 2013)

srcarr52 said:


> Yeah... those who can't keep their bars out of the dirt. :tongue:


Some of us survive on river trunks that get pulled from build up on bridge pylons... Sometimes you can't help the dirt or the use of semi chisel... 



mweba said:


> Can I just show up, talk with like minded people and eat....a lot. What it all comes down too anyway..
> Did I use the correct "too" Shaun?


If you can replace the word "to" in a sentence with the word "also," you probably need to use "too" instead of "to"... make sense?



Steve NW WI said:


> Wetgunpowder's coming down too? (Correct usage of "too" for Mitch.:msp_tongue
> :big_smile:


LOL... good example...



hoskvarna said:


> you bet,anyone can come! the addy is back a few pages but here it is ,3507 v ave,chelsea. bring some saws and some BS and youll fit *rite* in.:msp_w00t:


now if we corrected Mitch's grammar....


----------



## Ronaldo (Jan 18, 2013)

mx_racer428 said:


> We'll get there Ron. I'm sure Mike, Shaun, and I can make a pretty good dent in it in a day or two. If You and mark could go out and flag what you want, we could take care of it from there. With the amount of hours you guys are working you have other things to worry about and take care of.



Alex,
Am quite sure we will need to take you up on that offer. Thanks!


----------



## jonsered raket (Jan 20, 2013)

Im very excited for this GTG, All I have heard is good things. Cant wait for the event and let me know if there is anything else I can do. Ill probably drive a U-Haul with the amount of saws I want to bring. Hopefully Ill be Debuting the Jonsered 940:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 20, 2013)

Hey Boyd, was that a NOS 535 Jonsy I saw at the shop on Saturday when I stopped to harass Todd? Didn't see much work if it wasn't.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 20, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> Hey Boyd, was that a NOS 535 Jonsy I saw at the shop on Saturday when I stopped to harass Todd? Didn't see much work if it wasn't.



It is used-But verrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry little!


----------



## Bill G (Jan 22, 2013)

Anyone bringing a 2 man saw??????????


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 22, 2013)

Bill G said:


> Anyone bringing a 2 man saw??????????



You perhaps?


----------



## moody (Jan 22, 2013)

Bill G said:


> Anyone bringing a 2 man saw??????????



Ray I believe has intentions to bring a Flogging yellow goose 99 we resurrected at Mark's place last fall.


----------



## jonsered raket (Jan 22, 2013)

I have a old strunk custom pro i could use some help with. Saw looks amazing for 1956!!


Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nstueve (Jan 22, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Im hoping to head out and drop king cherry that Alex and I found the other day and grab me a cord towards next years wood. I have one cord in the shed and need 7 more!!





Bill G said:


> Anyone bringing a 2 man saw??????????



There was a fella I know that didn't make the Fall GTG and he's got 4-6 running 2 man saws. He works concrete so there's no telling if he's ever going to show at a GTG or not. He's not on AS either...  Maybe instead of a build off we need to have 2man saw races! 

He's got a 1947 Diston KB7-AY and a Mac 940 as i recall...
KB7
Model Profile: KB7-AY (12HP)
940
Model Profile: 940


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 24, 2013)

For those still wanting to do a buildoff saw what do you say we have and Old-School port build off as in no machine work allowed. Port at will work transfers and such but no pop ups, no cut squish, and no cut bases! Let me know what yall think!


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 24, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> For those still wanting to do a buildoff saw what do you say we have and Old-School port build off as in no machine work allowed. Port at will work transfers and such but no pop ups, no cut squish, and no cut bases! Let me know what yall think!



I like old school...


----------



## nstueve (Jan 24, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> For those still wanting to do a buildoff saw what do you say we have and Old-School port build off as in no machine work allowed. Port at will work transfers and such but no pop ups, no cut squish, and no cut bases! Let me know what yall think!



hmmm, sounds good and levels the playing field for the novices... Only question is who will be the first to cheat? LOL!

ms250, echo 330t, or ???? Just trying to think of something that everyone can find and lay their hands on easy enough... Or anything 40cc and under or just make a sized group or two???


----------



## mitch95100 (Jan 24, 2013)

Can someone bring a Dolly 166?

Sent from my USCCADR3305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 24, 2013)

nstueve said:


> hmmm, sounds good and levels the playing field for the novices... Only question is who will be the first to cheat? LOL!
> 
> ms250, echo 330t, or ???? Just trying to think of something that everyone can find and lay their hands on easy enough... Or anything 40cc and under or just make a sized group or two???



I didn't cheat on my last buildoff............... No one told me you HAD to use a 350 crank!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 24, 2013)

nstueve said:


> hmmm, sounds good and levels the playing field for the novices... Only question is who will be the first to cheat? LOL!
> 
> ms250, echo 330t, or ???? Just trying to think of something that everyone can find and lay their hands on easy enough... Or anything 40cc and under or just make a sized group or two???



Just say anything under 70cc and go for it... Have some fun comparing models and makes... Or anything under 60cc...


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 24, 2013)

mitch95100 said:


> Can someone bring a Dolly 166?
> 
> Sent from my USCCADR3305 using Tapatalk 2



Bring anything you like....... Firewood processor wold be sweet to bring, if anyone has one!! Or a big logsplitter, Hint Hint!!
Just Sayin...


----------



## nstueve (Jan 24, 2013)

mitch95100 said:


> Can someone bring a Dolly 166?


Mark will probably have a 166 in yellow there... he may or may not let you run it but you can at least look at it from a safe distance :hmm3grin2orange:


Homelite410 said:


> Bring anything you like....... Firewood processor wold be sweet to bring, if anyone has one!! Or a big logsplitter, Hint Hint!!
> Just Sayin...



I'll probably bring a load of saws w/ me but I do agree that one of the firewood processors would be cool to look at and play with. I've never seen one myself... I'm assuming we are talking the 10+ HP models with the hydro log lifts and dual pass splitting right? Either way it might be cool to see what people are planning on having there... Here's a short list i'll probably have with...
7901 - 9010 - 6800i (or two) - 520i 
036- 026/260- 310(mitch built) - 046 mag - 076
maybe the 655BP if it's running by then. I might have to beg and plead with alex to make me an intake for the K&N filter for it...


----------



## mitch95100 (Jan 24, 2013)

nstueve said:


> Mark will probably have a 166 in yellow there... he may or may not let you run it but you can at least look at it from a safe distance :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> I'll probably bring a load of saws w/ me but I do agree that one of the firewood processors would be cool to look at and play with. I've never seen one myself... I'm assuming we are talking the 10+ HP models with the hydro log lifts and dual pass splitting right? Either way it might be cool to see what people are planning on having there... Here's a short list i'll probably have with...
> ...



I see you have a 7901 in your post... which is better? The 7900 it the 7910? Are there any differences?

Sent from my USCCADR3305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nstueve (Jan 24, 2013)

mitch95100 said:


> I see you have a 7901 in your post... which is better? The 7900 it the 7910? Are there any differences?



7901 and 7910 are different... the UK, EU, and AU all sold the 6401 makita as well as a 79cc version too, the 7901 (ie: my 7901makita = 7900 dolmar). I have a OEM 79cc top end on my 6401 so I call it a 7901 since that's the proper name for it. I've done some more modifications to it besides the top end though... All i can say is it's blowing 185psi warmed up now...

The 7910 changed a few things. It has a differnt muffler and the bottom end got hardened/strengthened. Not sure if the 7910 had anything else change... there are posts on it from when the 7910 was new.

As far as which is better... Don't think there is much difference in cutting time on them. Some guys have tried muff mods on them. I like my 7901/7900 b/c it's a proven saw. You go changing things and you won't know whether they are good changes until a year down the road when they have been tested for extended periods of time. I will say this. I'd rather run my 7901 over any 044/046/460/440/066/660.


----------



## jonsered raket (Jan 24, 2013)

What about anything 50mm or under? No base, squish or popup. Or before a certain year might be interesting.

Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Jan 24, 2013)

I vote on the ms250 or 025..... Just sayin....


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 24, 2013)

nstueve said:


> 7901 and 7910 are different... the UK, EU, and AU all sold the 6401 makita as well as a 79cc version too, the 7901 (ie: my 7901makita = 7900 dolmar). I have a OEM 79cc top end on my 6401 so I call it a 7901 since that's the proper name for it. I've done some more modifications to it besides the top end though... All i can say is it's blowing 185psi warmed up now...
> 
> The 7910 changed a few things. It has a differnt muffler and the bottom end got hardened/strengthened. Not sure if the 7910 had anything else change... there are posts on it from when the 7910 was new.
> 
> As far as which is better... Don't think there is much difference in cutting time on them. Some guys have tried muff mods on them. I like my 7901/7900 b/c it's a proven saw. You go changing things and you won't know whether they are good changes until a year down the road when they have been tested for extended periods of time. I will say this. I'd rather run my 7901 over any 044/046/460/440/066/660.



7910 is still strong, but about half a hp down from the 7900... No word yet as to hp gains with MM...
But very solid.


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 24, 2013)

mx_racer428 said:


> I vote on the ms250 or 025..... Just sayin....


 Ok, ok.... I vote for Homelite Super2 buildoff!!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 24, 2013)

homelite410 said:


> ok, ok.... I vote for homelite super2 buildoff!!



*banned!*


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 24, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> *banned![*



Can we red rep him too????
:hell_boy:


----------



## jonsered raket (Jan 24, 2013)

Ms 170 buildoff? Simply because i have one 

Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mitch95100 (Jan 24, 2013)

nstueve said:


> 7901 and 7910 are different... the UK, EU, and AU all sold the 6401 makita as well as a 79cc version too, the 7901 (ie: my 7901makita = 7900 dolmar). I have a OEM 79cc top end on my 6401 so I call it a 7901 since that's the proper name for it. I've done some more modifications to it besides the top end though... All i can say is it's blowing 185psi warmed up now...
> 
> The 7910 changed a few things. It has a differnt muffler and the bottom end got hardened/strengthened. Not sure if the 7910 had anything else change... there are posts on it from when the 7910 was new.
> 
> As far as which is better... Don't think there is much difference in cutting time on them. Some guys have tried muff mods on them. I like my 7901/7900 b/c it's a proven saw. You go changing things and you won't know whether they are good changes until a year down the road when they have been tested for extended periods of time. I will say this. I'd rather run my 7901 over any 044/046/460/440/066/660.



Lol sorry, I knew that the 7901 Is the blue version of the 7910 lol typo... I had a 7900 for a while but my cousin blew it up and I just parted it out. I want a new 7910, but if dolmar is going to come out with a 100cc+ I might go with that.

Sent from my USCCADR3305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nstueve (Jan 24, 2013)

jonsered raket said:


> Ms 170 buildoff? Simply because i have one



I do have a 170/180 I could run, but there is no way to run those little limbers though decent wood. It would take forever for them to hog thru a 12-16inch cant!

Alright I got one we can all agree on... 

  * MiniMAC build off! *


----------



## nstueve (Jan 24, 2013)

mitch95100 said:


> Lol sorry, I knew that the 7901 Is the blue version of the 7910 lol typo... I had a 7900 for a while but my cousin blew it up and I just parted it out. I want a new 7910, but if dolmar is going to come out with a 100cc+ I might go with that.
> 
> Sent from my USCCADR3305 using Tapatalk 2



I wouldn't hold your breath for the 100cc. Rumors leak and it will still be 2 years till we see or hear anything solid from Dolmar. IF they only have proto-types done for testing there is ZERO guarentee that it will get produced. Point in case Dolmar 134... yeah never heard of that one have you??? it was the supposed predicessor to the 9010 and never went to market even though prototypes were made and tested. The only thing that 100cc Dolmar thread is doing is creating hype over something we'll probably never see... You'll have a better chance finding a 153, 655BP, 125sp, 797, 650 or 166 in good condition for a good price... Just sayin...


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Jan 24, 2013)

nstueve said:


> I do have a 170/180 I could run, but there is no way to run those little limbers though decent wood. It would take forever for them to hog thru a 12-16inch cant!



Agreed, but with that being said.. The longer cut time will really show the deference between each saw. Yes it won't take 7 seconds to cut the cant and have maybe one second time deference between saws but with a 20 sec cut time you could actually SEE the difference in the saws.


----------



## jonsered raket (Jan 24, 2013)

And hell we got all day i like the theory of actually seeing a difference, and at under 200 new im sure there is piles around.its early enough we could have 2 builds! Thatd be a first.

Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bill G (Jan 25, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> You perhaps?



I might but they do take up a ton of room and I am not sure how many appreciate the ole mag and steel. I know* I do*


----------



## Bill G (Jan 25, 2013)

nstueve said:


> There was a fella I know that didn't make the Fall GTG and he's got 4-6 running 2 man saws. He works concrete so there's no telling if he's ever going to show at a GTG or not. He's not on AS either...  Maybe instead of a build off we need to have 2man saw races!
> 
> He's got a 1947 Diston KB7-AY and a Mac 940 as i recall...
> KB7]




Sounds good to me:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## Bill G (Jan 25, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Bring anything you like....... Firewood processor wold be sweet to bring, if anyone has one!! Or a big logsplitter, Hint Hint!!
> Just Sayin...



Give the Blockbuster boys down in Mt Pleasant a call. I am sure they will bring a processor up. 

Bill


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 25, 2013)

jonsered raket said:


> Ms 170 buildoff? Simply because i have one



I _CAN'T_ believe you would ACTUALLY spend time on one of them saws.... Id rather port a Wild Thing.... Well I bet I could beat a 180 with a wild thing. OH WAIT I would have a 10 cc advantage..:cool2:

BTW super2 is 31.1cc... *IF* I have time I would love to see a Super 2 beat a 180..

Bill, I will give them a call and se if they would demo a unit, Is there any interest from our attendees?

My neighbor also has the largest log splitter from Northern and I will see if wecan demo that as well.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 25, 2013)

Bill G said:


> I might but they do take up a ton of room and I am not sure how many appreciate the ole mag and steel. I know* I do*



Bill, you not alone in that.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 25, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> I _CAN'T_ believe you would ACTUALLY spend time on one of them saws.... Id rather port a Wild Thing.... Well I bet I could beat a 180 with a wild thing. OH WAIT I would have a 10 cc advantage..:cool2:
> 
> BTW super2 is 31.1cc... *IF* I have time I would love to see a Super 2 beat a 180..
> 
> ...



I don't know what the fuss is about. A Wildthing build off is hard to beat for cheap fun.


----------



## arborealbuffoon (Jan 25, 2013)

Modifiedmark said:


> I don't know what the fuss is about. A Wildthing build off is hard to beat for cheap fun.



Rumor has it that Homelite410 already has a "modified" Wild Thang. He won't talk about it much, but I think he shrunk a 350 chevy and stuffed it behind that purple plastic.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Jan 25, 2013)

arborealbuffoon said:


> Rumor has it that Homelite410 already has a "modified" Wild Thang. He won't talk about it much, but I think he shrunk a 350 chevy and stuffed it behind that purple plastic.



With pipes too....


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 25, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> I _CAN'T_ believe you would ACTUALLY spend time on one of them saws.... Id rather port a Wild Thing.... Well I bet I could beat a 180 with a wild thing. OH WAIT I would have a 10 cc advantage..:cool2:
> 
> BTW super2 is 31.1cc... *IF* I have time I would love to see a Super 2 beat a 180..
> 
> ...





Bill G said:


> Sounds good to me:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:




+1....
Just sayin...


----------



## nstueve (Jan 25, 2013)

Modifiedmark said:


> I don't know what the fuss is about. A Wildthing build off is hard to beat for cheap fun.



Plus you can use them for the saw toss when were done racing them! :msp_scared:


----------



## nstueve (Jan 25, 2013)

Bill G said:


> I might but they do take up a ton of room and I am not sure how many appreciate the ole mag and steel. I know* I do*



I enjoy the old stuff. It's fun to run and talk about, and I would've played with some more old mag/steel if I had time at the last GTG... I still think some 2 man saw dollar races seems like fun! Who is going to run the dollar races anyhow?

Mike/Hosky's:
Are we going to have a spot for trade/swap/buy/free to good home? I know some of us always have something that falls in that category... And if you don't have something for that area you should probably be looking for a new project anyway!


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 25, 2013)

nstueve said:


> Plus you can use them for the saw toss when were done racing them! :msp_scared:



Naw, there too light, real men toss MAC 610's


----------



## jonsered raket (Jan 25, 2013)

Alrighty nevermind the 170, dont want some giant fuss about it just figured id throw it out there. Excuse my stupidity, but its the only small piece of crap i have. 

Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mitch95100 (Jan 25, 2013)

jonsered raket said:


> Alrighty nevermind the 170, dont want some giant fuss about it just figured id throw it out there. Excuse my stupidity, but its the only small piece of crap i have.
> 
> Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk 2



Don't worry about it. I have a 170 and it has cut alot of firewood. It is cheaply made but it runs like a top.

Sent from my USCCADR3305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 25, 2013)

jonsered raket said:


> Alrighty nevermind the 170, dont want some giant fuss about it just figured id throw it out there. Excuse my stupidity, but its the only small piece of crap i have.
> 
> Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk 2



That's why you should just go by cc on those little fellas... Everyone's got a 30 sumpthing cc laying around somewhere...
My money is on a little old homelite to take it...


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> That's why you should just go by cc on those little fellas... Everyone's got a 30 sumpthing cc laying around somewhere...
> My money is on a little old homelite to take it...



*THAT* is the best thing I have heard all morning...... I believe that you have lit the fire for a ported super2...


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm looking at showing up with a pile of old iron/mag...


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 25, 2013)

arborealbuffoon said:


> Rumor has it that Homelite410 already has a "modified" Wild Thang. He won't talk about it much, but I think he shrunk a 350 chevy and stuffed it behind that purple plastic.



Meh....... It runs ok....... WHEN it starts..


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 25, 2013)

nstueve said:


> I enjoy the old stuff. It's fun to run and talk about, and I would've played with some more old mag/steel if I had time at the last GTG... I still think some 2 man saw dollar races seems like fun! Who is going to run the dollar races anyhow?
> 
> Mike/Hosky's:
> Are we going to have a spot for trade/swap/buy/free to good home? I know some of us always have something that falls in that category... And if you don't have something for that area you should probably be looking for a new project anyway!



Yes we will have a swap trailer or such...
I am looking for volunteers to run both the chain races and the dollar race.. Prolly need 3-4 for chain races and 2-3 fpr dollar races. Oh and someone to bring like 4 stopwatches!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 25, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> *THAT* is the best thing I have heard all morning...... I believe that you have lit the fire for a ported super2...



I got a killer bee mac3200 that says it ain't skeered... :msp_sneaky:

It may not win, but it'll numb yer fingers...


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 25, 2013)

Advertised hp on super 2 is 1.75 MS180 is 2, so...... I WILL need to add some aluminum in strategic locations in order to win!!!!


----------



## nstueve (Jan 25, 2013)

Ok so how about anything less than 40cc? 39.9cc or less should catch all the saws we are talking about and cast out the 025/250 that are on the bottom end of the 40cc class, and everyone has a limber!

No pop-ups or cutting squish or machine work, just old fashion porting, mm, ect... Sound good?


----------



## 8433jeff (Jan 25, 2013)

nstueve said:


> Ok so how about anything less than 40cc? 39.9cc or less should catch all the saws we are talking about and cast out the 025/250 that are on the bottom end of the 40cc class, and everyone has a limber!
> 
> No pop-ups or cutting squish or machine work, just old fashion porting, mm, ect... Sound good?



And have two classes.

Losers.



Cheaters.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 25, 2013)

8433jeff said:


> And have two classes.
> 
> Losers.
> 
> ...



Can you say... MS210 w/ an 025 power unit???
Hahahahahahaha!!!!!!

I'd go sub 35cc to keep things interesting...


----------



## nstueve (Jan 25, 2013)

8433jeff said:


> And have two classes.
> Losers.
> 
> Cheaters.


Well you're always going to have a couple of each... :msp_biggrin:

I took a look at stihl specs and a few of the saws I found that meet the 39.9cc or less category are...
009
021
020T
019T
017
018
015

That should leave enough room for everyone to find something Stihl or other...


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> I'd go sub 35cc to keep things interesting...



Most definately...........


----------



## nstueve (Jan 25, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Can you say... MS210 w/ an 025 power unit???
> Hahahahahahaha!!!!!!
> 
> I'd go sub 35cc to keep things interesting...





Homelite410 said:


> Most definately...........



seems like the 021 is only 35cc so you're not edging it out for cheaters that want to load a 025 top end on. Sub 35cc seems like a pretty small class...
The only saws left in the stihl category are...
017
018
015
020
021 (maybe)
192t

and some poulan s25 series are 34cc and we all know shaun wants to run that s25 he made 2 years ago... How about we just make a saw class? best limber under 10lbs? That would edge out the 025/250 by 0.1 lb!


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 25, 2013)

nstueve said:


> seems like the 021 is only 35cc so you're not edging it out for cheaters that want to load a 025 top end on. Sub 35cc seems like a pretty small class...
> The only saws left in the stihl category are...
> 017
> 018
> ...



021 is 35.2..... 
It don't make weight...
:msp_wink:


----------



## nstueve (Jan 25, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> 021 is 35.2.....
> It don't make weight...
> :msp_wink:



does too! 9.7lbs :msp_tongue:
Bill's Saw Shop - Stihl chain saw specifications
And even if the official weights are more than 10lbs I could put it on a diet  it's about the individual saw not the mass specs! 


Honestly I really could care less. I have several of any category here to choose from, but ya'll are killing my hopes of an 009 build! It makes weight under 10lb but is 36.6cc Boooooooo!!!!:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## mitch95100 (Jan 25, 2013)

how about a Earthquake chainsaw build? The thread on it should give you everything you need to know


----------



## nstueve (Jan 25, 2013)

mitch95100 said:


> how about a Earthquake chainsaw build? The thread on it should give you everything you need to know



I'd rather spend the money on another Tsumura bar instead of a saw I'd use for the chainsaw toss! I like the idea of guys mildly modding their limbers and running what they already own!


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 25, 2013)

nstueve said:


> I'd rather spend the money on another Tsumura bar instead of a saw I'd use for the chainsaw toss! I like the idea of guys mildly modding their limbers and running what they already own!



My 3200 says yer Stihl can't hold it's oil...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 25, 2013)

I don't think GTGs were meant to be this complicated.....


----------



## Philbert (Jan 25, 2013)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I don't think GTGs were meant to be this complicated.....



(Iowa is pretty quiet this time of year. Corn is in. Floods haven't started yet . . . )

Philbert


----------



## nstueve (Jan 25, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> My 3200 says yer Stihl can't hold it's oil...
> :msp_sneaky:



yeah it'll be peein it on your 3200!


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 25, 2013)

nstueve said:


> yeah it'll be peein it on your 3200!



That Stihl will probably hang a ring in protest after getting drubbed by a lowly plastic doorstop...
:msp_biggrin:


----------



## 8433jeff (Jan 25, 2013)

nstueve said:


> does too! 9.7lbs :msp_tongue:
> Bill's Saw Shop - Stihl chain saw specifications
> And even if the official weights are more than 10lbs I could put it on a diet  it's about the individual saw not the mass specs!
> 
> ...



So the 012 needs an 009 cloak. Thats doable.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 25, 2013)

...[video=youtube;hlfxNwo7z3Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlfxNwo7z3Y&list=UUfB03KVhJRBISPufMa8F7GA&index=82[/video]


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 25, 2013)

8433jeff said:


> So the 012 needs an 009 cloak. Thats doable.



Yes... The 012 is a MUCH better doorstop than the 009...
No question...


----------



## nstueve (Jan 25, 2013)

8433jeff said:


> So the 012 needs an 009 cloak. Thats doable.





Hedgerow said:


> Yes... The 012 is a MUCH better doorstop than the 009...
> No question...



yeah right! those 012's are nice but they are hard to find in runnable shape... And when you do find a good 012 P&C they are defiantly going to cost you $50+... I'm not spending any cash on a 009-012. The stuff I have was given to me and that's the only reason I might put one together!

Honestly I might spend some $$$ on getting my 132s going. I need a true top handle anyway and it's a true 32cc saw just like the 3200... We'll see how it all goes down between now and Spring... If I get my 655bp running I'll want to run it more than these lil shi*ers...

Anyone know how to sharpen a long saw? I need to get that figured out too!

PS: i'm conscripting Matt to run the other side of the long saw for the rematch against the Wright!!!!


----------



## jra1100 (Jan 25, 2013)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I don't think GTGs were meant to be this complicated.....



Amen brother. I mostly like to walk around and watch other guys and saws cut. Now and then I will run one of mine, and anyone is welcome to run anything I bring. Races are fun but not the highlight of my day. To each his own, and if this other stuff is going on it bothers me not. I'd just like it to be a bit warmer this year, although the heater in the shop sure kept us comfy last year. JR


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 25, 2013)

jra1100 said:


> Amen brother. I mostly like to walk around and watch other guys and saws cut. Now and then I will run one of mine, and anyone is welcome to run anything I bring. Races are fun but not the highlight of my day. To each his own, and if this other stuff is going on it bothers me not. I'd just like it to be a bit warmer this year, although the heater in the shop sure kept us comfy last year. JR



i agree JR,i was going around trying to be a good host last yr. im going to enjoy myself more this yr,and run more saws!:msp_w00t:


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 25, 2013)

jra1100 said:


> Amen brother. I mostly like to walk around and watch other guys and saws cut. Now and then I will run one of mine, and anyone is welcome to run anything I bring. Races are fun but not the highlight of my day. To each his own, and if this other stuff is going on it bothers me not. I'd just like it to be a bit warmer this year, although the heater in the shop sure kept us comfy last year. JR



I'm with ya! I have alot of fun with just my old green junks as Mike likes to call them.

A little warmer this year would be great, but me, I would be fine with the temp from last year, but I would hope it would be a little more dry!


----------



## wendell (Jan 25, 2013)

Did someone mention 166?

What's the date?


----------



## 8433jeff (Jan 25, 2013)

4/27/2013 same bacon time, same bacon place.


----------



## 8433jeff (Jan 25, 2013)

8433jeff said:


> So the 012 needs an 009 cloak. Thats doable.





Hedgerow said:


> Yes... The 012 is a MUCH better doorstop than the 009...
> No question...





nstueve said:


> yeah right! those 012's are nice but they are hard to find in runnable shape... And when you do find a good 012 P&C they are defiantly going to cost you $50+... I'm not spending any cash on a 009-012. The stuff I have was given to me and that's the only reason I might put one together!
> 
> Honestly I might spend some $$$ on getting my 132s going. I need a true top handle anyway and it's a true 32cc saw just like the 3200... We'll see how it all goes down between now and Spring... If I get my 655bp running I'll want to run it more than these lil shi*ers...
> 
> ...



All I'm pointing out is with one saw it would be easier to keep things honest. You race em, maybe I'll watch, maybe I'll be eating, maybe I'll be running saws.

Rain, snow, sun, I hope everybody and then some can get there. We really had fun last year, and the weather wasn't terrible for running saws, after the rain.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 25, 2013)

8433jeff said:


> All I'm pointing out is with one saw it would be easier to keep things honest. You race em, maybe I'll watch, maybe I'll be eating, maybe I'll be running saws.
> 
> Rain, snow, sun, I hope everybody and then some can get there. We really had fun last year, and the weather wasn't terrible for running saws, after the rain.



No....
One saw is boring...
Run what ya brung...
Within the rules of course...:msp_biggrin:
And cheaper...


----------



## nstueve (Jan 26, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Within the rules of course...:msp_biggrin:



cheaters always prosper.... until they get caught:msp_scared:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 26, 2013)

nstueve said:


> cheaters always prosper.... until they get caught:msp_scared:



Trust me...
If I cheated, I still couldn't win a build off...
I'm more apt to bring a stock saw!!!


----------



## nstueve (Jan 26, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Trust me...
> If I cheated, I still couldn't win a build off...
> I'm more apt to bring a stock saw!!!



Matt I think you and I are on the same page... I'd rather have a mildly warmed up saw that will always start when you need it to! The extent of my modifications go so far as to mod the muffler, pull the base gasket, and sharpen the chain!


----------



## jonsered raket (Jan 26, 2013)

I think someones gotta make the call out of them iowans, less yakin and more hackin. If its open under 40 ill probably be roaching a 2139 down there.

Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 26, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Trust me...
> If I cheated, I still couldn't win a build off...
> I'm more apt to bring a stock saw!!!



Matt, I couln't agree more - right now. My arsenal is pathetically stock. Badazzed enough to kick some Stihl butt, but still stock.

I'd send the 420 off to get ported, but it's over 40ccs, and it's just a bit busy right now.

In other news, I may never leave the basement again, at least till I gotta shut down the new stove!


----------



## arborealbuffoon (Jan 26, 2013)

jonsered raket said:


> I think someones gotta make the call out of them iowans, less yakin and more hackin. If its open under 40 ill probably be roaching a 2139 down there.
> 
> Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk 2



Which Iowans you talkin' 'bout, son?? 

Seriously though Mr. Raket, I be the black sheep of all the Iowanians on here. (If you hadn't already figured that one out!) 

All of which is to say that no one gives a damn 'bout anything I got to say. But, my 2 cents worth sez there should be a STOCK saw race or two (honor system) or as Hedgerow would say: "Run what you brung...."

Failing all that, I DO have a 2036 in yer favorite colors that I would probably throw down if I cared that much. Or maybe I'll keep that thing around for actual work.............


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 28, 2013)

arborealbuffoon said:


> Which Iowans you talkin' 'bout, son??
> 
> Seriously though Mr. Raket, I be the black sheep of all the Iowanians on here. (If you hadn't already figured that one out!)
> 
> ...



Pete, The dollar race is the run what you brung race....... 

If you want to build something then lets keep it sub 40cc. All colors makes models but HAS TO BE 40CC or less as stated on build sticker! If the sticker says 40 or less than your in. CHEATERS, lets see what your capable of!! 
Agreed?


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 28, 2013)

MxRacer, Myself, and my Father in law put 6 logs down this last sat for the gtg. I got stuck twice and put 3 tanks thru my 350 buildoff saw and I hope you all can sharpen a chain good, cause the softest log was a Cherry that is green! We are getting there and have a long way to go.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Jan 28, 2013)

I think we got a lot accomplished really. Sure was nice to actually get some cut time in. The 550 clocked 1.7 hours of run time Saturday. Think we did pretty good! I know my body sure says we did something Saturday!!


----------



## arborealbuffoon (Jan 28, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Pete, The dollar race is the run what you brung race.......
> 
> If you want to build something then lets keep it sub 40cc. All colors makes models but HAS TO BE 40CC or less as stated on build sticker! If the sticker says 40 or less than your in. CHEATERS, lets see what your capable of!!
> Agreed?



What if all I had was the 2036?? Dollar races([email protected]) plus in under 40cc. Now I see where this is going.....


----------



## jonsered raket (Jan 28, 2013)

So i can sticker my 930 to a 2139? Its gotta be a 40 and under Honestly. And i have stock saws id love to put up against others

Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 28, 2013)

jonsered raket said:


> So i can sticker my 930 to a 2139? Its gotta be a 40 and under Honestly. And i have stock saws id love to put up against others



I think under 40 is good.. There is a lot of saws under 40 to build.


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 29, 2013)

I love Iowa... At 4 am this morning its 58 degrees and they have issued a winter storm watch for 9pm tonight with a chance of up to 3" of snow by tomorrow morning! And -5 deg by thursday night! This winter is all messed up!!


----------



## mweba (Jan 29, 2013)

While we are at it, how about an electric saw race? Pole saws? Speed porting?




I really enjoyed the timed saw rebuild. I'll sit and watch all of the above.


----------



## nstueve (Jan 29, 2013)

mweba said:


> how about an electric saw race?



Do we have 3 phase electric available to us???


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 29, 2013)

mweba said:


> While we are at it, how about an electric saw race? Pole saws? Speed porting?
> I really enjoyed the timed saw rebuild. I'll sit and watch all of the above.



Hell yeah!! I just got a milwaukee electric saw from my neighbor!! All metal too!


----------



## mweba (Jan 29, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Hell yeah!! I just got a milwaukee electric saw from my neighbor!! All metal too!



Sawzall races, limited to 18 volt lithium? Six inch blade minimum. Has to fit under the plastic?


----------



## jonsered raket (Jan 29, 2013)

Well im set then ill have a ms 180 to destroy and hopefully a good feeling 2139. Ill load up some parts saws too for the swap trailer, i could probably fill one alone.:beer:

Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 8433jeff (Jan 29, 2013)

nstueve said:


> Do we have 3 phase electric available to us???



Bring your genset. No off road diesel on site. Observe all posted roads, please.


----------



## jonsered raket (Jan 29, 2013)

Its gotta be down up down too so we can watch people try to flip sawzalls at record speed while going full boar. Definately a prize for the winner haha

Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nstueve (Jan 29, 2013)

jonsered raket said:


> Its gotta be down up down too so we can watch people try to flip sawzalls at record speed while going full boar. Definately a prize for the winner hah



No way man... Just get a saw set and make a two sided sawsall blade!
http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/ProductImages/japanesetools/056453.jpg

View attachment 276347


----------



## arborealbuffoon (Jan 29, 2013)

jonsered raket said:


> Its gotta be down up down too so we can watch people try to flip sawzalls at record speed while going full boar. Definately a prize for the winner haha
> 
> Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk 2



Sawzall "flipping" could be an event in its own right. Really wouldn't even need any wood.....


----------



## mweba (Jan 29, 2013)

Bring it!! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


[video=youtube_share;mespbPDv2FU]http://youtu.be/mespbPDv2FU[/video]


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Jan 29, 2013)

mweba said:


> Bring it!! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> [video=youtube_share;mespbPDv2FU]http://youtu.be/mespbPDv2FU[/video]



That right there.... Made my day! Thank you!


----------



## nstueve (Jan 29, 2013)

mweba said:


> Bring it!! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Something tells me mitch doesn't have much to do today... :msp_confused:

Either way he definitely needs a more aggressive blade and we'll have to get a 2x4 to use as a cant! unless someoen wants to cut a 2.5in by 2.5inch square cant...????


----------



## jonsered raket (Jan 29, 2013)

I say we use a 4x4 and ditch the metal blade mweba

Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 29, 2013)

mweba said:


> Bring it!! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> [video=youtube_share;mespbPDv2FU]http://youtu.be/mespbPDv2FU[/video]



You even run a dull blade on that!! Lol..


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 29, 2013)

Ditch the sawzall........ Wright blade races!!


----------



## Mo. Jim (Jan 29, 2013)

jonsered raket said:


> Well im set then ill have a ms 180 to destroy and hopefully a good feeling 2139. Ill load up some parts saws too for the swap trailer, i could probably fill one alone.:beer:
> 
> Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk 2



Mo. JIM likes parts saws,between Mike Roush and Mitch,ole Jim went home about broke. I did get some good runners out of the deal and five or so went in my collecton.:biggrin:


----------



## nstueve (Jan 29, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Ditch the sawzall........ Wright blade races!!



I'm researching sharpening my 1man long saw so I can give that Wright a better run for it's money this year. 

BTW... I think I still owe lurch a $1 for loosing...


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Jan 29, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Ditch the sawzall........ Wright blade races!!



I like that idea too!! Get the ol girl off the shelf and get some run time on er!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 29, 2013)

nstueve said:


> I'm researching sharpening my 1man long saw so I can give that Wright a better run for it's money this year.
> 
> BTW... I think I still owe lurch a $1 for loosing...



...[video=youtube;1-54jVYkWMQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-54jVYkWMQ&list=UUfB03KVhJRBISPufMa8F7GA&index=6[/video]

That's Work saw collector "mweba's honorary father", and Heimanm holding the log down.
Lurch2 running the wright, and Nstueve on the misery whip...


----------



## nstueve (Jan 29, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> That's Work saw collector "mweba's honorary father", and Heimanm holding the log down.
> Lurch2 running the wright, and Nstueve on the misery whip...



I've been reading up on that saw and it should only be used in soft wood... painfully obvious that it's not sharp either... going to spend some time tuning that thing in and then it's on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mweba (Jan 29, 2013)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> You even run a dull blade on that!! Lol..



I put the sharp one on for the "after" vid, duh :msp_blink:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 29, 2013)

nstueve said:


> I've been reading up on that saw and it should only be used in soft wood... painfully obvious that it's not sharp either... going to spend some time tuning that thing in and then it's on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Might want to use a smaller cant too... I got winded just watching the race...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 29, 2013)

mweba said:


> Bring it!! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> [video=youtube_share;mespbPDv2FU]http://youtu.be/mespbPDv2FU[/video]



any muff mod or ports? or just stock,lol!


----------



## nstueve (Jan 29, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Might want to use a smaller cant too... I got winded just watching the race...
> :hmm3grin2orange:



no doubt... Did you see that I said you were going to be forced into service to run the other end of the saw?? LOL! 

I'll get some arm work done on the poplar I still have sitting below! 

looking for the proper files and tools for sharpening as we speak... unless someone else knows how to sharpen and the tools to do it???? I'm pretty good on bribes...


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 29, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Ditch the sawzall........ Wright blade races!!




There you go, one that I can actually do! :hmm3grin2orange:

You think the change over on the saws all was tough, wait till you see this one.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 29, 2013)

nstueve said:


> no doubt... Did you see that I said you were going to be forced into service to run the other end of the saw?? LOL!
> 
> I'll get some arm work done on the poplar I still have sitting below!
> 
> looking for the proper files and tools for sharpening as we speak... unless someone else knows how to sharpen and the tools to do it???? I'm pretty good on bribes...



Get that saw sharp, put another handle on it, and Mitch can spray wd-40 on it..
We'll kick ass on any wright out there...


----------



## rms61moparman (Jan 29, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Get that saw sharp, put another handle on it, and Mitch can spray wd-40 on it..
> We'll kick ass on any wright out there...





Be careful what you say!!!

Very, Very, careful!!!



Mike


----------



## mweba (Jan 29, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Get that saw sharp, put another handle on it, and Mitch can spray wd-40 on it..
> We'll kick ass on any wright out there...



WD-40 technician. I like the ring of that.


----------



## nstueve (Jan 29, 2013)

mweba said:


> WD-40 technician. I like the ring of that.



try "lubrication specialist"... LOL...:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 30, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Get that saw sharp, put another handle on it, and Mitch can spray wd-40 on it..
> We'll kick ass on any wright out there...



Go fast enough and you just may start the cant on fire....


----------



## mweba (Jan 30, 2013)

nstueve said:


> try "lubrication specialist"... LOL...:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Now that's just gross


----------



## Lurch2 (Jan 30, 2013)

Keep talkin boys. The old irons always up for a race. :hmm3grin2orange:



















As long as it starts.


----------



## nstueve (Jan 30, 2013)

mweba said:


> Now that's just gross



Oh come on... it's funny and you know it! :msp_tongue:


----------



## Bill G (Jan 30, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Get that saw sharp, put another handle on it, and Mitch can spray wd-40 on it..
> We'll kick ass on any wright out there...



Well that sounds like a challenge.:biggrin:


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 1, 2013)

What if it is a ported Wright??


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Feb 1, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> What if it is a ported Wright??



Did some one says races??? Oh yeah!!! On your mark....


----------



## nstueve (Feb 1, 2013)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Did some one says races???


Not big enough... we need 2L boots!
View attachment 276789


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 1, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> What if it is a ported Wright??



He can port it if he wants to... 
As long as he don't sharpen it, we're good...
:msp_wink:


----------



## WetGunPowder (Feb 1, 2013)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Did some one says races??? Oh yeah!!! On your mark....



Leinies Creamy Dark at Ward's. Look familiar guys?


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 1, 2013)

WetGunPowder said:


> Leinies Creamy Dark at Ward's. Look familiar guys?



It does... If ya have 2 of those, you can just skip supper...


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 5, 2013)

WetGunPowder said:


> Leinies Creamy Dark at Ward's. Look familiar guys?



I liked that place once we found it!!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Feb 5, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> I liked that place once we found it!!



Couldn't have been that hard, Dresser only has about 3 streets!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Feb 5, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> Couldn't have been that hard, Dresser only has about 3 streets!



But remember-They come from towns with only 1 street!





AND they were following mweba!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 6, 2013)

WetGunPowder said:


> But remember-They come from towns with only 1 street!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bwahahahahaha... How true is that!! STOUT is kinda small!


----------



## mweba (Feb 6, 2013)

WetGunPowder said:


> But remember-They come from towns with only 1 street!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Using your directions, eh? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## moody (Feb 6, 2013)

mweba said:


> Using your directions, eh? :msp_biggrin:



It's ok Mitch if I remember correctly got a little lost trying to Stout. But in my defense you didn't have your Batman beacon up and going.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Feb 6, 2013)

WetGunPowder said:


> But remember-They come from towns with only 1 street!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I remember right, the phone call went:

Mike: Hey, how do we get there?
Me: I thot you were following Mitch?
Mike: Well, we were, but then he turned around and went back the other way. We're still goin straight.
Me: So guess what you have to do...


----------



## nstueve (Feb 6, 2013)

I just put a Raspberry Wheat and a Welsh ESB into bottles this week. I have enough bottles for two more 5 gallon batches... As long as it stays warm I'll go cutting instead of stay inside and drink beer; save the beer for the GTG! I should be able to bring a case or two to share! If I remember correctly I owe wendell a couple home brews... 

Sorry wendell, 
The Vanilla Bourbon Porter didn't carbonate very well and didn't want to chance shipping you flat beer. :msp_sad:


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 6, 2013)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> If I remember right, the phone call went:
> 
> Mike: Hey, how do we get there?
> Me: I thot you were following Mitch?
> ...



Yes, Yes it did go that way!!


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 7, 2013)

Ok for a recap here and so everyone is on the same page....

Dollar races (pay a dollar to race yer saw and will post times.)
Chain races ( square chisel, round chisel, and semi chisel in any of the .050, .058, 063 flavors 72dl)
buildoff saw ( 35cc or smaller marked on the case...... anything goes! may the best cheater win)
Swap trailer ( for those who are interested.)
Pot luck dinner with pulled pork donated by fellow as member.

Plenty of room to camp


Let me know if this covers it or if you would like to add something!


----------



## ramrat (Feb 7, 2013)

This will be my first gtg . I just need to get my big bore 046 build and I should be ready to go.


----------



## Philbert (Feb 7, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Let me know if this covers it or if you would like to add something!



'Door prizes' are always fun!

Don't have to be big things (gloves, hats, t-shirts, stickers, etc.). Some vendors will support these. Some members can contribute stuff. I try to bring stuff if I come.
Just don't make the drawing too late, so that those who have to leave by 4 PM (or when ever) can participate.

Philbert


----------



## jonsered raket (Feb 7, 2013)

This will be a blast guys. I cant wait, ill bring the pork but who will bring the buns? Anyone got a bakery connection? Also any time for firearms? Maybe tannerite porting again:beer:

Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Derrick Johnson (Feb 7, 2013)

So what is the build off gonna be, I thought it was 40cc and under. I already started in a saw!!!


----------



## mweba (Feb 7, 2013)

Derrick Johnson said:


> So what is the build off gonna be, I thought it was 40cc and under. I already started in a saw!!!



That's what I thought as well.


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 7, 2013)

mweba said:


> That's what I thought as well.



Looks like you'll just have to put your 025 power unit into an 021 instead of an 023 is all Mitch...
Piece o cake...
:msp_sneaky:
MH


----------



## Derrick Johnson (Feb 7, 2013)

I hope so I'm already 1/2 done with a 38cc 2137


----------



## mweba (Feb 7, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Looks like you'll just have to put your 025 power unit into an 021 instead of an 023 is all Mitch...
> Piece o cake...
> :msp_sneaky:
> MH



But I already had the print shop fix me up with a 40cc 372 sticker


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 7, 2013)

Derrick Johnson said:


> I hope so I'm already 1/2 done with a 38cc 2137



Plenty of time to fix up another one...
Maybe a 235...
:msp_smile:


----------



## heimannm (Feb 7, 2013)

Looks like you're all set then Mitch.

I suggest there be a $75 claim PHO and you keep your pipe for anyone in the contest, just to keep everyone close to honest.

By the way, I can provide a stock saw once again for a basis of comparison...

Mark


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 7, 2013)

mweba said:


> That's what I thought as well.



That Sawzall fits......... Its 18......volts!:hmm3grin2orange:

So after I have your attention what would you like. 35 and under per the tag, or 40 and under per the tag? You tell me..... I have both..


----------



## mweba (Feb 7, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> That Sawzall fits......... Its 18......volts!:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> So after I have your attention what would you like. 35 and under per the tag, or 40 and under per the tag? You tell me..... I have both..



I vote 40 due to more options for guys wanting to get into this cheap. It's suppose to be fun first ya know.

I'll bring a stock starto.


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 7, 2013)

mweba said:


> I vote 40 due to more options for guys wanting to get into this cheap. It's suppose to be fun first ya know.
> 
> I'll bring a stock starto.



025.. errrrrrrr... 023 it is then!!!


----------



## Derrick Johnson (Feb 7, 2013)

40 and under sounds great


----------



## srcarr52 (Feb 7, 2013)

Grrr. You might as well make it a top handle build off.


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 7, 2013)

40 and under it is then.. That will keep the top handles in the running too.:cool2:


----------



## jonsered raket (Feb 7, 2013)

Sounds good im going for 2 myself, the ms 180 and pro 35. I wouldnt mind if the 180 met its end in iowa, it will be modified accordingly. :sly:

Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WetGunPowder (Feb 7, 2013)

Philbert said:


> 'Door prizes' are always fun!
> 
> Don't have to be big things (gloves, hats, t-shirts, stickers, etc.). Some vendors will support these. Some members can contribute stuff. I try to bring stuff if I come.
> Just don't make the drawing too late, so that those who have to leave by 4 PM (or when ever) can participate.
> ...



We just got a huge Tilton order today. They are blowing out all the promo stuff super cheap! Full case of coozies, couple hundred hats, stickers up the azz............:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 7, 2013)

WetGunPowder said:


> We just got a huge Tilton order today. They are blowing out all the promo stuff super cheap! Full case of coozies, couple hundred hats, stickers up the azz............:msp_thumbsup:



I need more hats and stickers...
And stuff...


----------



## moody (Feb 7, 2013)

I guess that means I get to bring out the Eager Beaver.:chainsawguy: 38cc's of yellow well.....yellow plastic and stuff


----------



## Wood Doctor (Feb 7, 2013)

moody said:


> I guess that means I get to bring out the Eager Beaver.:chainsawguy: 38cc's of yellow well.....yellow plastic and stuff


If so, I'll bring this one again:





1977 version of the Mac Timber Bear. Still runs and smokes, but only when you first start it. Tradition cannot be denied nor defeated. Amazing how well it will still pull a 28" bar.


----------



## nstueve (Feb 7, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Let me know if this covers it or if you would like to add something!


*Chainsaw Toss! DUH!*



jonsered raket said:


> This will be a blast guys. I cant wait, ill bring the pork but who will bring the buns? Anyone got a bakery connection? Also any time for firearms?


Maybe on the buns, and probably not on the guns... You wouldn't think it but 1 day isn't enough for all the chainsaw fun! IF the event continues to grow we might have to make it a 2day event! 



Hedgerow said:


> Looks like you'll just have to put your 025 power unit into an 021 instead of an 023 is all Mitch...


hmm... still limited by the clam shell design... WAIT... YEA RIGHT! like mitch has any Stihl stuff... LOL!



jonsered raket said:


> Sounds good im going for 2 myself, the ms 180 and pro 35. I wouldnt mind if the 180 met its end in iowa, it will be modified accordingly. :sly:


hmmm... chainsaw toss it is!



WetGunPowder said:


> We just got a huge Tilton order today. They are blowing out all the promo stuff super cheap! Full case of coozies, couple hundred hats, stickers up the azz............:msp_thumbsup:


Wouldn't mind winning any of those Tilton items... I kinda have a hard on for Total Super Bars!!!!!!


----------



## moody (Feb 7, 2013)

Wood Doctor said:


> If so, I'll bring this one again:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bring it out. My eager beaver will be my build off saw. And Stumpy if you're reading this don't forget the race for s Coke. I'm going to rename the beaver in the next couple days and give it a new look.


----------



## mweba (Feb 7, 2013)

nstueve said:


> *Chainsaw Toss! DUH!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I own plenty of them. Piled under my funnel mounted to the shop wall...........


----------



## moody (Feb 7, 2013)

Sadly enough I just looked it up the 023 is 40.2 cc :msp_thumbdn: first time its been labeled too big.


----------



## mweba (Feb 7, 2013)

moody said:


> Sadly enough I just looked it up the 023 is 40.2 cc :msp_thumbdn: first time its been labeled too big.



He stated labeled cc so it qualifies.....I say that because the 435 is 40.7


----------



## mweba (Feb 7, 2013)

Any requests for me to drag along? My local Stihl dealer is in, dragging demos along.


----------



## moody (Feb 7, 2013)

mweba said:


> He stated labeled cc so it qualifies.....I say that because the 435 is 40.7



Well I have a nice 023C . I like this build off. Small complicated not a lot of power. Looks like I'll need to find a faster alternative to low pro chain or picco and stuff.


----------



## moody (Feb 7, 2013)

I've not ran a 261 yet. And curious if there's been any improvement on the 291 they should be here by then.


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 7, 2013)

moody said:


> Sadly enough I just looked it up the 023 is 40.2 cc :msp_thumbdn: first time its been labeled too big.



But the 025... Errrrr... 021 fits right in!!!!


----------



## moody (Feb 7, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> But the 025... Errrrr... 021 fits right in!!!!



I'm lacking in the 021 department. :sad4:


----------



## 8433jeff (Feb 7, 2013)

moody said:


> I'm lacking in the 021 department. :sad4:



If you don't have one you aren't really lacking much. Anything, really.

They are plentiful because of marketing, not because they never fail.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Feb 7, 2013)

mweba said:


> Any requests for me to drag along? My local Stihl dealer is in, dragging demos along.



Your bringing your Sthil dealer along? 

You know theres going to be Dolmars and Husqvarnas there, are you meaning to embarrass him? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mweba (Feb 7, 2013)

Modifiedmark said:


> Your bringing your Sthil dealer along?
> 
> You know theres going to be Dolmars and Husqvarnas there, are you meaning to embarrass him? :hmm3grin2orange:



My last gtg he brought mostly Mac gear drives.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Feb 7, 2013)

mweba said:


> My last gtg he brought mostly Mac gear drives.



So he was embarrassed to bring the Sthils then.


----------



## Philbert (Feb 7, 2013)

WetGunPowder said:


> Full case of coozies, couple hundred hats, stickers up the azz............



I like hats! (Don't know if I want the stickers after they've been there . . . .)

Philbert


----------



## mitch95100 (Feb 7, 2013)

This is gonba be good

Sent from my USCCADR3305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arborealbuffoon (Feb 7, 2013)

nstueve said:


> *Chainsaw Toss! DUH!*
> 
> 
> Maybe on the buns, and probably not on the guns...
> ...


----------



## srcarr52 (Feb 7, 2013)

arborealbuffoon said:


> nstueve said:
> 
> 
> > *Chainsaw Toss! DUH!*
> ...


----------



## mweba (Feb 7, 2013)

srcarr52 said:


> arborealbuffoon said:
> 
> 
> > No. At least one high power is needed for tanerite porting.
> ...


----------



## arborealbuffoon (Feb 7, 2013)

srcarr52 said:


> arborealbuffoon said:
> 
> 
> > No. At least one high power is needed for tanerite porting.
> ...


----------



## mitch95100 (Feb 7, 2013)

I have a savage axis. .223 I might bring if ya need it. Also have a .308 and a .50 

Sent from my USCCADR3305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## moody (Feb 7, 2013)

mweba said:


> srcarr52 said:
> 
> 
> > Correct. I have both, .223 and four pounds remaining. Anyone have a spare propane tank?
> ...


----------



## nstueve (Feb 7, 2013)

arborealbuffoon said:


> So, are AS GTG's now officially "gun free zones"??????


No I just don't think there is a lot of time to spot light guns with all the stuff we like to do with chainsaws. I don't think there is alot of danger at a GTG that you'd need to conceal... 

Speaking of guns... I have to profusely thank whoever gave me Richard B's number in Cedar Rapids. I took my 1911 .38special wad cutter 1911 over to him and he did a fantastic job for me!!!! I'm so excited to get to shoot one of my grandfathers old competition target guns this summer!!!! 

Mitch,
you should try my Savage bolt action 30-6 with a 4.5lb trigger job... Makes knocking off varmints easy at 400+ yds from the porch or saw shop! :wink:

Dolmar Guys,
I have at least 7 dolly/kita's for our Next all dolmar log picture!


----------



## mitch95100 (Feb 7, 2013)

nstueve said:


> No I just don't think there is a lot of time to spot light guns with all the stuff we like to do with chainsaws. I don't think there is alot of danger at a GTG that you'd need to conceal...
> 
> Speaking of guns... I have to profusely thank whoever gave me Richard B's number in Cedar Rapids. I took my 1911 .38special wad cutter 1911 over to him and he did a fantastic job for me!!!! I'm so excited to get to shoot one of my grandfathers old competition target guns this summer!!!!
> 
> ...



Just squeeze 

Sent from my USCCADR3305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mweba (Feb 7, 2013)

moody said:


> mweba said:
> 
> 
> > But the real question is how big of a boom are you looking for?
> ...


----------



## mweba (Feb 7, 2013)

mitch95100 said:


> I have a savage axis. .223 I might bring if ya need it. Also have a .308 and a .50
> 
> Sent from my USCCADR3305 using Tapatalk 2



That Fiddy going to be on the swap/sale tailer?


----------



## mitch95100 (Feb 7, 2013)

Mmmm the fiddy prolly goes home with papa. Might let you tickle her trigger tho... well see

Sent from my USCCADR3305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## moody (Feb 7, 2013)

mweba said:


> moody said:
> 
> 
> > Big enough to get on the map but small enough to stay off the radar. Drones are ah flyin ya know.
> ...


----------



## mweba (Feb 7, 2013)

moody said:


> mweba said:
> 
> 
> > I'll help you out on this. But it'll be tough for the fact here in Missouri we tend to over do things a bit. The last guy that did this created Kansas.
> ...


----------



## moody (Feb 7, 2013)

mweba said:


> moody said:
> 
> 
> > Ya know, Most times I understand where you heading.....others.....I have no idea what the heck you mean :jester:
> ...


----------



## nstueve (Feb 8, 2013)

moody said:


> I've got some sparklers and a whole mess of electric tape.



And here I was going to suggest some camo duct tape... :msp_razz:


----------



## arborealbuffoon (Feb 8, 2013)

Better yet perhaps.....since Iowa City is a "nuclear weapon free zone" you can simply check the woods just before their official signs. That is where everyone stashes their warheads before coming to visit.

Oh, and in case you stop thru, all toy guns are also prohibited here. 

But on a more positive note, there are no chainsaw control laws currently in effect here. Apparently the hippies and lib-tards think chainsaws are cool.


----------



## Derrick Johnson (Feb 8, 2013)

mweba said:


> srcarr52 said:
> 
> 
> > Correct. I have both, .223 and four pounds remaining. Anyone have a spare propane tank?
> ...


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 8, 2013)

nstueve said:


> No I just don't think there is a lot of time to spot light guns with all the stuff we like to do with chainsaws. I don't think there is alot of danger at a GTG that you'd need to conceal...
> 
> Speaking of guns... I have to profusely thank whoever gave me Richard B's number in Cedar Rapids. I took my 1911 .38special wad cutter 1911 over to him and he did a fantastic job for me!!!! I'm so excited to get to shoot one of my grandfathers old competition target guns this summer!!!!
> 
> ...



I should have 8 to add to that log...
Gonna need a bigger stick this round...


----------



## srcarr52 (Feb 8, 2013)

I have about 5 pounds of tannerite in the basement. It's the old formulation so it's setup into a brick by now. The old lady is going to have a fit when she see's me using her kitchen mortar and pestle to grind it back up. :hmm3grin2orange:

I'll bring the mini14 to set it off with. The darn thing can shoot around corners but you have 30 shots in the clip to hit what you want. Just spray and pray.


----------



## jonsered raket (Feb 8, 2013)

If we wanna get technical i got a full billet AR with a leupold sitting up top. 30 rounds and youd hit it everytime

Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mitch95100 (Feb 8, 2013)

jonsered raket said:


> If we wanna get technical i got a full billet AR with a leupold sitting up top. 30 rounds and youd hit it everytime
> 
> Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk 2



SHHHH dont say anything but i might have acess to one that shots a hole buch of times when you pull the triggeruttahere2:uttahere2:
That has to stay home tho, might get in trouble:msp_ohmy:


----------



## arborealbuffoon (Feb 8, 2013)

Now I'm REALLY scared to go to one of these mysterious GTG's. One thing's for certain, I'm gonna be severely out-gunned. Should be easy enough to come up with some lame excuse not to go.


----------



## moody (Feb 8, 2013)

What are the rules for the build off aside from the obvious 40cc and under. I think pipes could make it fun. IMO for saws this small it would be fun to see a no holds barred build.


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 8, 2013)

moody said:


> What are the rules for the build off aside from the obvious 40cc and under. I think pipes could make it fun. IMO for saws this small it would be fun to see a no holds barred build.



Please define the term _PIPES_!


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 8, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Please define the term _PIPES_!



My ears hurt already...
Could you imagine the tone one of those pissed off bumble bees would make???
Ugh....
:censored:


----------



## nstueve (Feb 8, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> I should have 8 to add to that log...
> Gonna need a bigger stick this round...



Or just put them closer together? Or need 2 logs in the pic?


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 8, 2013)

Ok for a recap here and so everyone is on the same page.... Take 2:

Dollar races (pay a dollar to race yer saw and will post times.)
Chain races ( square chisel, round chisel, and semi chisel in any of the .050, .058, 063 flavors 72dl)
Buildoff saw ( 40cc or smaller marked on the case...... anything goes! may the best cheater win. Sub division for those building sub 35cc saws)
Swap trailer ( for those who are interested.)
Pot luck dinner with pulled pork donated by fellow as member.
Door prizes (right after dinner)
Chainsaw toss (2 classes, wildthing, and all magnesium something or other)
Tannerite porting right after the Hi power demonstration


Please bring Bacon, Lienies, and Cheese!


Plenty of room to camp


Let me know if this covers it or if you would like to add something!


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Feb 8, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Please define the term _PIPES_!



Don't worry mike. I've got ya covered.....


----------



## srcarr52 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> My ears hurt already...
> Could you imagine the tone one of those pissed off bumble bees would make???
> Ugh....
> :censored:



I don't have enough time to roll out and weld up all those pieces... I wonder how much pressure it takes to hydro-form a pipe?


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 8, 2013)

Well it went a long ways with just air....... Try a pressure washer!:cool2:


----------



## moody (Feb 8, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> My ears hurt already...
> Could you imagine the tone one of those pissed off bumble bees would make???
> Ugh....
> :censored:



I'll hopefully do well enough you'll only hear it for a few seconds at a time.


----------



## mitch95100 (Feb 8, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Ok for a recap here and so everyone is on the same page.... Take 2:
> 
> Dollar races (pay a dollar to race yer saw and will post times.)
> Chain races ( square chisel, round chisel, and semi chisel in any of the .050, .058, 063 flavors 72dl)
> ...



you guys gonna play frisbee with cookies then or what?


----------



## mitch95100 (Feb 8, 2013)

I got a quick question. Is there alot of "whats your username" questions at these get to gethers?


----------



## moody (Feb 8, 2013)

mitch95100 said:


> I got a quick question. Is there alot of "whats your username" questions at these get to gethers?



No sir we have name tags. Everyone is friendly until you mention pipe saws


----------



## mitch95100 (Feb 8, 2013)

moody said:


> No sir we have name tags. Everyone is friendly until you mention pipe saws



yeah or how your wildthing is more aerodynamic for the saw toss...


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 8, 2013)

moody said:


> No sir we have name tags. Everyone is friendly until you mention pipe saws



Naw that aint true... We like pipe saws at gtg's.... Its the only chance for some of us to run one... The haters should wear earplugs.


----------



## srcarr52 (Feb 8, 2013)

mitch95100 said:


> yeah or how your wildthing is more aerodynamic for the saw toss...



or how magnesium explodes better than plastic.


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 8, 2013)

mitch95100 said:


> you guys gonna play frisbee with cookies then or what?



Lol... If we have a hickory log I will use them in my smoker!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 8, 2013)

srcarr52 said:


> or how magnesium explodes better than plastic.



Green Magnesium explodes the best of all...
And stuff...


----------



## moody (Feb 8, 2013)

mitch95100 said:


> yeah or how your wildthing is more aerodynamic for the saw toss...



I feel like its all in the proper form. The wild thing just doesn't do anything for me. I'd rather throw a ms290


----------



## mitch95100 (Feb 8, 2013)

moody said:


> I feel like its all in the proper form. The wild thing just doesn't do anything for me. I'd rather throw a ms290



so can i have it after you throw it? LOL


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Green Magnesium explodes the best of all...
> And stuff...



Bwahahahaha oke: Where is Mark?


----------



## moody (Feb 8, 2013)

mitch95100 said:


> so can i have it after you throw it? LOL



If I throw it you'll pick up pieces from the sparkler display


----------



## Ronaldo (Feb 8, 2013)

So, do we need to even get any wood rounded up or is everybody just going to throw and blow up saws.


----------



## moody (Feb 8, 2013)

Ronaldo said:


> So, do we need to even get any wood rounded up or is everybody just going to throw and blow up saws.



We can blow wood up too. We are versatile and creative. But saws are priority Haha


----------



## Mo. Jim (Feb 8, 2013)

Ronaldo said:


> So, do we need to even get any wood rounded up or is everybody just going to throw and blow up saws.



Ron you need to find a place down over the hill for these kids to play,that way the grownups can run chainsaws and cut cookies. I don't want to worry about dodgeing magnesium shrapnel.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Feb 8, 2013)

Seeing as your all in the mood...

[video=youtube_share;uJvvOZZ6aNk]http://youtu.be/uJvvOZZ6aNk[/video]


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 8, 2013)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Seeing as your all in the mood...
> 
> [video=youtube_share;uJvvOZZ6aNk]http://youtu.be/uJvvOZZ6aNk[/video]



Now, that was a mercy killing...
So it don't count...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Modifiedmark (Feb 8, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Bwahahahaha oke: Where is Mark?



I'm here laughing. Someone must not have liked the Sthil dealer cracks. :hmm3grin2orange:

I know better then some and not let that skin get to thin.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Feb 8, 2013)

Ronaldo said:


> So, do we need to even get any wood rounded up or is everybody just going to throw and blow up saws.



...................................and consume many different flavors of Leinies:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 8, 2013)

Modifiedmark said:


> I'm here laughing. Someone must not have liked the Sthil dealer cracks. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I know better then some and not let that skin get to thin.



Actually, crack away on Stihl's Mark...
I was referring to srcarr's piece of green magnesium...
He's sorta fond of it you know...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Modifiedmark (Feb 9, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Actually, crack away on Stihl's Mark...
> I was referring to srcarr's piece of green magnesium...
> He's sorta fond of it you know...
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Gotcha, will do!


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 9, 2013)

moody said:


> I feel like its all in the proper form. The wild thing just doesn't do anything for me. I'd rather throw a ms290



I wouldn't hurt a 290...... Sell it... Them Stihl lovers just think that 290 is the greatest chainsaw on the market and they will tell you.....


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 9, 2013)

Ronaldo said:


> So, do we need to even get any wood rounded up or is everybody just going to throw and blow up saws.



Speaking of which would anyone like the spud shooter to make an appearance?


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Feb 9, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Speaking of which would anyone like the spud shooter to make an appearance?



Well if that is the case we will need to have an air supply available....


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 9, 2013)

mx_racer428 said:


> Well if that is the case we will need to have an air supply available....



It comes pressured in a can already combined with a tackafier and alcohol......


----------



## arborealbuffoon (Feb 9, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> It comes pressured in a can already combined with a tackafier and alcohol......



Ah, gool ol' AquaNet.


----------



## moody (Feb 9, 2013)

Off the blowing chit up discussion but who's got some ported saws I could try out ?


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Feb 9, 2013)

moody said:


> Off the blowing chit up discussion but who's got some ported saws I could try out ?



Well, I know there will be a few bad ass 372s, 2188, 346, 550, project x, a hot rod 288, chit man there will be tons of ported saws!


----------



## moody (Feb 9, 2013)

mx_racer428 said:


> Well, I know there will be a few bad ass 372s, 2188, 346, 550, project x, a hot rod 288, chit man there will be tons of ported saws!



I got to run a few last fall. I'm a 50cc saw kinda guy but I loved the 372 and Mr fluffy hedgerow brought and a few that tagged along with Scott. But I'm excited to see more


----------



## andydodgegeek (Feb 9, 2013)

moody said:


> I got to run a few last fall. I'm a 50cc saw kinda guy but I loved the 372 and Mr fluffy hedgerow brought and a few that tagged along with Scott. But I'm excited to see more



This will be my first Iowa GTG. I will have along several ported saws, my 346, ms440, ms460, 056 super, 064, 79cc stumpkita, and the wifes 026. I am looking forward to meeting more of you AS folks.


----------



## srcarr52 (Feb 9, 2013)

Right now I have a ported 25CVA, 2150, 372BB, 288, two 394's and a Olympyk 999. We'll see what else I finish by then.


----------



## arborealbuffoon (Feb 9, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> This will be my first Iowa GTG. I will have along several ported saws, my 346, ms440, ms460, 056 super, 064, 79cc stumpkita, and the wifes 026. I am looking forward to meeting more of you AS folks.



Well Andy and Sarah: welcome to Iowa in advance! Glad you guys are comin' down, and I think you're such good folks that we can make you honorary Iowegians. Besides, I wanna give that freshly Monkeyed 056 a little test run if you don't mind.....


----------



## andydodgegeek (Feb 9, 2013)

arborealbuffoon said:


> Well Andy and Sarah: welcome to Iowa in advance! Glad you guys are comin' down, and I think you're such good folks that we can make you honorary Iowegians. Besides, I wanna give that freshly Monkeyed 056 a little test run if you don't mind.....



Thank you. And you are more than welcome to try out the 056, but beware....you will want one.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## 8433jeff (Feb 9, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> Thank you. And you are more than welcome to try out the 056, but beware....you will want one.:msp_biggrin:



Will Gilbert make the trip?


----------



## hoskvarna (Feb 9, 2013)

this off chainsaws ,but someday Andy i would like to come and see your dodge powerwagon:msp_biggrin:that is my ultimate dream truck,have had a fancy for them since childhood,but cant afford one .:msp_smile::msp_smile:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Feb 9, 2013)

hoskvarna said:


> this off chainsaws ,but someday Andy i would like to come and see your dodge powerwagon:msp_biggrin:that is my ultimate dream truck,have had a fancy for them since childhood,but cant afford one .:msp_smile::msp_smile:



If you are refering to my 77 powerwagon I am sorry to say I sold it.










I still have a few other dodges including my 47 2 ton.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Feb 10, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> Thank you. And you are more than welcome to try out the 056, but beware....you will want one.:msp_biggrin:



I know I do. 

Wait a sec...


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Feb 10, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> If you are referring to my 77 powerwagon I am sorry to say I sold it.






:msp_crying:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Feb 10, 2013)

Geeks, I know you'll have a blast down in Cornville. If the same herd of old saws shows up again this year, resist the urge to run the old David Bradley? that looks like a square box with handles. Still can't feel the end of my fingers and it's been almost 10 months! Aww, who am I kidding - I'm an old saw junkie and will run the shaking SOB again if it's there. The boys had tons of old and odd saws there - much cooler to me than a half dozen modded 372s.

I need to work on my collection of old iron and mag, and soon!

Also, do not forget to make reservations to see the McHeimann McMuseum of McCulloch McYellow, in beautiful downtown McDike, McIA. It's pretty much right on the way there. harris mn to dike ia to Chelsea, IA - Google Maps


----------



## redlinefever (Feb 10, 2013)

i wouldnt mind coming but have to c about getting off work but who no's


----------



## jra1100 (Feb 10, 2013)

hoskvarna said:


> this off chainsaws ,but someday Andy i would like to come and see your dodge powerwagon:msp_biggrin:that is my ultimate dream truck,have had a fancy for them since childhood,but cant afford one .:msp_smile::msp_smile:



I have a 75 crew cab short bed military that I might be willing to sell. JR


----------



## hoskvarna (Feb 10, 2013)

jra1100 said:


> I have a 75 crew cab short bed military that I might be willing to sell. JR



i am more interested in the wm300 style. but hey send me some pics,never rule anything out.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Feb 10, 2013)

jra1100 said:


> I have a 75 crew cab short bed military that I might be willing to sell. JR



I to may be interested...... Pm pictures please..!!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Feb 10, 2013)

mx_racer428 said:


> I to may be interested...... Pm pictures please..!!



No need to pm 'em! Post em up for all to see... Who knows... I may be interested too!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Feb 10, 2013)

redlinefever said:


> i wouldnt mind coming but have to c about getting off work but who no's



I can see were gonna hafta bribe you aren't we??? Oh Natalie....


----------



## wendell (Feb 10, 2013)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I can see were gonna hafta bribe you aren't we??? Oh Natalie....



I really don't think an empty bag is really great incentive. :msp_wink:


----------



## jra1100 (Feb 10, 2013)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> No need to pm 'em! Post em up for all to see... Who knows... I may be interested too!



I'll post some later this week. Everything is covered in ice today, and I have to go to Des Moines early tomorrow. JR


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 11, 2013)

redlinefever said:


> i wouldnt mind coming but have to c about getting off work but who no's



There is a screen name I havent seen in a long time. We all hope you can make it!!


----------



## nstueve (Feb 11, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> This will be my first Iowa GTG. I will have along several ported saws, my 346, ms440, ms460, 056 super, 064, 79cc stumpkita, and the wifes 026. I am looking forward to meeting more of you AS folks.


hmmm.... sign me up for a test run on the 79stumpkita!


Steve NW WI said:


> Geeks, I know you'll have a blast down in Cornville. If the same herd of old saws shows up again this year, resist the urge to run the old David Bradley? that looks like a square box with handles. Still can't feel the end of my fingers and it's been almost 10 months! Aww, who am I kidding - I'm an old saw junkie and will run the shaking SOB again if it's there. The boys had tons of old and odd saws there - much cooler to me than a half dozen modded 372s.
> 
> I need to work on my collection of old iron and mag, and soon!
> 
> Also, do not forget to make reservations to see the McHeimann McMuseum of McCulloch McYellow, in beautiful downtown McDike, McIA. It's pretty much right on the way there. harris mn to dike ia to Chelsea, IA - Google Maps



What percentage of McYellow do you think mark brings to the GTG's???


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 11, 2013)

nstueve said:


> hmmm.... sign me up for a test run on the 79stumpkita!
> 
> 
> What percentage of McYellow do you think mark brings to the GTG's???



Does it really matter? The only thing that matters is that he brings the BP-1 and a couple geardrives and maybe just maybe a special newly acquired piece!!:cool2:


----------



## nstueve (Feb 11, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> maybe just maybe a special newly acquired piece!!:cool2:


did I miss something or are you talking of the 056super he's sending to treemonkey?


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 11, 2013)

nstueve said:


> did I miss something or are you talking of the 056super he's sending to treemonkey?



Nope.


----------



## Farm Boy (Feb 11, 2013)

I've been outta the saw loop for awhile. Thanks for the heads up Homey 410...I'll try to bring dad's old Mono to life and bring it along...if it won't cut wood, it definitely will make noise and blue smoke!


----------



## redlinefever (Feb 11, 2013)

Been working and building other things here lately.... still have a.026 that I haven't finished yet but u no tis the season of overtime....! Guess if I can make it Jon boy I might bring u my special meat


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 13, 2013)

Back to the chain race.... Does any of you have a 72dl loop of skip? We all know that skip is way slower on short bars but I am curious to see just how much slower. 

Over to the Hoskeys last night and see that Mark and Ron got a couple logs up and out of the ravine... Its a slow process since myself and the Hoskeys are workin so much ot and the weather here is just stupid.. Cant plan anything due to the warm spells makin the ground soft!


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Feb 13, 2013)

If you wanna give it a wherl stop over and grab the loop I have bud.


----------



## mweba (Feb 14, 2013)

Biddy Biddy Bump


----------



## nstueve (Feb 14, 2013)

Sad... Wife is dragging me all the way to Tama this weekend and it doesn't sound like anyone is going to be around cutting for the gtg...


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 15, 2013)

Try that again Nathan....... We will be in the woods sat morning but where are you going to be?


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 15, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Try that again Nathan....... We will be in the woods sat morning but where are you going to be?



I will be cutting a load of hedge logs... 
If ya want some, come get some...
:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Modifiedmark (Feb 15, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Try that again Nathan....... We will be in the woods sat morning but where are you going to be?



He already told you what his situation is. :msp_rolleyes: 

Too bad its a 6 hr trip one way, my wife would let me come help you Saturday. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## hoskvarna (Feb 15, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Try that again Nathan....... We will be in the woods sat morning but where are you going to be?



ya and ill be at work  this 60hrs a week is gettin old no time to do anything! they are telling us back to 40hrs come april,well see?


----------



## sam-tip (Feb 15, 2013)

Sounds like a valentines get away for Nathan. There is a hotel in Tama with theme rooms. Just encase you are needing a room for the GTG.


----------



## Bill G (Feb 16, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> I will be cutting a load of hedge logs...
> If ya want some, come get some...
> :msp_biggrin:



I would love to come get a load or 10 of hedge logs I have lots of fence to build and no posts to bury in the ground


----------



## Mo. Jim (Feb 16, 2013)

Bill G said:


> I would love to come get a load or 10 of hedge logs I have lots of fence to build and no posts to bury in the ground



I could ship you some nice corner posts,but the freight would be a killer.:smile2:


----------



## mweba (Feb 16, 2013)

Bill G said:


> I would love to come get a load or 10 of hedge logs I have lots of fence to build and no posts to bury in the ground



To keep them out or you in?


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Saturdays progress*

Saturday was beautiful in the sticks. 15 degrees light snow and whisper quiet (before the saws started). Shaun and I managed to murder 21-25 treed for the gtg all before 11 am!

The murder weapons, My 2171, Shauns SICK 288, Project X, Shauns 2150.






Setting on the biggest tree shaun cut.





Murder photos....










There are prolly 10 more in the pic to drop but we ran out of time as I had a wedding to attend and nobody wants to fell trees alone!


----------



## nstueve (Feb 18, 2013)

Wish I coulda been there... Wife drug me up to Tama to pick the dog up Friday night so I had to help keep watch on the new pup this weekend!:bang:

And No offense but 4hrs of driving for 4hrs of cutting... nah... I got 7hrs of shop time in on Saturday and didn't have to get up at 5am to drive to Chelsea. :msp_tongue: If you guys were cutting all day I would've definitely drove all the way back and cut all day with you both! Let me know when the next weekend cut is, and I'll do my best to be there with the Smurfs. Looks like fun wish I was there :sad:


PS: Lovin the Titanium and TSB bars!!! :msp_thumbsup: :msp_thumbsup: :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 18, 2013)

nstueve said:


> Wish I coulda been there... Wife drug me up to Tama to pick the dog up Friday night so I had to help keep watch on the new pup this weekend!:bang:
> 
> And No offense but 4hrs of driving for 4hrs of cutting... nah... I got 7hrs of shop time in on Saturday and didn't have to get up at 5am to drive to Chelsea. :msp_tongue: If you guys were cutting all day I would've definitely drove all the way back and cut all day with you both! Let me know when the next weekend cut is, and I'll do my best to be there with the Smurfs. Looks like fun wish I was there :sad:
> 
> ...



LOL takes me 6 min to get there!!


----------



## hoskvarna (Feb 18, 2013)

ya ,takes me longer to get dressed than to get there. but had to work:mad2::mad2: someday i might get to cut some wood and use the 2188.


----------



## Ronaldo (Feb 18, 2013)

Glad you guys are willing to cut and get wood ready. Wish I could have been there to help. Thanks to these fellows we should have some nice trees to cut on in April. Now we need to get the tractor and get to pulling wood and hauling to the GTG site.:msp_thumbup:
Maybe this week after work the weather will be cooperative for that!

Ron


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 20, 2013)

Bump bump


----------



## Steve NW WI (Feb 20, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Bump bump



Probably a good idea to start bumping time and place once in a while. I'll go dig it up if someone doesn't beat me to it.

I just bought a spare pair of chaps, I'll bring them along for anyone who doesn't wear them but wants to try a set. I spent 30 some years cutting before I bought a set, now it's very rare when I cut without them on.

I also conned Fyrebug out of a couple goodies when I bought my new stove. I'll have a size XL SBI sweatshirt for the door prize fund.


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 20, 2013)

April 27 is the date,

Hoskey farm 3507 V Ave. Chelsea Iowa...


----------



## srcarr52 (Feb 20, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> April 27 is the date,
> 
> Hoskey farm 3507 V Ave. Chelsea Iowa...



That's too long from now!


----------



## nstueve (Feb 20, 2013)

Just got a "new-to-me" P52 on the way and possibly another 655... Might drag them along to try out but I know Shaun and Alex will probably bring theirs... Poulan Pro/Pioneer family GTG Pic??? Seems we missed group and saw pic last fall


----------



## Philbert (Feb 20, 2013)

If any Northern Iowans want some 'practice', there is a mini-GTG tentatively scheduled for March 2 to help out an A.S. member with a little firewooding: 
http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/229335.htm

Philbert


----------



## Steve NW WI (Feb 20, 2013)

nstueve said:


> Just got a "new-to-me" P52 on the way and possibly another 655... Might drag them along to try out but I know Shaun and Alex will probably bring theirs... Poulan Pro/Pioneer family GTG Pic??? Seems we missed group and saw pic last fall



I'll most likely have my P-60 and P-41W along for the ride.


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 20, 2013)

srcarr52 said:


> That's too long from now!



Got one April 6 down here if ya just gotta do sumpthin'!!!


----------



## srcarr52 (Feb 20, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> I'll most likely have my P-60 and P-41W along for the ride.



I'll be bringing my PP655 and hopefully a ported P62 along with the usual spread of red/black or orange saws. Oh... and the Italian tank.



Hedgerow said:


> Got one April 6 down here if ya just gotta do sumpthin'!!!



Sound interesting... where exactly?


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 20, 2013)

I just got a pm back from Gregg at baileys..... Is anyone interested in doing the ms290 long block swap? I need a volunteer and a saw. Please let me know so I can get back to Gregg.


I would love to help out in MN but we have plans that weekend.. This community really is cool how people help each other out.. My hats off to all of you that are able to help them out!!


----------



## mweba (Feb 20, 2013)

srcarr52 said:


> Sound interesting... where exactly?



Carthage


----------



## srcarr52 (Feb 20, 2013)

mweba said:


> Carthage



6.5 hours, might be tough to swing that one by the wife.


----------



## moody (Feb 20, 2013)

srcarr52 said:


> 6.5 hours, might be tough to swing that one by the wife.



Not if you catch a ride with someone. Question is will Hedgerow be going to Iowa?


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 20, 2013)

moody said:


> Not if you catch a ride with someone. Question is will Hedgerow be going to Iowa?



I hope so!


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 20, 2013)

moody said:


> Not if you catch a ride with someone. Question is will Hedgerow be going to Iowa?



It's most likely... I'll be through there in the morning too...
Damn well better not be snowing yet!!!


----------



## srcarr52 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> It's most likely... I'll be through there in the morning too...
> Damn well better not be snowing yet!!!



Weather.com has it starting (30%) at 2PM tomorrow around here, 100% chance by 6PM. Let snowmageddon begin! :blob4:


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 20, 2013)

srcarr52 said:


> Weather.com has it starting (30%) at 2PM tomorrow around here, 100% chance by 6PM. Let snowmageddon begin! :blob4:



As long as I can get to WI and back home Sunday, it can snow all it wants..


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> It's most likely... I'll be through there in the morning too...
> Damn well better not be snowing yet!!!



Leave earlier!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 20, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Leave earlier!!:hmm3grin2orange:



Can't... Got a double dog top secret saw to pick up in IA at 6am...


----------



## jonsered raket (Feb 20, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Can't... Got a double dog top secret saw to pick up in IA at 6am...



Uh oh, that doesnt sound good....... for the competition.

Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## moody (Feb 20, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Can't... Got a double dog top secret saw to pick up in IA at 6am...



Is it orange?


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 20, 2013)

moody said:


> Is it orange?



...:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## moody (Feb 20, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> ...:msp_rolleyes:




Must be another Dolmar. I'm gonna have to get to work on a cookie cutter. They doing a build off for the Missouri gtg?


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 20, 2013)

moody said:


> Must be another Dolmar. I'm gonna have to get to work on a cookie cutter. They doing a build off for the Missouri gtg?



Nope... Run what ya brung...
In a 14" Hedge cant...
:msp_thumbup:


----------



## mweba (Feb 20, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Nope... Run what ya brung...
> In a 14" Hedge cant...
> :msp_thumbup:



Hedge is a humbling wood:help:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Feb 20, 2013)

mweba said:


> Hedge is a humbling wood:help:



HAHA, when I first read this I thought "what a wierd thing to call Hedgerow."


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 20, 2013)

mweba said:


> Hedge is a humbling wood:help:



It sure don't make for impressive timed cuts...:msp_unsure:
But it'll sort the men from the boys as far as saws goes...
And leave the race chain in the truck...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## moody (Feb 20, 2013)

Now that's my kind of race.


----------



## srcarr52 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> It sure don't make for impressive timed cuts...:msp_unsure:
> But it'll sort the men from the boys as far as saws goes...
> And leave the race chain in the truck...
> :hmm3grin2orange:



I still have that 660 that made that concrete log looks like balsa at the last GTG. That race chain took some abuse that day.


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 21, 2013)

srcarr52 said:


> I still have that 660 that made that concrete log looks like balsa at the last GTG. That race chain took some abuse that day.



Square will cut it good.. Just gotta leave some metal under the edges is all...
I'll post a pic of the log I'm milling for it another day...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 21, 2013)

mweba said:


> Hedge is a humbling wood:help:



Yes, yes it is..... ESPECIALLY DRY!!!!

Hedgerow, would you bring us some? Closest I can come is mulberry... Or dry red elm...


----------



## moody (Feb 21, 2013)

I can get some if someone would be ok with loading it up from my place. I wouldn't recommend using a bunch for firewood unless you've got a traditional long wood stove. It burns hot make what we call match sticks and you should be fine to mix it.


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 21, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Yes, yes it is..... ESPECIALLY DRY!!!!
> 
> Hedgerow, would you bring us some? Closest I can come is mulberry... Or dry red elm...



I'll send some back with Mitch... :hmm3grin2orange:
Who don't eat enough for breakfast...
That's why he so skinny...


----------



## nstueve (Feb 21, 2013)

srcarr52 said:


> 6.5 hours, might be tough to swing that one by the wife.


If our wives got along you could guys could come down Friday night... hmmm... Friday night smells like a bottle of bourbon and big beef roast, and chain sharpening...?? Sat. your misses can stay with my misses for the day, and we could load up and head to Carthage! Split gas and give the savings to the ladies to keep them occupied while were gone. :hmm3grin2orange: :msp_thumbsup:

PS: we have a guest room with private bathroom...


----------



## moody (Feb 21, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> I'll send some back with Mitch... :hmm3grin2orange:
> Who don't eat enough for breakfast...
> That's why he so skinny...



I'm more than willing to eat what he doesn't.:biggrin:


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 21, 2013)

For those of you interested in the chain races, I got a message from Gregg @ Baileys today that he will be sending 9 loops 72dl for the chain race. So now we can compare Stihl, Woodland Pro (carlton), and Oregon in square grind, round ground, and semi chisel out of the box side by side on the same saw. The winners in each category will get a new loop as a prize for winning!! Hopefully one winner WON"T take them all home!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## hoskvarna (Feb 21, 2013)

Mo. Jim said:


> I could ship you some nice corner posts,but the freight would be a killer.:smile2:



i would love to have some of those posts jim! bring a load up when ya come,just kiddin. ive not dealt with hedge before. was hoping to get some of those logs that mike and shaun cut,pulled up before the snow.......didnt happen. :msp_mad: have run the 560 hybrid a couple more times,smooth awesome power,love it:biggrinbounce2::biggrinbounce2:


----------



## wendell (Feb 21, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> For those of you interested in the chain races, I got a message from Gregg @ Baileys today that he will be sending 9 loops 72dl for the chain race. So now we can compare Stihl, Woodland Pro (carlton), and Oregon in square grind, round ground, and semi chisel out of the box side by side on the same saw. The winners in each category will get a new loop as a prize for winning!! Hopefully one winner WON"T take them all home!:hmm3grin2orange:



You should also have the same operator run the saw for each chain or your results will be meaningless as the operator can make a world of difference.


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 22, 2013)

wendell said:


> You should also have the same operator run the saw for each chain or your results will be meaningless as the operator can make a world of difference.



Ummmmmmmmm thats the plan waaaaaaaay back when had this idea.

Are you volunteering?


----------



## wendell (Feb 22, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Ummmmmmmmm thats the plan waaaaaaaay back when had this idea.
> 
> Are you volunteering?



No, I suck plus don't see any way I can make it.

But, when you said you were giving away chains to the winner, it sounded like you would be having different people using the chain. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## moody (Feb 22, 2013)

78dl .050 is the chain right ?


----------



## srcarr52 (Feb 22, 2013)

moody said:


> 78dl .050 is the chain right ?



72 drive link. Standard 20" bar.


----------



## moody (Feb 22, 2013)

That means I'll need to go buy one. My 20inch chains are 78dl .050 .325


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 22, 2013)

wendell said:


> No, I suck plus don't see any way I can make it.
> 
> But, when you said you were giving away chains to the winner, it sounded like you would be having different people using the chain. Sorry for the confusion.



Hey Wendell,
Sorry for the confusion... The chain race is where everyone that wants to be in the race sharpen in any way they can a 72dl chain in any gauge any flavor and we race them on 2 saws (one for round one for squarechisel) with one operator and we record the times. Baileys donated the "control" chains so we could compare brands and cutters and then give the winners of the fastest chain a prize. Its like a chain sharpen off with a new chain as the prize. We will have 2 saws that just have muffler mods and tuned identical and only those 2 operators will run them. Un biased operator = fair race. 

Would anyone like to add anything I missed?


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 22, 2013)

moody said:


> That means I'll need to go buy one. My 20inch chains are 78dl .050 .325



Shaun is correct. 3/8 pitch any gauge and must be 72dl.


----------



## moody (Feb 22, 2013)

That's why I said I'll have to buy one. I don't have any 3/8 chain


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 22, 2013)

moody said:


> That's why I said I'll have to buy one. I don't have any 3/8 chain



What do you run on that 2171?


----------



## moody (Feb 22, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> What do you run on that 2171?



I runs on the bench. It currently doesn't run anything but temper. I replaced the top end and it won't run. Crank seals are fine. I'll just save cash and send it off. Not because I'm not capable of fixing it, I'm just so annoyed with it I can't concentrate on it.


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 22, 2013)

moody said:


> I runs on the bench. It currently doesn't run anything but temper. I replaced the top end and it won't run. Crank seals are fine. I'll just save cash and send it off. Not because I'm not capable of fixing it, I'm just so annoyed with it I can't concentrate on it.



Bring it to the gtg, I bet someone would be more than happy to help you out!


----------



## treeman75 (Feb 22, 2013)

I just found this thread looking for someone to rebuild a couple 200t's. When and where is the next Iowa GTG, im from over by Sioux City.


----------



## moody (Feb 22, 2013)

this true. The big bore kit I bought for it I believe is the problem. I've tried different carbs coils vac and compression tested. I'm to the point where I may port it with a 308


----------



## nstueve (Feb 22, 2013)

treeman75 said:


> I just found this thread looking for someone to rebuild a couple 200t's. When and where is the next Iowa GTG, im from over by Sioux City.



It's up by Chelsea IA. Southeast of marshalltown a bit. The address is in the last few pages if you flip back...


----------



## heimannm (Feb 22, 2013)

treeman - you need to team up with Struggle and Tallguy, they are from that area and are likely planning to come.

Travel across on 20 and see me in Dike before heading down Hwy 21 to Chelsea. 

Mark


----------



## arborealbuffoon (Feb 22, 2013)

heimannm said:


> treeman - you need to team up with Struggle and Tallguy, they are from that area and are likely planning to come.
> 
> Travel across on 20 and see me in Dike before heading down Hwy 21 to Chelsea.
> 
> Mark



Treeman75....I would heed this invitation if I were you. Never been there personally, but I have it from reliable sources that the National Organization for the Preservation of Yellow Saws has their corporate headquarters there in Dike.......complete with a veritable McCulloch Museum....


----------



## TALLGUY (Feb 22, 2013)

If we get a few more Sioux city members we can get a tour bus. Or a GTG closer to Sux. Supose the bus driver would wonder about loading the lugage area with saws?


----------



## arborealbuffoon (Feb 22, 2013)

TALLGUY said:


> If we get a few more Sioux city members we can get a tour bus. Or a GTG closer to Sux. Supose the bus driver would wonder about loading the lugage area with saws?



Tallguy...glad to hear from ya. Hoped you didn't get killed in a giant avalanche of old Homeheavies. Which brings me to my comment....the bus driver WILL be mad once he tries to load up ur pile of Huge Homies....


----------



## jra1100 (Feb 22, 2013)

arborealbuffoon said:


> Treeman75....I would heed this invitation if I were you. Never been there personally, but I have it from reliable sources that the National Organization for the Preservation of Yellow Saws has their corporate headquarters there in Dike.......complete with a veritable McCulloch Museum....



I have been there a number of times, and it truly a place of wonder. I don't know of a more personable and helpful guy than Mark. He also knows all things Mac and a lot of other things also. This is one place not to miss. Won't be long before bus tours will stop there. JR


----------



## Modifiedmark (Feb 23, 2013)

heimannm said:


> treeman - you need to team up with Struggle and Tallguy, they are from that area and are likely planning to come.
> 
> Travel across on 20 and see me in Dike before heading down Hwy 21 to Chelsea.
> 
> Mark



Mark, if it works out that I will be able to make it, I would like to try to leave early Friday and stop by then, if your going to be around.


----------



## heimannm (Feb 23, 2013)

Modifiedmark said:


> Mark, if it works out that I will be able to make it, I would like to try to leave early Friday and stop by then, if your going to be around.



I will make a point to be at home on Friday in case anyone wants to drop by.

Mark


----------



## jra1100 (Feb 23, 2013)

I just bought a new computer and this is a perfect time to check out if I can send a photo or two. This is the 75 Dodge. I hope. JRView attachment 280978
View attachment 280979
View attachment 280978
View attachment 2


----------



## Ronaldo (Feb 23, 2013)

got another tree for the gtg. If this works you'll be able to see the damage.

http://http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/229871.htm#post4176980


----------



## rheima (Feb 23, 2013)

*2171?*



moody said:


> I runs on the bench. It currently doesn't run anything but temper. I replaced the top end and it won't run. Crank seals are fine. I'll just save cash and send it off. Not because I'm not capable of fixing it, I'm just so annoyed with it I can't concentrate on it.



You mean that you are not pulling on that starter rope anymore? I figured by now your arm would be as big as my leg and you know how big I am. :msp_tongue: I remember you pulling on that rope at my house and I got really tired just watching! lol!!!


Ray


----------



## struggle (Feb 23, 2013)

TALLGUY said:


> If we get a few more Sioux city members we can get a tour bus. Or a GTG closer to Sux. Supose the bus driver would wonder about loading the lugage area with saws?



I would think we could work something out for getting us all there.


----------



## Ronaldo (Feb 24, 2013)

We finally had some time to collect some of the logs that Mike, Shaun, and Alex cut down for the GTG. Got most of them pulled out where they will be easy to lift with the tractor, and Dad got a few over to the cut site. Mark dropped 3 more big oaks and it looks like we should have plenty of wood to cut. Included a few pics.

Ron


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Feb 24, 2013)

Looks great Ron! Looks like you and mark have been very busy! Keep up the good work!


----------



## moody (Feb 24, 2013)

rheima said:


> You mean that you are not pulling on that starter rope anymore? I figured by now your arm would be as big as my leg and you know how big I am. :msp_tongue: I remember you pulling on that rope at my house and I got really tired just watching! lol!!!
> 
> 
> Ray



Haha yeah It winded me. Good news is I finally took the time studied up and ported that 340 and its a night and day difference. You'd be impressed I have a thread with a couple videos. Going to use an 023 for the build off. The eager beaver is a reed valve so I've tried some things on it that may surprise a few. But yeah tax return comes in I'm sending the 2171 out. Just a stock rebuild and I'll take it from there. If all goes as planned and the snow doesn't stop me again this week I'll be up your way.


----------



## rheima (Feb 24, 2013)

*Return to Iowa*



moody said:


> Haha yeah It winded me. Good news is I finally took the time studied up and ported that 340 and its a night and day difference. You'd be impressed I have a thread with a couple videos. Going to use an 023 for the build off. The eager beaver is a reed valve so I've tried some things on it that may surprise a few. But yeah tax return comes in I'm sending the 2171 out. Just a stock rebuild and I'll take it from there. If all goes as planned and the snow doesn't stop me again this week I'll be up your way.



Great ---looking forward to seeing you----what brings you to these parts again? Where is the viedo?

Ray


----------



## moody (Feb 24, 2013)

rheima said:


> Great ---looking forward to seeing you----what brings you to these parts again? Where is the viedo?
> 
> Ray



Get Mitch a carb and see if your brother is around. Kinda have a soft spot for these dang Beavers. Here's one video but if you type Ported Husqvarna 340 there will be a thread and there's another video on the last page. Chains Sharp as all my chains are its just a dead log that's hard as concrete.

YouTube


----------



## Ronaldo (Feb 25, 2013)

mx_racer428 said:


> Looks great Ron! Looks like you and mark have been very busy! Keep up the good work!



Thanks, bud, we will keep trying to get more trees up to the site as weather and time allow. I have my eye on a good size Cottonwood that I am going to try and get for the GTG. Thought it would be good to have a little softwood to cut----everything we have so far is hardwood. We have a lot of Oak and some Elm and maybe some Hickory as of now.

Ron


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 26, 2013)

Ronaldo said:


> Thanks, bud, we will keep trying to get more trees up to the site as weather and time allow. I have my eye on a good size Cottonwood that I am going to try and get for the GTG. Thought it would be good to have a little softwood to cut----everything we have so far is hardwood. We have a lot of Oak and some Elm and maybe some Hickory as of now.
> 
> Ron



Hardwood seperates the men from the boys when it comes to power and chains. Soft wood is for those who have a BIG bar on a little saw.. Right Edwin....


Bwahahahahahahaha


----------



## srcarr52 (Feb 26, 2013)

Ronaldo said:


> We finally had some time to collect some of the logs that Mike, Shaun, and Alex cut down for the GTG. Got most of them pulled out where they will be easy to lift with the tractor, and Dad got a few over to the cut site. Mark dropped 3 more big oaks and it looks like we should have plenty of wood to cut. Included a few pics.
> 
> Ron



Dang, I was looking forward to knocking those last three down.


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 26, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Hardwood seperates the men from the boys when it comes to power and chains. Soft wood is for those who have a BIG bar on a little saw.. Right Edwin....
> 
> 
> Bwahahahahahahaha



Come down here in April...
Bring your truck...
I'll send you back with a Hedge post...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## arborealbuffoon (Feb 26, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Come down here in April...
> Bring your truck...
> I'll send you back with a Hedge post...
> :msp_sneaky:



And all along I was thinkin' this place was rated "G" and a family friendly environment.


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 26, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Hardwood seperates the men from the boys when it comes to power and chains. Soft wood is for those who have a BIG bar on a little saw.. Right Edwin....
> 
> 
> Bwahahahahahahaha



I should re-phrase that..... Cottonwood *should* be the sacraficial gtg wood because its not even worth huling home for heat.


----------



## nstueve (Feb 26, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> I should re-phrase that..... Cottonwood *should* be the sacraficial gtg wood because its not even worth huling home for heat.


You better take that back or you'll curse yourself! I remember a cottonwood being harder than Stihl chain last year. :taped:


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 26, 2013)

nstueve said:


> You better take that back or you'll curse yourself! I remember a cottonwood being harder than Stihl chain last year. :taped:



Just make sure Shaun cuts on it first... He'll find any steel or rocks it may have...


----------



## moody (Feb 26, 2013)

Think we will have a log big enough for the Hedgerow Dolly fest? I've noticed last year there wasn't much room.


----------



## srcarr52 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Just make sure Shaun cuts on it first... He'll find any steel or rocks it may have...



I don't know why but it seems to work out that way.


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 26, 2013)

srcarr52 said:


> I don't know why but it seems to work out that way.



If you used semi-chisel, you'd never hit anything...


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> If you used semi-chisel, you'd never hit anything...



How true that is my friend.... How true that is.......


My first year of living where I do now I had no wood ahead and had not yet met the Hoskeys. So for heat I bought nfg logs from the local sawmill and in the middle of this 18" walnut I hit a deer slug.. Too bad that log got kicked to nfg pile for a deer slug.. Good heat tho!!

Btw It was with semi chisel.. It wasnt til I found this site that I had heard of chisel..


----------



## nstueve (Feb 26, 2013)

moody said:


> Think we will have a log big enough for the Hedgerow Dolly fest? I've noticed last year there wasn't much room.


easy now... there will be plenty of Smurfs there too... i'll make sure of that! :msp_biggrin: Plus if shaun gets Papa Smurf soon enough there will be no chasing him down with a Dolly! :msp_scared:


Hedgerow said:


> Just make sure Shaun cuts on it first... He'll find any steel or rocks it may have...


:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: that rite thuuur is funny!


Hedgerow said:


> If you used semi-chisel, you'd never hit anything...


LOL! yeah right! Shaun probably donesn't even own a loop of semi chisel.. Mr. Square Grind only likes it a certain way...

Speaking of the devil you should have the misses make another pot of clam chowder for us shawn! :wink2:


----------



## nstueve (Feb 26, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> How true that is my friend.... How true that is.......
> 
> 
> My first year of living where I do now I had no wood ahead and had not yet met the Hoskeys. So for heat I bought nfg logs from the local sawmill and in the middle of this 18" walnut I hit a deer slug.. Too bad that log got kicked to nfg pile for a deer slug.. Good heat tho!!
> ...



Try cutting the trees on that little corner lot of ours... Anything I cut in that dang lot had nails and and wire in it. Come to find out the old rail road cut through our property so i'm sure they put up telegraph wire and all kinds of stuff in our trees. I refuse to cut with anything but semi on trees off our lot. Even hit a couple rail road spikes in the middle of a couple big old oaks... PS: Shauns beloved Cottonwood was not from my lot... i still have that piece of wood though...


----------



## moody (Feb 26, 2013)

Perhaps we should invest in a metal detector for the gtg and scan all the questionable logs. I'll hold the beer while you scan.


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 26, 2013)

moody said:


> Perhaps we should invest in a metal detector for the gtg and scan all the questionable logs. I'll hold the beer while you scan.



A handfull of chat in the bark'll do nicely... Shaun'll never be the wiser...
:hell_boy:


----------



## Philbert (Feb 26, 2013)

moody said:


> Perhaps we should invest in a metal detector for the gtg and scan all the questionable logs.



I have the $20 version (Little Wizard) for woodworking. The log versions start at $1,400. Makes sense for a sawmill, but that's a lot of chains to break even.

Philbert

bifocal safety glasses, security metal detectors, woodworking metal detectors, Earthquake Preparedness Products, Earthquake safety products


----------



## moody (Feb 26, 2013)

Philbert said:


> I have the $20 version (Little Wizard) for woodworking. The log versions start at $1,400. Makes sense for a sawmill, but that's a lot of chains to break even.
> 
> Philbert
> 
> bifocal safety glasses, security metal detectors, woodworking metal detectors, Earthquake Preparedness Products, Earthquake safety products



This be true...So then I guess that was pointless idea. 

As a local drunk used to tell me "sometimes we have to piss into the wind to wash our boots" 


So anyways, my 2171 is about to be sent away when funds come through. I've put money and time into it and its become one of those headaches best for me to get rid of. Anyone have some tannerite?


----------



## srcarr52 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> A handfull of chat in the bark'll do nicely... Shaun'll never be the wiser...
> :hell_boy:



As long as it's not the race log. I'm not spending all that time on chain just to do it again in 3 cuts.


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 26, 2013)

nstueve said:


> easy now... there will be plenty of Smurfs there too... i'll make sure of that! :msp_biggrin: Plus if shaun gets Papa Smurf soon enough there will be no chasing him down with a Dolly! :msp_scared:
> Speaking of the devil you should have the misses make another pot of clam chowder for us shawn! :wink2:



Ummmmmm Isnt papa smurf a dolly underneath??


----------



## srcarr52 (Feb 26, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Ummmmmm Isnt papa smurf a dolly underneath??



It's better than those Solo models.


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 26, 2013)

NOOOO....
SEXY!!!!







:beauty3:


----------



## specter29 (Feb 26, 2013)

srcarr52 said:


> It's better than those Solo models.



hey now, I like my red saw. :msp_biggrin:

even if Matt's molested itotstir:


----------



## rms61moparman (Feb 26, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Ummmmmm Isnt papa smurf a dolly underneath??




All of the best saws are, nowdays!!!


Mike


----------



## rheima (Feb 26, 2013)

*2171*



moody said:


> This be true...So then I guess that was pointless idea.
> 
> As a local drunk used to tell me "sometimes we have to piss into the wind to wash our boots"
> 
> ...



Have you thought of painting it orange and white yet?

Ray


----------



## jonsered raket (Feb 26, 2013)

moody said:


> This be true...So then I guess that was pointless idea.
> 
> As a local drunk used to tell me "sometimes we have to piss into the wind to wash our boots"
> 
> ...



Ill take that 2171 off your hands

Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## moody (Feb 26, 2013)

rheima said:


> Have you thought of painting it orange and white yet?
> 
> Ray




I've got enough of those. Actually need a coil for this 023. And can't really decide if I want to keep the 028


----------



## nstueve (Feb 26, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Ummmmmm Isnt papa smurf a dolly underneath??


Dolly at heart but aaaaallllllll Smurf on the outside!



srcarr52 said:


> It's better than those Solo models.


Yeah right! I think that = Woodford Resreve 

for our shop weekend that is... BTW... Shaun were you free this coming weekend or next weekend? Maybe we can go cut at the GTG spot on Sat, and work on saws on Sunday! :msp_biggrin: Either way I'll have enough booze to keep us slightly a kilter...


----------



## nstueve (Feb 26, 2013)

moody said:


> I've got enough of those. Actually need a coil for this 023. And can't really decide if I want to keep the 028



might have a spare coil... PM me...


----------



## moody (Feb 26, 2013)

nstueve said:


> might have a spare coil... PM me...



I'm low on cash these days. I'm out of work and the only thing keeping me sane is fixing saws. The only problem I'm having now is I've run out of saws I have parts for.


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 27, 2013)

rms61moparman said:


> All of the best saws are, nowdays!!!
> 
> 
> Mike



I beg to differ!


----------



## nstueve (Feb 27, 2013)

moody said:


> I'm low on cash these days. I'm out of work and the only thing keeping me sane is fixing saws. The only problem I'm having now is I've run out of saws I have parts for.



that's when you start trading saw parts with other guys... cost = shipping

If I have a spare coil it's urs for shipping. I'll have to check a couple boxes tonight and check...


----------



## moody (Feb 27, 2013)

nstueve said:


> that's when you start trading saw parts with other guys... cost = shipping
> 
> If I have a spare coil it's urs for shipping. I'll have to check a couple boxes tonight and check...



well thanks man. What projects do you have laying around that you need parts for ?


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 28, 2013)

What do you guys think? 12" Oak race cants?


----------



## moody (Feb 28, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> What do you guys think? 12" Oak race cants?



12*12 sounds good to me. Have any Hackberry for those guys with race chain?


----------



## nstueve (Feb 28, 2013)

Well if Doug gets his keeester in gear he'll be bringing his 395xp ported by Stumpy (hopefully done in time), I'm hoping I can get my 9010 to shaun in time to port it for me. Also I know shaun will have his ported 394's there... Is anyone bringing some 066/660's they've ported to throw in the mix?


----------



## jonsered raket (Feb 28, 2013)

Ill have a jonny 930 with a ported 394 topend fed by a wg5a. Im sure there will be a few 660s there to play with. Im excited for this event, sounds like a great time. Really excited for the buildoff too, bunch of tiny loud highrevving motors, dont forget the ear plugs guys.

Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Feb 28, 2013)

nstueve said:


> Well if Doug gets his keeester in gear he'll be bringing his 395xp ported by Stumpy (hopefully done in time), I'm hoping I can get my 9010 to shaun in time to port it for me. Also I know shaun will have his ported 394's there... Is anyone bringing some 066/660's they've ported to throw in the mix?



HE needs to get it here so I can get er done.:cool2:


----------



## sam-tip (Feb 28, 2013)

If I can find a good box to put it into I will ship it out Friday. I just need to get home from working on the road tonight. I might be sending more than one saw to Stumpy. The 395 needs porting the most.



Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sam-tip (Feb 28, 2013)

Nathan wants me to send all three new saws to Stumpy. Year old 395xp. 9 month old 346xp and new 3120xp. That is one heavy box.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nstueve (Feb 28, 2013)

Stumpys Customs said:


> HE needs to get it here so I can get er done.:cool2:





sam-tip said:


> If I can find a good box to put it into I will ship it out Friday. I just need to get home from working on the road tonight. I might be sending more than one saw to Stumpy. The 395 needs porting the most.


*Boring...* no pictures, no videos, no loud things that cut wood... more shipping and porting less typing/talking... 

Who votes for a Stumpy tri-fecta?? I think the 346 and 3120 need to go too... 

I mean read Sam-tips signature line... *"Overkill is underrated!!!"*  oh snap I just called you out on your own signature line... LOL

TRI-FECTA, I say TRI-FECTA!

PS: you're logs make you look small in that pic doug... tee heee heee...


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 28, 2013)

sam-tip said:


> Nathan wants me to send all three new saws to Stumpy. Year old 395xp. 9 month old 346xp and new 3120xp. That is one heavy box.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk 2



Hurry!!! If it gets done in time, we'll run it in the 87 and over class April 6, and see how she does...


----------



## sam-tip (Feb 28, 2013)

My wife likes to bake so I was smaller then. I can bring treats to gtg.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nstueve (Feb 28, 2013)

sam-tip said:


> Nathan wants me to send all three new saws to Stumpy. Year old 395xp. 9 month old 346xp and new 3120xp. That is one heavy box.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk 2



I hear the Fed-Ex is cheap with large heavy boxes... I'm sure I can find a box big enough.... 

evidently I edit posts too much... post 995 and 996 flip flopped some how..???


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Feb 28, 2013)

sam-tip said:


> If I can find a good box to put it into I will ship it out Friday. I just need to get home from working on the road tonight. I might be sending more than one saw to Stumpy. The 395 needs porting the most.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk 2





sam-tip said:


> Nathan wants me to send all three new saws to Stumpy. Year old 395xp. 9 month old 346xp and new 3120xp. That is one heavy box.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk 2



Somebody help this guy get his saws boxed up..


----------



## srcarr52 (Feb 28, 2013)

nstueve said:


> Well if Doug gets his keeester in gear he'll be bringing his 395xp ported by Stumpy (hopefully done in time), I'm hoping I can get my 9010 to shaun in time to port it for me. Also I know shaun will have his ported 394's there... Is anyone bringing some 066/660's they've ported to throw in the mix?



I still have the 660 racer that I did a while back. It's not too special under the hood but all I have is a 16" bar for it. :hmm3grin2orange:

I might have a 395BB done by then as well but I have lots of projects to finish.


----------



## hoskvarna (Feb 28, 2013)

moody said:


> 12*12 sounds good to me. Have any Hackberry for those guys with race chain?



we could round one up ,if thats wanted.


----------



## hoskvarna (Feb 28, 2013)

nstueve said:


> Well if Doug gets his keeester in gear he'll be bringing his 395xp ported by Stumpy (hopefully done in time), I'm hoping I can get my 9010 to shaun in time to port it for me. Also I know shaun will have his ported 394's there... Is anyone bringing some 066/660's they've ported to throw in the mix?


 i got a stumpbroke 2188 too .got to use it sunday,cut down 3 30in oaks for gtg,she snorts!


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Feb 28, 2013)

hoskvarna said:


> i got a stumpbroke 2188 too .got to use it sunday,cut down 3 30in oaks for gtg,she snorts!



Been wonderin if you've run that thing yet. :msp_confused: Get it good & broke in for the GTG.


----------



## hoskvarna (Feb 28, 2013)

havent had time workin 6-10s. ill try but i dont think it will be. you comin up,hope so!


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Feb 28, 2013)

hoskvarna said:


> havent had time workin 6-10s. ill try but i dont think it will be. you comin up,hope so!



I don't know, when is it?? I lost track.:msp_unsure:


----------



## hoskvarna (Feb 28, 2013)

april 27 at 3507 v ave chelsea .


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Feb 28, 2013)

hoskvarna said:


> april 27 at 3507 v ave chelsea .



I'll try to make it. I'll for sure send some saws with HEdge


----------



## 8433jeff (Feb 28, 2013)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I'll try to make it. I'll for sure send some saws with HEdge



####. Now it will snow. Hedge is the snow Jonah.


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 1, 2013)

8433jeff said:


> ####. Now it will snow. Hedge is the snow Jonah.



You're such a baby... Good grief... You live in Minnesnowda...
I thought you guys loved the stuff...


----------



## Bill G (Mar 1, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> What do you guys think? 12" Oak race cants?



I would prefer cottonwood for the fact that it is consistent and not hard on chains


----------



## Bill G (Mar 1, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Come down here in April...
> Bring your truck...
> I'll send you back with a Hedge post...
> .........:



How about a trailer full?:msp_wink::msp_wink:


----------



## Bill G (Mar 1, 2013)

nstueve said:


> I hear the Fed-Ex is cheap with large heavy boxes...



Well a 70lb box from Norwalk Iowa to Carthage Missouri is $30.34 so that seems cheap to me


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 1, 2013)

Bill G said:


> I would prefer cottonwood for the fact that it is consistent and not hard on chains



Ill see what i can find... Not too much cotton wood on hoskey farm. Its all good wood!!


----------



## 8433jeff (Mar 1, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> You're such a baby... Good grief... You live in Minnesnowda...
> I thought you guys loved the stuff...



When I'm at the GTG I won't be in Minnesnowda, I'll be in Iowaaaaaaaah.:msp_tongue:

*You* love the stuff, thats why you drag it along everywhere you go.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Mar 1, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> What do you guys think? 12" Oak race cants?



Hmm, my little 40cc only has a 12" bar.


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 1, 2013)

Modifiedmark said:


> Hmm, my little 40cc only has a 12" bar.



Yeah... 8" cants for the little fellers...


----------



## sam-tip (Mar 1, 2013)

Bill G said:


> Well a 70lb box from Norwalk Iowa to Carthage Missouri is $30.34 so that seems cheap to me



Yes that would be cheap. Sent total of 71 lbs in two boxes to Cobool Mo ran me $88. It must be the extra pound.


----------



## Ronaldo (Mar 1, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Ill see what i can find... Not too much cotton wood on hoskey farm. Its all good wood!!



Mike, I got my eye on a Cottonwood that I have been wanting to get rid of for a while. It is just south of my house and it sheds cotton once or twice every summer and the stuff gets everywhere( sticks to the grill and the A/C unit ). I think it will be big enough for what we want!:msp_thumbup:

Ron


----------



## srcarr52 (Mar 1, 2013)

Ronaldo said:


> Mike, I got my eye on a Cottonwood that I have been wanting to get rid of for a while. It is just south of my house and it sheds cotton once or twice every summer and the stuff gets everywhere( sticks to the grill and the A/C unit ). I think it will be big enough for what we want!:msp_thumbup:
> 
> Ron



We come kill'um cottonwood!


----------



## nstueve (Mar 3, 2013)

sam-tip said:


> Yes that would be cheap. Sent total of 71 lbs in two boxes to Cobool Mo ran me $88. It must be the extra pound.



hmmm ported 346, 395, and 3120... what are we missing here???

Ported 372xp seems to be the logical next step... :msp_tongue:

Can't wait to run saws once you get them back Doug!


----------



## sam-tip (Mar 3, 2013)

I just want to get them back. I don't have any saw bigger than 24" at the moment. Nstueve if I score more big wood I will be calling for help.

Question is a titanium bar much lighter in weight? Plus will it last.


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 3, 2013)

tally so far for gtg logs is 24. still have a few more to get. will put up some pics when we get them all over to my house. need hungry saws,i think will have enough wood to keep all happy.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## moody (Mar 3, 2013)

sam-tip said:


> I just want to get them back. I don't have any saw bigger than 24" at the moment. Nstueve if I score more big wood I will be calling for help.
> Question is a titanium bar much lighter in weight? Plus will it last.



Husqvarna Techlites are pretty amazing. The 28 inch techlite bar is lighter than an Oregon prolite 20inch. But they cost $120 but they seem to wear really well. They come in 20 & 28inch.


----------



## Bill G (Mar 3, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Ill see what i can find... Not too much cotton wood on hoskey farm. Its all good wood!!



Good wood is a good thing. Here in the Mississippi River bottom there is tons of Cottonwood. The Corps of Engineers gets a bit upset if you cut it though. We farm right along the government ground and the cottonwood trees are encroaching into the field. If I ever had a GTG here we would have tons of 12"-18" cottonwood to blow through


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 5, 2013)

moody said:


> Husqvarna Techlites are pretty amazing. The 28 inch techlite bar is lighter than an Oregon prolite 20inch. But they cost $120 but they seem to wear really well. They come in 20 & 28inch.



So I see that you have one saw in your sig that wuld run that bar and as you stated previously it DOES NOT run..... How can you make this claim? I have cut a lot of woosd with a lot of different bars on A LOT of different and all be darned if I can tell you what bar will wear best........ Please enlighten us!!


----------



## arborealbuffoon (Mar 5, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> So ..... I have cut a lot of wood with a lot of differen....



I think you answered your own question!!


----------



## moody (Mar 5, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> So I see that you have one saw in your sig that wuld run that bar and as you stated previously it DOES NOT run..... How can you make this claim? I have cut a lot of woosd with a lot of different bars on A LOT of different and all be darned if I can tell you what bar will wear best........ Please enlighten us!!



Just my personal saw doesn't run one doesn't mean squat. I never said a Damn thing about them being the best bar the loggers around here are having good luck with them. I've seen the abuse they put them through and how they look and function afterwards. I said they SEEM to wear pretty well. Stuff like this is why I'm taking a break from AS. Have a great day


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Mar 5, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> So I see that you have one saw in your sig that wuld run that bar and as you stated previously it DOES NOT run..... How can you make this claim? I have cut a lot of woosd with a lot of different bars on A LOT of different and all be darned if I can tell you what bar will wear best........ Please enlighten us!!



Hi mike!!


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Mar 5, 2013)

moody said:


> Just my personal saw doesn't run one doesn't mean squat. I never said a Damn thing about them being the best bar the loggers around here are having good luck with them. I've seen the abuse they put them through and how they look and function afterwards. I said they SEEM to wear pretty well. Stuff like this is why I'm taking a break from AS. Have a great day



Mmmmm feisty!


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Mar 5, 2013)

nstueve said:


> hmmm ported 346, 395, and 3120... what are we missing here???
> 
> Ported 372xp seems to be the logical next step... :msp_tongue:
> 
> Can't wait to run saws once you get them back Doug!



I'm sure I could find one if you can talk him into it....


----------



## srcarr52 (Mar 5, 2013)

mx_racer428 said:


> Mmmmm feisty!



:notrolls2:


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 5, 2013)

srcarr52 said:


> :notrolls2:



What did I say?


----------



## nstueve (Mar 5, 2013)

sam-tip said:


> I just want to get them back. I don't have any saw bigger than 24" at the moment.  Nstueve if I score more big wood I will be calling for help.
> 
> Question is a titanium bar much lighter in weight? Plus will it last.



Really Doug? a little more explanation might keep wandering minds at bay. You know I'm always up for a good solid day of fire wood cutting. I need to make some wood bunks before I bring any more logs home :msp_unsure: I have at least 2-3 weekends of cutting, splitting and stacking already. I don't have enough toys to speed it into 1 days work...

Back to the bar question, I believe that the Husky Titanium's are made by GB and the same as the GB titaniums...??? Someone want to confirm this? That being said I have no idea on the weight but it should last as long as you have that 3120xp for the amount you'll use it each year anyhow. Hmmm.... can't wait to fell some 60inch wood with that 3120! or the 395, or my 9010 once it's ported. I need to get a longer bar for the 9010 so we might have to make a trip to see Rod again...


----------



## nstueve (Mar 5, 2013)

moody said:


> Just my personal saw doesn't run one doesn't mean squat. I never said a Damn thing about them being the best bar the loggers around here are having good luck with them. I've seen the abuse they put them through and how they look and function afterwards. I said they SEEM to wear pretty well. Stuff like this is why I'm taking a break from AS. Have a great day



nobody needs to be getting fiesty or attitude... I know mike and he was asking a genuine question with curiosity (I assume-correct me if I'm wrong mike). 

I would lay claim to Tsumura bars wearing about the best I've owned. I don't have any empirical evidence for mike but the Jap bars like sugi's and tsumuras hold a strait flat rail for a long time before needing to be dressed. Some of the cheap oregons or carltons I've had need dressing about every other time I go out! All in all it's probably more judgement and how you've used your bars and what wood you've used them in yata yata yata... that yeilds bar wear and nothing will ever be 100% unless some lab gives us definitive results on metallurgy testing.


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 5, 2013)

I have had good luck with the array of bars that I have now (windsor, total, oregon, gb, carlton) but the main thing to make the bars last, and please correct me if Im wrong here, is to have properly sharpened chain, an oil pump that is capable of supporting the particular length of bar installed on the saw, and use a good quality oil. I think lack of oil and poor sharpening is the death to most bars around. I am sure this topic has been covered in length on here but I dont have enough miles on any one bar that I have now to make any kind of assumption.


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 5, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> I have had good luck with the array of bars that I have now (windsor, total, oregon, gb, carlton) but the main thing to make the bars last, and please correct me if Im wrong here, is to have properly sharpened chain, an oil pump that is capable of supporting the particular length of bar installed on the saw, and use a good quality oil. I think lack of oil and poor sharpening is the death to most bars around. I am sure this topic has been covered in length on here but I dont have enough miles on any one bar that I have now to make any kind of assumption.



I agree on the oiler's output and bar life... That being said, I have plumb wore out Stihl, Forrester, and Oregon bars... The Oregon's are not as hard as the Stihl's I've used, but are cheaper... Forresters ain't faring all that well, but still kicking... I got a 36" Forrester that I use, but sorta hate...
It's heavy, and too flexible... But I ain't replacing it till the tip falls out of it...
The 20" forrester seems just fine... But it's also getting max oil from the bigger saws.


----------



## nstueve (Mar 5, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> I have had good luck with the array of bars that I have now (windsor, total, oregon, gb, carlton) but the main thing to make the bars last, and please correct me if Im wrong here, is to have properly sharpened chain, an oil pump that is capable of supporting the particular length of bar installed on the saw, and use a good quality oil. I think lack of oil and poor sharpening is the death to most bars around. I am sure this topic has been covered in length on here but I dont have enough miles on any one bar that I have now to make any kind of assumption.



well yea... but even with proper oil and new chain... that carlton bar I have on the 076 is wearing alot faster than others I have used before. Maybe it's a big bar/big saw thing but I can notice a groove starting the bar channel after less use than a bar of the same length that on a saw that puts out less oil. The life of a bar is extended by the care you give it but that doesn't make up for inferior steel.

Mike when do I get my new toy?


----------



## moody (Mar 5, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> So I see that you have one saw in your sig that wuld run that bar and as you stated previously it DOES NOT run..... How can you make this claim? I have cut a lot of woosd with a lot of different bars on A LOT of different and all be darned if I can tell you what bar will wear best........ Please enlighten us!!





moody said:


> Husqvarna Techlites are pretty amazing. The 28 inch techlite bar is lighter than an Oregon prolite 20inch. But they cost $120 but they seem to wear really well. They come in 20 & 28inch.



The guy mentioned weight so I just mentioned a bar that I know is light and from what I've seen was durable. I didn't need called out on anything. It irritates me that I make a reccomendation and end up called out for it. I guess he caught the sum of my frustration because this isn't the first or the last time it'll happen. I never said they were the best although from the use the guys put them through they do well enough. I said they were amazing because they are so light. It's fact the 28 inch tech lite is lighter than the Oregon 20in. The crappy part about them is price and they only have 20inch and 28inch.


----------



## mweba (Mar 5, 2013)

moody said:


> The guy mentioned weight so I just mentioned a bar that I know is light and from what I've seen was durable. I didn't need called out on anything. It irritates me that I make a reccomendation and end up called out for it. I guess he caught the sum of my frustration because this isn't the first or the last time it'll happen. I never said they were the best although from the use the guys put them through they do well enough. I said they were amazing because they are so light. It's fact the 28 inch tech lite is lighter than the Oregon 20in. The crappy part about them is price and they only have 20inch and 28inch.



Along with being lighter than standard, they are also stiffer than the oregon light bar. The floppy nature of the bar always bugged me....


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 5, 2013)

mweba said:


> Along with being lighter than standard, they are also stiffer than the oregon light bar. The floppy nature of the bar always bugged me....



Floppy bars are just sorry...:msp_angry:


----------



## moody (Mar 5, 2013)

mweba said:


> Along with being lighter than standard, they are also stiffer than the oregon light bar. The floppy nature of the bar always bugged me....



Jonsered bars are easy on the eye. What company makes those?


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 5, 2013)

moody said:


> Jonsered bars are easy on the eye. What company makes those?



depends on the sprocket nose,some total, some?


----------



## arborealbuffoon (Mar 5, 2013)

I guess (unscientifically) that over time, most of my bars get roughly the same treatment. Most common ones for me are a 20 and 24, usually run on the very same respective saws. The cheapo Husky branded laminate bars seem to have been the least durable. Among the best have been the old (pre Carlton) Sandvik/Windsor speed tips. With basic care, they have held up very well. I also have an older Total branded bar that is actually a Tsumura. That one seems pretty good too.

This is merely my experience over time with a limited number of bars, and your results may vary....


----------



## grandpatractor (Mar 5, 2013)

mweba said:


> Along with being lighter than standard, they are also stiffer than the oregon light bar. The floppy nature of the bar always bugged me....



You'll get used to that floppy nature as you get older!!:msp_w00t:

The longer ones tend to flop more!


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Mar 5, 2013)

Lots of good info being shared guys! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 7, 2013)

mx_racer428 said:


> Lots of good info being shared guys! :msp_thumbup:



I agree.


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Race Cants*

I stopped into the local saw mill in Chelsea last night and spoke with the owner and he has agreed to donate the race cants for our chain races and dollar races! I asked for oak for the chain races and cottonwood for the dollar races!!

Btw hows the buildoff saws coming?


----------



## moody (Mar 10, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> I stopped into the local saw mill in Chelsea last night and spoke with the owner and he has agreed to donate the race cants for our chain races and dollar races! I asked for oak for the chain races and cottonwood for the dollar races!!
> 
> Btw hows the buildoff saws coming?



I'm almost finished up with the Eager Beaver. I'm going to see how it turns out but I have a back up plan just in case. I managed to wheel and deal and snatch up a 385xp yesterday. View attachment 283764


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 11, 2013)

Saws like that I like because you can beat them like a red hedded step child!! Nice find!


----------



## nstueve (Mar 11, 2013)

well... Had an awesome time at Shaun's on saturday and much was accomplished at the shop! I don't have the camera with so i'll have to post pictures later. Needless to say shaun did some awesome lathe and welding work. We cut some squish bands and chopped apart two old mall bars to make 1 larger one! will be cool to see the results.

Was good to see Mike and Mitch too!


----------



## srcarr52 (Mar 11, 2013)

nstueve said:


> well... Had an awesome time at Shaun's on saturday and much was accomplished at the shop! I don't have the camera with so i'll have to post pictures later. Needless to say shaun did some awesome lathe and welding work. We cut some squish bands and chopped apart two old mall bars to make 1 larger one! will be cool to see the results.
> 
> Was good to see Mike and Mitch too!



I'll probably go out to the shop tonight and finish the bar. I'll snap some pictures along the way.


----------



## moody (Mar 11, 2013)

srcarr52 said:


> I'll probably go out to the shop tonight and finish the bar. I'll snap some pictures along the way.



How long is this bar going to be ?


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 11, 2013)

nstueve said:


> well... Had an awesome time at Shaun's on saturday and much was accomplished at the shop! I don't have the camera with so i'll have to post pictures later. Needless to say shaun did some awesome lathe and welding work. We cut some squish bands and chopped apart two old mall bars to make 1 larger one! will be cool to see the results.
> 
> Was good to see Mike and Mitch too!



I hope that 401 is what you needed to finish the hot rod smurf, can't wait to see it run Nathan!


----------



## srcarr52 (Mar 11, 2013)

moody said:


> How long is this bar going to be ?



78" tip to tip.


----------



## moody (Mar 11, 2013)

srcarr52 said:


> 78" tip to tip.



Nice  So I heard you got to check out my 2171. How's that look?


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm disappointed I missed out on such a fun filled/productive day! On a happy note though.. The wife and I found out we are having a boy!!


----------



## moody (Mar 11, 2013)

mx_racer428 said:


> I'm disappointed I missed out on such a fun filled/productive day! On a happy note though.. The wife and I found out we are having a boy!!



Congrat's man. Better buy him a saw


----------



## 8433jeff (Mar 11, 2013)

moody said:


> Congrat's man. Better buy him a saw



Maybe dad should buy him the winner of the little saw race. Might work as a lullaby sound or a rattle.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Mar 11, 2013)

moody said:


> Congrat's man. Better buy him a saw



I've got plenty of saws for the lil guy to run, it's the mx bike I need to start looking for.. Thanks!


----------



## srcarr52 (Mar 11, 2013)

moody said:


> Nice  So I heard you got to check out my 2171. How's that look?



Yes, I took a quick look. Piston/cylinder are fine, but the AM cylinders port timing is not the best for a great runner. I think your flooding issue came from the carb needing some help. I'll get her all fixed up in the next few weeks.


----------



## moody (Mar 11, 2013)

mx_racer428 said:


> I've got plenty of saws for the lil guy to run, it's the mx bike I need to start looking for.. Thanks!



When the time is right you cant go wrong with a KTM 65. Fast little bikes when we were still racing there were a few around. Powerband out of this world I'd like to make a gtg hot saw out of one. I've seen them turn 10.500-11,000


----------



## Derrick Johnson (Mar 11, 2013)

Thoes 65s are very impressive

Sent from my SPH-D710BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Mar 11, 2013)

Yep, for a 65cc race bike, ktm has that class covered. If I have it may may he will be riding before walking!!


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 11, 2013)

moody said:


> When the time is right you cant go wrong with a KTM 65. Fast little bikes when we were still racing there were a few around. Powerband out of this world I'd like to make a gtg hot saw out of one. I've seen them turn 10.500-11,000



Hey Moody, Clean out your inbox.


----------



## moody (Mar 11, 2013)

srcarr52 said:


> Yes, I took a quick look. Piston/cylinder are fine, but the AM cylinders port timing is not the best for a great runner. I think your flooding issue came from the carb needing some help. I'll get her all fixed up in the next few weeks.



Well its much appreciated. I managed to get hold of a 385xp to handle my bigger cutting for now. It needs some tlc my friend used it logging for 3 months. Still runs well and has great compression. The carb is a little tempermental.


----------



## moody (Mar 11, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Hey Moody, Clean out your inbox.



I just did


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 12, 2013)

Just got a tracking number from Gregg @ Baileys.... I cant wait to see what they sent us!!


----------



## Ronaldo (Mar 12, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Just got a tracking number from Gregg @ Baileys.... I cant wait to see what they sent us!!



GOODY,GOODYuttahere2:


----------



## nstueve (Mar 13, 2013)

Here is a thread on 1 of the many projects that got worked on last weekend...


http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/231529.htm#post4211838


----------



## wendell (Mar 13, 2013)

nstueve said:


> Was good to see Mitch!



Really?!?

:msp_tongue:




:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 14, 2013)

wendell said:


> Really?!?
> 
> :msp_tongue:
> 
> ...



Bwahahahahaha......


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 15, 2013)

Well I got a box today from bailey's..... Looks like we are going to need a ms310 ms390 saw to do the long block swap with and a volunteer to do it. I didnt think that Gregg would send it but that is way cool. We also got 8 chains for the chain race and for race prizes!! My hats off to Gregg and Baileys for their support!!:msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup:


----------



## nstueve (Mar 15, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Well I got a box today from bailey's..... Looks like we are going to need a ms310 ms390 saw to do the long block swap with and a volunteer to do it. I didnt think that Gregg would send it but that is way cool. We also got 8 chains for the chain race and for race prizes!! My hats off to Gregg and Baileys for their support!!:msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup:



I'm pretty sure I can find a carcass... to bad I just sold my last ms290! I'll probably be able to find another and do the rebuild unless someone else wants to jump on that grenade...

Are we raffling this one as well?


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Mar 15, 2013)

I think this belongs to one of you fellers.....:hmm3grin2orange:
http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/231727.htm


----------



## sam-tip (Mar 15, 2013)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I think this belongs to one of you fellers.....:hmm3grin2orange:
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/231727.htm



That would be my saw. When I watched the youtube video on my tablet. I thought WHAT! That is not any different. Then when it downloaded the second half of the video. Yippee!


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 15, 2013)

sam-tip said:


> That would be my saw. When I watched the youtube video on my tablet. I thought WHAT! That is not any different. Then when it downloaded the second half of the video. Yippee!



You have to cut on the knotted end of the cant now in the dollar race...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## nstueve (Mar 15, 2013)

sam-tip said:


> That would be my saw. When I watched the youtube video on my tablet. I thought WHAT! That is not any different. Then when it downloaded the second half of the video. Yippee!





Stumpys Customs said:


> I think this belongs to one of you fellers.....:hmm3grin2orange:
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/231727.htm



Awesome... just that much quicker we can buck logs this summer!


----------



## sam-tip (Mar 15, 2013)

Can't wait to see its big brother going.


----------



## Mo. Jim (Mar 19, 2013)

Good morning,I thought that this thread needed a Bump. You Iowa boys are slacking here,need to keep this on page one. I'm looking forward to this GTG,The Hosky family are good people and I enjoy talking to them. I will see several of you at Matt's in about 19 days,Lord willing and the crick don't rise. I might even have a Stumpbroke suprise to bring to Iowa.:msp_biggrin: Have a safe one today and every day. Later Jim


----------



## Modifiedmark (Mar 19, 2013)

Mo. Jim said:


> Good morning,I thought that this thread needed a Bump. You Iowa boys are slacking here,need to keep this on page one. I'm looking forward to this GTG,The Hosky family are good people and I enjoy talking to them. I will see several of you at Matt's in about 19 days,Lord willing and the crick don't rise. I might even have a Stumpbroke suprise to bring to Iowa.:msp_biggrin: Have a safe one today and every day. Later Jim



Hi, Jim !


----------



## arborealbuffoon (Mar 19, 2013)

Mo. Jim said:


> Good morning,I thought that this thread needed a Bump. You Iowa boys are slacking here,need to keep this on page one. I'm looking forward to this GTG,The Hosky family are good people and I enjoy talking to them. I will see several of you at Matt's in about 19 days,Lord willing and the crick don't rise. I might even have a Stumpbroke suprise to bring to Iowa.:msp_biggrin: Have a safe one today and every day. Later Jim



Good morning right back at ya! Contrary to what you Mo guys might think, there's some good folks up here north of you too. I'll bump this by noting that I am posting from fabulous southern California. It feels like I am on another planet as I can barely identify every fourth tree I see here. Big eucs, tall palms and all sorts of other plants about which I have no clue. Overall, it is amazing to see the sheer girth of these woody plants. Saw one yesterday growing streetside that would have required Shaun's new extenda-bar. Must have been 6 feet across that monster! Enjoy that cold and snow now fellas.......


----------



## srcarr52 (Mar 19, 2013)

arborealbuffoon said:


> Good morning right back at ya! Contrary to what you Mo guys might think, there's some good folks up here north of you too. I'll bump this by noting that I am posting from fabulous southern California. It feels like I am on another planet as I can barely identify every fourth tree I see here. Big eucs, tall palms and all sorts of other plants about which I have no clue. Overall, it is amazing to see the sheer girth of these woody plants. Saw one yesterday growing streetside that would have required Shaun's new extenda-bar. Must have been 6 feet across that monster! Enjoy that cold and snow now fellas.......



Nawww... just use a 36" and the classic spiral stump approach. :msp_biggrin:

I was there a few months ago and I so wanted to drop some of those big eucs. Up around Santa Maria there are a lot of gnarly oaks that need to be cut but Cali law won't let you touch them.


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 19, 2013)

Mo. Jim said:


> Good morning,I thought that this thread needed a Bump. You Iowa boys are slacking here,need to keep this on page one. I'm looking forward to this GTG,The Hosky family are good people and I enjoy talking to them. I will see several of you at Matt's in about 19 days,Lord willing and the crick don't rise. I might even have a Stumpbroke suprise to bring to Iowa.:msp_biggrin: Have a safe one today and every day. Later Jim



Did stumpy do a remington?? That'd be worth seeing you race! Bwahahahahaha.....


----------



## Mo. Jim (Mar 19, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Did stumpy do a remington?? That'd be worth seeing you race! Bwahahahahaha.....



Not the Remington,that geardrive would be nightmare to tear down. At least I got you guys off dead center,now just show up tomorrow.


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 19, 2013)

Mo. Jim said:


> Not the Remington,that geardrive would be nightmare to tear down. At least I got you guys off dead center,now just show up tomorrow.



Tomorrow??


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Mar 20, 2013)

I think this belongs to sumbody here.:msp_thumbup:
http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/232204.htm


----------



## Mo. Jim (Mar 23, 2013)

I guess I will have to keep bumping this thread until I get Mikey straightened out. I think he needs a trip to the wood shed,to teach him some respect for his elders. I did have a good phone conversation with him yesterday. Looking forward to seeing a bunch of you guys at Hedgerow's. If the weather cooperates,it should be one to remember. Saw safe and keep the shiney side up. Later Jim


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Mar 23, 2013)

Mo. Jim said:


> I guess I will have to keep bumping this thread until I get Mikey straightened out. I think he needs a trip to the wood shed,to teach him some respect for his elders. I did have a good phone conversation with him yesterday. Looking forward to seeing a bunch of you guys at Hedgerow's. If the weather cooperates,it should be one to remember. Saw safe and keep the shiney side up. Later Jim



You will have to forgive them Jim. They seem to be a quiet lot. otstir:otstir:


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 23, 2013)

Are you planning on staightening me out with something Stumpbroke?? Gimme your best shot!!! :tongue2:


----------



## Mo. Jim (Mar 23, 2013)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> You will have to forgive them Jim. They seem to be a quiet lot. otstir:otstir:



Individualy yes,but at a gtg they chatter like a bunch of chipmunks.


----------



## sam-tip (Mar 23, 2013)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I think this belongs to sumbody here.:msp_thumbup:
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/232204.htm



I admit it. It's mine. Will take delivery of saw at the GTG. Still have no bar for it. I just left the saw shop with no bar. I did not think I could handle the 60 inch husky bar. It was a pretty orange. Plus the saw and bar would be taller than I am. Waiting for 50" bar. Back ordered until June.


----------



## Mo. Jim (Mar 23, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Are you planning on staightening me out with something Stumpbroke?? Gimme your best shot!!! :tongue2:



It really bug's you that I won't tell you what model saw it is.:msp_tongue: Kenneth,Stumpy don't you tell him.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Mar 23, 2013)

Mo. Jim said:


> It really bug's you that I won't tell you what model saw it is.:msp_tongue: Kenneth,Stumpy don't you tell him.



Tellhim about the xxx.:msp_sneaky::msp_sneaky: nope not a word:cool2::cool2:


----------



## moody (Mar 23, 2013)

Hmm I've got one of those kind of saws. It's going to play in the 65 and under class in two weeks


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 23, 2013)

moody said:


> Hmm I've got one of those kind of saws. It's going to play in the 65 and under class in two weeks



It'll be a race for 3rd place... 
Those blasted 365's are all but impossible to beat...
Hopefully someone cuts out... 
:msp_wink:


----------



## moody (Mar 23, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> It'll be a race for 3rd place...
> Those blasted 365's are all but impossible to beat...
> Hopefully someone cuts out...
> :msp_wink:



I've got something on the bench that'll hopefully change that :big_smile: just wondering you talked to stumpy today?


----------



## Ronaldo (Mar 24, 2013)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> You will have to forgive them Jim. They seem to be a quiet lot. otstir:otstir:



I suppose we can be a bit quiet, but mostly just stinking tired and too busy! Mark and I have been working 10 hour days and 6 days a week since Christmas------just doesnt leave a lot of time for other things. Our kids have been helping Grandpa with some of the farm chores since we have been gone so much. Good thing Mike, Alex, and Shaun were willing to help out and get some trees ready to pull out or we wouldnt have much to cut on the 27th. It sounds like working on Saturdays has come to and end, so that will help!
Hopefully this weather gets better so we can get more done around the place and get some things set up. We have requested a nice 50-60 degree day with a light breeze and no liquid sunshine.:hmm3grin2orange:

Later, Ron


----------



## Mo. Jim (Mar 24, 2013)

Morning Ron,it's winter wonderland here this morning. Dont take my posts too seriously, I just enjoy yanking Mikey's chain once in a while.:msp_smile: I can relate to the hours you have been working. One time at the can plant where I worked we were scheduled for seven twelve's for three months. You got to where you didn't care what day it was,just what time it was. It's good the kids are old enough to pick up some of the slack. Familys that work and play together,stay to together through thick and thin. Kudos to Mike,Alex and Shaun for their help. These GTG's seem to be getting bigger and bigger,a lot of people don't realize the amount of work and money involved in hosting one of these events. Say hello to Grandpa and Mark for me and I will see you in April,Lord willing and the crick don't rise.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Mar 24, 2013)

Morning Ron! Get much snow over there? With you having a little more free time and the days getting longer we will have to plan an woods/gtg prep day! As long as we don't have to spend all of our time getting mike and his wood hauler hotrod unstuck!! Sorry mike, its rare I can take a jab at ya so when the opportunity presents its self I'm taking it!


----------



## Ronaldo (Mar 24, 2013)

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning Ron,it's winter wonderland here this morning. Dont take my posts too seriously, I just enjoy yanking Mikey's chain once in a while.:msp_smile: I can relate to the hours you have been working. One time at the can plant where I worked we were scheduled for seven twelve's for three months. You got to where you didn't care what day it was,just what time it was. It's good the kids are old enough to pick up some of the slack. Familys that work and play together,stay to together through thick and thin. Kudos to Mike,Alex and Shaun for their help. These GTG's seem to be getting bigger and bigger,a lot of people don't realize the amount of work and money involved in hosting one of these events. Say hello to Grandpa and Mark for me and I will see you in April,Lord willing and the crick don't rise.



Hi, Jim
Na, I didnt take you too seriously! And yes it is good to have family around for help and support. I'll say hello to all and looking forward to April and drinking some coffee while visiting with you, Jim.

Ron


----------



## Ronaldo (Mar 24, 2013)

mx_racer428 said:


> Morning Ron! Get much snow over there? With you having a little more free time and the days getting longer we will have to plan an woods/gtg prep day! As long as we don't have to spend all of our time getting mike and his wood hauler hotrod unstuck!! Sorry mike, its rare I can take a jab at ya so when the opportunity presents its self I'm taking it!



Alex, we have 3-4 inches as of now and yes, we'll plan a GTG prep day soon!
Mike can take the harassment so dont let up too much guys.

Ron


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 24, 2013)

mx_racer428 said:


> Morning Ron! Get much snow over there? With you having a little more free time and the days getting longer we will have to plan an woods/gtg prep day! As long as we don't have to spend all of our time getting mike and his wood hauler hotrod unstuck!! Sorry mike, its rare I can take a jab at ya so when the opportunity presents its self I'm taking it!



yes we will plan on that! im anxious to run the 550! put a alex pipe on the 346 today,sounds nice:msp_biggrin:

hi Jim! cant wait to see all at th gtg


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Mar 24, 2013)

Evening mark! It's a rare occurrence finding me running anything but the 550, but when it happens grab it and run it. I did pull put the 655bp the other day just for ####z and giggles, put a grin of m face for sure. How's that "555" running?


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 24, 2013)

mx_racer428 said:


> Evening mark! It's a rare occurrence finding me running anything but the 550, but when it happens grab it and run it. I did pull put the 655bp the other day just for ####z and giggles, put a grin of m face for sure. How's that "555" running?



what little ive used it ,runs sweet:smile2:

next the 555 gets a alex pipe,but like u have said is more than a afternoons job!


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Mar 24, 2013)

It's not to terrible if you don't completely gut the muffler, I've got another one to do if you wanna send yours with mike some day. Shouldn't take to long.


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 25, 2013)

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning Ron,it's winter wonderland here this morning. Dont take my posts too seriously, I just enjoy yanking Mikey's chain once in a while.:msp_smile: I can relate to the hours you have been working. One time at the can plant where I worked we were scheduled for seven twelve's for three months. You got to where you didn't care what day it was,just what time it was. It's good the kids are old enough to pick up some of the slack. Familys that work and play together,stay to together through thick and thin. Kudos to Mike,Alex and Shaun for their help. These GTG's seem to be getting bigger and bigger,a lot of people don't realize the amount of work and money involved in hosting one of these events. Say hello to Grandpa and Mark for me and I will see you in April,Lord willing and the *crick* don't rise.



There is that CRICK again....... Jim will never learn.....

I am happy that you may have a saw to contend with but, I want to see YOU race it Jim. (Please let it be something other than a creamsickle)

The GTG Outhouse is coming along nicely, I got 1.5 walls and the ceiling sheeted with barnboards yesterday and the wiring roughed in. I need some more practice wood for hedgerows for sure but I will see how fast Alex is at the changeovers tonight. I can't wait to see that 550 fly thru the wood!!


----------



## 8433jeff (Mar 25, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> There is that CRICK again....... Jim will never learn.....
> 
> I am happy that you may have a saw to contend with but, I want to see YOU race it Jim. (Please let it be something other than a creamsickle)
> 
> The GTG Outhouse is coming along nicely, I got 1.5 walls and the ceiling sheeted with barnboards yesterday and the wiring roughed in. I need some more practice wood for hedgerows for sure but I will see how fast Alex is at the changeovers tonight. I can't wait to see that 550 fly thru the wood!!



This year an outhouse, next year a bunkhouse.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Mar 25, 2013)

8433jeff said:


> This year an outhouse, next year a bunkhouse.



Bunk house = truck bed


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 25, 2013)

mx_racer428 said:


> Bunk house = truck bed



Dougs enclosed trailer!!:taped:


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 25, 2013)

mx_racer428 said:


> Bunk house = truck bed



we could round up some rusty truck beds ,put a topper on it and wala.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Mo. Jim (Mar 26, 2013)

I really like that count down clock that Mike posted over in the Mo. GTG thread. It is on page 273,
he needs to post one on here in the near future. I guess that boy does have some redeeming qualitys.


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 26, 2013)

*The countdown*

<iframe src="http://free.timeanddate.com/countdown/i3k70p5j/n895/cf12/cm0/cu4/ct0/cs1/ca0/co1/cr0/ss0/cac000/cpc000/pct/tcfff/fs275/szw448/szh189/tatIowa%20Spring%20GTG%20III/tac000/tptTime%20since%20Event%20started%20in/tpc000/iso2013-04-27T08:00:00/bas4/bat5/pd2" frameborder="0" width="709" height="192"></iframe>


----------



## struggle (Mar 26, 2013)

31 one days to get the PM800 a running. Is it going to happen Jim? Talk to me man talk to me:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mo. Jim (Mar 26, 2013)

struggle said:


> 31 one days to get the PM800 a running. Is it going to happen Jim? Talk to me man talk to me:msp_biggrin:



I am going to town in a little bit and check some boxs,I found a nice A cylinder in the garage yesterday. We will get you good B cylinder,just bear with me.


----------



## struggle (Mar 26, 2013)

Mo. Jim said:


> I am going to town in a little bit and check some boxs,I found a nice A cylinder in the garage yesterday. We will get you good B cylinder,just bear with me.



This trip to town you might have to make your rounds to your lady friends and there is no telling what will come of that:wink2:


----------



## arborealbuffoon (Mar 29, 2013)

Assuming Jim goes chasing ladies, better hope he doesn't find a slow or wounded one. If he does catch one, I bet we won't hear from him 'til NEXT year's GTG time. Go gettum Jim!

edit: He did say he was goin' to town to "check some boxes......"


----------



## Mo. Jim (Mar 29, 2013)

struggle said:


> This trip to town you might have to make your rounds to your lady friends and there is no telling what will come of that:wink2:



Home cooking,cake,pie,cookies and a gentleman doesn't tell. Might have to do some honey do's,but the benifits are good. Puts a whole new meaning on the word Widow Maker.:msp_smile:


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 29, 2013)

the way to a mans  is thru his belly ,rite jim?


----------



## struggle (Mar 30, 2013)

hoskvarna said:


> the way to a mans  is thru his belly ,rite jim?



That a cup of joe so thick and black you block out the sun with it:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 30, 2013)

struggle said:


> That a cup of joe so thick and black you block out the sun with it:msp_sneaky:



And as thick as 15w40 after 10,000 miles in an ole Peterbuilt!!:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 30, 2013)

hoskvarna said:


> the way to a mans  is thru his belly ,rite jim?



Boy is that right!


----------



## Ronaldo (Mar 30, 2013)

Kind of rainy today and way too muddy to be doing much, so I took down a cottonwood that I would like to get out and over to the GTG site. I now need it to dry up so we can get the tractor hooked up and pull it out.






















Ron


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Mar 30, 2013)

Well done Ron, I was in the timber the other day, was hard enough to walk let alone try and use equipment. Not sure if you noticed when you placed that order that there was a 6' choker in there. That should help moving logs around some.


----------



## Ronaldo (Mar 30, 2013)

Since I was out in the woods after the Cottonwood, I also took the opportunity to get a Mulberry that will work good for a lot post or corner post. You fellas from more southern regions have Hedge, but we dont here on the Hoskey farm, so the Mulberrys last quite a while for us.
















There is about 11 feet of useable tree for the post, the rest will be firewood and mostly brush for the bunnies to chew on.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Ronaldo (Mar 30, 2013)

Yes, Alex, got the choker and everything else ordered. Looked like they had all in stock, so no back orders to deal with!

Ron


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Mar 30, 2013)

Ronaldo said:


> Yes, Alex, got the choker and everything else ordered. Looked like they had all in stock, so no back orders to deal with!
> 
> Ron



Sounds great Ron. Hope that coupon worked for you. Will you and mark be going back to 40s starting this month?


----------



## heimannm (Mar 30, 2013)

Mulberry makes some very good firewood, seems to work best if you burn it in a stove or furnace rather than an open fireplace.

Guess I may have to start thinking about GTG saws for this year's event. I could make full truck load of 82 cc McCulloch's but what would be the fun in that?

Mark


----------



## 8433jeff (Mar 30, 2013)

heimannm said:


> Mulberry makes some very good firewood, seems to work best if you burn it in a stove or furnace rather than an open fireplace.
> 
> Guess I may have to start thinking about GTG saws for this year's event. I could make full truck load of 82 cc McCulloch's but what would be the fun in that?
> 
> Mark



Wouldn't mind trying out your most recent rebuild, unless thats not an option.


----------



## Ronaldo (Mar 31, 2013)

mx_racer428 said:


> Sounds great Ron. Hope that coupon worked for you. Will you and mark be going back to 40s starting this month?



The coupon did not work--------kept telling us it had already been used.:bang: Mark and I are back on a 40hr. work week or they are claiming we are anyway.Hopefully!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Wood Doctor (Mar 31, 2013)

heimannm said:


> Mulberry makes some very good firewood, seems to work best if you burn it in a stove or furnace rather than an open fireplace.
> 
> Guess I may have to start thinking about GTG saws for this year's event. I could make full truck load of 82 cc McCulloch's but what would be the fun in that?
> 
> Mark



You can also burn semi-dry mulberry in a campfire to compete with fireworks, right around July 4th. I do this every year, and I never have to buy imported gun powder. Mulberry sparks are unequaled among any species of firewood.


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 1, 2013)

Wood Doctor said:


> You can also burn semi-dry mulberry in a campfire to compete with fireworks, right around July 4th. I do this every year, and I never have to buy imported gun powder. Mulberry sparks are unequaled among any species of firewood.



I would love to have a semi load of mulberry to burn!! I love that stuff!


----------



## Wood Doctor (Apr 1, 2013)

*Green Mulberry Has Huge Density*



Homelite410 said:


> I would love to have a semi load of mulberry to burn!! I love that stuff!


All you have to do is figure out how to lift it when you cut it green. You realize, of course, that green mulberry is even denser than green oak.


----------



## moody (Apr 1, 2013)

Wood Doctor said:


> You can also burn semi-dry mulberry in a campfire to compete with fireworks, right around July 4th. I do this every year, and I never have to buy imported gun powder. Mulberry sparks are unequaled among any species of firewood.



Have you ever burned any wet Osage Orange?  It's similar to having 22 LR shells tossed in the fire. Or you could use the old joke of using river rock to contain the fire...... Seen that happen once and it's dangerously funny


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 1, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> I would love to have a semi load of mulberry to burn!! I love that stuff!



Yes, it does indeed make for good burning firewood!:msp_wink:


----------



## ramrat (Apr 1, 2013)

I can not find the page were Mike posted the events for the GtG. Its starting to get busy at work so I will not have much free time to get ready. Can some one post the events again . Thanks


----------



## 8433jeff (Apr 2, 2013)

ramrat said:


> I can not find the page were Mike posted the events for the GtG. Its starting to get busy at work so I will not have much free time to get ready. Can some one post the events again . Thanks



Breakfast
Late Breakfast
Snacks
Brunch
Lunch
Dessert
Leftovers
Bunch of saw stuff


----------



## heimannm (Apr 2, 2013)

Hey Jeff - Which "latest saw" was most interesting to you?

SP80
SP81
SP81E
PM800
PM805
1-76/86?

Mark


----------



## 8433jeff (Apr 2, 2013)

heimannm said:


> Hey Jeff - Which "latest saw" was most interesting to you?
> 
> SP80
> SP81
> ...



Not that the others wouldn't hold my gaze of wonderment, but...


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 2, 2013)

heimannm said:


> Hey Jeff - Which "latest saw" was most interesting to you?
> 
> SP80
> SP81
> ...



I would like to run a 101b if you have one!


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 2, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Ok for a recap here and so everyone is on the same page.... Take 2:
> 
> Dollar races (pay a dollar to race yer saw and will post times.)
> Chain races ( square chisel, round chisel, and semi chisel in any of the .050, .058, 063 flavors 72dl)
> ...



I found it


----------



## heimannm (Apr 2, 2013)

101AA but it won't be in a saw by then, I am hoping for Baraboo in August...

Mark


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 2, 2013)

heimannm said:


> 101AA but it won't be in a saw by then, I am hoping for Baraboo in August...
> 
> Mark



Mark, what's the date for Baraboo? I really need to get down there one of these years.


----------



## heimannm (Apr 2, 2013)

16-17-18 August; this year's feature is "Made in Wisconsin"

I might have to bring all three Wright GS5020's.

Mark


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 5, 2013)

Cut and split some wood today to add to the seasoning stacks, but mostly hauled GTG logs to the site. Mark and I now have a total of 36 logs of various sizes. An Oak and a Cottonwood that are 30'' or so in diameter and alot of smaller ones. Thinking of just having all you guys cut our winters supply of wood for us-----oh we will help, too.:msp_wink::msp_tongue:
Got a lot wood to cut up! Bring plenty of fuel, bar oil and hungry saws!

Ron


----------



## heimannm (Apr 6, 2013)

Not sure how hungry the saw will be, but I will try to be sure and bring an appetite.

Mark


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 6, 2013)

heimannm said:


> Not sure how hungry the saw will be, but I will try to be sure and bring an appetite.
> 
> Mark



Yes, Mark, that would be a good idea. Make sure you AND the saws have appetites!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 7, 2013)

Some of the regulars that keep this thread going are at something called a Get ToGether in Missouri, so anyone who can jump in and keep this alive, feel free to do so. I did not make it to Missouri for the GTG, but got loads of work done on this super nice weekend. Hey someone had to stay home and get stuff done, right!

Ron


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 7, 2013)

Ronaldo said:


> Some of the regulars that keep this thread going are at something called a Get ToGether in Missouri, so anyone who can jump in and keep this alive, feel free to do so. I did not make it to Missouri for the GTG, but got loads of work done on this super nice weekend. Hey someone had to stay home and get stuff done, right!
> 
> Ron



You sure missed out Ron! It's sure time to hammer down on getting things finished up at your/marks place. Just lemme know!


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 7, 2013)

Ronaldo said:


> Some of the regulars that keep this thread going are at something called a Get ToGether in Missouri, so anyone who can jump in and keep this alive, feel free to do so. I did not make it to Missouri for the GTG, but got loads of work done on this super nice weekend. Hey someone had to stay home and get stuff done, right!
> 
> Ron




Gotcha! 

Like I had said its hard for me to commit months ahead to say that I can come, but as its getting closer, its looking more and more like I can make it and Chris/Cbfarmall as well.


----------



## heimannm (Apr 7, 2013)

I have a small box with some Poulan bits for MMark if you make it.

If anyone has the box of stuff I left at Nathan's last fall, please bring it along as I have someone that can use a few of the sprockets.

And finally, I got the handle for the BP-1 back on Saturday and will have it together and running for the end of the month.

Mark


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 8, 2013)

heimannm said:


> I have a small box with some Poulan bits for MMark if you make it.
> 
> If anyone has the box of stuff I left at Nathan's last fall, please bring it along as I have someone that can use a few of the sprockets.
> 
> ...



Will the running Bp-399-T be along for this gtg


----------



## heimannm (Apr 8, 2013)

I could probably bring it, but it won't be hooked to anything by then.

Mark 

P.S. Hearing protection is required...


----------



## Mo. Jim (Apr 8, 2013)

Ronaldo said:


> Some of the regulars that keep this thread going are at something called a Get ToGether in Missouri, so anyone who can jump in and keep this alive, feel free to do so. I did not make it to Missouri for the GTG, but got loads of work done on this super nice weekend. Hey someone had to stay home and get stuff done, right!
> 
> Ron



Ron,I'm really looking forward to your GTG,but that blowout in Carthage was one for the books. I started feeling under the weather two days before the gtg and still feeling rough today,so I couldn't take full advantage of the great weekend. If you go to our gtg thread and start on page 1322,you can get a pretty good idea of some of going ons. I imagin Mikey has a few stories for you. I'm going to finish my coffee and go back to bed. Later Jim


----------



## moody (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm getting pretty excited about seeing Ray, Mark all of the other Iowa folk.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 8, 2013)

moody said:


> I'm getting pretty excited about seeing Ray, Mark all of the other Iowa folk.



Ray???


----------



## heimannm (Apr 8, 2013)

One of the brothers...







Mark


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 8, 2013)

Hey guys... I got this Bailey's project that needs to be raffled off at your GTG...
A VERY CLEAN ms290 w/original bar. 
It was donated by AS member Hinerman.
The teardown and installation of the 039 Baley's power unit took less than 2 hours...
For an 11 year old...
Stumpy's boy Conner did it for us...






You suppose that would be ok????

Proceeds go to Hinerman's charity of choice... The Backpacks for Kids Program...
What say ye Mike and Ron???
Can ya help a brother out???


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 8, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> I found it



Hey, can Levi run his 023 in that thing? I thought it was a 40cc, but I was wrong...
It's 40.2...
Maybe just for exhibition....


----------



## moody (Apr 8, 2013)

heimannm said:


> One of the brothers...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will all 3 of you be there this year?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Apr 8, 2013)

What is the date and location? My wife and daughter are asking.


----------



## rheima (Apr 8, 2013)

*Brothers*



moody said:


> Will all 3 of you be there this year?



Larry, Daryl and DARELL? I'd like to think that I am Larry!



Ray


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 8, 2013)

Where is mike???


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 8, 2013)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> What is the date and location? My wife and daughter are asking.



Date is the 27th location is near Chelsea


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 9, 2013)

mx_racer428 said:


> Date is the 27th location is near Chelsea



Is it gonna be cold???
How big will the dollar race log be???
Huh?? Huh???
C'mon mike!!! We need info!!!
Whatcha doin'???
Want me to bring a saw???


----------



## Mo. Jim (Apr 9, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Is it gonna be cold???
> How big will the dollar race log be???
> Huh?? Huh???
> C'mon mike!!! We need info!!!
> ...



He should be checking in this morning Matt. He needed to get rested up after that long trip in that old cramped up and clapped out motor home.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 9, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Is it gonna be cold???
> How big will the dollar race log be???
> Huh?? Huh???
> C'mon mike!!! We need info!!!
> ...



It's iowa man. 70+ yesterday and now there calling for highs in the 40s coming up! Mike will correct me if I'm wrong but I believe it's a 10" can't.


----------



## heimannm (Apr 9, 2013)

Forecast is for snow on Thursday. Farmers won't complain too much, we will take all the moisture we can get.

Does anyone remember April 1973?

Mark


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 9, 2013)

mx_racer428 said:


> It's iowa man. 70+ yesterday and now there calling for highs in the 40s coming up! Mike will correct me if I'm wrong but I believe it's a 10" can't.



You fellas want a hedge log to play in up there???


----------



## heimannm (Apr 9, 2013)

Yes please, about 24-30" diameter and 12 - 14' long. Cookies should be roughly 20" long and split into 6-8 pieces each, I will bring a trailer to haul it away since I am such a thoughtful fellow...

Mark


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 9, 2013)

hedgerow said:


> you fellas want a hedge log to play in up there???



yes please!!!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 9, 2013)

heimannm said:


> Yes please, about 24-30" diameter and 12 - 14' long. Cookies should be roughly 20" long and split into 6-8 pieces each, I will bring a trailer to haul it away since I am such a thoughtful fellow...
> 
> Mark



Ok... I think I'll just bring 2...
It'll make the truck ride better anyway...


----------



## heimannm (Apr 9, 2013)

If you can bring two logs like that, I'll give you one tank of gas...

Mark


----------



## moody (Apr 9, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Ok... I think I'll just bring 2...
> It'll make the truck ride better anyway...



You'll need to take a few saws back home to make up for the weight lost.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 9, 2013)

heimannm said:


> If you can bring two logs like that, I'll give you one tank of gas...
> 
> Mark



In the F350??? You don't want to do that...

And they'll have to be nipped to 8'... Gotta close the tailgate ya know...
Don't wanna be like Andy and have stuff all hangin' out and stuff...


----------



## moody (Apr 9, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> In the F350??? You don't want to do that...
> 
> And they'll have to be nipped to 8'... Gotta close the tailgate ya know...
> Don't wanna be like Andy and have stuff all hangin' out and stuff...



Hey while I'm thinking about it, I really really enjoyed the large rounds you had at your place. The 385 is making a road trip to get monkey'd this week  I've got a carb kit and manifold on order for the 61 and the fuel line as well.


----------



## mitch95100 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> In the F350??? You don't want to do that...
> 
> And they'll have to be nipped to 8'... Gotta close the tailgate ya know...
> Don't wanna be like Andy and have stuff all hangin' out and stuff...



HEll do it redneck style. Get a logchain and drag em down there


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 9, 2013)

OK im most the way rested up here!! Been busy catching up last couple days and I have no internet at home!! 
So.......

Raffle.... Yes thats cool I also need a 290-390 saw for same swap and a volunteer to do it. (calling Levi)

Hedge..... Yes please... You all know why 

Dollar race cant...... Alex is correct, 10" cottonwood. Might have to make another!

Matt..... Saws.... Yes please bring that deere...I want a stab at it, Levi is one heck of a racer but i never got to race him with the deere... Are you coming up the night before?? Tell levi I want to run that race chain he made out of that lp on the 023...

NO.... I dont remember 1973.....


----------



## 8433jeff (Apr 9, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> OK im most the way rested up here!! Been busy catching up last couple days and I have no internet at home!!
> So.......
> 
> Raffle.... Yes thats cool I also need a 290-390 saw for same swap and a volunteer to do it. (calling Levi)
> ...



Is the shirt lady thinking up a shirt for this one, or is that soooo last weekend?


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 9, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> OK im most the way rested up here!! Been busy catching up last couple days and I have no internet at home!!
> So.......
> 
> Raffle.... Yes thats cool I also need a 290-390 saw for same swap and a volunteer to do it. (calling Levi)
> ...



COOL!!! I'll bring the tickets!!! Hinerman will be glad to hear it... And I'll ask Levi if he's up to it...
Hedge will be forthcoming...
Yes... Make 10!!!
His lp race chain was made of semi-chisel...:msp_sneaky: Deere??? Andy??? Bring a pipe!!!
Hell, I don't remember 1973 either...


----------



## moody (Apr 9, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> OK im most the way rested up here!! Been busy catching up last couple days and I have no internet at home!!
> So.......
> 
> Raffle.... Yes thats cool I also need a 290-390 saw for same swap and a volunteer to do it. (calling Levi)
> ...



Levi let me try it out and it was fast. I was really impressed with it, really pulled some nice chips for lp chain.


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 9, 2013)

8433jeff said:


> Is the shirt lady thinking up a shirt for this one, or is that soooo last weekend?



I dont know! I will let sarah chime in on that!


----------



## jra1100 (Apr 9, 2013)

heimannm said:


> Forecast is for snow on Thursday. Farmers won't complain too much, we will take all the moisture we can get.
> 
> Does anyone remember April 1973?
> 
> Mark



I recall the worst snow storm that I ever saw. That was brutal. JR


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 9, 2013)

Hey Mark - is the Heimann Museum of Yellow Muscle going to be open on Friday? Trying to work a day off out of the boss. Might have to take a tour of the Waterloo Deere plant as well, just to make it "work related". (Our company makes a bunch of parts for Deere.)


----------



## nstueve (Apr 9, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Raffle.... Yes thats cool I also need a 290-390 saw for same swap and a volunteer to do it. (calling Levi)



If push comes to shove I can always throw mitch's 310 up there for the 390 swap, just don't tell mitch... :wink2

Otherwise I'm still looking for a donor ms290 for ya!


----------



## heimannm (Apr 9, 2013)

I am planning to be home on Friday, 26 April for anyone interested in stopping by.

Nathan - if you still have the box of parts I left last fall, I have someone interested in several of the large gear drive sprockets.

Mark


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 9, 2013)

8433jeff said:


> Is the shirt lady thinking up a shirt for this one, or is that soooo last weekend?



so I'm the shirt Lady now, eh? :msp_biggrin:

you guys gotta come up with a sweet name... and fast! then, I would think about it! :msp_sleep:


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 9, 2013)

*This weather SUCKS!*

The weatherman is talking up to 8" of snow in the next 48hrs. The longer this goes on the more it looks like I won't make the GTG. When the weather finally breaks were gonna go from 0 to 100mph at the shop in about 2 days!:bang:


----------



## Wood Doctor (Apr 9, 2013)

*Forget Today's Weather*



WetGunPowder said:


> The weatherman is talking up to 8" of snow in the next 48 hrs. The longer this goes on the more it looks like I won't make the GTG. When the weather finally breaks were gonna go from 0 to 100mph at the shop in about 2 days!:bang:



That's absurd. This weather stuff will be long gone by April 26. I can't wait to be at the Iowa GTG and take part. You may not like the crummy weather in Iowa today, but just wait awhile. It will change...

And, Wendell, Mitch, Jake, Steve, Mark, Matt, Ronaldo, etc. are still on the agenda.


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 9, 2013)

we put an order in for 60deg, lite wind with plenty of sun,and no storms the nite before!:msp_smile:


----------



## grandpatractor (Apr 9, 2013)

Wood Doctor said:


> That's absurd. This weather stuff will be long gone by April 26. I can't wait to be at the Iowa GTG and take part. You may not like the crummy weather in Iowa today, but just wait awhile. It will change...
> 
> And, Wendell, Mitch, Jake, Steve, Mark, Matt, Ronaldo, etc. are still on the agenda.



When the weather does warm up he is going to be busier than a one legged man in an a$$ kicking contest! 
Everyone waits till it warms up and then brings their mowers in to get fixed.


----------



## Philbert (Apr 9, 2013)

grandpatractor said:


> When the weather does warm up he is going to be busier than a one legged man in an a$$ kicking contest!
> Everyone waits till it warms up and then brings their mowers in to get fixed.



Boyd needs to schedule a lawn mower tune up GTG. Bring in that 11 year old kid that rebuilt the 290. Knock those mowers right out. He knows we work for trinkets . . . 

Philbert


----------



## rheima (Apr 9, 2013)

*April 1973*



heimannm said:


> Forecast is for snow on Thursday. Farmers won't complain too much, we will take all the moisture we can get.
> 
> Does anyone remember April 1973?
> 
> Mark



Yes, most definately---------We were living in Waverly at the time and everything got shut down because of the snow. The only good thing about it was that it didn't last very long on the ground.

The reason most don't remember is because the wern't born yet?


Ray


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 9, 2013)

Philbert said:


> Boyd needs to schedule a lawn mower tune up GTG. Bring in that 11 year old kid that rebuilt the 290. Knock those mowers right out. He knows we work for trinkets . . .
> 
> Philbert



That was stumpy jr..


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 9, 2013)

hoskvarna said:


> we put an order in for 60deg, lite wind with plenty of sun,and no storms the nite before!:msp_smile:



Boy I hope that didnt put the jinx on it. 



At least if it rains this year I wont be dragging the bottom of the car through the mud, were bringing the truck this time.


----------



## Mo. Jim (Apr 9, 2013)

rheima said:


> Yes, most definately---------We were living in Waverly at the time and everything got shut down because of the snow. The only good thing about it was that it didn't last very long on the ground.
> 
> The reason most don't remember is because the wern't born yet?
> 
> ...



Ray I know an old grouchy coffee swilling man,that found a NIB brush cutter that fits a Mac 35 in his stash last week.:msp_smile:


----------



## wendell (Apr 10, 2013)

heimannm said:


> Forecast is for snow on Thursday. Farmers won't complain too much, we will take all the moisture we can get.
> 
> Does anyone remember April 1973?
> 
> Mark



April 18th IIRC. Or was that '68. It's tough getting old.


----------



## nstueve (Apr 10, 2013)

Philbert said:


> Boyd needs to schedule a lawn mower tune up GTG. Bring in that 11 year old kid that rebuilt the 290. Knock those mowers right out. He knows we work for trinkets . . .
> 
> Philbert



We better get some good weather! It's looking more and more like 1st season Turkey next week will be a bust due to rain but we'll see!

Wendell,
I'm out of dark home brew to bring up for you  Hopefully some Welsh ESB will be good enough...


----------



## heimannm (Apr 10, 2013)

The '73 storm started on 9 April, I only know that because the local TV station featured it on their web site yesterday.

There will be no snow in Chelsea on 27 April, of this I can assure you.

Mark


----------



## wendell (Apr 10, 2013)

nstueve said:


> We better get some good weather! It's looking more and more like 1st season Turkey next week will be a bust due to rain but we'll see!
> 
> Wendell,
> I'm out of dark home brew to bring up for you  Hopefully some Welsh ESB will be good enough...



It is doubtful I'll make it but thanks for thinking of me.


----------



## rms61moparman (Apr 10, 2013)

wendell said:


> It is doubtful I'll make it but thanks for thinking of me.





I hope we can both get to at least one GTG together this year!
Sure like to see ya again!!!


Mike


----------



## wendell (Apr 10, 2013)

rms61moparman said:


> I hope we can both get to at least one GTG together this year!
> Sure like to see ya again!!!
> 
> 
> Mike



I'm going to do everything possible to make AR in October and will also be trying to make Wiggz in September. Would love to see you and Sheila too!


----------



## Wood Doctor (Apr 10, 2013)

*Unpredictable Weather*



heimannm said:


> The '73 storm started on 9 April, I only know that because the local TV station featured it on their web site yesterday.
> 
> There will be no snow in Chelsea on 27 April, of this I can assure you.
> 
> Mark


The last huge snowstorm we ever had in Omaha started late April 14 and ended the evening of April 15. The year was 1987. Over 13" dropped and all of it was heavy wet slop. City crews had already shut down the snow removal equipment, so the place was stranded. I recall it so well because I had to walk a mile to the post office to mail in my 1040 income forms.

Perthaps most of that 1987 storm missed DesMoines, IA but I'm not so sure about that. Usually any major winter storm that hits Omaha also nails DesMoines. Regardless, it was a freak, just like the ping pong hail that clobbered my house last night and may have ruined the roof. The weather pattern this year is rather unpredictable, and I'm still burning firewood. :bang:


----------



## Bill G (Apr 11, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> I wanted to get the date up so everyone can mark their calendars for the Iowa Spring GTG.. It will be April 28 and will be held at the Hoskey farm North of Chelsea. I will have more details to come. Thank You.



I want to confirm that this is the correct date as the 28th is a Sunday. 

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 11, 2013)

it is saturday april 27th. 

there will be tent space,camper space,and shop floor space for friday nite if anyone wants. and a new outhouse that mike and i built.


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 11, 2013)

*T shirt time*

What do you all think?

Oakfest 2013 Cuttin cookies til the cowa come home. 

" " Cookie time in Iowa.

" " Cuttin cookies in the cornfield.


Have a suggestion, add it up please!!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 11, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> *Cuttin cookies til the cows come home.*



THATs what I'm talking about! Now we're cutting with alky.... :msp_w00t:

I don't know about you all, but I think we've got our saying for the back of the shirt right there.


----------



## nstueve (Apr 11, 2013)

one more change... "til" to "till"

Cuttin cookies till the cows come home!

The spelling would drive mitch and shaun crazy dontcha know!


----------



## srcarr52 (Apr 11, 2013)

nstueve said:


> one more change... "til" to "till"
> 
> Cuttin cookies till the cows come home!
> 
> The spelling would drive mitch and shaun crazy dontcha know!



:rant:


----------



## nstueve (Apr 11, 2013)

srcarr52 said:


> :rant:



Shut up!  you know i'm right.... :msp_biggrin:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 11, 2013)

nstueve said:


> one more change... "til" to "till"
> 
> Cuttin cookies till the cows come home!
> 
> The spelling would drive mitch and shaun crazy dontcha know!



If it'll drive 'em crazy, I say we leave it.


----------



## nstueve (Apr 11, 2013)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> If it'll drive 'em crazy, I say we leave it.



I like ur style! 

Seriously though are we making shirts? I'm in for another shirt!


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 11, 2013)

nstueve said:


> one more change... "til" to "till"
> 
> Cuttin cookies till the cows come home!
> 
> The spelling would drive mitch and shaun crazy dontcha know!



Most rednecks wouldn't even notice!


----------



## struggle (Apr 11, 2013)

nstueve said:


> I like ur style!
> 
> Seriously though are we making shirts? I'm in for another shirt!




If you are making shirts I want two XL. Make them do it


----------



## nstueve (Apr 11, 2013)

sounds like we're doing shirts from what the midwest thread is sounding like...



Homelite410 said:


> Most rednecks wouldn't even notice!



heaaa, watchu talken boot...??? I spells good fer a rednek!


----------



## sam-tip (Apr 11, 2013)

I vot four miz spel. It iz a red nek thingy

One xl and one xxl for 


Doug


Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 11, 2013)

nstueve said:


> I like ur style!
> 
> Seriously though are we making shirts? I'm in for another shirt!



How bout pants, can we make pants?


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 11, 2013)

sam-tip said:


> I vot four miz spel. It iz a red nek thingy
> 
> One xl and one xxl for
> 
> ...



Lets start the list. Copy add your name and re post please!


Homelite410 1 (XXL)
Sam-tip 1 (XL) 1 (XXL)


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 11, 2013)

T-shirt list:

Lets start the list. Copy add your name and re post please!


Homelite410 1 (XXL)
Sam-tip 1 (XL) 1 (XXL) 
Steve NW WI 1 (XL)


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 11, 2013)

T-shirt list:



Lets start the list. Copy add your name and re post please!





Homelite410 1 (XXL)

Sam-tip 1 (XL) 1 (XXL) 

Steve NW WI 1 (XL)

Mx_racer428 1 (LG)


----------



## Philbert (Apr 11, 2013)

nstueve said:


> heaaa, watchu talken boot...??? I spells good fer a rednek!



[youtube]0n_HuvNKVGg[/youtube]

Philbert


----------



## bucknfeller (Apr 11, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> How bout pants, can we make pants?



I didn't think you wore those?


----------



## moody (Apr 11, 2013)

mx_racer428 said:


> T-shirt list:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moody (L) 1


----------



## nstueve (Apr 11, 2013)

Homelite410 1 (XXL)
Sam-tip 1 (XL) 1 (XXL) 
Steve NW WI 1 (XL)
Mx_racer428 1 (L)
Moody 1 (L)
nstueve 1 (XXL)


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 11, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> How bout pants, can we make pants?


You ain't gonna wear em anyway, I don't know why you're askin.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 11, 2013)

nstueve said:


> Homelite410 1 (XXL)
> Sam-tip 1 (XL) 1 (XXL)
> Steve NW WI 1 (XL)
> Mx_racer428 1 (L)
> ...



OK, OK, OK. So you want a shirt, lets do a shirt!

So the back is "Cuttin cookies till the cows come home."

Whatchya'll want on the front? Did y'all decide on that yet? You want some kinda cartoony figure? whatchyoowant?


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 11, 2013)

Homelite410 1 (XXL)
Sam-tip 1 (XL) 1 (XXL) 
Steve NW WI 1 (XL)
Mx_racer428 1 (L)
Moody 1 (L)
nstueve 1 (XXL)
Andydodgegeek 1 (xxxl)


----------



## nstueve (Apr 11, 2013)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Whatchya'll want on the front?



picture of a chainsaw with a corn-cob for a bar?


----------



## moody (Apr 11, 2013)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> OK, OK, OK. So you want a shirt, lets do a shirt!
> 
> So the back is "Cuttin cookies till the cows come home."
> 
> Whatchya'll want on the front? Did y'all decide on that yet? You want some kinda cartoony figure? whatchyoowant?



A Bacon style Gumby with a chainsaw


----------



## sam-tip (Apr 11, 2013)

Chainsaw cuttin giant stock of corn. Or chainsaw cuttin giant ear of corn as a log. 

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 11, 2013)

sam-tip said:


> Chainsaw cuttin giant stock of corn. Or chainsaw cuttin giant ear of corn as a log.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk 2



"Weezuh shukkin' the corn now!"


----------



## Philbert (Apr 11, 2013)

sam-tip said:


> Chainsaw cuttin giant stock of corn. Or chainsaw cuttin giant ear of corn as a log.



'Cornstock 2013'?

(Have to see if we can get Country Joe and the Fish to play . . . )

Philbert


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 11, 2013)

sam-tip said:


> Chainsaw cuttin giant stock of corn. Or chainsaw cuttin giant ear of corn as a log.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk 2



Im diggin the chainsaw cutting the ear of corn!! 

Mark and Ron should be on later to chime in here. They suggested the "Bohemi Alps" be included as that is what their region is referred to around here. I will let them explain more...


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 11, 2013)

Time to get the party started...


----------



## Mo. Jim (Apr 11, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Time to get the party started...



Matt,you think Iowa is ready for that yet.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 11, 2013)

Mo. Jim said:


> Matt,you think Iowa is ready for that yet.:msp_ohmy:



They better brace themselves...
:hell_boy:


----------



## struggle (Apr 11, 2013)

Please don't make this clothing optional:msp_ohmy: Lets stick to cutting cookies:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Time to get the party started...



I just threw up a little in my mouth...........


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 11, 2013)

This stuff looks nice!!! I think it has potential!!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 11, 2013)

OK folks... This is the Bailey's re-power project saw from Hedgefest... It's being raffled off at the Iowa GTG... Was thinking $5 a ticket or 3 for $10... Need to raise a healthy amount for this one... 
It's in fantastic condition!!! I'll be buying some tickets, and I don't even like Stihl's... But it's got a 64cc power plant in it with a 20" .325 farm boss bar... Ready for years of service to a good home...
Backpacks for kids is the charity of choice for the donor...
I'll bring the tickets to IA, but feel free to contact me ahead of time if you want a bunch!!!


----------



## rms61moparman (Apr 11, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> This stuff looks nice!!! I think it has potential!!!





Is that Stihl's 63 PS3???

I picked up a couple of loops of that the other day, it is unbelievable!
I've heard it can be..................................."modified" to GREAT advantage.


Mike


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 11, 2013)

rms61moparman said:


> Is that Stihl's 63 PS3???
> 
> I picked up a couple of loops of that the other day, it is unbelievable!
> I've heard it can be..................................."modified" to GREAT advantage.
> ...



...:sexy_girl:


----------



## moody (Apr 11, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> OK folks... This is the Bailey's re-power project saw from Hedgefest... It's being raffled off at the Iowa GTG... Was thinking $5 a ticket or 3 for $10... Need to raise a healthy amount for this one...
> It's in fantastic condition!!! I'll be buying some tickets, and I don't even like Stihl's... But it's got a 64cc power plant in it with a 20" .325 farm boss bar... Ready for years of service to a good home...
> Backpacks for kids is the charity of choice for the donor...
> I'll bring the tickets to IA, but feel free to contact me ahead of time if you want a bunch!!!



It's a really nice saw. I'm no Stihl fan either but I'll buy a few tickets. It's nice seeing our hobby give back to the community.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 11, 2013)

*shirts*

Ok, folks... Let's get a final on the slogan so we can get them in process.... 
Its your gtg, I don't wanna put my opinion on your shirt. Also- unless you've got artwork or a sketch for any odd pic like a corn-cob saw or something, u could be hard pressed to find something... 

Regardless, I know i'll get one! Let's make a decision & get it going! I'd like to get him a solid 2 weeks to do it this.time. 

Mike- you want to take point on this & let me know the final decision?

Thanks!


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 11, 2013)

Mo. Jim said:


> Matt,you think Iowa is ready for that yet.:msp_ohmy:



bring it on

drives a good truck anyway


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 11, 2013)

Mo. Jim said:


> Matt,you think Iowa is ready for that yet.:msp_ohmy:





nstueve said:


> Homelite410 1 (XXL)
> Sam-tip 1 (XL) 1 (XXL)
> Steve NW WI 1 (XL)
> Mx_racer428 1 (L)
> ...



hoskvarna 1(xxxl)


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 11, 2013)

hoskvarna said:


> bring it on
> 
> drives a good truck anyway



Wow, I hadnt even noticed the truck! I could not get past the the the the suspenders, I guess.:msp_scared::msp_wink:
Very sexy saw, however.:msp_wub:

Ron


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 11, 2013)

i cant think of any flashy titles :bang:,i like dougs idea of a saw cutting on a ear corn log


----------



## grandpatractor (Apr 11, 2013)

Homelite410 1 (XXL)
Sam-tip 1 (XL) 1 (XXL)
Steve NW WI 1 (XL)
Mx_racer428 1 (L)
Moody 1 (L)
nstueve 1 (XXL)
hoskvarna 1(xxxl) 
Andydodgegeek(xxxl)
grandpatractor (xxxl)


----------



## struggle (Apr 11, 2013)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Ok, folks... Let's get a final on the slogan so we can get them in process....
> Its your gtg, I don't wanna put my opinion on your shirt. Also- unless you've got artwork or a sketch for any odd pic like a corn-cob saw or something, u could be hard pressed to find something...
> 
> Regardless, I know i'll get one! Let's make a decision & get it going! I'd like to get him a solid 2 weeks to do it this.time.
> ...



Put a silhouette of MoJim on it some how holding a big saw and the slogan of the others choice.


----------



## struggle (Apr 11, 2013)

grandpatractor said:


> Homelite410 1 (XXL)
> Sam-tip 1 (XL) 1 (XXL)
> Steve NW WI 1 (XL)
> Mx_racer428 1 (L)
> ...



I requested (2) XL shirts and I'm not on the list


----------



## grandpatractor (Apr 11, 2013)

Homelite410 1 (XXL)
Sam-tip 1 (XL) 1 (XXL)
Steve NW WI 1 (XL)
Mx_racer428 1 (L)
Moody 1 (L)
nstueve 1 (XXL)
hoskvarna 1(xxxl)
Andydodgegeek(xxxl)
grandpatractor (xxxl)
struggle 2(xl)


----------



## rheima (Apr 11, 2013)

*GTG shirts*



struggle said:


> I requested (2) XL shirts and I'm not on the list



rheima-xxl



front of shirt--------I love the smell of wood chips in the morning!

I don't know the copy and paste thing and my computer trainer is no home right now.
somebody put me on the "list"--------------please

Ray


----------



## srcarr52 (Apr 12, 2013)

Srcarr52 1 XL


----------



## srcarr52 (Apr 12, 2013)

struggle said:


> Put a silhouette of MoJim on it some how holding a big saw and the slogan of the others choice.



Slogan proposal for that shirt. 

"This is one old guys who has no troubles getting it up."


----------



## deezelman (Apr 12, 2013)

I cant believe something about cornhole or cornholed hasn't come up yet.


----------



## moody (Apr 12, 2013)

deezelman said:


> I cant believe something about cornhole or cornholed hasn't come up yet.



Like cornholes and cookies?


----------



## deezelman (Apr 12, 2013)

moody said:


> Like cornholes and cookies?



YES!!!!!!


----------



## tree monkey (Apr 12, 2013)

looken fer a lil big wood


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 12, 2013)

Homelite410 1 (XXL)
Sam-tip 1 (XL) 1 (XXL)
Steve NW WI 1 (XL)
Mx_racer428 1 (L)
Moody 1 (L)
nstueve 1 (XXL)
hoskvarna 1(xxxl)
Andydodgegeek(xxxl)
grandpatractor (xxxl)
struggle 2(xl)
Rheima 1 (xl)
Srcarr52 1 (xl)


I really like this:

Oakfest 
2013 

Cuttin cookies til the cows come home!!


Reason being I think half the trees on the Hoskey farm and most of the gtg logs are oak and they are cattle farmers. I think it is a very fitting slogan even tho there are alot of others that are very good and clever!!

I also would like tp keep the cookie theme too and in the future be it hedgefest or jasper, we all have different slogans but cookie is the common theme. 

Let me know what you think so sarah can get these in the pipeline!!


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 12, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Homelite410 1 (XXL)
> Sam-tip 1 (XL) 1 (XXL)
> Steve NW WI 1 (XL)
> Mx_racer428 1 (L)
> ...



sounds good to me:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 12, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Homelite410 1 (XXL)
> Sam-tip 1 (XL) 1 (XXL)
> Steve NW WI 1 (XL)
> Mx_racer428 1 (L)
> ...



Sounds good to me, Mike. I liked the idea of something with the Bohemi Alps, but it would mean nothing to anyone other than local folks, and I cant come up with anything catchy as I have about zero artistic brain cells for something like this. So, I am good with the cookies and cows and Oak.


----------



## sam-tip (Apr 12, 2013)

Art? Corn stalks growing chainsaws instead of ears of corn? Or oak tree with chainsaws sticking out like corn stalk leaves.

Or no ethanol in my chainsaw stickers.


----------



## sam-tip (Apr 12, 2013)

Or we like playing with our wood.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 12, 2013)

How bout a picture of a cow running a chainsaw bucking up a corn cob?


----------



## sam-tip (Apr 12, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> how bout a picture of a cow running a chainsaw bucking up a corn cob?



nice


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 12, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> How bout a picture of a cow running a chainsaw bucking up a corn cob?



PRICELESS!!


Hey doug can you or the wife come up with any clip art or art work for this.....

Im lovin a chainsaw cutting an ear of corn!!!


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 12, 2013)

Does anyone hav a junk 36" bar of any flavor?? 


At matts we signed his wall in the shop so i was thinking that if i primered a bar and had everyone sign it in attendance the clear coat it an hang it on the wall as a lil memory!! 


What do yall think?


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 12, 2013)

<iframe src="http://free.timeanddate.com/countdown/i3k70p5j/n895/cf12/cm0/cu4/ct0/cs1/ca0/co1/cr0/ss0/cac000/cpc000/pct/tcfff/fs275/szw448/szh189/tatIowa%20Spring%20GTG%20III/tac000/tptTime%20since%20Event%20started%20in/tpc000/iso2013-04-27T08:00:00/bas4/bat5/pd2" frameborder="0" width="709" height="192"></iframe>


----------



## sam-tip (Apr 12, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> PRICELESS!!
> 
> 
> Hey doug can you or the wife come up with any clip art or art work for this.....
> ...





I will ask. She like to do print shop.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 12, 2013)

Levi's making some Stihl soup... Don't taste good though...


----------



## srcarr52 (Apr 12, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Does anyone hav a junk 36" bar of any flavor??
> 
> 
> At matts we signed his wall in the shop so i was thinking that if i primered a bar and had everyone sign it in attendance the clear coat it an hang it on the wall as a lil memory!!
> ...



I have a 34".


----------



## TALLGUY (Apr 12, 2013)

Homelite410 1 (XXL)
Sam-tip 1 (XL) 1 (XXL)
Steve NW WI 1 (XL)
Mx_racer428 1 (L)
Moody 1 (L)
nstueve 1 (XXL)
hoskvarna 1(xxxl)
Andydodgegeek(xxxl)
grandpatractor (xxxl)
struggle 2(xl)
Rheima 1 (xl)
Srcarr52 1 (xl)
TALLGUY (XXL)

Im trying to figure out what Struggle is planing to do with 2 shirts? or is that a 2 "x"


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 12, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Does anyone hav a junk 36" bar of any flavor??
> 
> 
> At matts we signed his wall in the shop so i was thinking that if i primered a bar and had everyone sign it in attendance the clear coat it an hang it on the wall as a lil memory!!
> ...



I've for one for you mike......


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 12, 2013)

mx_racer428 said:


> I've for one for you mike......



Ha Ha...... Mine??


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 12, 2013)

srcarr52 said:


> I have a 34".



That will work!:wink2:


Now for a banner from Jason............:msp_w00t:


----------



## rheima (Apr 12, 2013)

TALLGUY said:


> Homelite410 1 (XXL)
> Sam-tip 1 (XL) 1 (XXL)
> Steve NW WI 1 (XL)
> Mx_racer428 1 (L)
> ...



I like the idea with the cookie cutting theme --------all really good!

Ray


----------



## moody (Apr 12, 2013)

rheima said:


> I like the idea with the cookie cutting theme --------all really good!
> 
> Ray



You ready to show them what real speed is when we get the 199 out ? And am I going to have to sharpen that beast :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## rheima (Apr 12, 2013)

*Mac 99*



moody said:


> You ready to show them what real speed is when we get the 99 out ? And am I going to have to sharpen that beast :hmm3grin2orange:



In a word ------------------------------yes!

Sorry about the misunderstanding but shirt size is at least xxl, still a growing boy, no longer up but a lot out!
Ray


----------



## srcarr52 (Apr 12, 2013)

moody said:


> You ready to show them what real speed is when we get the 199 out ? And am I going to have to sharpen that beast :hmm3grin2orange:



199?


----------



## moody (Apr 12, 2013)

srcarr52 said:


> 199?



2 man Mac. Similar to a mall I think its in the same ball park as a 7H. Correct me if I'm wrong Ray.


----------



## srcarr52 (Apr 12, 2013)

moody said:


> 2 man Mac. Similar to a mall I think its in the same ball park as a 7H. Correct me if I'm wrong Ray.



Oh. I was thinking Efco 199.


----------



## moody (Apr 12, 2013)

srcarr52 said:


> Oh. I was thinking Efco 199.



Never messed with Efco's much that a bigger model ?


----------



## srcarr52 (Apr 12, 2013)

moody said:


> Never messed with Efco's much that a bigger model ?



Newest version of the oleo-Mac/olympyk 999.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 13, 2013)

Ok, I guess I got to start figuring out what saws to bring, thats always the hardest part, mostly cause I like em all but want to bring things other people would enjoy seeing/running. 

I'm open for suggestions and request now, to see if I make sure they at least run.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 13, 2013)

Modifiedmark said:


> Ok, I guess I got to start figuring out what saws to bring, thats always the hardest part, mostly cause I like em all but want to bring things other people would enjoy seeing/running.
> 
> I'm open for suggestions and request now, to see if I make sure they at least run.



Tim Taylor bad boy please...


----------



## mweba (Apr 13, 2013)

Per hedgerow.....


----------



## moody (Apr 13, 2013)

mweba said:


> Per hedgerow.....



Rit dye?


----------



## Mo. Jim (Apr 13, 2013)

Morning folks,looking for 038 parts that I can pickup at the gtg. PM me what you have and price. I need these for trading material to work some leverage on my buddy WorkSawCollecter. He loves those 038's. I traded him about everthing I had at Hedgefest last weekend for 042/048 stuff.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 13, 2013)

Ok... Last call for shirt changes-

Front:
"OAKFEST 2013"
Cow/corn/saw pic 

Back: 
"cuttin till the cows come home"


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 13, 2013)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Ok... Last call for shirt changes-
> 
> Front:
> "OAKFEST 2013"
> ...



i think that will be fine sarah,thanks


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 13, 2013)

weather permittingwere going to set logs,etc,on the 20th ,so theres not as much to do the friday before gtg. any one is welcome to help.
right now it is quite muddy,hope that wont be the case on the 27th!:msp_w00t:


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 13, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Tim Taylor bad boy please...



Well if I had one I sure would. I just never run across one yet. 

How about a pair of imported from Denmark, europe only Partners? A 540 and a 5500H? 

I'm betting not too many folks have seen those. 

Talked to Bill G and might bring the Poulan 252 gear drive for him to try. I know damn well, few have ever seen one of those even in pictures.

Give me some more request's I'll bring em if I have em.


----------



## Eccentric (Apr 13, 2013)

Modifiedmark said:


> Well if I had one I sure would. I just never run across one yet.
> 
> How about a pair of imported from Denmark, europe only Partners? A 540 and a 5500H?
> 
> ...



When do we get to see pics of the new GTG trailer setup?opcorn:


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 13, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> When do we get to see pics of the new GTG trailer setup?opcorn:



Soon as I pull it out of the shop to get a decent picture of it. Chris is coming over tomorrow and we will finish up a couple little things on it so it will then be done. Might pull it out then and photo it.


----------



## Eccentric (Apr 13, 2013)

Modifiedmark said:


> Soon as I pull it out of the shop to get a decent picture of it. Chris is coming over tomorrow and we will finish up a couple little things on it so it will then be done. Might pull it out then and photo it.



Good deal. I'm probably going to rent one of the small U-Haul trailers when I go to the PNW GTG in June. Will build a plywood 1/2 shelf deal to put in the back for 'two level' saw hauling. Eager to see what you fellows came up with. Say hi to Chris for me.


----------



## moody (Apr 13, 2013)

Modifiedmark said:


> Well if I had one I sure would. I just never run across one yet.
> 
> How about a pair of imported from Denmark, europe only Partners? A 540 and a 5500H?
> 
> ...



I love running old torque monsters with big bars I've got a soft spot for the 655bp's but don't have any around


----------



## srcarr52 (Apr 13, 2013)

moody said:


> I love running old torque monsters with big bars I've got a soft spot for the 655bp's but don't have any around



I'll bring a strong 655BP and a ported P62 that destroys it.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 13, 2013)

I've got a 655bp that's up for trades..... Better make it worth while...


----------



## Eccentric (Apr 13, 2013)

srcarr52 said:


> I'll bring a strong 655BP *and a ported P62 that destroys it.*



That'd be something to behold.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 13, 2013)

moody said:


> I love running old torque monsters with big bars I've got a soft spot for the 655bp's but don't have any around



I have one but might not bring it because of the quote below, trying to bring out of the mainstream stuff this time. 


QUOTE=srcarr52;4272086]I'll bring a strong 655BP and a ported P62 that destroys it.[/QUOTE]

I'll have to give that one a whirl. 




mx_racer428 said:


> I've got a 655bp that's up for trades..... Better make it worth while...



That reminds me, I might bring along a excellent Sachs Dolmar 133 to sell or trade but like you it will have to be a worth while deal. I have just lost interest in it.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 13, 2013)

Modifiedmark said:


> I have one but might not bring it because of the quote below, trying to bring out of the mainstream stuff this time.
> 
> 
> QUOTE=srcarr52;4272086]I'll bring a strong 655BP and a ported P62 that destroys it.



I'll have to give that one a whirl. 




That reminds me, I might bring along a excellent Sachs Dolmar 133 to sell or trade but like you it will have to be a worth while deal. I have just lost interest in it.[/QUOTE]

I just rather have a saw that can-should be used, I rather the 655 go to someone who will appreciate it for what it is. Really I just rather run um then look at um.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 13, 2013)

So..... Who's coming and when? I know a lot of us iowa boys will be there as early as we can Friday to finish things up and chat away. Really hope to see and talk to a lot of great people that weekend. 2 weeks and impatiently counting!


----------



## moody (Apr 13, 2013)

Modifiedmark said:


> I have one but might not bring it because of the quote below, trying to bring out of the mainstream stuff this time.
> 
> 
> QUOTE=srcarr52;4272086]I'll bring a strong 655BP and a ported P62 that destroys it.



I'll have to give that one a whirl. 




That reminds me, I might bring along a excellent *Sachs Dolmar 133* to sell or trade but like you it will have to be a worth while deal. I have just lost interest in it.[/QUOTE]

Have any saws you're wanting to run? Does that Dolmar run by chance or is it a project saw? 

And Shaun that'd be nice I wanted to run the 655bp I saw at Hedgerows place but I ended up wasting time on racing a Stihl.

Ray, Sara, and I will be there Saturday morning.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 13, 2013)

moody said:


> I'll have to give that one a whirl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have any saws you're wanting to run? Does that Dolmar run by chance or is it a project saw? 

And Shaun that'd be nice I wanted to run the 655bp I saw at Hedgerows place but I ended up wasting time on racing a Stihl.

Ray, Sara, and I will be there Saturday morning.[/QUOTE]

That way my 655 I think you are speaking of. There sure fun saws to run, I'll tell you what though expect any saw Shawn brings to be pretty wild.. There's sure some pretty good talent in this state when it comes to building-working on saws, that's a fact.


----------



## Mo. Jim (Apr 13, 2013)

mx_racer428 said:


> So..... Who's coming and when? I know a lot of us iowa boys will be there as early as we can Friday to finish things up and chat away. Really hope to see and talk to a lot of great people that weekend. 2 weeks and impatiently counting!



I talked to Mike this morning,I hope to be there before noon Friday.


----------



## moody (Apr 13, 2013)

mx_racer428 said:


> Have any saws you're wanting to run? Does that Dolmar run by chance or is it a project saw?
> 
> And Shaun that'd be nice I wanted to run the 655bp I saw at Hedgerows place but I ended up wasting time on racing a Stihl.
> 
> Ray, Sara, and I will be there Saturday morning.



That way my 655 I think you are speaking of. There sure fun saws to run, I'll tell you what though expect any saw Shawn brings to be pretty wild.. There's sure some pretty good talent in this state when it comes to building-working on saws, that's a fact.[/QUOTE]

My only problem with Shauns saws are I don't own one :msp_biggrin: they're all strong running saws. I really do enjoy you folks who neighbor us to the north. Honestly I miss living in Newton. I'll blame Ray's wife Kim and her cookies, and him for playing around in the shop with me. I agree the 655 is a cool saw that deserves someone who can appreciate it for what it is. And yes it was your saw, really sharp lookin may I add. My 385xp is at treemonkey's place right now maybe I'll have it back for the gtg.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 13, 2013)

Ok, been working on the artwork... Looking for some feedback before I send this to the printer...


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 13, 2013)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Ok, been working on the artwork... Looking for some feedback before I send this to the printer...



Very very well done! I think it's perfect!!


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 13, 2013)

moody said:


> Dolmar run by chance or is it a project saw?



No its all gone through, top to bottom and is good to go.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 14, 2013)

And... The shirt count. Here's what I've got so far - you'll have to fill in the blanks, I ain't perfict... 
Homelite410 1 (XXL)
Sam-tip 1 (XL) 1 (XXL)
Steve NW WI 1 (XL)
Mx_racer428 1 (L)
Moody 1 (L)
nstueve 1 (XXL)
hoskvarna 1(xxxl)
Andydodgegeek 1 (xxxl)
Sarahdodgegeek 1 (xxl)
grandpatractor (xxxl)
struggle 2 (xl)
Rheima 1 (xl)
Srcarr52 1 (xl)
Tallguy 1 (xxl)

Add em before the end of the day Sunday or you aint on the list!:msp_scared:


----------



## moody (Apr 14, 2013)

Modifiedmark said:


> No its all gone through, top to bottom and is good to go.



What would you be looking for trade wise?


----------



## struggle (Apr 14, 2013)

Great work on the shirt design.

I have no objections on that at all


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 14, 2013)

moody said:


> What would you be looking for trade wise?



I dont know, maybe a big Poulan that I dont have like a 5400, 7700 or a nice gear drive.


----------



## moody (Apr 14, 2013)

Modifiedmark said:


> I dont know, maybe a big Poulan that I dont have like a 5400, 7700 or a nice gear drive.



I can't help on those, we don't have a real strong pool of green stuff around here. All I ever see is 3400 and smaller. Homelite is a different story though.


----------



## ramrat (Apr 14, 2013)

And... The shirt count. Here's what I've got so far - you'll have to fill in the blanks, I ain't perfict... 
Homelite410 1 (XXL)
Sam-tip 1 (XL) 1 (XXL)
Steve NW WI 1 (XL)
Mx_racer428 1 (L)
Moody 1 (L)
nstueve 1 (XXL)
hoskvarna 1(xxxl)
Andydodgegeek 1 (xxxl)
Sarahdodgegeek 1 (xxl)
grandpatractor (xxxl)
struggle 2 (xl)
Rheima 1 (xl)
Srcarr52 1 (xl)
Tallguy 1 (xxl)
ramrat 2 (XXL)


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 14, 2013)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> And... The shirt count. Here's what I've got so far - you'll have to fill in the blanks, I ain't perfict...
> Homelite410 1 (XXL)
> Sam-tip 1 (XL) 1 (XXL)
> Steve NW WI 1 (XL)
> ...




Hedgerow- 1 xxl/ 2 smalls/ 1 medium

Very cool artwork Sarah!!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 14, 2013)

Mo. Jim said:


> I talked to Mike this morning,I hope to be there before noon Friday.



We will try to be there before 5 on Friday... 
Maybe Doug will have his tool cat there and can pick a couple things out of the back of my truck...

Spent about 3 hrs topping out a big old horizontal hedge tree yesterday...
It's got 8 or 9' of ~30" trunk and might move to Iowa...


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 14, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> We will try to be there before 5 on Friday...
> Maybe Doug will have his tool cat there and can pick a couple things out of the back of my truck...
> 
> Spent about 3 hrs topping out a big old horizontal hedge tree yesterday...
> It's got 8 or 9' of ~30" trunk and might move to Iowa...



got a tractor and loader,can lift it off fer ya no problem


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 14, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> We will try to be there before 5 on Friday...
> Maybe Doug will have his tool cat there and can pick a couple things out of the back of my truck...
> 
> Spent about 3 hrs topping out a big old horizontal hedge tree yesterday...
> It's got 8 or 9' of ~30" trunk and might move to Iowa...



Might move to Iowa.. Don't tease us now!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 14, 2013)

The shirts are looking so cool I think I am going to up my order to 2. That way I will have one for the gtg and one for my sundays best. I really got my hedgefest shirt dirty wearing it at hedgefest, especially in the belly area.:frown:


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 14, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> The shirts are looking so cool I think I am going to up my order to 2. That way I will have one for the gtg and one for my sundays best. I really got my hedgefest shirt dirty wearing it at hedgefest, especially in the belly area.:frown:



Got his new DOLMAR sweatshirt dirty too!:msp_w00t:


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 14, 2013)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> And... The shirt count. Here's what I've got so far - you'll have to fill in the blanks, I ain't perfict...
> Homelite410 1 (XXL)
> Sam-tip 1 (XL) 1 (XXL)
> Steve NW WI 1 (XL)
> ...



hoskvarna 1(s) also


----------



## sam-tip (Apr 14, 2013)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Ok, been working on the artwork... Looking for some feedback before I send this to the printer...



Very nice art work! Love it.

Doug


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Apr 14, 2013)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> And... The shirt count. Here's what I've got so far - you'll have to fill in the blanks, I ain't perfict...
> Homelite410 1 (XXL)
> Sam-tip 1 (XL) 1 (XXL)
> Steve NW WI 1 (XL)
> ...



GrizzlyAdams86 1 (xxl)


----------



## ramrat (Apr 14, 2013)

What color are the shirts going to be? I need 2 (xxl) Thanks Lee


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 14, 2013)

ramrat said:


> What color are the shirts going to be? I need 2 (xxl) Thanks Lee



I got no preference... I was thinking a random selection. I'll go with that unless there's a strong preference for a single color...


----------



## Wood Doctor (Apr 14, 2013)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> I got no preference... I was thinking a random selection. I'll go with that unless there's a strong preference for a single color...


Orange, black, and white. Matches Stihl, Huskvarna, and Dolmar. Of course, I could be wrong. :msp_confused:


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 14, 2013)

Wood Doctor said:


> Orange, black, and white. Matches Stihl, Huskvarna, and Dolmar. Of course, I could be wrong. :msp_confused:



I like your thinking. I of course would like orange!!!


----------



## ramrat (Apr 14, 2013)

Orange would work for Me


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 14, 2013)

ramrat said:


> Orange would work for Me



me too


----------



## moody (Apr 14, 2013)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> I got no preference... I was thinking a random selection. I'll go with that unless there's a strong preference for a single color...



I like black but anything would work outside of yellow, green, purple, pink and well.....pink


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 14, 2013)

moody said:


> I like black but anything would work outside of yellow, green, purple, pink and well.....pink



We will make sure to make yours pink. I just told Sarah you requested pink, so I hope you enjoy your pink shirt!!!:msp_biggrin:
She just told me she would be sure to get it extra pink for ya. And she was going to add the name Mr. Pink.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 14, 2013)

I also want an orange shirt so I just told Sarah with the exception of Moody's pink shirt we could all live with orange.


----------



## rms61moparman (Apr 14, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> We will make sure to make yours pink. I just told Sarah you requested pink, so I hope you enjoy your pink shirt!!!:msp_biggrin:
> She just told me she would be sure to get it extra pink for ya. And she was going to add the name Mr. Pink.





"Why do I have to be Mr. Pink??? Sounds like Mr. P----!"~Reservoir Dogs


Mike


----------



## moody (Apr 14, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> I also want an orange shirt so I just told Sarah with the exception of Moody's pink shirt we could all live with orange.



I realize I'm nobody's favorite on here or very well liked but a pink shirt is just cruel.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 14, 2013)

moody said:


> I realize I'm nobody's favorite on here or very well liked but a pink shirt is just cruel.



Your not the only (thing).... That will be wearing pink.. Ahh it's sure going to be an entertaining gtg...


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 14, 2013)

moody said:


> I realize I'm nobody's favorite on here or very well liked but a pink shirt is just cruel.



I'm not sure you realized I was kidding, now I think we will have to get you a pink shirt.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 14, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> I'm not sure you realized I was kidding, now I think we will have to get you a pink shirt.



Pink it is! That way every one will know who this moody feller is! Lol could be mr. Popular too, with being the talk of the show and all.


----------



## moody (Apr 14, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> I'm not sure you realized I was kidding, now I think we will have to get you a pink shirt.




:msp_tongue: At least it'll have a story to go with it hahaha. How was your mini gtg thingamuhjig?


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 14, 2013)

moody said:


> :msp_tongue: At least it'll have a story to go with it hahaha. How was your mini gtg thingamuhjig?



Sweet! It was the open house at Boyds outdoor power and equiptment on saturday. We did some racin, and of coarse some eatin, and the usual B.S.ing. Good times.


----------



## moody (Apr 14, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> Sweet! It was the open house at Boyds outdoor power and equiptment on saturday. We did some racin, and of coarse some eatin, and the usual B.S.ing. Good times.



I cleared out about a acre of some over growth. Cleaned up some so we could get some healthy sunlight to our food plot and saplings. My 385 is with treemonkey so I've been getting excited for that.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 14, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> Sweet! It was the open house at Boyds outdoor power and equiptment on saturday. We did some racin, and of coarse some eatin, and the usual B.S.ing. Good times.



Is Boyd a husky - jonny dealer or??? I really want to make a trip up there sometime and check it out.


----------



## rheima (Apr 14, 2013)

*shirts*

Yes,I think Justin would look really cute in pink cuz you know that it takes a real man to wear pink. By the way, someone change the size for rheima to at least xxl or the belly button flat will be way too ugly. Not enough exersise this winter and way too much beer!


Ray


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Apr 14, 2013)

moody said:


> I realize I'm nobody's favorite on here or very well liked but a pink shirt is just cruel.



Nothing wrong with pink heck I ordered one and They didn't have one in my size.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 14, 2013)

mx_racer428 said:


> Is Boyd a husky - jonny dealer or??? I really want to make a trip up there sometime and check it out.



Jonny and Dolly


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 14, 2013)

mx_racer428 said:


> Is Boyd a husky - jonny dealer or??? I really want to make a trip up there sometime and check it out.



Dolmar and Jonsered, along with Gravely mowers and misc. stuff.

There's a Husky dealer around, somewhere, I guess, if you wanted one of them things.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 14, 2013)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Nothing wrong with pink heck I ordered one and They didn't have one in my size.



They don't make pink shirts in "Grizzly Bear" size Kenneth...
Only safety "don't shoot me" orange...


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 14, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> Dolmar and Jonsered, along with Gravely mowers and misc. stuff.
> 
> There's a Husky dealer around, somewhere, I guess, if you wanted one of them things.



And all the cool Dolmar "stuff" a person can't get around here...


----------



## moody (Apr 14, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> And all the cool Dolmar "stuff" a person can't get around here...



I've got a Dolmar dealer 10 minutes from the house. starting to like the stuff honestly. So if you're needing something it's on your way to the gtg I can give you directions.


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 15, 2013)

And... The shirt count. Here's what I've got so far - you'll have to fill in the blanks, I ain't perfict... 
Homelite410 1 (XXL)
Sam-tip 1 (XL) 1 (XXL)
Steve NW WI 1 (XL)
Mx_racer428 1 (L)
Moody 1 (L)
nstueve 1 (XXL)
hoskvarna 1(xxxl) 1 (s)
Andydodgegeek 1 (xxxl)
Sarahdodgegeek 1 (xxl)
grandpatractor (xxxl)
struggle 2 (xl)
Rheima 1 (xxl)
Srcarr52 1 (xl)
Tallguy 1 (xxl)
Ramrat 2 (xxl)
GrizzlyAdams86 1 (xxl)


I hope we can get everyone accounted for!


----------



## heimannm (Apr 15, 2013)

Homelite410 1 (XXL)
Sam-tip 1 (XL) 1 (XXL)
Steve NW WI 1 (XL)
Mx_racer428 1 (L)
Moody 1 (L)
nstueve 1 (XXL)
hoskvarna 1(xxxl) 1 (s)
Andydodgegeek 1 (xxxl)
Sarahdodgegeek 1 (xxl)
grandpatractor (xxxl)
struggle 2 (xl)
Rheima 1 (xxl)
Srcarr52 1 (xl)
Tallguy 1 (xxl)
Ramrat 2 (xxl)
GrizzlyAdams86 1 (xxl)
heimannm 1 (XL)

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## 8433jeff (Apr 15, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> I also want an orange shirt so I just told Sarah with the exception of Moody's pink shirt *we could all live with orange*.



Yes, but what quality of life will that be? Always with that high pitched buzz in my fingers and ears, yuck.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 15, 2013)

Homelite410 1 (XXL)
Sam-tip 1 (XL) 1 (XXL)
Steve NW WI 1 (XL)
Mx_racer428 1 (L)
Moody 1 (L)
nstueve 1 (XXL)
hoskvarna 1(xxxl) 1 (s)
Andydodgegeek 1 (xxxl)
Sarahdodgegeek 1 (xxl)
grandpatractor (xxxl)
struggle 2 (xl)
Rheima 1 (xxl)
Srcarr52 1 (xl)
Tallguy 1 (xxl)
Ramrat 2 (xxl)
GrizzlyAdams86 1 (xxl)
heimannm 1 (XL)
Hedgerow 2-S / 1-M / 1-XXL

That's better...


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 15, 2013)

*Roll Call*

*Roll call time*

Friday night:

Homelite410











Saturday:
Homelite410














Add your name and re post please. Just trying to get a feel for the food situation!!


----------



## srcarr52 (Apr 15, 2013)

Friday night:

Homelite410
srcarr52 maybe










Saturday night:
Homelite410


----------



## moody (Apr 15, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> *Roll call time*
> 
> Friday night:
> 
> ...




Good call Sara, Ray, and myself will be there Saturday.


----------



## mitch95100 (Apr 15, 2013)

Damn Guys...
Im gonna have to bail this time, Something came up and wont be able to make it... I was really hoping to get to go this year


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 15, 2013)

8433jeff said:


> Yes, but what quality of life will that be? Always with that high pitched buzz in my fingers and ears, yuck.



I dont see your name down for a shirt??


----------



## 8433jeff (Apr 15, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> I dont see your name down for a shirt??



This late spring has thrown a wrench into things, I hope to be there. If I get there, I may have to get a shirt. Unless they are orange or pink.


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 15, 2013)

8433jeff said:


> This late spring has thrown a wrench into things, I hope to be there. If I get there, I may have to get a shirt. Unless they are orange or pink.



We all just hope that you can make it!


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 15, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> We all just hope that you can make it!



If not, I'll drive up to his place and make it snow...







Again...


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 15, 2013)

I saw this and thought of Sarah's bacon!


----------



## struggle (Apr 15, 2013)

Tallguy and I are for a Friday. Need a spot on shop floor if possible. It will be a later arrival only held up by when he shows up to leave from my house:msp_sneaky:

Sooner he gets here the sooner GTG is on:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 15, 2013)

Roll call time

Friday night:

Homelite410
Tallguy
Struggle











Saturday:
Homelite410
Moody +1
Tallguy
Struggle











Add your name and re post please. Just trying to get a feel for the food situation!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 15, 2013)

Roll call time

Friday night:

Homelite410
Tallguy
Struggle











Saturday:
Homelite410
Moody +1
Tallguy
Struggle
Hedgerow+3

There any hotels nearby up there?


----------



## 8433jeff (Apr 15, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> If not, I'll drive up to his place and make it snow...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought about where you were exactly whilst it was snowing Tuesday of last week. And Wednesday and Thursday. And the weekend.


----------



## mweba (Apr 15, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Roll call time
> 
> 
> There any hotels nearby up there?



Yes and casino.


----------



## Mo. Jim (Apr 15, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Roll call time
> 
> Friday night:
> 
> ...



Matt google Tama,Ia.,it's about 15 miles and has all kinds of motels.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 15, 2013)

]Roll call time

Friday night:

Homelite410
Tallguy
Struggle
Mx_racer428











Saturday:
Homelite410
Moody +1
Tallguy
Struggle
Hedgerow+3
Mx_racer428 +2


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 15, 2013)

mx_racer428 said:


> ]Roll call time
> 
> Friday night:
> 
> ...


Ronaldo


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 15, 2013)

For some reason, I cant get my name to show up for Saturday!:msp_confused:
I do, however, intend to be there on Saturday. Dont want anyone thinking I'm bailing. 
Sure wish these blasted computer thingys were as smart as I am!!!!!!!:hmm3grin2orange:

Ron


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 15, 2013)

mx_racer428 said:


> ]Roll call time
> 
> Friday night:
> 
> ...


hoskvarna


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 15, 2013)

mine wont show up on sat. either?


----------



## ramrat (Apr 15, 2013)

]Roll call time

Friday night:

Homelite410
Tallguy
Struggle
Mx_racer428











Saturday:
Homelite410
Moody +1
Tallguy
Struggle
Hedgerow+3
Mx_racer428 +2 
Ramrat+1


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 15, 2013)

ramrat said:


> ]Roll call time
> 
> Friday night:
> 
> ...


hoskvarna


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 15, 2013)

must be doin somthin wrong but i will be ther both days .
kuz i live here:msp_tongue:


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 15, 2013)

​


hoskvarna said:


> must be doin somthin wrong but i will be ther both days .
> kuz i live here:msp_tongue:



Cut and paste...
Cut and paste...


----------



## jra1100 (Apr 15, 2013)

Geez, miss being on the site a few days and you find out that there are going to be shirts. I don't know how I blew that. If it's not to late I go for a XXL. If not I'm sure that my wife thinks I have enough shirts LOL. I'm planning on bringing a supply of cinnamon rolls and pecan rolls. See you some time Saturday, slight possibility of Friday night, hard to tell right now. This should be fun. JR


----------



## Mo. Jim (Apr 15, 2013)

jra1100 said:


> Geez, miss being on the site a few days and you find out that there are going to be shirts. I don't know how I blew that. If it's not to late I go for a XXL. If not I'm sure that my wife thinks I have enough shirts LOL. I'm planning on bringing a supply of cinnamon rolls and pecan rolls. See you some time Saturday, slight possibility of Friday night, hard to tell right now. This should be fun. JR



You better make this one,since being a no show for last two. Be good to see you again,even if you forget the rolls. Bring that Mag II,I have one that wants a piece of it.:msp_smile:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 15, 2013)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> And... The shirt count. Here's what I've got so far - you'll have to fill in the blanks, I ain't perfict...
> Homelite410 1 (XXL)
> Sam-tip 1 (XL) 1 (XXL)
> Steve NW WI 1 (XL)
> ...



Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. Some people missed the cutoff....:msp_sneaky:

Seriously, though, I have already sent in the order - I did order 1 extra in xl, 2xl, & 3xl.. Looks like those are already taken. I'll ask if I can add another 2 each in L, XL, 2XL, & 3XL, to try to have a couple of spares, but no guarantees... :msp_unsure:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 15, 2013)

8433jeff said:


> This late spring has thrown a wrench into things, I hope to be there. If I get there, I may have to get a shirt. Unless they are orange or pink.



If you were gonna make it, and you could stand an orange shirt (cuz they all gonna be orange 'cept fer Moody's), what size would it be?


----------



## moody (Apr 15, 2013)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> If you were gonna make it, and you could stand an orange shirt (cuz they all gonna be orange 'cept fer Moody's), what size would it be?



I'll wear that pink with pride


----------



## rheima (Apr 15, 2013)

*numbers*

I am trying to add to the count but the message says I don't have enough characters? What am I doing wrong? And Justin do not say using a computer!!!


Ray


----------



## moody (Apr 15, 2013)

rheima said:


> I am trying to add to the count but the message says I don't have enough characters? What am I doing wrong?
> 
> 
> Ray



You have to type under the quote or it comes up as blank


----------



## rheima (Apr 15, 2013)

*count*



moody said:


> You have to type under the quote or it comes up as blank



I did and still the same message? Am I holding my mouth wrong or what? Did I mention I don't like computers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ray


----------



## moody (Apr 15, 2013)

rheima said:


> I did and still the same message? Am I holding my mouth wrong or what?
> 
> 
> Ray



Well if it counts I told everyone you would be there along with Sara and I.


----------



## rheima (Apr 16, 2013)

*count*



moody said:


> Well if it counts I told everyone you would be there along with Sara and I.



Thanks!

Ray


----------



## moody (Apr 16, 2013)

rheima said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Ray



No problem. I'm kind of sort of ready for the trip up. I miss Newton oddly enough.


----------



## tree monkey (Apr 16, 2013)

moody's saw showed up today
step 1 complete

View attachment 290592

View attachment 290593


----------



## Bill G (Apr 16, 2013)

nstueve said:


> one more change... "til" to "till"...........The spelling would drive mitch and shaun crazy dontcha know!




They mustabeen English majors.


----------



## Bill G (Apr 16, 2013)

struggle said:


> Please don't make this clothing optional:msp_ohmy: Lets stick to cutting cookies:hmm3grin2orange:





Well now that depends on whose clothes come off....................oh shucks I diverge


----------



## Bill G (Apr 16, 2013)

deezelman said:


> I cant believe something about cornhole or cornholed hasn't come up yet.



That is because we are not in Ohio. It is Baggo here


----------



## Bill G (Apr 16, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> Good deal. I'm probably going to rent one of the small U-Haul trailers when I go to the PNW GTG in June. Will build a plywood 1/2 shelf deal to put in the back for 'two level' saw hauling. Eager to see what you fellows came up with. Say hi to Chris for me.



Why don't you just make the drive out. I for one would sure like to meet you.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 16, 2013)

Roll call time

Friday night:

Homelite410
Tallguy
Struggle
Mx_racer428
hoskvarna
Steve NW WI (maybe)









Saturday:
Homelite410
Moody +1
Tallguy
Struggle
Hedgerow+3
Mx_racer428 +2
Ramrat+1
Steve NW WI


----------



## moody (Apr 16, 2013)

tree monkey said:


> moody's saw showed up today
> step 1 complete
> 
> View attachment 290592
> ...



:hmm3grin2orange: that's bright orange right?


----------



## grandpatractor (Apr 16, 2013)

Roll call time

Friday night:

Homelite410
Tallguy
Struggle
Mx_racer428
hoskvarna
Steve NW WI (maybe)
Grandpatractor (most likely)








Saturday:
Homelite410
Moody +1
Tallguy
Struggle
Hedgerow+3
Mx_racer428 +2
Ramrat+1
Steve NW WI 
Grandpatractor


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 16, 2013)

Roll call time

Friday night:

Homelite410
Tallguy
Struggle
Mx_racer428
hoskvarna
Steve NW WI (maybe)
Grandpatractor (most likely)
Hoskvarna
Ronaldo






Saturday:
Homelite410
Moody +1
Tallguy
Struggle
Hedgerow+3
Mx_racer428 +2
Ramrat+1
Steve NW WI 
Grandpatractor 
Hoskvarna
Ronaldo
Rheima +1


Highlight the post, copy and past into a new post. Do not quote it.



Sarah, How did we get to bright orange shirts???


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 16, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Sarah, How did we get to bright orange shirts???



Read back a few pages... :msp_unsure: I asked, they answered... I need to know ASAP if its a problem, as shirts are likely already I'm the order process....


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 16, 2013)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Read back a few pages... :msp_unsure: I asked, they answered... I need to know ASAP if its a problem, as shirts are likely already I'm the order process....



I like orange... And yellow... And green... And.....


----------



## 8433jeff (Apr 16, 2013)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> If you were gonna make it, and you could stand an orange shirt (cuz they all gonna be orange 'cept fer Moody's), what size would it be?



A 2xl, an xl, and a l, if you can do that, our gracious shirt lady, you.


----------



## Mo. Jim (Apr 16, 2013)

Has anyone heard from Longbar lately,his last post was in January. He has some nice old saws and usually brings some good stuff to sell or trade.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 16, 2013)

Friday night:

Homelite410
Tallguy
Struggle
Mx_racer428
Steve NW WI (maybe)
Grandpatractor (most likely)
Hoskvarna
Ronaldo
Hedgerow+3
MoJim






Saturday:
Homelite410
Moody +1
Tallguy
Struggle
Hedgerow+3
Mx_racer428 +2
Ramrat+1
Steve NW WI 
Grandpatractor 
Hoskvarna
Ronaldo
Rheima +1
MoJim


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 16, 2013)

Mo. Jim said:


> Has anyone heard from Longbar lately,his last post was in January. He has some nice old saws and usually brings some good stuff to sell or trade.



I agree.... Has anyone heard from ancy?


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 16, 2013)

Been here at work today and the concrete guys have been removing a section of floor. They startd with a diesel powered walk behind saw and then switch to a hand held for the tight spaces. I been listening to the small saw for a half hour now and I have realised them concrete saws sure do have a hard life! I walked back and to have a look see and to my surprise it was a K950 Husky where I figured it would be a Stihl. Sure did put a smile on my face!! 

Just wanted to share that with you all!


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 16, 2013)

Hey Scott!!! You comin' down to Iowa???
Hope so...

I see you lurking around down there...


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 16, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Hey Scott!!! You comin' down to Iowa???
> Hope so...
> 
> I see you lurking around down there...



Yeah...... What Matt said!


----------



## moody (Apr 16, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Hey Scott!!! You comin' down to Iowa???
> Hope so...
> 
> I see you lurking around down there...



I hope he does I'd like to thank him in person for doing my 385'


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 16, 2013)

tree monkey said:


> moody's saw showed up today
> step 1 complete
> 
> View attachment 290592
> ...



Name that saw... Who wants to play?


The Flamingo...
Tinkerbell....


----------



## heimannm (Apr 16, 2013)

Friday night:

Homelite410
Tallguy
Struggle
Mx_racer428
Steve NW WI (maybe)
Grandpatractor (most likely)
Hoskvarna
Ronaldo
Hedgerow+3
MoJim






Saturday:
Homelite410
Moody +1
Tallguy
Struggle
Hedgerow+3
Mx_racer428 +2
Ramrat+1
Steve NW WI 
Grandpatractor 
Hoskvarna
Ronaldo
Rheima +1
MoJim 
heimannm

I may not be quite as big as a few of the guys, but I can certainly eat my share and more...

I am not sure yet what I will be bringing to eat, but I plan on bringing a cooler full of water & soft drinks.

I do not have commitments yet from Jeff & Josh, they may come along as well.

Mark


----------



## moody (Apr 16, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Name that saw... Who wants to play?
> 
> 
> The Flamingo...
> Tinkerbell....



You just made my day hahaha I like those.


----------



## ancy (Apr 16, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> I agree.... Has anyone heard from ancy?



I'm here but it looks like my wife and I will be on our 13th honeymoon! It's been over a year sense our last adult weekend and it is way over do!!!!!


----------



## heimannm (Apr 16, 2013)

Too much detail...


Mark


----------



## tree monkey (Apr 16, 2013)

moody said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: that's bright orange right?



orange?


----------



## moody (Apr 16, 2013)

tree monkey said:


> orange?



Ok so its a little pink :msp_biggrin: You're the one with the right to name the saw. So any name ideas coming to mind?


----------



## tree monkey (Apr 16, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Hey Scott!!! You comin' down to Iowa???
> Hope so...
> 
> I see you lurking around down there...



maybe is best i can say


----------



## tree monkey (Apr 16, 2013)

moody said:


> Ok so its a little pink :msp_biggrin: You're the one with the right to name the saw. So any name ideas coming to mind?



lil mss moody


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 16, 2013)

tree monkey said:


> lil mss moody



Christine......


----------



## moody (Apr 16, 2013)

tree monkey said:


> lil mss moody



Works for me lol. How's she coming along? I'm chompin at the bit to get to run it


----------



## moody (Apr 16, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Christine......



That's catchy but the only thing I want my saw coming alive to kill is tree's.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 16, 2013)

moody said:


> That's catchy but the only thing I want my saw coming alive to kill is tree's.:msp_biggrin:



I've run Scott's 385's...
You better sleep with one eye open...


----------



## moody (Apr 16, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> I've run Scott's 385's...
> You better sleep with one eye open...



They're pretty awesome that's why I sent mine to him.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 16, 2013)

tree monkey said:


> maybe is best i can say



Bring jake too... He and Levi are the entertainment...
I think they could lay waste to 20 logs if just left to their own grudge matches...


----------



## moody (Apr 16, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Bring jake too... He and Levi are the entertainment...
> I think they could lay waste to 20 logs if just left to their own grudge matches...



It's only a waste of a log if it's not left in cookies by the end of the day. 

Do you have a longish bar like 36ish that you'd let a brotha man try out the 385 in some big wood with? whew that was a mouthful. Of course proper compensation would be you get to make some passes with it


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 16, 2013)

moody said:


> It's only a waste of a log if it's not left in cookies by the end of the day.
> 
> Do you have a longish bar like 36ish that you'd let a brotha man try out the 385 in some big wood with? whew that was a mouthful. Of course proper compensation would be you get to make some passes with it



Don't say mouthful and bigwood in the same post. People may think things.:taped:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 16, 2013)

8433jeff said:


> A 2xl, an xl, and a l, if you can do that, our gracious shirt lady, you.



You are one lucky bugger. :msp_biggrin: I was able to add some extras, extras I should have you covered!


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 16, 2013)

moody said:


> It's only a waste of a log if it's not left in cookies by the end of the day.
> 
> Do you have a longish bar like 36ish that you'd let a brotha man try out the 385 in some big wood with? whew that was a mouthful. Of course proper compensation would be you get to make some passes with it



There will be Lotsa those layin around...


----------



## moody (Apr 16, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> There will be Lotsa those layin around...



How big is the trifect hedge log you've got?


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 16, 2013)

moody said:


> How big is the trifect hedge log you've got?



Bout 36".... But I doubt it'll make the trip...
Too awkward to get in and out of the truck...


----------



## moody (Apr 16, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Bout 36".... But I doubt it'll make the trip...
> Too awkward to get in and out of the truck...



That's a bummer, but there will be plenty of larger logs up there.


----------



## Bill G (Apr 17, 2013)

mx_racer428 said:


> Very very well done! I think it's perfect!!



_That dare is a darn good peeeeece of arrtt_

All joking aside that design looks good


----------



## 8433jeff (Apr 17, 2013)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> You are one lucky bugger. :msp_biggrin: I was able to add some extras, extras I should have you covered!



Thanks. Andy says he is also. Three cheers for the shirt lady!


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 17, 2013)

8433jeff said:


> Thanks. Andy says he is also. Three cheers for the shirt lady!



Mark mowed the cut site last night and I counted 38 logs. 1 is soft....... the outhouse is coming along nicely and hopefully this saturday we can get all the logs up on bucks. They are calling for 3-4" of rain here by friday...... We may need waders and 4x4 to set the logs.. Most of the logs are 24 and under with one 30" oak.. I may swing by the sawmill and see whats in the NFG pile.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 17, 2013)

Slap some chains on the hotrod mike!!! I'll make sure to have the rhino on standby just in case!


----------



## 8433jeff (Apr 17, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Mark mowed the cut site last night and I counted 38 logs. 1 is soft....... the outhouse is coming along nicely and hopefully this saturday we can get all the logs up on bucks. They are calling for 3-4" of rain here by friday...... We may need waders and 4x4 to set the logs.. Most of the logs are 24 and under with one 30" oak.. I may swing by the sawmill and see whats in the NFG pile.



I'd rather have the rain instead of the snow they say is coming. Hopefully they are FOS like normal, and we get rain.

Though its definitely cold enough to snow.


----------



## ancy (Apr 17, 2013)

heimannm said:


> Too much detail...
> 
> 
> Mark



I didn't even say what we had planned...


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 17, 2013)

Is there gonna be good dry camp sites or would it be best to keep Sarah happy and get a hotel room?


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 17, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> Is there gonna be good dry camp sites or would it be best to keep Sarah happy and get a hotel room?



Super 8 in Toledo... 12 miles...


----------



## struggle (Apr 17, 2013)

Suck it up and sleep by the fire. We did on the fall GTG:hmm3grin2orange: and it wasn't warm


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 17, 2013)

Nathan has always had a love for smurfs!


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Super 8 in Toledo... 12 miles...



Heated shop with clean floor and the outhouse has heat too!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 17, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Heated shop with clean floor and the outhouse has heat too!!



Heated seat???!! You'll never get Andy outta there!!!
:waaaht:


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 17, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Nathan has always had a love for smurfs!



That's just funny right there... Good thing I wasn't drinking coffee... 
Coulda got ugly...


----------



## TALLGUY (Apr 17, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Heated shop with clean floor and the outhouse has heat too!!



I claim dibs on an area 7 foot by 3 foot near the heat. Whats 4 breakfast?


----------



## rms61moparman (Apr 17, 2013)

TALLGUY said:


> I claim dibs on an area 7 foot by 3 foot near the heat. Whats 4 breakfast?





You must sleep in the fetal position!
You might want to lay claim on another foot of length! LOL


Mike


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 17, 2013)

rms61moparman said:


> You must sleep in the fetal position!
> You might want to lay claim on another foot of length! LOL
> 
> 
> Mike



And here I thought Mike's outhouse was the perfect dimensions!!!


----------



## struggle (Apr 17, 2013)

rms61moparman said:


> You must sleep in the fetal position!
> You might want to lay claim on another foot of length! LOL
> 
> 
> Mike



You are wrong he has to sleep in a chair as that will take up less footage on the floor


----------



## moody (Apr 18, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Super 8 in Toledo... 12 miles...



The 61 parts came in, got everything installed. Runs well didn't to cut anything because of monsoon season . but tomorrow ill get out rain or not


----------



## struggle (Apr 18, 2013)

moody said:


> The 61 parts came in, got everything installed. Runs well didn't to cut anything because of monsoon season . but tomorrow ill get out snow, hail, cats and dogs falling from the sky or sleet and some ice accumulation



Fixed it for you


----------



## moody (Apr 18, 2013)

struggle said:


> Fixed it for you



Thanks. If had it not been raining like a 3 peckered goat pi$$in' on a flat rock i would have today.


----------



## struggle (Apr 18, 2013)

We have had all the weather you could imagine in the past week here. It is just plane nutz around here:bang:


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 18, 2013)

moody said:


> Thanks. If had it not been raining like a 3 peckered goat pi$$in' on a flat rock i would have today.



We are buying groceries for the gtg. You have made mention of making bbq sauceand I would like to know what you are doing. We will have 3 ish pork shoulders in the smoker friday night. I was just wanting to know what your plans were. Thanks


Yes heated seat too and a magazine rack full of chainsaw literature!! I will want to stay in there all day!!:hmm3grin2orange:

Breakfast: Biscuts gravy and ham and cheezy eggs.

Friday night supper: Please bring something to throw in th fryer. I am doing taters and onions and mark made mention of deep fried pork chops!

Stay dry today!


----------



## moody (Apr 18, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> We are buying groceries for the gtg. You have made mention of making bbq sauceand I would like to know what you are doing. We will have 3 ish pork shoulders in the smoker friday night. I was just wanting to know what your plans were. Thanks
> 
> 
> Yes heated seat too and a magazine rack full of chainsaw literature!! I will want to stay in there all day!!:hmm3grin2orange:
> ...



I'd be more than happy to. How much sauce do you need?


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 18, 2013)

moody said:


> I'd be more than happy to. How much sauce do you need?



Im guessing we will have 2-3 shoulders worth of plain meat and i thought if you made a variety they could put on what ever they wanted. So like a quart+ of each flavor? What do you think?


----------



## moody (Apr 18, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Im guessing we will have 2-3 shoulders worth of plain meat and i thought if you made a variety they could put on what ever they wanted. So like a quart+ of each flavor? What do you think?



That'd be fine with me. I make 2 quart batches and I need some because folks are already asking me for some. 

Do you like sweet pickles by chance?


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD (Apr 18, 2013)

*Double checking time and place*

I haven't been able to follow this thread so I just wanted to double check the date and location. April 27th ? Hoskey farm, Chelsea IA ?


----------



## srcarr52 (Apr 18, 2013)

VINIFIREWOOD said:


> I haven't been able to follow this thread so I just wanted to double check the date and location. April 27th ? Hoskey farm, Chelsea IA ?



Correct.


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD (Apr 18, 2013)

srcarr52 said:


> Correct.



Thank you sir
Hopefully see all of you next weekend.
I have an 038 Super for sale that I will be bringing with.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 18, 2013)

VINIFIREWOOD said:


> Thank you sir
> Hopefully see all of you next weekend.
> I have an 038 Super for sale that I will be bringing with.



See me about that 038 Super...
I don't want one, but I know someone who is trying to corner the market on them...
If it's a dandy...


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD (Apr 18, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> See me about that 038 Super...
> I don't want one, but I know someone who is trying to corner the market on them...
> If it's a dandy...



Its a nice saw, runs great. Bought it from the original owner about a year or so ago. I did a little work to the muffler and re-tuned it but that's it.


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 18, 2013)

moody said:


> That'd be fine with me. I make 2 quart batches and I need some because folks are already asking me for some.
> 
> Do you like sweet pickles by chance?



Yes we do!


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 18, 2013)

and sweet pecan rolls


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 18, 2013)

Have some rain...

[video=youtube;jnZmy-Zahq8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jnZmy-Zahq8&list=UUfB03KVhJRBISPufMa8F7GA&index=2[/video]

This is the creek that goes "under" our road typically...


----------



## moody (Apr 18, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Yes we do!



I'll see if I can snag some of my grandmas. They're delicious, hell I'm slobbering talking about them.


----------



## grandpatractor (Apr 18, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Have some rain...
> 
> [video=youtube;jnZmy-Zahq8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jnZmy-Zahq8&list=UUfB03KVhJRBISPufMa8F7GA&index=2[/video]
> 
> This is the creek that goes "under" our road typically...



Is that the little narrow bridge just south of your place?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Apr 18, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Have some rain...
> 
> [video=youtube;jnZmy-Zahq8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jnZmy-Zahq8&list=UUfB03KVhJRBISPufMa8F7GA&index=2[/video]
> 
> This is the creek that goes "under" our road typically...





grandpatractor said:


> Is that the little narrow bridge just south of your place?



If it's not it sure looks like it.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 18, 2013)

It sure is!!!
Sho-ME some water!!!!!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 18, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> It sure is!!!
> Sho-ME some water!!!!!



At least it's green down there-all I see here is f---in' WHITE!


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 18, 2013)

It was nice last night!!View attachment 291137


----------



## Wood Doctor (Apr 18, 2013)

*Hedge, the Bear is Dry...*

Well at least my new Bear, named Hedge, is standing peacefully on my front porch with a Welcome sign in his paws, all thanks to the Carvers for Christ and a little touch-up work by the Wood Doctor.

This little guy is a marvel, a welcome addition to the neighborhood, and everybody loves him. Pics forthcoming.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 18, 2013)

Wood Doctor said:


> Well at least my new Bear, named Hedge, is standing peacefully on my front porch with a Welcome sign in his paws, all thanks to the Carvers for Christ and a little touch-up work by the Wood Doctor.
> 
> This little guy is a marvel, a welcome addition to the neighborhood, and everybody loves him. Pics forthcoming.



Did you ever get some Hedge to make felling wedges and file handles out of???


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 19, 2013)

Page 2! Come on slackers!!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 19, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Did you ever get some Hedge to make felling wedges and file handles out of???



He was happy to grab some pieces I pulled out of my stool.:msp_smile:


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 19, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> He was happy to grab some pieces I pulled out of my stool.:msp_smile:



Man... Ed can make a file handle outta anything!!!
Impressive...


----------



## sam-tip (Apr 19, 2013)

I know a guy who makes ink pins out of hedge and other woods.

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 19, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Man... Ed can make a file handle outta anything!!!
> Impressive...



I would love to have a bright yellow wooden file hande!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 19, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> I would love to have a bright yellow wooden file hande!!



I'm sure ole' wood doc could make some nice looking stuff with it... Usually turns gold/tan as it gets dry.


----------



## tree monkey (Apr 19, 2013)

i got moody's saw done. he wants it shiped. where should i send it? ideas?


----------



## nstueve (Apr 19, 2013)

tree monkey said:


> i got moody's saw done. he wants it shiped. where should i send it? ideas?



Which saw of his did you do? I know he wanted a couple of them done... Sorry I'm behind if you said earlier... :msp_rolleyes:

You could probably send it to Mike and we could play with it the night before Moody arrives... Oh wait... did I type that where moody would see it??? :msp_scared:


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 19, 2013)

tree monkey said:


> i got moody's saw done. he wants it shiped. where should i send it? ideas?



My place of course...
:msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 19, 2013)

Don't forget there's this really nice saw to raffle off... I'll bring tickets with me...


----------



## heimannm (Apr 19, 2013)

Does that also come in Yellow and Black?

Mark


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 19, 2013)

heimannm said:


> Does that also come in Yellow and Black?
> 
> Mark



It can be made black... :msp_wink:


----------



## heimannm (Apr 19, 2013)

You are part way there, now can you make it loud, heavy, slow in the cut, and hard to start?

I would not want to be spoiled...

Mark


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 19, 2013)

heimannm said:


> You are part way there, now can you make it loud, heavy, slow in the cut, and hard to start?
> 
> I would not want to be spoiled...
> 
> Mark



Stihl took care of the items in red...
I can punch a hole in the muffler and turn the low needle all the way in....
BAM!!!!
You got a mac 10-10!!!


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 19, 2013)

tree monkey said:


> i got moody's saw done. he wants it shiped. where should i send it? ideas?



Send it to me, I have a carb to try on it!!:msp_wink:


----------



## deezelman (Apr 19, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Stihl took care of the items in red...
> I can punch a hole in the muffler and turn the low needle all the way in....
> BAM!!!!
> You got a mac 10-10!!!



Hey can you put an electric start on it? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 19, 2013)

deezelman said:


> Hey can you put an electric start on it?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk 2



That would get the weight about right...:msp_wink:


----------



## moody (Apr 19, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> My place of course...
> :msp_wink:



Haha umm no. You can play with it next weekend but I kinda need it. We've got 100 acres we have to clear all the locusts out of.


----------



## nstueve (Apr 19, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


>


Nice job sanding off the "25" from "025" and replacing with "023"...

PS: 023's are too big for the 40cc race... 40.2cc...


----------



## moody (Apr 19, 2013)

nstueve said:


> Which saw of his did you do? I know he wanted a couple of them done... Sorry I'm behind if you said earlier... :msp_rolleyes:
> 
> You could probably send it to Mike and we could play with it the night before Moody arrives... Oh wait... did I type that where moody would see it??? :msp_scared:



:msp_sneaky: it's my 385xp


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 19, 2013)

nstueve said:


> Nice job sanding off the "25" from "025" and replacing with "023"...
> 
> PS: 023's are too big for the 40cc race... 40.2cc...



Mike says we're "a GO"!!!!
Pssshhh it's just a stihl...


----------



## srcarr52 (Apr 19, 2013)

That should do!

View attachment 291266


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 19, 2013)

srcarr52 said:


> That should do!
> 
> View attachment 291266



Very nice......:msp_biggrin:



























Show Off!

Lovin on the aluminum slug up top there!! Great idea Shaun!


----------



## moody (Apr 19, 2013)

srcarr52 said:


> That should do!
> 
> View attachment 291266



What's that ?


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 19, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Mike says we're "a GO"!!!!
> Pssshhh it's just a stihl...



Matt, tell Levi there is a 25.00 claim on the winners saw..:msp_scared:


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 19, 2013)

moody said:


> What's that ?



I believe that is a compression tester screwed into a slug of aluminum where the piston came through the top of the cylinder.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 19, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Matt, tell Levi there is a 25.00 claim on the winners saw..:msp_scared:



He don't care... It is exactly what it says it is... Not even ported... 
Muff mod / sharp chain.../ Stock 023...
Chain, chain, chain, chain........


----------



## moody (Apr 19, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> I believe that is a compression tester screwed into a slug of aluminum where the piston came through the top of the cylinder.:msp_biggrin:




I meant the model


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 19, 2013)

Ha Ha sorry...... 41 Husky....... I think....:confused2:


----------



## srcarr52 (Apr 19, 2013)

moody said:


> I meant the model



It's a 41. 40cc exactly!


----------



## moody (Apr 19, 2013)

srcarr52 said:


> It's a 41. 40cc exactly!




Sweet I have a mint unmolested one we can compare it to.


----------



## moody (Apr 19, 2013)

Is the weather perking up everywhere else? Sun finally came out today and so did the river. Still cold and windy.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 19, 2013)

moody said:


> Is the weather perking up everywhere else? Sun finally came out today and so did the river. Still cold and windy.



Moody-You need to come up to 'sconnie ASAP! Heavyfuel says you can stay at his ex's place!


----------



## moody (Apr 19, 2013)

WetGunPowder said:


> Moody-You need to come up to 'sconnie ASAP! Heavyfuel says you can stay at his ex's place!



Trying get me to drag the sunshine up with me? :wink2: As they say the sun doesn't shine on the same dogs a$$ everyday. Plus if I go up there and it floods I wouldn't be able to get to my house until the waters came down haha


----------



## moody (Apr 20, 2013)

Is this thread done? Past 3 days have been pretty quiet. Here's one more bump


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 20, 2013)

Busy delivering!!!


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 20, 2013)

moody said:


> Is this thread done? Past 3 days have been pretty quiet. Here's one more bump



Few of us are at the gtg sight getting things finished up. At times more playing then working but we ARE getting some things done!


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm out in the shop getting some things ready to go... :msp_thumbup:


----------



## moody (Apr 20, 2013)

I just figured I'd give you guys some crap. I appreciate all that you guys do for these gtg's . Whatcha work in on Mark?


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 20, 2013)

Delivery made.. Thread still pretty dead...
Off for load #2!!! Check in later...


----------



## moody (Apr 20, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Delivery made.. Thread still pretty dead...
> Off for load #2!!! Check in later...



I hope to see my 385 today or Monday. I'm really really anxious right now


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 20, 2013)

Progress today..

18 logs set up







1, 12x12x? Oak cant
1, 10x12x? Cottonwood cant
2, 10x10x 8+ cottonwood cants
2, 8x10x 8+ cottonwood cants






Extra logs (oaks), compliments of mike and Shaun 






Plenty of bonfire wood..






Done for the day.
Mark on the left, Shaun center, and mike on the right


----------



## ramrat (Apr 20, 2013)

Any one from Northern Western Illinois come to the Gtg Saturday? I have a saw that need a ride. Thanks Lee


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 20, 2013)

moody said:


> Whatcha work in on Mark?




Trying to figure what to load. Might come down to which of the junks will run.


----------



## moody (Apr 20, 2013)

Modifiedmark said:


> Trying to figure what to load. Might come down to which of the junks will run.




I'll bring the saws that I had down at Hedgerows and a couple vintage Homelites.


----------



## 8433jeff (Apr 20, 2013)

The rain you guys got seems to have firmed the ground up, it looks way better there than here.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 20, 2013)

One of ya'll want to find that post and ad Modifiedmark and Cbfarmall to the list for Sat?


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 20, 2013)

Load #2...


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 20, 2013)

thanks alex,shaun and mike! with the logs set, can focus on other things needed done.
ran my newly ported 346,with a 199 carb installed:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:,alex did a good job near as i can tell!


stumpy, we ran the 2188 milling the cottonwood cants,she run good:msp_biggrin:,shauns 394 had a problem?

we worked hard to get it done ,but we also played some too:msp_biggrin:

hope the weather holds, see all on the 27th


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 20, 2013)

hoskvarna said:


> thanks alex,shaun and mike! with the logs set, can focus on other things needed done.
> ran my newly ported 346,with a 199 carb installed:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:,alex did a good job near as i can tell!
> 
> 
> ...



Looks great, guys. Wish I could have been there to help!


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 21, 2013)

Good progress saturday!! That 346 of Marks sure runs good and Andy better watch it.... That 2186 will hold its own now featuring WOT!!!:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Mo. Jim (Apr 21, 2013)

Morning folks,count down is on,if you can believe the long range forcast the weather is looking good for the coming weekend.:msp_smile: Mike the Crick is up,but it will be fine by thursday. Between the weather and ole Jim being a little on the sickly side,I haven't been able to put any fuel through the Stumpbroke 2065. It needs some attention,kill switch quit working,rope guide sleeve needs replaced and a stripped bolt hole in the recoil side.


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 21, 2013)

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning folks,count down is on,if you can believe the long range forcast the weather is looking good for the coming weekend.:msp_smile: Mike the Crick is up,but it will be fine by thursday. Between the weather and ole Jim being a little on the sickly side,I haven't been able to put any fuel through the Stumpbroke 2065. It needs some attention,kill switch quit working,rope guide sleeve needs replaced and a stripped bolt hole in the recoil side.



Sounds good ole buddy!! Bring that 65 to the H410 saw shop an we'll fixer right up!!


----------



## moody (Apr 21, 2013)

I've got a couple of projects to wrap up in the next couple days. Hopefully I'll have time to make a couple chains. But at the moment I'm watching Tom and Jerry with kiddo.


----------



## Bill G (Apr 21, 2013)

ramrat said:


> Any one from Northern Western Illinois come to the Gtg Saturday? I have a saw that need a ride. Thanks Lee



Well that depends on what you call NW Illinois. Where exactly?


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 21, 2013)

Friday night:

Homelite410
Tallguy
Struggle
Mx_racer428
Steve NW WI (maybe)
Grandpatractor (most likely)
Hoskvarna
Ronaldo
Hedgerow+3
MoJim






Saturday:
Homelite410
Moody +1
Tallguy
Struggle
Hedgerow+3
Mx_racer428 +2
Ramrat+1
Steve NW WI 
Grandpatractor 
Hoskvarna
Ronaldo
Rheima +1
MoJim 
heimannm
Modifiedmark
Cbfarmall


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 21, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Friday night:
> 
> Homelite410
> Tallguy
> ...



Can we add WetGunPowder+ to the list yet? I see you down there!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 21, 2013)

Friday night:
The Dodgegeeks
Homelite410
Tallguy
Struggle
Mx_racer428
Steve NW WI (maybe)
Grandpatractor (most likely)
Hoskvarna
Ronaldo
Hedgerow+3
MoJim






Saturday:
The Dodgegeeks
Homelite410
Moody +1
Tallguy
Struggle
Hedgerow+3
Mx_racer428 +2
Ramrat+1
Steve NW WI 
Grandpatractor 
Hoskvarna
Ronaldo
Rheima +1
MoJim 
heimannm
Modifiedmark
Cbfarmall


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 21, 2013)

is the tree monkey coming to my house on sat? if this was the case ,i will not send my carb just yet,maybe send it with.

sunny and windy here today,doing a lot of drien.but chance of more rain tonite:msp_angry:

we need the rain,but all of in 2weeks:msp_razz:


----------



## sam-tip (Apr 21, 2013)

Friday night:
The Dodgegeeks
Homelite410
Tallguy
Struggle
Mx_racer428
Steve NW WI (maybe)
Grandpatractor (most likely)
Hoskvarna
Ronaldo
Hedgerow+3
MoJim
Sam-Tip (+bus (camping))





Saturday:
The Dodgegeeks
Homelite410
Moody +1
Tallguy
Struggle
Hedgerow+3
Mx_racer428 +2
Ramrat+1
Steve NW WI 
Grandpatractor 
Hoskvarna
Ronaldo
Rheima +1
MoJim 
heimannm
Modifiedmark
Cbfarmall 
Sam-Tip


----------



## Bill G (Apr 22, 2013)

ramrat said:


> Any one from Northern Western Illinois come to the Gtg Saturday? I have a saw that need a ride. Thanks Lee



??????????????????



Well yes but a location would help


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 22, 2013)

Good morning all. Forcast looks dry wed on to the weekend. I have 2 things left to do to the outhouse and it will be funcional.  If everything goes as planned I think we will have a total of 5 campers on the farm.. We just need to find a good sturdy spot for Doug's!!! Have a good day!


----------



## sam-tip (Apr 22, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Good morning all. Forcast looks dry wed on to the weekend. I have 2 things left to do to the outhouse and it will be funcional.  If everything goes as planned I think we will have a total of 5 campers on the farm.. We just need to find a good sturdy spot for Doug's!!! Have a good day!



I was waiting for the weather forecast to commit to camping. Looks like great weather for GTG! Mike do you still have Aluminum chain clamps for sale! If so I would like one.

Doug


----------



## Derrick Johnson (Apr 22, 2013)

I believe u can cout on a couple more tents. We will have least one large tent maybe a small one too

Sent from my SPH-D710BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 22, 2013)

Party central at the Hoskey farm!! Yes Doug I have one.


----------



## Derrick Johnson (Apr 22, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Party central at the Hoskey farm!! Yes Doug I have one.



Hope the weather is good. Were got 6-10 in. of snow coming tonight


----------



## struggle (Apr 22, 2013)

What up with the chain clamp? I saw something back a while about them. Is it for bench sharpening?


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 22, 2013)

sam-tip said:


> I was waiting for the weather forecast to commit to camping. Looks like great weather for GTG! Mike do you still have Aluminum chain clamps for sale! If so I would like one.
> 
> Doug



Have Ron put the duals on the Massey...


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 22, 2013)

struggle said:


> What up with the chain clamp? I saw something back a while about them. Is it for bench sharpening?









Tada


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 22, 2013)

mx_racer428 said:


> Tada



Yes you can use it for a drag vise too!


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Have Ron put the duals on the Massey...



Or we could hook 2 Masseys in tandem!:cool2:


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 22, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Or we could hook 2 Masseys in tandem!:cool2:



That would just about equal 1 JD 4320... :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 22, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> That would just about equal 1 JD 4320... :msp_sneaky:


----------



## struggle (Apr 22, 2013)

If I don't forget I will bring my MS201 that I got from Brad S if there is interest in seeing it performs to clear any questions up about the viability of it:msp_smile:


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> That would just about equal 1 JD 4320... :msp_sneaky:



Oh man. That is low!





I will see your 4320 and raise you an 806.:angry2:


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 22, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Oh man. That is low!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well if you're gonna raise me, at least do it with something that can come play in the 12,600 pound class... 
806 is a hay tractor...
Bwahahahahaha!!!!!!

Albeit a nice one...
I always prefered the 66 series of IH...
Not sure why...
I think it was the operators platform...


----------



## struggle (Apr 22, 2013)

Oh yeah will my truck is faster than your truck, gosh this is going Down:yoyo: hill fast


----------



## nstueve (Apr 22, 2013)

*edit list*

I may or may not be up on Friday night... The wife says we have plans but I may or may not be able to get out... Either way I'll be up there Sat for all the fun. 

*Anyone have MoJim's phone number???*

*Friday night:*
The Dodgegeeks
Homelite410
Tallguy
Struggle
Mx_racer428
Steve NW WI (maybe)
Grandpatractor (most likely)
Hoskvarna
Ronaldo
Hedgerow+3
MoJim
Sam-Tip (+bus (camping))
nstueve (maybe)


*Saturday:*
The Dodgegeeks
Homelite410
Moody +1
Tallguy
Struggle
Hedgerow+3
Mx_racer428 +2
Ramrat+1
Steve NW WI 
Grandpatractor 
Hoskvarna
Ronaldo
Rheima +1
MoJim 
heimannm
Modifiedmark
Cbfarmall 
Sam-Tip
nstueve


----------



## moody (Apr 22, 2013)

while you guys discuss tractors I'll be trying to get some run time on my 385. It's a whole new animal Scott perked the ol girl up.


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 22, 2013)

<iframe src="http://free.timeanddate.com/countdown/i3llbt1x/n798/cf12/cm0/cu4/ct0/cs0/ca0/co1/cr0/ss0/cac000/cpc000/pcfff/tcfff/fs100/szw320/szh135/tatOakfest%202013/tac000/tptTime%20since%20Event%20started%20in/tpc000/iso2013-04-27T07:30:00/bas2/pd2" frameborder="0" width="122" height="52"></iframe>


----------



## struggle (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm pulling my gray hair out trying to put this PM800 back together. I have slept to many times since I took it apart. Going to see if I have an IPL for it. 

I now have a pretty good idea as to why it melted down though as the muffler screen was 95% plugged:msp_ohmy:

Must get running before Friday


----------



## srcarr52 (Apr 22, 2013)

nstueve said:


> *Anyone have MoJim's phone number???*



So he's not answering you PM's either? I thought I was the only one. 

Really I have his PP 655 BP done and I'm waiting on him for the last few parts before I can fire it up.


----------



## nstueve (Apr 22, 2013)

srcarr52 said:


> So he's not answering you PM's either? I thought I was the only one.
> 
> Really I have his PP 655 BP done and I'm waiting on him for the last few parts before I can fire it up.



yeah I wish I had one of my 655's done and ready to run... I'll probably have one done by the fall GTG. If I could get this 066 flat top sold I could afford those $60 pistons I need!

PS: shaun I got a crankcase 1/2 for the 6401 so there isn't a need to weld that 1/2 that you got...


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 22, 2013)

nstueve said:


> yeah I wish I had one of my 655's done and ready to run... I'll probably have one done by the fall GTG. If I could get this 066 flat top sold I could afford those $60 pistons I need!
> 
> PS: shaun I got a crankcase 1/2 for the 6401 so there isn't a need to weld that 1/2 that you got...



So you only want 120 for the 066??? 


SOLD!!!
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## struggle (Apr 22, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> So you only want 120 for the 066???
> 
> 
> SOLD!!!
> :msp_sneaky:



I'll match his $120 and raise him $5

Only if Nathan tell the story woe is me that came with it:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 22, 2013)

struggle said:


> I'll match his $120 and raise him $5
> 
> Only if Nathan tell the story woe is me that came with it:hmm3grin2orange:



Too late!!!!!
It's MINE!!!!
:waaaht:


----------



## struggle (Apr 22, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Too late!!!!!
> It's MINE!!!!
> :waaaht:




Don't make me send over Guido and his borther Knuckles to set you straight on this:msp_sneaky:

Also I'm turning this into a beg for stuff to bring to buy trade what ever. I'm in search of a oil tank fill side crank case for a 046 P/C , brake band for a Husqvarna 455 model that uses a primer bulb and decompression release (not sure if there are variants on this band). P/C for homelite 1050.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 22, 2013)

struggle said:


> Don't make me send over Guido and his borther Knuckles to set you straight on this:msp_sneaky:
> 
> Also I'm turning this into a beg for stuff to bring to buy trade what ever. I'm in search of a oil tank fill side crank case for a 046 P/C , brake band for a Husqvarna 455 model that uses a primer bulb and decompression release (not sure if there are variants on this band). P/C for homelite 1050.



The last time those 2 were down here, Knuckles left with ham hocks, and Guido was still squeeling like a pig...
"Dirty John got to him I think"

I shudder to think about it...

:bad_smelly:

Where oh where is MOJim???


----------



## moody (Apr 22, 2013)

struggle said:


> Don't make me send over Guido and his borther Knuckles to set you straight on this:msp_sneaky:
> 
> Also I'm turning this into a beg for stuff to bring to buy trade what ever. I'm in search of a oil tank fill side crank case for a 046 P/C , brake band for a Husqvarna 455 model that uses a primer bulb and decompression release (not sure if there are variants on this band). P/C for homelite 1050.



I'll give you a decomp valve. I need a oil cap for the 61


----------



## Philbert (Apr 22, 2013)

Sorry I won't be able to make it. The weather has put the final kibosh on it. Have fun. Stay safe. Cut wood!

Philbert


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 22, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> That would just about equal 1 JD 4320... :msp_sneaky:



NO 4320 can match a 180hp perkins v8:msp_w00t:
bring it on buddy:jester:


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Apr 22, 2013)

nstueve said:


> I may or may not be up on Friday night... The wife says we have plans but I may or may not be able to get out... Either way I'll be up there Sat for all the fun.
> 
> *Anyone have MoJim's phone number???*
> 
> ...



I'll be carpooling down with Steve NW WI.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 22, 2013)

hoskvarna said:


> NO 4320 can match a 180hp perkins v8:msp_w00t:
> bring it on buddy:jester:



I figured I'd get a rise outta you sooner or later!!!
Although this 4320 ain't exactly stock... 
You think that old red brute will be able to get a Hedge log outta the back of my truck without breaking its spindles??!!
I'll bring a can of starting fluid just in case too...
:msp_wink:
We both know how those old V-8's can be...
And stuff... 
Hahahahahahahabahaha!!!!!!!!


----------



## struggle (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm on the hunt for a coil for a Dolmar 5100S if anyone comign to the GTG has one would you bring it if willing to sell/trade it. Could use a brake band for a huskie 455. crank case for 046 and P/C really only need oil fill side of case but if you have both they say they seal up better if matched. 

I have several bars laying around both hardnose and a couple sprocket nose plus one or two 25" stihl mount bars for trade on ayn of these items mentioned if heading Oakfest:msp_w00t:


----------



## Bill G (Apr 23, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> That would just about equal 1 JD 4320... :msp_sneaky:



Awwwe the forgotten overpriced green machine. Heck go with the solid ole 5020 while you are at it:msp_wink:


----------



## Bill G (Apr 23, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Well if you're gonna raise me, at least do it with something that can come play in the 12,600 pound class...
> 806 is a hay tractor...
> Bwahahahahaha!!!!!!................




Ya know some of us are farmers not tractor pullers. Damm hard on the hay farmers this year with all the cold wet rain. Hard to re-seed.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 23, 2013)

Bill G said:


> Awwwe the forgotten overpriced green machine. Heck go with the solid ole 5020 while you are at it:msp_wink:



Solid tractor if you get rid of the godforsaken 531 engine. Buddy has 3 busted 531 blocks out back, 1 out of the 5010, 2 out of the 5400 chopper. Bad habit of being self ventilated crankcases.

I'd rather have the 4320, but they cost too much just to get the 540 pto, if you can live with 1000 only, the 45 is a lot cheaper to buy.


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 23, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> That would just about equal 1 JD 4320... :msp_sneaky:





Hedgerow said:


> I figured I'd get a rise outta you sooner or later!!!
> Although this 4320 ain't exactly stock...
> You think that old red brute will be able to get a Hedge log outta the back of my truck without breaking its spindles??!!
> I'll bring a can of starting fluid just in case too...
> ...



im more worried about your truck gettin here than unloadin it:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 23, 2013)

hoskvarna said:


> im more worried about your truck gettin here than unloadin it:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



That is funny right there, I don't care who you are.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## nstueve (Apr 23, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> Solid tractor if you get rid of the godforsaken 531 engine. Buddy has 3 busted 531 blocks out back, 1 out of the 5010, 2 out of the 5400 chopper. Bad habit of being self ventilated crankcases.
> 
> I'd rather have the 4320, but they cost too much just to get the 540 pto, if you can live with 1000 only, the 45 is a lot cheaper to buy.



while I have enjoyed running the 4020 :msp_unsure: and have never complained once about my inlaws equipment... I will be really really happy to be running the new upgrade this year!

7830
View attachment 292023


----------



## srcarr52 (Apr 23, 2013)

Nathan, I have your bar pretty much done. I still have to through some paint on it. 

View attachment 292024


----------



## nstueve (Apr 23, 2013)

srcarr52 said:


> Nathan, I have your bar pretty much done. I still have to through some paint on it.
> 
> View attachment 292024



are you painting my bar *pink???*


----------



## struggle (Apr 23, 2013)

nstueve said:


> are you painting my bar *pink???*




Pink is the new black apparently:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## nstueve (Apr 23, 2013)

struggle said:


> Pink is the new black apparently:hmm3grin2orange:



honestly...* "breast cancer awareness bar"* sounds good to me! Maybe Shaun can paint "Save 2nd base!" on my bar! :hmm3grin2orange: Pink will probably go with the blue on my saw really well! 

On the same note... Shaun may need to help me shorten the trigger pull on the 9010... He wouldn't want me "3/4 throttling" the saw and making his port work look bad; especially with everyone looking at the pink bar!


----------



## srcarr52 (Apr 23, 2013)

nstueve said:


> are you painting my bar *pink???*



It's not pink... It's gloss frosty berry!


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 23, 2013)

Bill G said:


> Ya know some of us are farmers not tractor pullers. Damm hard on the hay farmers this year with all the cold wet rain. Hard to re-seed.



What are you trying to re-seed in the spring???
Orchard grass/clover???


----------



## Mo. Jim (Apr 23, 2013)

Just went out to stoke the ole woodburner and it is Snowing like crazy. This weather is nuts,it's the 23rd of April and it might make it to 40 today. I think I need a nap,mabey my attitude will be better later.


----------



## nstueve (Apr 23, 2013)

Mo. Jim said:


> Just went out to stoke the ole woodburner and it is Snowing like crazy. This weather is nuts,it's the 23rd of April and it might make it to 40 today. I think I need a nap,mabey my attitude will be better later.



NOAA's weather report for Chelsea this weekend...

Friday 62* High
Friday Night 44* Low
Sat. 66* High​


----------



## mweba (Apr 23, 2013)

Mo. Jim said:


> Just went out to stoke the ole woodburner and it is Snowing like crazy. This weather is nuts,it's the 23rd of April and it might make it to 40 today. I think I need a nap,mabey my attitude will be better later.



You sleep?


----------



## struggle (Apr 23, 2013)

here is what it looks like in NW Iowa this morning. Guess I won't be grinding any stumps today as I can't find them.

And I just loaded the woodstove as well after sifting the coals for another matchless start
View attachment 292046


----------



## struggle (Apr 23, 2013)

mweba said:


> You sleep?




Not with the amount of coffee he drinks, They based energy drinks off his caffeine consumption:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## nstueve (Apr 23, 2013)

struggle said:


> Not with the amount of coffee he drinks, They based energy drinks off his caffeine consumption:hmm3grin2orange:



you have to wonder what would happen if someone slipped a 6-hour power shot into Jim's Coffee...???


----------



## struggle (Apr 23, 2013)

nstueve said:


> you have to wonder what would happen if someone slipped a 6-hour power shot into Jim's Coffee...???



Have you ever seen a guy run four saw at one time all wearing 36" bars

I bet you would if you did that and then there would be nothing left to cut. If your doing that let me know and I will leave my saws home and just watch the show:msp_sneaky:


----------



## mweba (Apr 23, 2013)

nstueve said:


> you have to wonder what would happen if someone slipped a 6-hour power shot into Jim's Coffee...???



He would become radio active......


----------



## nstueve (Apr 23, 2013)

mweba said:


> He would become radio active......



hmmm... not a bad idea so we can cut after dark right???


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 23, 2013)

nstueve said:


> you have to wonder what would happen if someone slipped a 6-hour power shot into Jim's Coffee...???



Lets do it!! Im game


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 23, 2013)

struggle said:


> Have you ever seen a guy run four saw at one time all wearing 36" bars
> 
> I bet you would if you did that and then there would be nothing left to cut. If your doing that let me know and I will leave my saws home and just watch the show:msp_sneaky:



I hate to say it but prolly wont need 36" bars this weekend. We don't have any logs that are that big I guess that means more racing!!:cool2:


----------



## Mo. Jim (Apr 23, 2013)

mweba said:


> He would become radio active......



Don't forget my Remingtons and any other cheap parts saws you want to unload.:msp_smile:
Caffine is like any other drug,the longer you take it,the more you have to take to get your high.


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hey Doug, Is there any way we could sweet talk your lovely wife into making a couple dozen of them peanut butter cookies for sat?


----------



## nstueve (Apr 23, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Hey Doug, Is there any way we could sweet talk your lovely wife into making a couple dozen of them peanut butter cookies for sat?



just txted doug... I'll see what he says... PS: dibs on like 6 of them if she does make them... 

I'm really surprised there was even 1 left when we got back from Hegdefest! I totally ate the last cookie! YUM!


----------



## jra1100 (Apr 23, 2013)

It's about time to start sharpening chains and getting ready to go. I probably won't make Friday night, but I will be down with the rolls early sat. JR


----------



## sam-tip (Apr 23, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> I hate to say it but prolly wont need 36" bars this weekend. We don't have any logs that are that big I guess that means more racing!!:cool2:



Darn it. I spent two hours fixing my 60" chain and moving the helper handle. Yes they touched. Guess I will leave it at home. 

Off to Sam's for peanut butter! We only have one jar at home and its the dogs jar.

View attachment 292049


----------



## Mo. Jim (Apr 23, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> I hate to say it but prolly wont need 36" bars this weekend. We don't have any logs that are that big I guess that means more racing!!:cool2:



I am in negotiations with my race driver to run my 2065. I love watching a 14 year old spank the big boys. Darn kids can really spoil a mans fun,the only thing worse is when the girls beat you. Bring your A game Sara and a sharp chain,you can beat up on everyone but my man.:msp_smile:


----------



## nstueve (Apr 23, 2013)

sam-tip said:


> Darn it. I spent two hours fixing my 60" chain and moving the helper handle. Yes they touched. Guess I will leave it at home.
> 
> Off to Sam's for peanut butter! We only have one jar at home and its the dogs jar.
> 
> View attachment 292049



I'm sure everyone would love to eyeball and drool all over the 3120 and the 60inch bar but it sounds like nothing of size for 36+ inch bars.

PS: our dogs have a PB jar too...


----------



## mweba (Apr 23, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Lets do it!! Im game



Unfortunately I had some classmates fall to meth.....you don't want that kind of hyperness any where near you.......


----------



## mweba (Apr 23, 2013)

jra1100 said:


> It's about time to start sharpening chains and getting ready to go. I probably won't make Friday night, but I will be down with the rolls early sat. JR



Was over on 290th st last Friday, JR. If the car deal goes as planned, may be over there again this Friday. Heard they have good burgers in town


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 23, 2013)

Mo. Jim said:


> I am in negotiations with my race driver to run my 2065. I love watching a 14 year old spank the big boys. Darn kids can really spoil a mans fun,the only thing worse is when the girls beat you. Bring your A game Sara and a sharp chain,you can beat up on everyone but my man.:msp_smile:



He's only 13...
Does that make it even funnier???


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 23, 2013)

sam-tip said:


> Darn it. I spent two hours fixing my 60" chain and moving the helper handle. Yes they touched. Guess I will leave it at home.
> 
> Off to Sam's for peanut butter! We only have one jar at home and its the dogs jar.
> 
> View attachment 292049



You could noodle all the logs and then we wouldnt have to split it all!!


I will call the sawmill and see if they got something we can cut on that is big!


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 23, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> You could noodle all the logs and then we wouldnt have to split it all!!
> 
> 
> I will call the sawmill and see if they got something we can cut on that is big!



Something with nails in it!!!


----------



## nstueve (Apr 23, 2013)

I might be able to find something big but would have to bring the truck to haul it... We'll see how it goes this week.


----------



## struggle (Apr 23, 2013)

No left over parts

Wonder how it will do in the hardcut

It is pig rich will tune it in a couple of days:msp_sneaky:

Thanks to all that helped with this project thus far. You know who you are
[video=youtube_share;7S2fsaKxJ20]http://youtu.be/7S2fsaKxJ20[/video]


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 23, 2013)

struggle said:


> No left over parts
> 
> Wonder how it will do in the hardcut
> 
> ...



Will be bringing my new to me 850 along for comparison, and I'm sure Mark will have one or 8 to compare to.


----------



## sam-tip (Apr 23, 2013)

nstueve said:


> I might be able to find something big but would have to bring the truck to haul it... We'll see how it goes this week.



Is this a bring your own logs GTG. I just finished splitting my big stack of oak rounds this weekend. I have some cotton wood and mapple. The 5 - 6 ft maple round has lots of metal in it.


----------



## struggle (Apr 23, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> Will be bringing my new to me 850 along for comparison, and I'm sure Mark will have one or 8 to compare to.



MoJim runs around with a couple of means ones as well:msp_scared:


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 23, 2013)

struggle said:


> MoJim runs around with a couple of means ones as well:msp_scared:



Besides the one IN the driver seat?


----------



## struggle (Apr 23, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Besides the one IN the driver seat?



Jim is the type of guy that is nice as pie, but I sense if you should cross him you might want to watchout:msp_scared:

That is funny I just noticed your location, not sure when you changed that:big_smile:


----------



## Mo. Jim (Apr 23, 2013)

Just talked to a buddy about 30 mile north of me,he said it has been snowing since 7:30 this morning at his place. Most of what I got this morning has allready melted. Just put on the second pot of coffee for the day,it should last me till bedtime.:msp_smile:


----------



## cornfused (Apr 23, 2013)

*Newb Question*

I am new to the AS gang and live in S.E. Iowa. Can any member of AS come to the GTG II or how does it work - invite or ???
Thanks .. Cornfused


----------



## struggle (Apr 23, 2013)

cornfused said:


> I am new to the AS gang and live in S.E. Iowa. Can any member of AS come to the GTG II or how does it work - invite or ???
> Thanks .. Cornfused




If you have admitted to having CAD then you have already paid entry to the GTG:hmm3grin2orange:

A lot of people do bring food for the lunch so it is a good idea to bring something. I'm not much of a cook so what ever I find on the way down is bought for the lunch. Was thinking of bringing a big box of Twin Bings since I'm from Sioux City and they are made here.

I'm not sure but I'm guessing the address is listed in this thread already. Maybe someone can bump it back up. 

Just show up! Some of us will be there Friday


----------



## cornfused (Apr 23, 2013)

struggle said:


> If you have admitted to having CAD then you have already paid entry to the GTG:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> A lot of people do bring food for the lunch so it is a good idea to bring something. I'm not much of a cook so what ever I find on the way down is bought for the lunch. Was thinking of bringing a big box of Twin Bings since I'm from Sioux City and they are made here.
> 
> ...



Thanks Struggle....
I've had CAD for years - just now learning how wide spread and deep rooted it is:msp_thumbsup:
I already Googled the address and mapped it. Will bring some goodies; the wife - among her other charms - is an awesome cook. See you all Saturday.
Cornfused


----------



## nstueve (Apr 23, 2013)

does anyone have a phone number to reach a DODGEGEEK by???? Need a minnesota favor! 

The address to the GTG is on the first page about four posts down!


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 23, 2013)

cornfused said:


> I am new to the AS gang and live in S.E. Iowa. Can any member of AS come to the GTG II or how does it work - invite or ???
> Thanks .. Cornfused



welcome fellow iowan
bring hungry saws,we have 18 logs set up ,plus 6 race cants.if that isnt enough we have 15 more we can set up:hmm3grin2orange:
there is some pics few pages back.
see ya sat.


----------



## struggle (Apr 23, 2013)

The last three GTG's we didn't have race cants. Now its big time. I might have to get me one of them thar racin sawers younings ben brunging


----------



## Bill G (Apr 23, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> What are you trying to re-seed in the spring???
> Orchard grass/clover???



Alfalfa/Brome over tilled ground. Most springs we are able to get a warm dry snap in late March/early April and get it in. This year we were clos ethen the rain came. Now it is basically getting too late but I am still willing to chance it


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 23, 2013)

hoskvarna said:


> im more worried about your truck gettin here than unloadin it:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



what hedge ,no response


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 23, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Hey Doug, Is there any way we could sweet talk your lovely wife into making a couple dozen of them peanut butter cookies for sat?



I have heard about these FAMOUS cookies from some Hedgefest attendees and would like to second or third the request for some of them.:msp_wub:
I do like me some Peanut Butter Cookies!:msp_biggrin:

Ron


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 23, 2013)

Chris and I got most all the saws loaded tonight. All my old junks even started!! 

One was kicking and screaming not wanting to oil but I got it going. 

Just a warning, Chris dont believe much in little saws. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## tree monkey (Apr 24, 2013)

unloading the truck is real easy, just roll it over and the log will just fall right otta there:msp_tongue:


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 24, 2013)

hoskvarna said:


> what hedge ,no response



Sorry... Been filing a few chains... The logs should almost make the truck ride decent... 
Did you get the Dodge back from the shop yet???
The old Ford only has 200,000 miles on it, so it hasn't had to visit the shop yet, but soon, I'm sure...???
Bwahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:msp_tongue:


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 24, 2013)

I didn't get time to really tune and test Sarahdodgegeeks little 2153 before it went in the box. You guys be sure and set it up right for her please. I added a non-cat muffler and an unlimited coil so tuning should be a breeze.

Thanks!!!!!!!! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 24, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I didn't get time to really tune and test Sarahdodgegeeks little 2153 before it went in the box. You guys be sure and set it up right for her please. I added a non-cat muffler and an unlimited coil so tuning should be a breeze.
> 
> Thanks!!!!!!!! :msp_thumbup:



We promise to beat the hell out of it...
:msp_thumbup:


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 24, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Sorry... Been filing a few chains... The logs should almost make the truck ride decent...
> Did you get the Dodge back from the shop yet???
> The old Ford only has 200,000 miles on it, so it hasn't had to visit the shop yet, but soon, I'm sure...???
> Bwahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



ya its back:msp_biggrin:
ya know they just dont make them like they used too. its a throw away world ,and its spillin over into vehicles too! its sad when the aftermarket parts are higher quality than oem:msp_scared: 
see ya sat.


----------



## moody (Apr 24, 2013)

Good morning folks. Kiddo is off to school her kindergarten graduation is tonight. I may stay up lateish tonight to look over the 61 to see if I'm missing something simple. Getting excited to see all you guys and gals. 

Oh yeah making the sauce today.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 24, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> We promise to beat the hell out of it...
> :msp_thumbup:



I expect nothing less. 

I hate not being able to put a decent amount of fuel thru one before sending it off........chain it up with the good stuff and have fun. :msp_smile:


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 24, 2013)

I've been working my tail off trying to finish up a few projects that I will expose maybe later today or tomorrow, regardless I am really looking forward to running a few saws, talking to lots of people and eating some great food this weekend! T-minus 2 days!!


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 24, 2013)

Im looking forward to racing that deere!:msp_sneaky: And meeting some new people! 

I talked with a guy the other day that I just met, and he was looking for a smaller saw. I told him about the gtg and he took my number and said that he would like to join us. He told me he has 044, 084, and like a 260?? He wants something smaller and I replied why not another Stihl... "He says the lil ones are pretty crappy if you ask me and they got no power". I sure did smile when he said that!

Hoping to finish the outhouse tonight and finish a couple honey du's.


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 24, 2013)

Is anyone bringing a stock 441 to this gtg? Just curious.


----------



## Mo. Jim (Apr 24, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Im looking forward to racing that deere!:msp_sneaky: And meeting some new people!
> 
> I talked with a guy the other day that I just met, and he was looking for a smaller saw. I told him about the gtg and he took my number and said that he would like to join us. He told me he has 044, 084, and like a 260?? He wants something smaller and I replied why not another Stihl... "He says the lil ones are pretty crappy if you ask me and they got no power". I sure did smile when he said that!
> 
> Hoping to finish the outhouse tonight and finish a couple honey du's.



You know what they say,nothing runs like a Deere:msp_smile: Clock is going tic tock,time is running out for last minute projects.


----------



## srcarr52 (Apr 24, 2013)

Mo. Jim, are you going to bring the shopping list of parts for you 655 BP?


----------



## Derrick Johnson (Apr 24, 2013)

Almost ready to head south..


Sent from my SPH-D710BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## struggle (Apr 24, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Is anyone bringing a stock 441 to this gtg? Just curious.




There is one localy for sale around me do I need to go buy it 

They want to much for it though


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 24, 2013)

Derrick Johnson said:


> Almost ready to head south..
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710BST using Tapatalk 2



You guys got room to haul some of my Stihls down?:msp_biggrin: but seriously, I am looking forward to this weekend. I ain't even bothering sharpening chains, they good enough. We will be down Friday night, is the ground dry? We still ain't sure if were tenting or hoteling.


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 24, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> You guys got room to haul some of my Stihls down?:msp_biggrin: but seriously, I am looking forward to this weekend. I ain't even bothering sharpening chains, they good enough. We will be down Friday night, is the ground dry? We still ain't sure if were tenting or hoteling.



Ground should be dry in the compound... other than ground moisture. We are looking forward to seeing yall too. 

So is Iowa not good nuff for sharp chain!:msp_sneaky:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 24, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Ground should be dry in the compound... other than ground moisture. We are looking forward to seeing yall too.
> 
> So is Iowa not good nuff for sharp chain!:msp_sneaky:



I got my corn chain on.


----------



## moody (Apr 24, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> I got my corn chain on.



Kinda off subject but we should do a rematch race. I've been working on my up cuts. I took the advice I was given at hedgefest and have gotten better. Plus I have one Husqvarna possibly 2 worth racing. I now know why you like your 385 so much. Next step is to get a full wrap set up.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 24, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> I got my corn chain on.



Levi's got his corn chain ready too...
It's Low Pro...


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 24, 2013)

Dammit........I wish I could be there. :bang:


----------



## moody (Apr 24, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Dammit........I wish I could be there. :bang:



Start driving Iowa's not really that far:msp_biggrin: it'd be a nice change of scenery. Fewer trees and tons of bacon.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 24, 2013)

moody said:


> Start driving Iowa's not really that far:msp_biggrin: it'd be a nice change of scenery. Fewer trees and tons of bacon.



We could mail a "self loading" 475lb package.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 24, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Dammit........I wish I could be there. :bang:



You'd probably enjoy watching me make a corn stool.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 24, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> You'd probably enjoy watching me make a corn stool.



Hell, I'd help. :msp_smile:


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 24, 2013)

I suppose I will start the " I'm looking for this " portion of the thread... I'm looking for a builder 365 or 372, no need for a front handle, carb, p.c., or muffler. And a large husky mount 18" bar...


----------



## moody (Apr 24, 2013)

mx_racer428 said:


> I suppose I will start the " I'm looking for this " portion of the thread... I'm looking for a builder 365 or 372, no need for a front handle, carb, p.c., or muffler. And a large husky mount 18" bar...



I've got a bar that I've had a long time if you look at. It'd be good for playing around.


----------



## nstueve (Apr 24, 2013)

hoskvarna said:


> ya its back:msp_biggrin:
> ya know they just dont make them like they used too. its a throw away world ,and its spillin over into vehicles too! its sad when the aftermarket parts are higher quality than oem:msp_scared:
> see ya sat.



that's why I still drive my 88 F250 with an Inline-6. Has never failed me in 8 years! It's hauled some heavy loads long distances too (just doesn't do it to fast).



mx_racer428 said:


> I suppose I will start the " I'm looking for this " portion of the thread... I'm looking for a builder 365 or 372, no need for a front handle, carb, p.c., or muffler. And a large husky mount 18" bar...



More blue smurfs! I want more *BLUE SMURFS!!!*


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 24, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Dammit........I wish I could be there. :bang:



Thats easy! Let the clutch out and head towards Iowa.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 24, 2013)

This is gonna take up my spare time between now and Friday


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 24, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Thats easy! Let the clutch out and head towards Iowa.



We're going to Mexico May 10th........I need to work a few days before to pay for it. :bang:


----------



## Derrick Johnson (Apr 24, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Levi's got his corn chain ready too...
> It's Low Pro...




That chain looks sweet!!!!!


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 24, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> This is gonna take up my spare time between now and Friday



Jon would have that running in an hour or so. opcorn:


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 24, 2013)

Derrick Johnson said:


> That chain looks sweet!!!!!



It's pretty spendy for 3/8 lo-Pro...
Suits Levi's 023 well..


----------



## sam-tip (Apr 24, 2013)

I got Marcy 6 jars of peanut butter for cookies. She is leaving work early just to start baking the cookies. Glad she is looking forward to baking them. I look forward to eating them.


----------



## Derrick Johnson (Apr 24, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> It's pretty spendy for 3/8 lo-Pro...
> Suits Levi's 023 well..





There should be a good oak knot to test it in down there:jester:


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 24, 2013)

Derrick Johnson said:


> There should be a good oak knot to test it in down there:jester:



It'll be fine... 
For a few cuts anyway...


----------



## moody (Apr 24, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> It'll be fine...
> For a few cuts anyway...



Do I need to bring bolts?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 24, 2013)

moody said:


> Do I need to bring bolts?:hmm3grin2orange:



I should have taken pictures of that chain... 
1 tooth gone, 4 more buggered bad...
He still cut with it most of the day...
:msp_scared:


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 24, 2013)

moody said:


> Do I need to bring bolts?:hmm3grin2orange:



Hoskey hill has plenty of bolts and metal something or others to cash a chain with!!


----------



## moody (Apr 24, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> I should have taken pictures of that chain...
> 1 tooth gone, 4 more buggered bad...
> He still cut with it most of the day...
> :msp_scared:



Sad thing was the fact it didn't really slow him down:msp_scared:


----------



## rms61moparman (Apr 24, 2013)

I will be there in spirit with youens on Saturday!
Damn a bunch of Japanese for making me work!


Mike


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 24, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Jon would have that running in an hour or so. opcorn:



Probably take longer than that to figure out which tubs of bolts and pieces are the right ones!


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 24, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> Probably take longer than that to figure out which tubs of bolts and pieces are the right ones!



I won't even attempt that... 
I gotta stay on a project from start to finish...

I do, however, tend to keep miscellaneous parts I may "need" later...
Till I get tired of tripping over them... Then I throw em' out...:bang:


----------



## moody (Apr 24, 2013)

Between kindergarten graduation and other projects I'm not gonna have time to sneak to my dealer and pressure test the 61. Will anyone be able to help me out with this possibly Saturday?


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 24, 2013)

moody said:


> I've got a bar that I've had a long time if you look at. It'd be good for playing around.



Bringer along... Man, last project darn near made my ears bleed!


----------



## moody (Apr 24, 2013)

mx_racer428 said:


> Bringer along... Man, last project darn near made my ears bleed!



My 61/272 has either a fuel issue or crank seals need replaced. But damn it was screaming before it went stupid. It idles fine but bogs under load. I'm hoping it's a simple fix. The only things that aren't new are the bottom end. Every thing else has been replaced.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 24, 2013)

moody said:


> My 61/272 has either a fuel issue or crank seals need replaced. But damn it was screaming before it went stupid. It idles fine but bogs under load. I'm hoping it's a simple fix. The only things that aren't new are the bottom end. Every thing else has been replaced.



Ignition issues? Coil going on the fritz?


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 24, 2013)

mx_racer428 said:


> Ignition issues? Coil going on the fritz?



Loose screw on the trigger. :msp_smile:


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 24, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Loose screw on the trigger. :msp_smile:



Well duh, that's a given though!


----------



## moody (Apr 24, 2013)

mx_racer428 said:


> Ignition issues? Coil going on the fritz?



I'm not real sure what the deal is. It made a back fire noise when it started acting up.


----------



## sam-tip (Apr 24, 2013)

Cookies. About 8 doz. Its also margarita night!


Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TALLGUY (Apr 24, 2013)

​


moody said:


> I'm not real sure what the deal is. It made a back fire noise when it started acting up.



flywheel key out of time?


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 24, 2013)

moody said:


> I'm not real sure what the deal is. It made a back fire noise when it started acting up.



Replace the coil...

Lemme guess, it'll idle?
But not rev?


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 24, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> You guys got room to haul some of my Stihls down?:msp_biggrin: but seriously, I am looking forward to this weekend. I ain't even bothering sharpening chains, they good enough. We will be down Friday night, is the ground dry? We still ain't sure if were tenting or hoteling.



yes it is fairly dry ,should be good by friday.we havnt had any more rain,65 on sat,sunny


----------



## moody (Apr 24, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Replace the coil...
> 
> Lemme guess, it'll idle?
> But not rev?



It revs for a few seconds then bogs. Then it idles high until you blurp the throttle.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 24, 2013)

moody said:


> It revs for a few seconds then bogs. Then it idles high until you blurp the throttle.



You getting a lot of smoke out of the exhaust???


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 24, 2013)

hey doug we have a well seasoned oak log that is 35in cross,the other halve is more were branches came off .good dry hard oak,good test for 3120:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 24, 2013)

Dodgegeeks, 
Should be fine for camping. No rain forecasted for the next 4 or 5 days and things are fairly dry now, so the ground will be ok by Friday!


Cookies are looking very good, Doug! Give you Mrs. a big hug and thank you.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 24, 2013)

Yup, were bringing the tent. And the heater.


----------



## grandpatractor (Apr 24, 2013)

Is there somewhere I can plug in my trailer or do I need to bring my generator.


----------



## Mo. Jim (Apr 24, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Hoskey hill has plenty of bolts and metal something or others to cash a chain with!!



I have about 10 bridge spikes I could bring,I found the first one with a brand new 24" chain. I was blocking up a big black locust log that had a deer stand at one time. Steps were long gone,but the spikes were still there.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm looking forward to running Sarahs 2153!!! I am also bringing my Dads old Husqvarna L77. I just rebuilt the carb but I am thinking it may have a crank seal or some sort of air leak. I did a half a$$ restore crappy paint job on it and I sure would like to run it some.


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 24, 2013)

grandpatractor said:


> Is there somewhere I can plug in my trailer or do I need to bring my generator.



We can plug you in, bud.


----------



## grandpatractor (Apr 24, 2013)

Ronaldo said:


> We can plug you in, bud.



sweeet!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 24, 2013)

Ronaldo said:


> We can plug you in, bud.



Cool, I need electric also. Just for a couple minutes, to fill the air matress.


----------



## sam-tip (Apr 24, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> Cool, I need electric also. Just for a couple minutes, to fill the air matress.



I will have power by generator or by the invertor you can use too.


Looking forward to cutting some big oak. No spikes please. The cookies are done. Also two doz brownies.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 24, 2013)

sam-tip said:


> I will have power by generator or by the invertor you can use too.
> 
> 
> Looking forward to cutting some big oak. No spikes please. The cookies are done. Also two doz brownies.



In case you didn't know, I like brownies and cookies.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mo. Jim (Apr 24, 2013)

I stopped at the TSC store in St. Joesph,Mo. this afternoon to buy some Husky stuff,half off.:msp_smile: I asked about when they were getting the Jonsered saws in,I was told Monday. I asked what models,he said five homeowners and one pro,2166? He showed me the layout on the computer and asked me about the quality of the saws,as he knew nothing about Jonsered. I gave him a quick rundown on the Husqvarna saw family and assured him the quality was the same as the Huskys he had been selling.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 24, 2013)

sam-tip said:


> I will have power by generator or by the invertor you can use too.
> 
> 
> Looking forward to cutting some big oak. No spikes please. The cookies are done. Also two doz brownies.



Your read my mind on the brownies. I think I'm addicted to them....


----------



## Mo. Jim (Apr 24, 2013)

sam-tip said:


> I will have power by generator or by the invertor you can use too.
> 
> 
> Looking forward to cutting some big oak. No spikes please. The cookies are done. Also two doz brownies.



Put those brownies under lock and key,I like cookies,but brownies are King.


----------



## struggle (Apr 24, 2013)

I plan on sleeping the shop if that works out. Hope to leave here around 12-1 and then see how much time we spend at the mac muesum and then down. I actually forgot where we are even going. My vehicle will auto pilot to Marks though


----------



## heimannm (Apr 24, 2013)

I will be home all day Friday and trying to decide what to bring...

Winter projects that have never seen wood:

1-86
PM570
7-10
PM805
SP80
SP81E

Always fun:

BP-1
2-10G (just to tease Jim)
PM55 recently rebuilt

Maybe:

PM850 to compare with Steve
PM800 to compare with Struggle

SP125?
SP118?
PM1000?
1-72 for the fun of it?
3-10E with jumper cables?

If the weather cooperates I may pull the trailer, or maybe just throw a few in the back of Mweba's truck. I could bring the BP399T and win all "make the most noise" contests.

Mark


----------



## struggle (Apr 24, 2013)

My list of saws won't be long:msp_scared: I have not done anything with the 125 oil issue. I could bring the 

Homie 2000 if it will start. Not run since fall GTG. actually have considered selling it for what I have in it if interest.
PM800 it's on Mark:msp_sneaky: Let get a at least a tank through it first so it can be tuned.
The very nice 10-10S if I can avoid setting it on fire with the leaking fuel tank.
MS460 ported 
MS660 ported
Dolmar 5100S trying to sort out a possible coil issue
oh and the MS201T 
and a Stihl 032 which will not be coming home with me:msp_biggrin:


----------



## moody (Apr 24, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> You getting a lot of smoke out of the exhaust???



At times it's a little Smokey. What's that mean?


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 25, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> In case you didn't know, I like brownies and cookies.:msp_biggrin:



I'll hook you up with a stool pie brody. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 25, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> I won't even attempt that...
> I gotta stay on a project from start to finish...
> 
> I do, however, tend to keep miscellaneous parts I may "need" later...
> Till I get tired of tripping over them... Then I throw em' out...:bang:



It's a long and painful story how it got this way. Bought it and a plain 264 for a few bucks for the pair. The other had good comp and no sparky, this one scored and had spark. I took the clutch side down to help some of the guys in the you-name-it, they've-been-labeled-it thead, then some months later, decided to look into it. Pulled the carb, exhaust, etc off., then pulled the cylinder. Ordered rings, got the wrong dang ones. Back to the shelf for a while. Couple months ago, Jeff hooked me up with the right rings, and since it'd been sucking dirt so long that the inside of the crank was full of bad looking stuff, I got seals, case gasket, etc. It sat again for a while, till I finally finished the teardown last week.

Starting reassembly tonight, if I don't run into issues, it will run before I go to work tomorrow afternoon. I'm taking step by step pics, will put them in a thread sometime after IA so the next poor schlob has something more than a grainy IPL to go by.

With luck tomorrow night, I'll just have to load saws and stuff.

Planning to bring:

Dolmar 7300, 5100, and 420
Oly 264F (wish me luck, I might need it!)
Pioneer P-60
Mac PM850
Homey XP1000 if it cooperates, but I ain't holding my breath.
Couple other older little misc saws.
a RH start 10-10 to drop off to MNSam on the way down.

Hope to pull in late Friday evening. Depending on arrival time, might put the tent up or crash on shop floor again.


----------



## ramrat (Apr 25, 2013)

Had a good night last night got the big bore 046 done . I also watched a cross cut saw being sharpened . last year at this time I only had one saw . Now I have a 084,038 mastermined, 046 ported,041, Ms460,Ms192t and lots of other parts saws. Does any one have any stihl 404 presets and straps thay would sell? I only need a couple. See you guys Saturday morning. Lee


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 25, 2013)

ramrat said:


> Had a good night last night got the big bore 046 done . I also watched a cross cut saw being sharpened . last year at this time I only had one saw . Now I have a 084,038 mastermined, 046 ported,041, Ms460,Ms192t and lots of other parts saws. Does any one have any stihl 404 presets and straps thay would sell? I only need a couple. See you guys Saturday morning. Lee



Sure sounds like you been over on Cherry st in North Liberty!:msp_sneaky: I have heard a lot about you and cant wait to meet you!


----------



## nstueve (Apr 25, 2013)

sam-tip said:


> I will have power by generator or by the invertor you can use too.
> Looking forward to cutting some big oak. No spikes please. The cookies are done. Also two doz brownies.



Marcy spoils us!!!! Lovin' IT!!!!

Just heard from my chainsaw buddy out of Ida Grove (another Mike... just what we need right  ) Anyhow he's bringing some old 2mans for us to play with!!!!

Mac 940
Disston DA211
Mall 11
Mall 7

Plus other old school mag to have fun with!
The 2 Malls are up for sale or trade if anyone needs to feed a 2 man CAD hankering...

I just got a couple 35cc saws done last night. My ported saw fell through so I'll be running a stock saw with sharp chain on the 40cc saw race. I got my P52 completed last night so I might bring that along...


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 25, 2013)

nstueve said:


> Marcy spoils us!!!! Lovin' IT!!!!
> 
> Just heard from my chainsaw buddy out of Ida Grove (another Mike... just what we need right  ) Anyhow he's bringing some old 2mans for us to play with!!!!
> 
> ...



Sounds like a good time with the with the 2 man's ! Chris is bringing his KB6.

Is that P 52 going to be up for trade ?


----------



## nstueve (Apr 25, 2013)

Modifiedmark said:


> Sounds like a good time with the with the 2 man's ! Chris is bringing his KB6.
> 
> Is that P 52 going to be up for trade ?



yeah I'd consider trading the P52... you got something cool or Makita/Dolmar related??? Also i had to rob a decomp valve from my 655 for the P52 so if you have a spare one that might help sweeten any trade you got


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 25, 2013)

nstueve said:


> yeah I'd consider trading the P52... you got something cool or Makita/Dolmar related??? Also i had to rob a decomp valve from my 655 for the P52 so if you have a spare one that might help sweeten any trade you got



Never know, I might have something, I'll see ya Sat.


----------



## nstueve (Apr 25, 2013)

Modifiedmark said:


> Never know, I might have something, I'll see ya Sat.



Yep come find me... I'll be easy to spot with a gaggle of blue saws coming from the truck/trailer! 

PS: for the newbies this might help you... The building and field where the action will be! notice the map says 350th but believe the sign off hwy 66 reads V-ave. google maps and map quest don't quite mark the farm location correctly... 1.2miles north off hwy66 on V-ave on the right hand/east side of road!


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 25, 2013)

...


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 25, 2013)

The local sawmill just returned my call and tomorrow I will be picking up a couple big nasty 40"+ for the 2 mans and 3120. Stay away from the hardware in it Outhouse is on the trailer and now its time to work on saws.:msp_sneaky:


----------



## moody (Apr 25, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> The local sawmill just returned my call and tomorrow I will be picking up a couple big nasty 40"+ for the 2 mans and 3120. Stay away from the hardware in it Outhouse is on the trailer and now its time to work on saws.:msp_sneaky:



 I'm ready for it to be Saturday. It's been a busy week and I'm ready for the fun road trip


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 25, 2013)

Well, the 264F ain't coming. I just got a big fat "F" in crankcase sealing 101, and no time to rework it.

I did run the schedule for the road trip, and should be there about midnight at the latest. Good roads, light traffic, and quick stops might shave an hour off of that.

I'll be bringing a couple things along for the door prize table - a SBI (stoves) hoodie (I'm not much on hoodies, asked Fyrebug for a hat when I bought my stove, and he hooked me up with a hat, t-shirt, and the hoodie, so I'll pass it along), and a couple pairs of cut resistant gloves, suitable for keeping the blood from leaking out when sharpening chains.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 25, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> Well, the 264F ain't coming. I just got a big fat "F" in crankcase sealing 101, and no time to rework it.
> 
> I did run the schedule for the road trip, and should be there about midnight at the latest. Good roads, light traffic, and quick stops might shave an hour off of that.
> 
> I'll be bringing a couple things along for the door prize table - a SBI (stoves) hoodie (I'm not much on hoodies, asked Fyrebug for a hat when I bought my stove, and he hooked me up with a hat, t-shirt, and the hoodie, so I'll pass it along), and a couple pairs of cut resistant gloves, suitable for keeping the blood from leaking out when sharpening chains.



And here I thought a little blood made the chains cut faster...:msp_confused:
Man... Was I lied to!!!


----------



## nstueve (Apr 25, 2013)

I got a couple new pen lights for checking cylinders and a NOS bar or two for the door prize table... 

bushwackr from North Dakota is sending his 029super down to be rebuilt by the bailey's 390 kit. He's had a rough go of it with his 029super: 2 bad AM kits... I felt we could rebuild his saw for him and in return he's sending a few door prizes and 4x $20 northwoodsaw.com gift certificates. I'm going to add my 2cents in on the 390 build, and request to do the rebuild with a few of my 12v drills so we can see how fast it can actually be done... :msp_biggrin: We've already seen 3-4 of these things being done in about 1hr... I want to see if we can cut that in HALF!!!!


----------



## srcarr52 (Apr 25, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> The local sawmill just returned my call and tomorrow I will be picking up a couple big nasty 40"+ for the 2 mans and 3120. Stay away from the hardware in it Outhouse is on the trailer and now its time to work on saws.:msp_sneaky:



It's about time I sharpen some 42" chains anyway.


----------



## nstueve (Apr 25, 2013)

srcarr52 said:


> It's about time I sharpen some 42" chains anyway.



smells like some good cutting for the 42in bar and that 404 on the big kita too!


----------



## ramrat (Apr 25, 2013)

Time for me to use my new to me 084 with 36" bar


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 25, 2013)

nstueve said:


> smells like some good cutting for the 42in bar and that 404 on the big kita too!



I ain't bringin' a biggun' to play with...
I think I'll run you all's instead...
Heck, I may only bring one saw...
Levi, on the other hand, Not sure there...


----------



## moody (Apr 25, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> I ain't bringin' a biggun' to play with...
> I think I'll run you all's instead...
> Heck, I may only bring one saw...
> Levi, on the other hand, Not sure there...



You've already got a 385 to play with. I'll even let you race with it, but 24 in b&c is the smallest I have for it.


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 25, 2013)

moody said:


> You've already got a 385 to play with. I'll even let you race with it, but 24 in b&c is the smallest I have for it.



I have a 15" large mount to out on it!


----------



## moody (Apr 25, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> I have a 15" large mount to out on it!



You're the man I've practiced my up cuts some, not saying I'll win but I can at least make clean passes.


----------



## srcarr52 (Apr 25, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> I have a 15" large mount to out on it!



Going to have to pull the spikes off to make a full diagonal cut in a 12" cant.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 25, 2013)

srcarr52 said:


> going to have to pull the spikes off to make a full diagonal cut in a 12" cant.



sssshhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 25, 2013)

srcarr52 said:


> Going to have to pull the spikes off to make a full diagonal cut in a 12" cant.



True that!!


----------



## moody (Apr 25, 2013)

srcarr52 said:


> Going to have to pull the spikes off to make a full diagonal cut in a 12" cant.



I was just thinking about that. Good call!


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 25, 2013)

Oh boy.... It's done and LOUD!!


----------



## srcarr52 (Apr 25, 2013)

mx_racer428 said:


> Oh boy.... It's done and LOUD!!



Whats up with the patch in the chamber?


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 25, 2013)

It's not a patch, kinda hard to make out but its just a badge with A.E. Metal Werx on it. Wish I woulda did it out of stainless so it would show up better. But I used what I had.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Apr 25, 2013)

The saws I'll be bringing are the Husky 2100, Mac Super 250, and the not rare but not common Echo 900EVL. Plus I've got 4 36" .404 Carlton full comp 115 dl chains and a 20" 3/8" .058 large husky mount bar and chains if anybody wants them.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 25, 2013)

Ok, folks homelite410 reminded me that I should post a price for the t-shirts so y'all could have some foldin money for me.  Shirt guy did end up being able to do more than one color on this shirt (its so cool), and the price came out to just a hair under $11 per shirt. So, as much as I hate to say bring your singles along with your tens, that's what we've got. I'll try to have change, but if you don't have or want change, any overage will be donated to our generous hosts. I'm expecting the shirts tomorrow! 
This is really remarkable considering the shirt guy had a major flood issue in his workshop area and lost quite a bit of time/stuff. 
What that also means, however, was that he focused on OAKFEST to hook all of you up. So for those of you who ordered HEDGEFEST extras, he will work on those after this weekend and ship them to me with any follow up OAKFEST orders, and we'll figure it out from there. 
If ya got questions, pm me or post em up. See you tomorrow night!


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 25, 2013)

If anyone has questions regarding this weekend please either contact Me, Ron(Ronaldo) or mark (Hoskvarna) and we will do our best to answer any and all questions.


----------



## jra1100 (Apr 25, 2013)

mweba said:


> Was over on 290th st last Friday, JR. If the car deal goes as planned, may be over there again this Friday. Heard they have good burgers in town



They do have great burgers, and if you will look me up I'll buy ya one. I will be around most of the day, I have to leave about 1:30 for a acupuncture appointment but that is about all that is on the agenda besides getting ready to head south on Sat. morning. I should be back about 4:30. Home # is 641-315-2654, and cell is 641-330-0343. Love to see ya. JR


----------



## moody (Apr 25, 2013)

We had someone make a post and get banned and the post deleted......wonder if if was another bot


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 25, 2013)

mx_racer428 said:


> Oh boy.... It's done and LOUD!!



That looks real good. Very nice looking pipe. What saw is that? 385? 390? Can I run it?:msp_biggrin:


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 25, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> That looks real good. Very nice looking pipe. What saw is that? 385? 390? Can I run it?:msp_biggrin:



Lil guy, only a 372. Thanks for the complement. Please do run it, I'm sure the pipe will be passed from saw to saw throughout the day. Hope I can find a smaller bar for the saw this weekend.


----------



## mweba (Apr 25, 2013)

mx_racer428 said:


> Lil guy, only a 372. Thanks for the complement. Please do run it, I'm sure the pipe will be passed from saw to saw throughout the day. Hope I can find a smaller bar for the saw this weekend.



15" large mount?...per Mikey


----------



## mweba (Apr 25, 2013)

Not sure how exciting my saw selection will be this year. Fell way behind on customer stuff, purchased another car, moved 401 calves out, 404 calves in, attended an epic MO GTG, seven month little man teething.......you know....life. Been bustin muh arse trying to get Hosky's saw done among others. I will be there is my only promise


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 25, 2013)

nstueve said:


> Yep come find me... I'll be easy to spot with a gaggle of blue saws coming from the truck/trailer!
> 
> PS: for the newbies this might help you... The building and field where the action will be! notice the map says 350th but believe the sign off hwy 66 reads V-ave. google maps and map quest don't quite mark the farm location correctly... 1.2miles north off hwy66 on V-ave on the right hand/east side of road!



sweet pic there nate:msp_smile:

gettin things ready,gunna be fun time:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 25, 2013)

nstueve said:


> Yep come find me... I'll be easy to spot with a gaggle of blue saws coming from the truck/trailer!
> 
> PS: for the newbies this might help you... The building and field where the action will be! notice the map says 350th but believe the sign off hwy 66 reads V-ave. google maps and map quest don't quite mark the farm location correctly... 1.2miles north off hwy66 on V-ave on the right hand/east side of road!





Hedgerow said:


> ...



350th st doesnt start until about where the red ball is.doesnt matter itll get u here


----------



## mitch95100 (Apr 25, 2013)

H


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 25, 2013)

mitch95100 said:


> Hey yall wats going on?? It seems like your getting together again? Didnt you already have the gtg? Fill me in!!
> 
> Sent from me to you using my fingers



no, its saturday 27th. come on over ,join the party:biggrinbounce2::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mitch95100 (Apr 25, 2013)

hoskvarna said:


> no, its saturday 27th. come on over ,join the party:biggrinbounce2::hmm3grin2orange:



Saweet!!! Im coming home from georgia and should be in the area sat. Wont have any saws but ill atleast get to met some of ya!! Ill see what i can do!
Location of the gtg is the above addy if im correct?

Sent from me to you using my fingers


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 25, 2013)

A little Saturday morning breakfast info:

Planning on having some biscuits/gravy, ham and scrambled eggs, and an eggbake casserole for those who are interested. Anyone who plans on joining us for breakfast could help out by bringing doughnuts(rolls), juice of some kind, milk or anything else normally consumed at that hour. I will have the big coffee pot going(a bit earlier than last year, Mo Jim). Looking forward to Friday and Saturday!!!!!

Ron


----------



## mitch95100 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hopefully i can pull a good one and be able to stop in for a half hour or so... wish i would of looked at the calendar and not just assumed it was too late. I shouldnt be their for a meal or nothin but i hopefully will stop by.

Sent from me to you using my fingers


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 25, 2013)

Shaun's saw...
Mikes chair...
2 hedge logs...
A few other saws...
The black saw with a mystery problem for Mitch to diagnose...
Cooler....
Couple other saws...
Tool box...
Some chains...
Guess that's it, unless someone reminds me of something else...
:msp_confused:


----------



## moody (Apr 25, 2013)

Dumb question for you folks. Does anyone have a 272 with a torched top end that they could bring? The 61/272 saw of mine is having case issues I believe, I'm just wanting to put my top end on a saw and run it to see how my numbers played out. I'm wanting to do this so if it's not real impressive I can focus on other projects.


----------



## mitch95100 (Apr 25, 2013)

Would it be considered severe CAD if i bought a new saw to bring to the GTG?
Just curious...
Sent from me to you using my fingers


----------



## moody (Apr 26, 2013)

mitch95100 said:


> Would it be considered severe CAD if i bought a new saw to bring to the GTG?
> Just curious...
> Sent from me to you using my fingers



No that's being responsible


----------



## mitch95100 (Apr 26, 2013)

moody said:


> No that's being responsible



I see... responsibility is a big thing... or decision. Lol

Sent from me to you using my fingers


----------



## struggle (Apr 26, 2013)

Anyone coming that might have a large mount Stihl 42 or 48" .063 .404 pitch they want to get rid of?


----------



## moody (Apr 26, 2013)

I know the 272 idea is a long shot but it'd be greatly appreciated if someone were able to help me out.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 26, 2013)

mitch95100 said:


> Would it be considered severe CAD if i bought a new saw to bring to the GTG?
> Just curious...
> Sent from me to you using my fingers



Sounds utterly normal to me...


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 26, 2013)

mitch95100 said:


> Would it be considered severe CAD if i bought a new saw to bring to the GTG?
> Just curious...
> Sent from me to you using my fingers



By all means, please do. We'll have that thing broke in for you before you leave.


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 26, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Shaun's saw...
> Mikes chair...
> 2 hedge logs...
> A few other saws...
> ...



There is another item that you guys could bring along that may prove to be handy and that is your lawn /camping chairs. May need some extra chairs at meal time and you may want to use it to rest around the cookie fire when all tuckered out from sawing and jawing.

Ron


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 26, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Shaun's saw...
> Mikes chair...
> 2 hedge logs...
> A few other saws...
> ...



levi:msp_confused: lol!


----------



## grandpatractor (Apr 26, 2013)

Good morning gentlemen. Looks like a nice day for a leisurely drive down to Iowa! I guess I'll bring a few saws along too.


----------



## sam-tip (Apr 26, 2013)

mitch95100 said:


> Would it be considered severe CAD if i bought a new saw to bring to the GTG?
> Just curious...
> Sent from me to you using my fingers



It is severe but it is ok. I ran my new saw for the first time at Hedgefest. It still had oem stickers on it and no chain.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 26, 2013)

Ronaldo said:


> There is another item that you guys could bring along that may prove to be handy and that is your lawn /camping chairs. May need some extra chairs at meal time and you may want to use it to rest around the cookie fire when all tuckered out from sawing and jawing.
> 
> Ron



On it!!!!
Oh, yea, if Levi thought we'd forget him, he'd a slept in the truck last night...


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 26, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> On it!!!!
> Oh, yea, if Levi thought we'd forget him, he'd a slept in the truck last night...



Looking forward to talking with you and Levi again. I think its great that he enjoys spending time with Dad and even some older fellows, shows his maturity level. It seems, at times, that maturity in young people takes longer these days. Levi and I had a good conversation at the fall GTG about farming, livestock, four wheelers and the NRA and gun ownership. Very nice young man--easy to visit with.

Hurry up and get here, would ya.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 26, 2013)

One more 50 pound spool of 16 wire and I should be outa here and on the way!!!


----------



## mitch95100 (Apr 26, 2013)

Headed for I-O+WAY as we speak...

Sent from me to you using my fingers


----------



## Derrick Johnson (Apr 26, 2013)

Minnesota crew launch. T - 6 HOURS

Sent from my SPH-D710BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## srcarr52 (Apr 26, 2013)

I got the camper van loaded this morning and I have 5 deer loins thawing in the kitchen sink to get candied tonight. 

View attachment 292475


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 26, 2013)

That's a cool van Shawn.......tell us more. :msp_smile:


----------



## mweba (Apr 26, 2013)

Verizon signal permitting, this GTG will have a live stream......


----------



## srcarr52 (Apr 26, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> That's a cool van Shawn.......tell us more. :msp_smile:



That's my fathers recent purchase to regress back to his hippy youth where he literally lived in a van by the river. It's a new version of a VW pop-top, propane heater and stove, refrigerator, little petrol v6, 21-22 MPG. It's a warm place to sleep and somewhere to boil water for coffee in the morning.


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 26, 2013)

mweba said:


> Verizon signal permitting, this GTG will have a live stream......



sometimes we get good signal,depends on the day. good clear day should be good.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 26, 2013)

My living quarters for the weekend....


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 26, 2013)

srcarr52 said:


> I got the camper van loaded this morning and I have 5 deer loins thawing in the kitchen sink to get candied tonight.
> 
> View attachment 292475



You should spray paint the Windows black and write free candy on the side of it. Heck I'd get in a strangers van for some good free candy.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 26, 2013)

The old truck likes to go fast!!!


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 26, 2013)

Leaving out of here in a hour or so. 

Through a bunch of bars in the truck, lots to give away and some to sell cheaply. Ya'll look me up.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 26, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> The old truck likes to go fast!!!



What are you running for programming in there?


----------



## struggle (Apr 26, 2013)

mx_racer428 said:


> My living quarters for the weekend....



Tent cot I might have mine as well (used it at the fall GTG)

. Not sure if I'm going to have room to bring it:msp_confused:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 26, 2013)

Modifiedmark said:


> Leaving out of here in a hour or so.
> 
> Through a bunch of bars in the truck, lots to give away and some to sell cheaply. Ya'll look me up.



That reminds me, one of ya was looking for a bar for a little Echo last fall (when I didn't make it down), I'll have it along. Look me up. The price is still $0.

Loading the car now, off for a short day at work in a little, and headed south when I'm done. Couple stops on the way, and I should be there between 11-12 tonight.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 26, 2013)

I wish I could go to all the gtgs. :bang:

OK, back to grinding.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 26, 2013)

mx_racer428 said:


> What are you running for programming in there?



Old Ford version 5.8...


----------



## moody (Apr 26, 2013)

Room is limited in my Focus. We don't have a tent just a 17x18 f###in fold out cabin. I'm excited to see all you folks. I'm trying to finish up a last minute project and figure out the 61's problem.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 26, 2013)

moody said:


> Room is limited in my Focus. We don't have a tent just a 17x18 f###in fold out cabin. I'm excited to see all you folks. I'm trying to finish up a last minute project and figure out the 61's problem.



I think I'm driving by you right now...


----------



## moody (Apr 26, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> I think I'm driving by you right now...



Like the scenery? It's a little different lookin when you head east off of 35. Folks around here are referred to as river rats. Lots of trees, streams and flat bottom ground.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 26, 2013)

Almost ready... just waiting impatiently for a saw to come from the FedEx man... Grrrrrrrr.


----------



## struggle (Apr 26, 2013)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Almost ready... just waiting impatiently for a saw to come from the FedEx man... Grrrrrrrr.




_*Trouble Trouble*_


----------



## mitch95100 (Apr 26, 2013)

struggle said:


> _*Trouble Trouble*_



Struggle struggle...

Sent from me to you using my fingers


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 26, 2013)

RRRRRRRR....c'mon fedex!!!I hate waiting!!!They would have delivered yesterday but a signature is required.:bang::censored:


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 26, 2013)

Sam-tip wood...


----------



## struggle (Apr 26, 2013)

Loaded the Tahoe and we are out of room. Sioux City guys will be heading out in 15 minutes

View attachment 292501


----------



## srcarr52 (Apr 26, 2013)

mx_racer428 said:


> Sam-tip wood...



Good thing I sharpened the chain for the 999. Maybe I should bring more fuel?


----------



## lowandslow (Apr 26, 2013)

*beer?*

would it be OK to bring some beer? I learned the hard way that Boyscouts don't allow beer


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 26, 2013)

srcarr52 said:


> Good thing I sharpened the chain for the 999. Maybe I should bring more fuel?



If I had that saw I would hook a line right up to the gas can for how thirsty that thing is!!


----------



## srcarr52 (Apr 26, 2013)

lowandslow said:


> would it be OK to bring some beer? I learned the hard way that Boyscouts don't allow beer



I just bought 5 six packs for tonight but you are welcome to bring more.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 26, 2013)

Fedex was just here!!! The Dodgegeeks are departing shortly!!!


----------



## mitch95100 (Apr 26, 2013)

srcarr52 said:


> I just bought 5 six packs for tonight but you are welcome to bring more.



Just dont let the two mix

Sent from me to you using my fingers


----------



## nstueve (Apr 26, 2013)

PLEASE bring me your dead cylinders!!!! THere is a new tool on the horizon that we will all be excited about but the designer needs torched cyldiners to perfect it's design. 

cheers
Nathan

PS: hitting the road soon for Chelsea!


----------



## rms61moparman (Apr 26, 2013)

Sure wish I could be there!!!
Hope Levi brings his guitar for you folks!

If any of you want to know what I think about anything, just ask ModifiedMark!!!
It's the next best thing to me being there!!!!!LOL


Mike


----------



## mweba (Apr 26, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> Fedex was just here!!! The Dodgegeeks are departing shortly!!!



What out for the little black Honda's, they sneak up on ya :msp_sneaky:


----------



## cobey (Apr 26, 2013)

hope you all have a great time!! make a couple cuts for me  be safe


----------



## Philbert (Apr 26, 2013)

cobey said:


> hope you all have a great time!! make a couple cuts for me  be safe



+2

Philbert


----------



## srcarr52 (Apr 26, 2013)

Spotty cell signal and no good radio stations... I must be getting close.


----------



## mitch95100 (Apr 26, 2013)

Have fun yall!! Ill try to make it but shes lookin a bit sketchy right now...
Remember keep your chains sharp and chaps tight!

And dont drink and cut, i had a friend die from an incident related to alcohol, by all means have a few just be responsible!

Sent from me to you using my fingers


----------



## cbfarmall (Apr 26, 2013)

ModifiedMark and I just pulled into Williamsburg, eating a good dinner. What time is everyone gathering for breakfast? Trying to get the morning planned out. 

Chris B.


----------



## mweba (Apr 26, 2013)

srcarr52 said:


> Spotty cell signal and no good radio stations... I must be getting close.



No, you have at&t


----------



## workshop (Apr 26, 2013)

Wish I could be there too. Hopefuly the next one. Maybe I'll get up enough nerve to do some racing. Y'all be safe.


----------



## sam-tip (Apr 26, 2013)

7:30

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mitch95100 (Apr 26, 2013)

workshop said:


> Wish I could be there too. Hopefuly the next one. Maybe I'll get up enough nerve to do some racing. Y'all be safe.



Give us all a chance to build a real beast

Sent from me to you using my fingers


----------



## struggle (Apr 27, 2013)

Nathan's renewed bar from Scarr with custom girlyman touch

He is quite fond of it

View attachment 292561


----------



## jra1100 (Apr 27, 2013)

Sounds like all is proceeding as expected. I am up at 5am and picking up the pecan and cinnamon rolls at 6am fresh from the bakery, and then headed to the gtg. should be there by 8 at the latest, the 460 in the F350 holding out and keeping under 80. Not going to be able to cut much, hurt my back, but I can cheer other on and drink coffee and smoke gars. See you soon. JR


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 27, 2013)

Man... Mike spent a lot of time and put a lot of thought into that outhouse...
Impressive... 
Just impressive...


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 27, 2013)

Spring has finally "sprung" at the shop. Everyone be safe and have fun-I'm off to work!:bang:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Apr 27, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Man... Mike spent a lot of time and put a lot of thought into that outhouse...
> Impressive...
> Just impressive...



Pst up some pics. I like impressive out houses. Is it stump proof..


----------



## struggle (Apr 27, 2013)

Here is the awesome outhouse. Complete with heater, sink, magazine rack scrench handle to open it.













Also this poor guy after spending all his money on a nice RV can only afford to cut cookies with a Poulan Wild Thing


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Apr 27, 2013)

you guys and gals have fun. Wish I could have made it. Have to help my parents get some things finished up to close on a property sale.


----------



## workshop (Apr 27, 2013)

Lots of pics, please.


----------



## mweba (Apr 27, 2013)

Band width is not the greatest but we'll give it a go.

[video=youtube_share;1BT7VR5WZhU]http://youtu.be/1BT7VR5WZhU[/video]


----------



## mweba (Apr 27, 2013)

Well Verizon made it a hour then flat lined


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 27, 2013)

Home safe in 5:00 flat, didn't get passed much :hmm3grin2orange: Cleaned up and headed back out the door.

Thanks again everyone for a great time!


----------



## struggle (Apr 27, 2013)

I didn't get many pictures at all. Did get this video. Not sure on the shut down of the saw others can chime in on that.

[video=youtube_share;wLk_xGROS8M]http://youtu.be/wLk_xGROS8M[/video]


----------



## heimannm (Apr 27, 2013)

Big, BIG, *BIG* thanks to Mark, Ron, and Mike for all the work that went into this event. Weather turned out perfect, well maybe a bit too sunny at times as most of us came away with a bit of sunburn. Over 50 names were signed up and perhaps 300 saws in attendance. Plenty of wood in all sizes to cut, Hedgerow brought a nice stick of his namesake and gave all of us a chance to at least get a hint of what it would be like to cut real hardwood. One would be remiss to not mention the food, breakfast and lunch for this hungry crowd was spectacular.

We had a lot of fun cutting cookies all morning, wonderful door prizes, and a the raffle was fun too.

While the competitive boys were racing chains and saws in the afternoon some of the others (like me) had plenty of time to chat, run saws, tell stories, and generally enjoy the afternoon. I did not get lots and lots of photos but these should give you an inkling of the fun we had.

First up is a group photo with the sign that some of the guys prepared in advance (I think I heard Nathan and Matt, not sure who all else were involved).






Like big saws? We had a good representation of many both new and vintage.





















Mark


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 27, 2013)

Welp, here's all I have.














I wanna say the low count for saws was just over 300? Not sure how many people we actually had there?


----------



## heimannm (Apr 27, 2013)

More big saws...


























Mark


----------



## heimannm (Apr 27, 2013)

Saws, saws, and more saws...


























Mark


----------



## heimannm (Apr 27, 2013)

Two man saw anyone?





















Mark


----------



## mitch95100 (Apr 27, 2013)

Wow guys, i.missed out. It was just too much to drive 900 miles yesterday and go to the gtg today. Im determined to make the next one! Is their going to be a fall gtg? 

Sent from me to you using my fingers


----------



## heimannm (Apr 27, 2013)

Just a few more and I have to get ready to leave in the morning.

One of the most impressive saws and operators I saw all day, the old Poulan belongs to Chris (CBFarmall) with Mo Jim at the controls, that saw just flat out runs and cuts. 92cc's if I recall??






No GTG would be complete without at least on 621






Hedgerow making the up cut






What kind of a brute could grind a stump out with one of these?






Modified Mark modified his chain in one of the big oak logs, somehow the rest of up were able to miss any substantial obstructions in the big logs.






Later men,

Mark


----------



## struggle (Apr 28, 2013)

For sure a huge thanks to the family for hosting us. There is alos a lot of outsider to the family that worked very hard for this event as well to go forward so hats off to you as well(several members that cut drug logs etc)

Had a great time as usual 

Great to see old friends and meet new ones. I still can't look and Andy and Sarah without thinking of them sleeping with their saws in bed and now I have been face to face with them.

Also great job on the shirts as well and great food.


----------



## cobey (Apr 28, 2013)

looked like great fun!!!! alot of cookies falling out there, and the sighn is awsome Chad!!!! 
alot of nice saws too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cbfarmall (Apr 28, 2013)

struggle said:


> I didn't get many pictures at all. Did get this video. Not sure on the shut down of the saw others can chime in on that.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;wLk_xGROS8M]http://youtu.be/wLk_xGROS8M[/video]



We'll call that hiccup a combination of new operator learning curve and some dang tough wood. It got better as the day went by.

Chris B.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Apr 28, 2013)

Had a great time yesterday. No shortage of good friends, time, food, fun, and plenty of saws and wood to mess around with. A thank you to all who put this together and thanks to everyone who attended. I've got some pictures I'll try to get up here later.


----------



## workshop (Apr 28, 2013)

Looks like a great time. Was good to see everyone that I met at Hedgerows. Where and when is the next one to be held?


----------



## lumberjackchef (Apr 28, 2013)

cobey said:


> looked like great fun!!!!



+1 wish I could have made it up myself. 



cobey said:


> alot of cookies falling out there, and the sighn is awsome Chad!!!!
> alot of nice saws too!!! :biggrin:



Thanks! Oh and thanks to Matt and Levi for getting the sign up there! Maybe I'll make it to the next one!


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 28, 2013)

​
Thank you Hoskey family and Mike and all the others who helped put on a fantastic gtg...
About to KC... I'll check back in later...


----------



## Mo. Jim (Apr 28, 2013)

Good afternoon folks,stayed in Redding Ia. last night and will be here untill tomorrow sometime. Just wanted to thank the Hosky family and Mike for hosting another great GTG. I had a great time,made some new friends and got to spend some time visting with old ones. I was a little sickly at Hedgefest,but I was back to being my grouchly old self this weekend.:msp_smile: Again Kudos to everyone who helped to make this GTG a huge success,great weather,great food and great people. I only ran two of my saws,but I ran a lot of other members saws. I enjoyed running some cool old iron that I hadn't ran before and will never get a chance to own.
On a side note,I had a little chat with two Ringold county mounties about midnight,they said I was speeding,they checked me out and turned me loose with a warning to slow it down. I also had to explain what a chainsaw gtg was.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Apr 28, 2013)

Hey Jim!

Slow down and arrive alive......................................................................................:msp_thumbup:

Carl.


----------



## jra1100 (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm going to try to post some pics, but first I must say that this was a wonderful event. You couldn't have had better hosts than the Hoskey's. Ron and Mark along with Mike are just the standard to which all others should strive to achieve. The food was out of this world and there was plenty of it. When you looked around there were so many saws that you'd think that no tree was safe for a hundred miles, but you just needed to look north and see enough trees to keep everyone busy. Lots of good people and fun times. JR

Nathan and his frost berry bar
View attachment 292803


Shaun playing a bagpipe, I think
View attachment 292804


Mitch with a bow, never did see any arrows
View attachment 292805


Greg (tall guy) looking for a saw to run
View attachment 292806


----------



## grandpatractor (Apr 28, 2013)

I made it home a little bit ago. Thanks to the Iowa gang for putting on a great time. I had a blast. Got lot's of BSing and visiting in too!


----------



## moody (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks for the food and the fun. It was good seeing everyone.


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 28, 2013)

lumberjackchef said:


> +1 wish I could have made it up myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Oh and thanks to Matt and Levi for getting the sign up there! Maybe I'll make it to the next one!



thank you to everyone that was involved in this

the sign is wonderful,will display with pride!


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 28, 2013)

moody said:


> Thanks for the food and the fun. It was good seeing everyone.



You get that chain fixed yet???
You got a dandy 385 there, use the crap out of it...


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 28, 2013)

a very big thanks goes out to mike roush and his cousins for smoking the meat,and for helping me pick up cookies this morning

another big thanks to roush and jonsered raket for donating the pork.:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:,that meat was exelle:msp_wub::msp_wub:nt


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 28, 2013)

Derrick made the mistake of snoozin on the way back... Heh heh... We couldnt resist messing with him a little... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CiSd84I7KlE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 28, 2013)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Derrick made the mistake of snoozin on the way back... Heh heh... We couldnt resist messing with him a little... Don't fall asleep in the back.... - YouTube




u guys r mean,but was funny:msp_biggrin:


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 28, 2013)

heimannm said:


> ....
> 
> No GTG would be complete without at least on 621



:agree2:


----------



## jra1100 (Apr 28, 2013)

A couple more pics from the GTG. JR

Andy and Sara Dodgegeeks
View attachment 292842



View attachment 292843


View attachment 292844


View attachment 292845


View attachment 292846


----------



## grandpatractor (Apr 28, 2013)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Derrick made the mistake of snoozin on the way back... Heh heh... We couldnt resist messing with him a little... Don't fall asleep in the back.... - YouTube



Maybe he was having a bad pork dream!


----------



## jra1100 (Apr 28, 2013)

This will be the last for a while. Hey Mark H. I got the SP125 home and was about to put it away and thought what the heck, a couple more pulls won't hurt. It popped on the second pull, and a few more and it was running fine, or at least as fine as it ever has. You worked your magic on it, we just didn't give it enough time to kick in. 
J R

Mark, Ray and the boys
View attachment 292847


cbfarmall cuts and Jeff supervises 
View attachment 292848


Mark is thinking that Mac made a better one
View attachment 292849


Ron Hoskey thinking "what have I got myself into?"
View attachment 292850


Nathan working on a chain




Doug (sam-tip) with a scary 3120
View attachment 292851


Doug with the 3120 and a bar about twice as long as him, that my friends is a BAR


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 28, 2013)

Just want to say thanks to all involved with putting on this GTG, it was great and I had a good time. 

Got to see some people I met before, met some new people and am sorry that I didnt get to meet and talk to all that were there. To those I didnt get to meet and talk to, hopefully I will get the chance again. 

I just come in from the post GTG ritual of cleaning, sharpening, draining and putting saws away. I think I took too many. 

Got a few pictures, but always seem to get too busy running saws and visiting to get enough of them taken. Here are a few of them. 

Here is the bunch that Chris and I brought. Its good having him for a friend and he is close enough I can run his really neat bunch of saws myself pretty often.






Mike and his "thing a ma bob" moving someones trailer.






Mark and his son Jeff with the Mac display.






Lots of logs here!!






Chris giving the mighty Pioneer 850 a run.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 28, 2013)

Struggle

I think thats a Farm Boss he's got there. 






Tallguy with his Super XL925






Our host Ronaldo got his hands on a few saws.






Mitch checking out a Partner.






Cornfused with his Poulan


----------



## struggle (Apr 28, 2013)

Amazing what a little porting will do to a 290 They pull a 59er with authority


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Apr 28, 2013)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Derrick made the mistake of snoozin on the way back... Heh heh... We couldnt resist messing with him a little... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CiSd84I7KlE&feature=youtube_gdata_player



That's awesome!!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 28, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Man... Mike spent a lot of time and put a lot of thought into that outhouse...
> Impressive...
> Just impressive...



I also spent some time and put some thoughts into the outhouse, and IT was impressive!!:msp_biggrin:


But seriously, we had an awesome time and you all did a fantastic job of hosting the GTG!!! I will be coming back. Thanks again to all the good folks for doing this for us. These GTG's are addicting.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 28, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> I also spent some time and put some thoughts into the outhouse, and IT was impressive!!:msp_biggrin:
> 
> 
> But seriously, we had an awesome time and you all did a fantastic job of hosting the GTG!!! I will be coming back. Thanks again to all the good folks for doing this for us. These GTG's are addicting.



Pull muh finger.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 28, 2013)

I've never seen so many operational 2-man saws as there was there... 
Very cool...
Mark and Chris brought some very unique saws too!!!

And tons of J-Reds!!! They were everywhere!!!! 
Tons of great running stock and modded saws...


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 28, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Pull muh finger.



Uh... Yeah.... There was some of that too...
And Andy made a stool too...
Just keeping with tradition...
Displayed it by the fire Saturday night...
:msp_scared:


----------



## Mo. Jim (Apr 28, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> I've never seen so many operational 2-man saws as there was there...
> Very cool...
> Mark and Chris brought some very unique saws too!!!
> 
> ...



I'm happy to say one of those J-Reds was mine,looks like crap,but that dog Hunts and it's not broke in yet. Thanks Stumpy. It seems the further north you go,the more J-Reds you see.
I ran several of Mark and Chris's saws and would have run more,but ran out of time. I had more fun running the old mag saws than I did with the newer stuff.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 28, 2013)

Mo. Jim said:


> I'm happy to say one of those J-Reds was mine,looks like crap,but that dog Hunts and it's not broke in yet. Thanks Stumpy. It seems the further north you go,the more J-Reds you see.
> I ran several of Mark and Chris's saws and would have run more,but ran out of time. I had more fun running the old mag saws than I did with the newer stuff.



Did you get to run Chris's Jred 111? That things huge all over!

Good to see you run your first bow saw yesterday . LOL


----------



## mdavlee (Apr 28, 2013)

Looks like a great turnout and nice weather for a gtg.


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 28, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Uh... Yeah.... There was some of that too...
> And Andy made a stool too...
> Just keeping with tradition...
> Displayed it by the fire Saturday night...
> :msp_scared:




kids like that stool,itll stick around for awhile

someone left a blue camp chair,and a gray carhart coat:msp_confused:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 28, 2013)

Hey, hosky's - thank you so much for your hospitality. You are truly great folks, glad to have had the honor of meeting you! You've got a beautiful place! Thanks to all involved. 

Selfishly, my favorite part other than the food, the fellowship, and the fun was getting to run my new Valentine saw- fresh from the shop of mastermind! All I gots to say is.... :msp_wub: I LIKE IT!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 28, 2013)

hoskvarna said:


> someone left a blue camp chair



Someone left that chair at our gtg, and now we've forgotten it at yours! Seems to be making itself the pass around at gtg's chair! Bring it to the next one! (we should start signing it to see where it's been!)


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 28, 2013)

The weather was absolutely fantastic and we had a great turnout. Hosting(helping host) is a lot of work, but the rewards are SO worth it. The neat thing about our situation is that there are three of us that work on it together and that lessens the load on any one person. Actually we had even more help with getting the trees down than just the three of us this time.:msp_smile: The folks that come to these GTG's are some of the nicest, genuine, and generous people that you'll likely meet.
The OAKFEST sign is stunning and what a surprise, many thanks to all involved in that. As Mark said, we will display it with much pride and enjoyment.
Thanks again to all that travel and bring neat saws, super conversation and the willingness to share these.
WE ENJOY THESE EVENTS A BUNCH and think of you every time we throw a cookie on the fire!!!!!:yoyo:

Ron


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 28, 2013)

I forgot to mention the guys that took care of the meat preparation. Thanks to Adam and Mike Roush for supplying the pork. Mike Roush, Robert, Daniel, and Wyatt did a superb job of tending to the smoker and making the pig taste so good and so tender!:msp_biggrin:
Another example of folks willing to help and make these events tick.

Ron


----------



## rheima (Apr 28, 2013)

*Iowa GTG*

I too want to thnk the Hoskey's and Mike and everyone that had a part in the preparing for the GTG. Ryan(son in law) and I had a great time seeing old friends and meeting new friends. I can not think of a bunch of more genuine ( nice, friendly, normal, except for the fact that they need more than one or two chainsaws) people. Hopefully tomorrow my computer person and I can drag a few pictures out of the camera and I (well she) can help me post them. Next time I am going to try to figure out how to sharpen the chain for the 99, but I think that big oak log was pretty tough cuz nobody seemed to go through it very fast! I love cuttin cookies!!!!!!!!


Ray


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 28, 2013)

Mo. Jim said:


> I'm happy to say one of those J-Reds was mine,looks like crap,but that dog Hunts and it's not broke in yet. Thanks Stumpy. It seems the further north you go,the more J-Reds you see.
> I ran several of Mark and Chris's saws and would have run more,but ran out of time. I had more fun running the old mag saws than I did with the newer stuff.



Any time you want that 2165 raced, you know 2 hicks from the ozarks that would be more than happy to flex its muscle... 
She's fast...
Just plain a pleasure to run... 
Thanks Jim...


----------



## struggle (Apr 29, 2013)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Derrick made the mistake of snoozin on the way back... Heh heh... We couldnt resist messing with him a little... Don't fall asleep in the back.... - YouTube



I don't care what anyone says that is funny right there

[video=youtube_share;CiSd84I7KlE]http://youtu.be/CiSd84I7KlE[/video]


----------



## Derrick Johnson (Apr 29, 2013)

Ya ya pretty funny... Good times tho. Lots of good people lots of cool old new fast and slow saws, great hosts, awesome food. Pretty hard to beat that outhouse tho. THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO HELPED PUT THIS TOGETHER.... :thumbup:

Sent from my SPH-D710BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nstueve (Apr 29, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> You get that chain fixed yet???
> You got a dandy 385 there, use the crap out of it...


yeah there were a few DOA chains this weekend. I think Justin can grind out most of the problems on that chain though... Just gotta look at the bright side, chains cut better once they are 1/2 ground down! 

The below pic is Mike from Ida Grove... He isn't on AS but those who go to auctions in NW Iowa seem to know him for better or for worse. He's a great guy and loves to take his saws around to tractor shows with his dad from what I recall. He's got tons of cool stuff and I wish I could of run a couple of his saws!


heimannm said:


>



Kinda sad I didn't get to run a 2 man this weekend, or a 2100, or a P100, or a bow saw...  Just about the time I wanted to run more saws the wife was ready to leave. I can't blame her though I was tired from staying up friday night till 3:30am, and I had enough daylight to unload once we were home!  I had a great weekend all! Thanks to the Hosky's for hosting and Alex, Mike, and Shaun for felling the trees... Mike especially for the sweet out-house! And lastly thanks to all those who took the time to drive in for the weekend. All the preperation is hard work but we shouldn't neglect a thanks to those who just showed up to help make the weekend a success!

Also if anyone cares I finished the ms290 in 42mins 11sec. I also broke the grounding screw and forgot to install the inner cylinder cover. I expect that someone that shortens the grounding screw and put everything together correctly could have it done in 30-35mins. 

I can't help but think these GTG's go way to fast and there is always more saws you wanted to run or another saw you wanted to get fixed for a race, did we even do any tanerite porting or chainsaw tossing??? Several of us have been tossing around the idea of a "log-less GTG" simply for trading, BSing, and eating good food... 

anyone up for a *Midwest Chainsaw Swapmeet*?

PS: sorry alex, you gotta keep your wright until Mitch's gtg if you want a shot at the old long saw!


----------



## moody (Apr 29, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> You get that chain fixed yet???
> You got a dandy 385 there, use the crap out of it...



Chain's not fixed I'll need about 56 repair links if I remember right. So race chain at best haha. And yes it's my go to saw. Love how it handles and the ability to cut anything I walk up to with speed is well worth the money spent. And as always I enjoyed seeing you and Levi. Sara even said that Levi was such a sweet kid. And by the way those race chains of his are getting better.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 29, 2013)

I only got one pic this weekend... :bang:






A couple of Mike's crew were having a go at some carving...


----------



## lumberjackchef (Apr 29, 2013)

Sweet!

Sent from my SCH-M828C


----------



## ancy (Apr 29, 2013)

Looked like fun. I had to run machines all weekend two. 







View attachment 292952


Sent from my XT881


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 29, 2013)

hey matt,keaten is already asking when we can go to levi's house and play with saws and play.


keaten also bought 2 saws and ended up with 5
i think hes got cad at 12 yrs old:msp_thumbup:

that coat that was left here i think is green rather than grey.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 29, 2013)

hoskvarna said:


> hey matt,keaten is already asking when we can go to levi's house and play with saws and play.
> 
> 
> keaten also bought 2 saws and ended up with 5
> ...



4 wheelers, saws, fishin', deer huntin'...
It don't get much better than that for a kid eh???
Pretty much those guys' way of life!!!


----------



## Mo. Jim (Apr 29, 2013)

Just got back home a few minutes ago,I don't think the truck will get unloaded tonight. Checked the weather forcast,starting wed. temps 50's for a high and low 30's for a low. I should have thrown a jag of cookies on the truck as I'm almost out of wood. A man shoudn't have to be burning wood on the first of May.:msp_mad: Oh well it's called Life.


----------



## Mo. Jim (Apr 29, 2013)

hoskvarna said:


> hey matt,keaten is already asking when we can go to levi's house and play with saws and play.
> 
> 
> keaten also bought 2 saws and ended up with 5
> ...



If the boy needs any parts let me know,I know a guy that has a few.:msp_smile:


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 29, 2013)

Mo. Jim said:


> Just got back home a few minutes ago,I don't think the truck will get unloaded tonight. Checked the weather forcast,starting wed. temps 50's for a high and low 30's for a low. I should have thrown a jag of cookies on the truck as I'm almost out of wood. A man shoudn't have to be burning wood on the first of May.:msp_mad: Oh well it's called Life.



Good to hear ya made it, Jim. We are supposed to be cooling down and getting rainy, as well. I think I know where we could have found some cookies and certainly loaded you up. Maybe with a bit of a load you would not have gotten pulled over for excessive speed.

Ron


----------



## struggle (Apr 29, 2013)

Mo. Jim said:


> Just got back home a few minutes ago,I don't think the truck will get unloaded tonight. Checked the weather forcast,starting wed. temps 50's for a high and low 30's for a low. I should have thrown a jag of cookies on the truck as I'm almost out of wood. A man shoudn't have to be burning wood on the first of May.:msp_mad: Oh well it's called Life.



As I understand it they are calling for some snow here for us.........again:msp_scared:

I spent five hours almost of straight cutting dropping trees at a farm for a customer and have more tomorrow and stump grinding and I feeling a little tired from the GTG as I have not recovered on sleep yet.

I did flush cut a very large stump today with the MS880 I didn't disappoint 

Glad you back Jim and hopefully no tickets on that last leg:taped: We will be in touch after I sort out the 265:msp_wink:


----------



## olyman (Apr 29, 2013)

struggle said:


> As I understand it they are calling for some snow here for us.........again:msp_scared:
> 
> I spent five hours almost of straight cutting dropping trees at a farm for a customer and have more tomorrow and stump grinding and I feeling a little tired from the GTG as I have not recovered on sleep yet.
> 
> ...



talk about crazy weather..west of us,10 miles,,they had 3 inches of hail on the ground,,and cars in the ditch. it was all melted away by 3 o'!!!!!! only in iowa!!


----------



## olyman (Apr 29, 2013)

as mark h,,and others have said,,thanks to all,who helped put this gtg on!!! great weather,good food,,and fun was had by all!! tho i didnt bring a lineup of beautiful ORANGE saws..maybe next time....


----------



## rheima (Apr 29, 2013)

Derrick Johnson said:


> Ya ya pretty funny... Good times tho. Lots of good people lots of cool old new fast and slow saws, great hosts, awesome food. Pretty hard to beat that outhouse tho. THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO HELPED PUT THIS TOGETHER.... :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710BST using Tapatalk 2



The first time I used the outhouse the urnal seemed quite high then I realized it was for hand washing----------no I did not pee in it! Great GTG!


Ray


----------



## nstueve (Apr 30, 2013)

Mo. Jim said:


> Just got back home a few minutes ago,I don't think the truck will get unloaded tonight. Checked the weather forcast,starting wed. temps 50's for a high and low 30's for a low. I should have thrown a *jag* of cookies on the truck as I'm almost out of wood. A man shoudn't have to be burning wood on the first of May.:msp_mad: Oh well it's called Life.


Ok... nobody else did so I actually have to ask an honest question... What is a "JAG" of cookies equal? I'm sure it might be a common phrase but i've never heard it... so... A "JAG" equals?

1.) a couple
2.) a stack
3.) a pile
4.) a load
5.) other amount?




rheima said:


> The first time I used the outhouse the urinal seemed quite high then I realized it was for hand washing----------no I did not pee in it!



After thinking about it I was actually glad mike didn't put a urinal in the out-house... I would assume mike would've re-purposed something like a lamp shade or the bottom 1/2 of a bucket. Where am I going with all this you ask??? well either of the above options probably would have guaranteed a significant amount of splatter or splash back... :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## nstueve (Apr 30, 2013)

nstueve said:


> Ok... nobody else did so I actually have to ask an honest question... What is a "JAG" of cookies equal? I'm sure it might be a common phrase but i've never heard it... so... A "JAG" equals?
> 
> 1.) a couple
> 2.) a stack
> ...



Ok so to answer my own question I google "JAG" as a unit of measure and found this...

jag:
a traditional British name for a small load, especially a small load of hay. Never standardized, the jag represented roughly 20-25 bushels (0.7-1.0 cubic meters).

Learn something new every day! Thanks JIM!


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 30, 2013)

Finally got a little time to get back on the site, Thanks Hoskeys for providing such a wonderful place for this event and all your hard work to prepare it. Also to the Iowa boys for getting all the wood and planning this event as well. I had a blast, ran quite a few saws and got to see tons of stuff to drool on. If I wasnt drooling from the saws it was the delicious pork, Mike Roush you know how to work a smoker. It always amazes me how nice everyone is at these events, Thanks to all that attended. And Jim you can bring that 2165 up north in jred country for fall races, poor dolmars would be shaking in their boots.:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 30, 2013)

Well i finally am able to take a breath and get on here. I wanted to thank everyone for coming and enjoying the fruits of our labor, I want to thank Mike and Adam and the fairfield crew for the meat and awesome cooking skills, I would like thank Sarah for her work with the shirts, Lumberjackchef and Hedgerow and all involved with the sign. Baileys, Tree stuff, Boyds and all others who donated door prizes we all thank you for the great stuff. Alex, Shaun, and my Fil for their help gathering logs. Pierce lumber, Vavra lumber and most important the whole Hoshey family for their support! I am short on time now but I promise that I will post up all the numbers from the races soon. 

In attendance we had over 75 people from 6 states and well over 300 saws running and non. I don't think we set any records by any means but we sure had a good time.


----------



## moody (Apr 30, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Well i finally am able to take a breath and get on here. I wanted to thank everyone for coming and enjoying the fruits of our labor, I want to thank Mike and Adam and the fairfield crew for the meat and awesome cooking skills, I would like thank Sarah for her work with the shirts, Lumberjackchef and Hedgerow and all involved with the sign. Baileys, Tree stuff, Boyds and all others who donated door prizes we all thank you for the great stuff. Alex, Shaun, and my Fil for their help gathering logs. Pierce lumber, Vavra lumber and most important the whole Hoshey family for their support! I am short on time now but I promise that I will post up all the numbers from the races soon.
> 
> In attendance we had over 75 people from 6 states and well over 300 saws running and non. I don't think we set any records by any means but we sure had a good time.



Enjoy the sauce ! Sara told me on the way home I had to make more since I left that stuff up there. It was great pork and appreciate the time you put into all of the food.


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 30, 2013)

I say next spring we forget runnin saws..... Lets set up a big tent and have a chainsaw swapmeet and food festival!!


----------



## 8433jeff (Apr 30, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> I say next spring we forget runnin saws..... Lets set up a big tent and have a chainsaw swapmeet and food festival!!



I gotta run a saw, where else am I going to?


----------



## nstueve (Apr 30, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> I say next spring we forget runnin saws..... Lets set up a big tent and have a chainsaw swapmeet and food festival!!



i'm in... only bring what you want to trade/sell. That way we all know everything is up for trading/swapping!!!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 30, 2013)

8433jeff said:


> I gotta run a saw, where else am I going to?



Glad I finally got to meet you... Levi's sorry for breaking yer saw... 
I thought he was gonna have a break down when that starter rope poped...
Funny now, but sheer terror when it happened... He was so geeked about there being another green saw there to run...


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 30, 2013)

I thought the Aussie style racing was a hoot...
Shaun may never let me run his saw again though...
:monkey:


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 30, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Glad I finally got to meet you... Levi's sorry for breaking yer saw...
> I thought he was gonna have a break down when that starter rope poped...
> Funny now, but sheer terror when it happened... He was so geeked about there being another green saw there to run...



How was that green saw?


----------



## 8433jeff (Apr 30, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Glad I finally got to meet you... Levi's sorry for breaking yer saw...
> I thought he was gonna have a break down when that starter rope poped...
> Funny now, but sheer terror when it happened... He was so geeked about there being another green saw there to run...



That starter rope worked well-




Before it received the update. I think replacing it with a larger diameter rope may be necessary.

Wife said that he was coming back, probably broke it. I said I had been working for a hour on it already, a little longer wouldn't hurt too much. And we all survived. Great kid. I didn't even have to rewind the spring, as the rope caught after it retracted inside the housing. Took most of two minutes.

Tell him to box that 023 up, somebody claimed it. I'll even pay shipping.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 30, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> How was that green saw?



I didn't get to run it, but Levi liked it... That slave driver Mike made me go run the saw for the chain builds... And I didn't even get to talk to Jeff at all!!!



OK... So I like messing with chains and it was voluntary....:monkey:

But Mike's still a slave driver!!!

:waaaht:


----------



## 8433jeff (Apr 30, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> How was that green saw?



Levi said it beat a couple 346's. It would have been fun to run with a decent chain against Mitch's 350.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 30, 2013)

8433jeff said:


> That starter rope worked well-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What... Are you saying that 023 was too fast to be stock??? Just big holes in the muffler... Levi did that on his own... 
Chain is where it's at... 
Did you see the pretty PS3 stihl on it???


----------



## 8433jeff (Apr 30, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> What... Are you saying that 023 was too fast to be stock??? Just big holes in the muffler... Levi did that on his own...
> Chain is where it's at...
> Did you see the pretty PS3 stihl on it???



No, I believe all that. 
Yeah. Saw and chain, he can keep the bar. Even the muffler if he wants.
Hes young, and has time to build another. Or two.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 30, 2013)

8433jeff said:


> Levi said it beat a couple 346's. It would have been fun to run with a decent chain against Mitch's 350.



Chain........it's all about the chain. :cool2:


----------



## srcarr52 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> I thought the Aussie style racing was a hoot...
> Shaun may never let me run his saw again though...
> :monkey:



As long as we split the winnings you can race it all you want. 

That Aussie style was way more fun then just regular down cuts.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 30, 2013)

srcarr52 said:


> As long as we split the winnings you can race it all you want.
> 
> That Aussie style was way more fun then just regular down cuts.



Aussie style????


----------



## moody (Apr 30, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> What... Are you saying that 023 was too fast to be stock??? Just big holes in the muffler... Levi did that on his own...
> Chain is where it's at...
> Did you see the pretty PS3 stihl on it???



I think the smell made it faster.


----------



## 8433jeff (Apr 30, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Aussie style????



Plunge in about a third the way down, cut down and then finish the top.


----------



## moody (Apr 30, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Aussie style????



Plunge in down and up to finish the cut. Not mention the cants lasted longer.


----------



## nstueve (Apr 30, 2013)

I think doug and I are going to work on bar and chain combos for our ported saws for the next races... Not to mention some bigger rims and making some actual race chain!


----------



## srcarr52 (Apr 30, 2013)

nstueve said:


> I think doug and I are going to work on bar and chain combos for our ported saws for the next races... Not to mention some bigger rims and making some actual race chain!



How about a decent chain for your frosty berry bar!


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 30, 2013)

moody said:


> I think the smell made it faster.



That was also part of Levi's patented Muffler mod... It's called quick steel... It was plugging a hole in the side that was melting the case... Damn, that stuff stinks when it gets hot!!!

Guess he got a little drill happy when him and Jake were "Modding" it...


----------



## moody (Apr 30, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> That was also part of Levi's patented Muffler mod... It's called quick steel... It was plugging a hole in the side that was melting the case... Damn, that stuff stinks when it gets hot!!!
> 
> Guess he got a little drill happy when him and Jake were "Modding" it...



Well the good news is with that chain as fast as it was you didn't have to smell it very long.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 30, 2013)

8433jeff said:


> Levi said it beat a couple 346's. It would have been fun to run with a decent chain against Mitch's 350.



Mitch's 350 will stomp a hole in the 023's butt...No question there....
It runs about 15,500!!! And I think it'll go higher, but that seems to be it's happy place...
I actually kinda want one...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## nstueve (Apr 30, 2013)

srcarr52 said:


> How about a decent chain for your frosty berry bar!



*beep beep beep... back that truck up!* :check:

The 2 chains I have for the frosty berry bar are stihl 404 full skip! can you really complain about that??? I think the only thing that you can open ur mouth about is that it's not 3/8 or square ground... I'm sure you could fix the square ground problem for me though...


----------



## Homelite410 (Apr 30, 2013)

8433jeff said:


> Levi said it beat a couple 346's. It would have been fun to run with a decent chain against Mitch's 350.



Or my 350:msp_sneaky: I never got to race it against anything other than losing the dollar race! Aussie style was definately a hoot! 


Id like to add to the swapmeet..... A log or two for test cuts only for those with running complete saws for sale or trade:msp_smile:

Thank you Hedge for your un-biased operation of the two saws in the chain race. I am disappointed that we didnt have more entries! I really meant the chain race to be a work chain race but most of the cahins were race chains! Oh well, we all had fun and the numbers are interesting!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 30, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Or my 350:msp_sneaky: I never got to race it against anything other than losing the dollar race! Aussie style was definately a hoot!
> 
> 
> Id like to add to the swapmeet..... A log or two for test cuts only for those with running complete saws for sale or trade:msp_smile:
> ...



Numbers.... I need chain numbers!!!!
ps:

What I found interesting about some of the chains was, they were hungry for more power...
Had to be light handed to keep from dropping the saws rpm's... The results may have been different with a different saw... But maybe not... 

You could post the times of the other stuff too...


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 30, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Numbers.... I need chain numbers!!!!
> ps:
> 
> What I found interesting about some of the chains was, they were hungry for more power...
> ...



I've noticed that really sharp sq chain needs less raker......


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 30, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I've noticed that really sharp sq chain needs less raker......



Yes, but if ya got the power, well???
Sometimes ya just can't leave well enough alone...

But if ya go too far....???
:bang:


----------



## Derrick Johnson (Apr 30, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Yes, but if ya got the power, well???
> Sometimes ya just can't leave well enough alone...
> 
> But if ya go too far....???
> :bang:



Keep them rakers high and smooth... I only run mine at a max of .015 or less " on race chains" , especially with a big rim. Much more forgiving when u have terrible form at racing like me....


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 30, 2013)

Derrick Johnson said:


> Keep them rakers high and smooth... I only run mine at a max of .015 or less " on race chains" , especially with a big rim. Much more forgiving when u have terrible form at racing like me....



Aaahhhh.... That's why that semi-skip was so smooth!!! I really liked that chain... I remember running it and hoping it was mine, just to look down and see semi-skip... :bang:

Of course the winning chain was considerably lower than that... 
:msp_sneaky:

You guys and your big rims....:fart:


----------



## 8433jeff (Apr 30, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I've noticed that really sharp sq chain needs less raker......



As in .030 or .035?


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 30, 2013)

8433jeff said:


> As in .030 or .035?



As in .15 - .20

But there are a few variables...
I have a blunt square 72dl I cut hedge with... It's set at .35 ~...


----------



## moody (Apr 30, 2013)

You guys and your square chains. Had I remembered I would have sharpened the chain I had in my tool box. My semi chisel chains cut pretty fast. That set up I raced Andy with was 4 inches more bar semi chisel. And I didn't see a huge difference. I've found a routine that works for semi chisel, but my raker depth as Hedgerow and I talked about on my full chisel is a little off.

Square is faster just don't have the stuff or the know how to do it.


----------



## srcarr52 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Numbers.... I need chain numbers!!!!
> ps:
> 
> What I found interesting about some of the chains was, they were hungry for more power...
> ...



I bet mine was one of the hungry ones. It worked well on my 372BB.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 30, 2013)

srcarr52 said:


> I bet mine was one of the hungry ones. It worked well on my 372BB.



The chain you ran in the dollar race was not as agressive as far as raker height, but was fast...

Real fast...


----------



## heimannm (Apr 30, 2013)

Last August at Baraboo I looked at Steve Melzer's (Z4lunch) chain on his West Bend 820 powered hot saw, rakers (aka depth gauges) were set about 0.080"; he noted he just kept lowering them and the saw kept pulling so he just keeps going. Even at 0.080" the saw showed no signs of bogging but it was a maple cant so perhaps harder wood may have made a difference.

Mark


----------



## Derrick Johnson (Apr 30, 2013)

Softwood "clean pine or popple" chains I'll run .025 to .035 but I'm still a newbie with this racing stuff

Sent from my SPH-D710BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mdavlee (Apr 30, 2013)

I like running .025-.030" on most chains set up for racing. Anything over that and it may get pulled down too low easily. I like to run 9 pins for 70cc saws.

Where's the times at from all the racing? :msp_confused:

:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 30, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Yes, but if ya got the power, well???
> Sometimes ya just can't leave well enough alone...
> 
> But if ya go too far....???
> :bang:



This chain is at .017.

[video=youtube;g_yMZ9GuH0U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_yMZ9GuH0U[/video]

The Wiggs made it. I was really pushing on it........


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 30, 2013)

This one is one that Jon did at .022

[video=youtube;vxN5kT17hlw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxN5kT17hlw[/video]

Had to put another strap on that block.


----------



## Hedgerow (May 1, 2013)

Push too hard???
Waste horsepower...

Pull too hard???
Waste time....

Aahhhh, to find the perfect match for your machine...


----------



## Steve NW WI (May 1, 2013)

olyman said:


> as mark h,,and others have said,,thanks to all,who helped put this gtg on!!! great weather,good food,,and fun was had by all!! tho i didnt bring a lineup of beautiful ORANGE saws..maybe next time....



Hey Oly, welcome back! (Now try to play nice with others :hmm3grin2orange: )


----------



## saw hoarder (May 1, 2013)

Greetings to all!
This is my first post on this site, some of you may recognize me from the Chainsaw Collectors.se site by my handle. The Chelsea gtg was also a first for me and I've joined here so I could thank the hosts and organizers for putting on a fine event. I truly appreciate the time and effort put into getting everything ready. I arrived late to the party but had a fine time chatting with many of you and putting faces to people I've only met online or talked to on the phone. Those of you I spoke with know I am more of a relic hunter than a saw tuner, but I'm learning more all the time. A special thanks to Virgil V and Mark H for their help running my two-man saws, it was the first time I'd really gotten the saws into wood. Hopefully work won't get in the way of me attending the next event and I will be better prepared and remember my camera....
Nathan, I promise to arrive earlier so you will have a chance to run one of my two-man's. Running my Disston DA-211 was a blast!
I went with the intention of selling a couple big saws and ended up bringing four new/old saws home......CAD strikes again. A chainsaw swap meet? Count me IN!

Mike J


----------



## heimannm (May 1, 2013)

Welcome to the site Mike, looking forward to seeing you again.

Keep in mind that I have a particular interest in yellow and black saws that I do not currently have in my line up...

Mark


----------



## Homelite410 (May 1, 2013)

*chain race numbers*

out of the box: ran on 371xp muffler mod only

woodland pro semi chisel 11.4 sec
oregon semi chisel 11.6 sec
Stihl semi chisel 12.4 sec

out of the box: all chisel and race chains ran on a 2171 with a muffler mod only by the same operator

woodland pro round chisel 10.4 
oregon LGX 8.1
Stihl RSC 8.8


out of the box Oregon Square ground chisel 11.1


Race Chains: Square Grind 

Derrick Johnson 7.7
Hedgerow #2 7.2 (believe that is a mdavlee chain)
Derrick Johnson#2 8.2/8.3
Shaun Carr 10.0
GrandpaTractor 8.2
Hedgerow #1 8.5
Andy Carlson 9.7


Race chains Round Grind


GrandpaTractor 10.2
Andy Carlson 9.8
Homelite410 10.1
Wes 12.7
MXracer428 11.2


40cc races


MXracer428 2139T 6.6/5.8
Levi 023 4.6/4.6
Derrick 2136? 11.1/11.7
Andy micro 16.9/14.9
Shaun S25DA 6.2/6.0
homelite410 wild thing 7.5/8.9
nathan red max 7.6/8.5


----------



## saw hoarder (May 1, 2013)

heimannm said:


> Welcome to the site Mike, looking forward to seeing you again.
> 
> Keep in mind that I have a particular interest in yellow and black saws that I do not currently have in my line up...
> 
> Mark



Thanks Mark
Rest assured Lefty won't be going anywhere (else) in the near future. I'm still mulling this over... you know which yellow & black saws I'd really like to have...
If I get a spare or you get a spare I'm sure we can do some business.

Mike


----------



## Hedgerow (May 1, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> out of the box: ran on 371xp muffler mod only
> 
> woodland pro semi chisel 11.4 sec
> oregon semi chisel 11.6 sec
> ...



Interesting #'s...
Looks like Levi found the only soft spot in the cant...
oke:
:big_smile:


----------



## sam-tip (May 1, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> out of the box: ran on 371xp muffler mod only
> 
> woodland pro semi chisel 11.4 sec
> oregon semi chisel 11.6 sec
> ...






Were any of the chains semi skip or full skip? 3/8 or .325?

Thanks
Doug


----------



## Hedgerow (May 1, 2013)

sam-tip said:


> Were any of the chains semi skip or full skip? 3/8 or .325?
> 
> Thanks
> Doug



Race Chains: Square Grind 

Derrick Johnson 7.7 (This one was a semi-skip)
Hedgerow #2 7.2 (believe that is a mdavlee chain)
Derrick Johnson#2 8.2/8.3
Shaun Carr 10.0
GrandpaTractor 8.2
Hedgerow #1 8.5
Andy Carlson 9.7

All were 3/8"...

No .325 I know of...


----------



## Homelite410 (May 1, 2013)

chain race numbers EDITED
out of the box: ran on 371xp muffler mod only

woodland pro semi chisel 11.4 sec
oregon semi chisel 11.6 sec
Stihl semi chisel 12.4 sec

out of the box: 371xp muffler mod only

woodland pro round chisel 10.4 
oregon LGX 8.1
Stihl RSC 8.8


Out of the box: 2171 muffler mod only

Oregon Square ground chisel 11.1 


Race Chains: Square Grind 2171 muffler mod only all chains ran by hedgerow in a 12x12 oak cant.

Derrick Johnson 7.7 (SEMI SKIP)
Hedgerow #2 7.2 (believe that is a mdavlee chain)
Derrick Johnson#2 8.2/8.3
Shaun Carr 10.0
GrandpaTractor 8.2
Hedgerow #1 8.5
Andy Carlson 9.7


Race chains Round Grind 2171 muffler mod only


GrandpaTractor 10.2 (LGX)
Andy Carlson 9.8
Homelite410 10.1 (carleton work grind)
Wes 12.7
MXracer428 11.2 (Carleton I think)


40cc races


MXracer428 2139T 6.6/5.8 (63PS3)
Levi 023 4.6/4.6 (63PS3)
Derrick 2136? 11.1/11.7
Andy micro 16.9/14.9
Shaun S25DA 6.2/6.0 (63PS3)
homelite410 wild thing 7.5/8.9 (chamfer chisel safety chain)
nathan red max 7.6/8.5 

I really meant for this to see how fast people's work chains were and such. Perhaps mu wording on the original post was a little vague. Thank you for all who participated in this event and thank you to those who helped. 

BIG THANK YOU TO GRANDE DOG FOR THE STOCK OUT OF THE BOX CHAINS TO COMPARE SIDE BY SIDE!!!!


----------



## Modifiedmark (May 1, 2013)

saw hoarder said:


> Greetings to all!
> This is my first post on this site, some of you may recognize me from the Chainsaw Collectors.se site by my handle. The Chelsea gtg was also a first for me and I've joined here so I could thank the hosts and organizers for putting on a fine event. I truly appreciate the time and effort put into getting everything ready. I arrived late to the party but had a fine time chatting with many of you and putting faces to people I've only met online or talked to on the phone. Those of you I spoke with know I am more of a relic hunter than a saw tuner, but I'm learning more all the time. A special thanks to Virgil V and Mark H for their help running my two-man saws, it was the first time I'd really gotten the saws into wood. Hopefully work won't get in the way of me attending the next event and I will be better prepared and remember my camera....mm
> Nathan, I promise to arrive earlier so you will have a chance to run one of my two-man's. Running my Disston DA-211 was a blast!
> I went with the intention of selling a couple big saws and ended up bringing four new/old saws home......CAD strikes again. A chainsaw swap meet? Count me IN!
> ...



I had said earlier that I regretted not being able to meet everyone there an I have to say I wish I had known that was you with the Disston..

Dang name tags wouldn't stay on.


----------



## nstueve (May 1, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> 40cc races
> 
> MXracer428 2139T 6.6/5.8 (63PS3)
> Levi 023 4.6/4.6 (63PS3)
> ...



Too bad I had only muffler modded the redmax and it had semi-chisel chain on. I have a feeling that several seconds could have been shaved easily with better technique, square grind 3/8 lo-pro from shaun, and a little light porting. I have been regretting giving that saw to my neighbor ever since running it at the GTG!



Modifiedmark said:


> I had said earlier that I regretted not being able to meet everyone there an I have to say I wish I had known that was you with the Disston..
> 
> Dang name tags wouldn't stay on.



I think someone forgot to try out a P52...  I know I'm still thinking about that 133... :msp_unsure:


----------



## Modifiedmark (May 1, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> chain race numbers EDITED
> out of the box: ran on 371xp muffler mod only
> 
> woodland pro semi chisel 11.4 sec
> ...



I knew that LGX was a very good chain and from the looks of above the race chains can't hardly beat it either. Lol


----------



## Modifiedmark (May 1, 2013)

nstueve said:


> Too bad I had only muffler modded the redmax and it had semi-chisel chain on. I have a feeling that several seconds could have been shaved easily with better technique, square grind 3/8 lo-pro from shaun, and a little light porting. I have been regretting giving that saw to my neighbor ever since running it at the GTG!
> 
> 
> 
> I think someone forgot to try out a P52...  I know I'm still thinking about that 133... :msp_unsure:



Well I didn't forget at first. Couldnt find you when I did go to check it out. I started to grab it and do it anyway then got sidetracked again......

Busy day.


----------



## srcarr52 (May 1, 2013)

nstueve said:


> Too bad I had only muffler modded the redmax and it had semi-chisel chain on. I have a feeling that several seconds could have been shaved easily with better technique, square grind 3/8 lo-pro from shaun, and a little light porting. I have been regretting giving that saw to my neighbor ever since running it at the GTG!:



The square ground PS3 chain did really well on the torque monster S25CVA. 1st-3rd was all square PS3.


----------



## Hedgerow (May 1, 2013)

Modifiedmark said:


> I knew that LGX was a very good chain and from the looks of above the race chains can't hardly beat it either. Lol



Standard LGX can be made to cut very fast, and andy and JD are pretty good at getting the best out of it with a round file....
Big difference between the best square's and the best rounds though...

Never underestimate my ability to make a chain cut worse than the "Off the roll" stuff...
:bang:


----------



## saw hoarder (May 1, 2013)

Modifiedmark said:


> I had said earlier that I regretted not being able to meet everyone there an I have to say I wish I had known that was you with the Disston..
> 
> Dang name tags wouldn't stay on.



Me too, Mark! I'd heard your name mentioned and knew it had to be you, but I was either messing with the old saws or you were deep in conversation and I just plain ran out of time. I hope to be better prepared next time and arrive earlier so I hope we get a chance to talk.

The Allis 95 is still sitting on a shelf in the basement waiting for it's fuel lines. Got the pieces lined up for it, just haven't made the time for it yet. Seems it's alot easier to buy parts than it is to find the time to install them......it will be done before the tractor shows start in the fall, I expect the previous owner would like to hear it run. 

Mike


----------



## Hedgerow (May 1, 2013)

srcarr52 said:


> The square ground PS3 chain did really well on the torque monster S25CVA. 1st-3rd was all square PS3.



It cuts very nice... Right off the roll too!!!
But Stihl is sure proud of it...


----------



## mdavlee (May 1, 2013)

Those chain times are always interesting to see. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Homelite410 (May 1, 2013)

saw hoarder said:


> Me too, Mark! I'd heard your name mentioned and knew it had to be you, but I was either messing with the old saws or you were deep in conversation and I just plain ran out of time. I hope to be better prepared next time and arrive earlier so I hope we get a chance to talk.
> 
> The Allis 95 is still sitting on a shelf in the basement waiting for it's fuel lines. Got the pieces lined up for it, just haven't made the time for it yet. Seems it's alot easier to buy parts than it is to find the time to install them......it will be done before the tractor shows start in the fall, I expect the previous owner would like to hear it run.
> 
> Mike



I have a real clean Allis Chalmers 75 to match it.. If you like:msp_wink:


----------



## Homelite410 (May 1, 2013)

mdavlee said:


> Those chain times are always interesting to see. Thanks for posting them.



Un- biased operator helps too!!


----------



## Modifiedmark (May 1, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Standard LGX can be made to cut very fast, and andy and JD are pretty good at getting the best out of it with a round file....
> Big difference between the best square's and the best rounds though...
> 
> Never underestimate my ability to make a chain cut worse than the "Off the roll" stuff...
> :bang:



I don't really get involved with all that stuff, just thought it interesting to see those times fall in line on my own chain choices that I have made. Cant stand the Carlton/Woodland pro stuff everyone else likes but have said there semi chisel was decent. 

If .325 chain was run the 20LPX would have made the Carlton look even worse. 

Personally as much as I like the 72LGX I like the 72LPX better. You guys ever try to work that stuff over? 

Maybe I should have left that 32" 75JGX chain that got into that metal, with JD to see if he could work any magic with it to even make it cut again. 



saw hoarder said:


> Me too, Mark! I'd heard your name mentioned and knew it had to be you, but I was either messing with the old saws or you were deep in conversation and I just plain ran out of time. I hope to be better prepared next time and arrive earlier so I hope we get a chance to talk.
> 
> The Allis 95 is still sitting on a shelf in the basement waiting for it's fuel lines. Got the pieces lined up for it, just haven't made the time for it yet. Seems it's alot easier to buy parts than it is to find the time to install them......it will be done before the tractor shows start in the fall, I expect the previous owner would like to hear it run.
> 
> Mike



Well maybe next time then. 



Homelite410 said:


> I have a real clean Allis Chalmers 75 to match it.. If you like:msp_wink:



You only still have it because I already had one.


----------



## Hedgerow (May 1, 2013)

Modifiedmark said:


> I don't really get involved with all that stuff, just thought it interesting to see those times fall in line on my own chain choices that I have made. Cant stand the Carlton/Woodland pro stuff everyone else likes but have said there semi chisel was decent.
> 
> If .325 chain was run the 20LPX would have made the Carlton look even worse.
> 
> ...



Yes... LPX is even better with the bumpers ground off... Then square filed... If I'm thinking of the right Oregon name here...

I've got a loop of .325LPX in the shop...
May have to have a go at it...:msp_wink:


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (May 1, 2013)

Hedge also mentioned to me while in between chain races that the numbers could dramatically change with a higher or lower HP saw. My chain was based off of my pipe saw set up. A tad bit aggressive for a "stock" saw. Both the 2171 and 371 sounded and ran dang healthy btw.


----------



## Modifiedmark (May 1, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Yes... LPX is even better with the bumpers ground off... Then square filed... If I'm thinking of the right Oregon name here...
> 
> I've got a loop of .325LPX in the shop...
> May have to have a go at it...:msp_wink:



Yeah you got it, the LPX has the small bumper links that help make it smooth and the small rakers that I like. 





mx_racer428 said:


> Hedge also mentioned to me while in between chain races that the numbers could dramatically change with a higher or lower HP saw. My chain was based off of my pipe saw set up. A tad bit aggressive for a "stock" saw. Both the 2171 and 371 sounded and ran dang healthy btw.



Makes sense.


----------



## Hedgerow (May 1, 2013)

mx_racer428 said:


> Hedge also mentioned to me while in between chain races that the numbers could dramatically change with a higher or lower HP saw. My chain was based off of my pipe saw set up. A tad bit aggressive for a "stock" saw. Both the 2171 and 371 sounded and ran dang healthy btw.



Yup... Both very nice saws...


----------



## saw hoarder (May 1, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> I have a real clean Allis Chalmers 75 to match it.. If you like:msp_wink:



Well, if I could buy it for the same price I paid for the AC95......we have a deal! Seems unlikely though. I'm really more into the big old saws but it's hard to pass up a HTF saw when it's a great deal :msp_wink:


----------



## nstueve (May 1, 2013)

Modifiedmark said:


> Well I didn't forget at first. Couldnt find you when I did go to check it out. I started to grab it and do it anyway then got sidetracked again......
> 
> Busy day.



maybe we'll get a 2nd chance to talk if nothing else... There might be plans for the IN GTG in a couple weeks... we'll have to see how it all works out! :wink2:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (May 2, 2013)

Finally got some pics off the camera... 

I'll start with the last picture I took for the weekend, of one of my very favorite folks... 








A nice group pic...







The hosts of this gtg talking to the hosts of the the last gtg we attended...







First try at a little name carving...


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (May 2, 2013)

couple more tonight...


----------



## struggle (May 2, 2013)

Great pictures Sarah. Not really sure what you are trying to capture in a couple of them:confused2: must be a girl thing

Great picture of Jim he is a great person to always see at the GTG's 

No posed pictures are the best when caught in the moment.

Scarr seems to be enjoying the ride a little to much:msp_scared:


----------



## Hedgerow (May 2, 2013)

Those were some of the best parts of the gtg...
Aside from taking Andy's dollars of course....
That was the very very best part...
I owed him from last April...
:msp_tongue:


----------



## srcarr52 (May 2, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Those were some of the best parts of the gtg...
> Aside from taking Andy's dollars of course....
> That was the very very best part...
> I owed him from last April...
> :msp_tongue:



Beating a couple of pipe saws with a dignified work saw was a great highlight.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (May 2, 2013)

srcarr52 said:


> Beating a couple of pipe saws with a dignified work saw was a great highlight.



I think a few times you just broke through the too rather then cutting through for how hard you were pulling-pushing on it...


----------



## srcarr52 (May 3, 2013)

mx_racer428 said:


> I think a few times you just broke through the too rather then cutting through for how hard you were pulling-pushing on it...



Whatever it takes to be fast


----------



## Hedgerow (May 3, 2013)

srcarr52 said:


> Whatever it takes to be fast



You have to use the force Luke...


----------



## cornfused (May 3, 2013)

*FIRST GTH - Good time - Great People!!*

Thanks to all who made this GTG happen - especially the gracious hosts & setup crew. I met a lot of good folks who were more than happy to give a newb sound advice and even run their cool and even rare saws (Mark & Chris). Thanks all!!! Jim (cornfused)


----------



## moody (May 3, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> You have to use the force Luke...



I just like to have a saw like this someday. It appears to be orange possibly a 3120?

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=6LFn07ORfzg&desktop_uri=/watch?v=6LFn07ORfzg


----------



## chainsawnut460 (May 3, 2013)

moody said:


> I just like to have a saw like this someday. It appears to be orange possibly a 3120?
> 
> YouTube



Better call cliff helsel and have very deep pockets:hmm3grin2orange: (i think thats who built that)


----------



## Hedgerow (May 3, 2013)

chainsawnut460 said:


> Better call cliff helsel and have very deep pockets:hmm3grin2orange: (i think thats who built that)



Yup!!!

$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## hoskvarna (May 3, 2013)

at oakfest last weekend there was some talk about having a swapmeet gtg.
what do you guys think?:msp_confused:
wood you come,how far wood you come?
when to have it?
all things saw related,saws,parts,milling,splitters,and heating(wood stove etc)
dealers or not?
let me know,opinions,ideas:help:
thanks,hoskvarna


----------



## Ronaldo (May 4, 2013)

Got a few pics off the camera to share. My daughter ( Jess ) took these as I seemed to forget all about taking photos!
A good view of the cut site.





View from other direction.





Group photo taken just after lunch.





Some one seems to like blue saws.Nstueve, I believe.





The group from Minnesota had a BUNCH of saws stacked in this trailer (behind the blue chair). 3 levels of saws, gear, and camping stuff.


----------



## Ronaldo (May 4, 2013)

Few more.
Granpatractors (I think) pipe saws.






Homelite 410 (Mike) getting hungry and looking for bugs under the bark of an Oak with an interesting 272XP debarker. Woodpeckers look out!!





Those loud and fast pipe saws put a smile on your face everytime, Sarahdodgegeek says.





Hoskvarna (Mark) running samtips (Doug) 3120 in some very hard and dry Oak.





I just had to try the hedge log and spread some yellow chips.


----------



## moody (May 4, 2013)

*hope you guys can make it to this*

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/235629.htm


----------



## wendell (May 4, 2013)

Ronaldo said:


> Group photo taken just after lunch.



After lunch and Andy's not in the ####ter?


----------



## Ronaldo (May 7, 2013)

Found a few more pics to share-----I guess I did remember to take a couple.


----------

